# Hunterdome Conversation X Conversation Thread CLI: Phantasm Troupe de Loupe - Part 1



## Reznor (Feb 15, 2016)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 15, 2016)

*Hunterdome Conversation X Conversation Thread CLI: Phantasm Troupe de Loupe*

*Battledome Conversation Thread CLI*

_______________

*Previous Conversation:*
[]​


----------



## Matty (Feb 15, 2016)

tb/ntb

10/char


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 15, 2016)

> Girl of my dreams certainly wouldn't be a yandere. It may be clich?, but for me it was never all about looks. A smoking hot girl that isn't that interesting if our interests don't match, especially in the long term.



I bet you kiss prostitutes too!


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> I bet you kiss prostitutes too!



making out is really hot tho

underrated imo

though i've never done it


----------



## Matty (Feb 15, 2016)

I've never kissed anyone yet. Maybe 10 years from now I'll get the courage to try again


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 15, 2016)

You guys...  You're living up to the expectations of stereotypes the world over.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> I've never kissed anyone yet. Maybe 10 years from now I'll get the courage to try again



Same here. Very ironic since many consider me to be some sort of slut.


----------



## Matty (Feb 15, 2016)

Really?!?!?!? I was just kidding 

I'm not falling for another fuckin genjutsu after that eliot rodgers bullshit


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

I've legitimately never kissed anyone, lol. I've done things but I've never kissed a girl.


----------



## Matty (Feb 15, 2016)

Meh honestly, you are 18 right? Not uncommon at all because you're still young af (as much as you don't want yto hear people say you're young). I was 16 when I first legitimately made out with someone. Junior year and looking back on it I had to have been the worst kisser of all time.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Yup, I'm 18. Idk, I've only really been interested in one girl and I don't think that I've allowed myself to get close to a girl either lol. I'm just not the type that seeks such things, though I guess it's something natural for most people.

Pretty sure a lot of girls think of me as some sort of cunt as well. One girl told me that she'd fuck me but she'd beat me every day if I was married to her.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

Itachi you Niku and I should start a club.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

A v-virgin club?!


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 15, 2016)

No, the stop posting club.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Always with the jabs...


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 15, 2016)

Who would have thought there'd be so many virgins on a Naruto forum?

Seriously though, there's nothing wrong with that. You'll get plenty of chances. Don't be in a rush and do something stupid like have unprotected sex with a ho, have a kid before your ready, get a painful STD, or become a Sasori fan.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 15, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Always with the jabs...



Guard your chin.



> Who would have thought there'd be so many virgins on a Naruto forum?



At least it's not filled with Sasori fans.


----------



## Matty (Feb 15, 2016)

Damn, shots fired


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 15, 2016)

Itachі said:


> making out is really hot tho
> 
> underrated imo
> 
> though i've never done it



There's someone here who's more of a virgin than me? ck

Feels good, bruh.



matty1991 said:


> Really?!?!?!? I was just kidding
> 
> I'm not falling for another fuckin genjutsu after that eliot rodgers bullshit



You cannot escape from this loop. 



matty1991 said:


> Meh honestly, you are 18 right? Not uncommon at all because you're still young af (as much as you don't want yto hear people say you're young). I was 16 when I first legitimately made out with someone. Junior year and looking back on it I had to have been the worst kisser of all time.



I didn't have my first kiss until last year, lol (24). It was fucking amazing, though. I did good.



Cognitios said:


> Itachi you Niku and I should start a club.



A gay club?



Itachі said:


> A v-virgin club?!



We already have NF. 



Sadness on Wheels said:


> No, the stop posting club.





My little sister can't be this sassy!


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> There's someone here who's more of a virgin than me?


I haven't held hands with a girl yet



> I didn't have my first kiss until last year, lol (24). It was fucking amazing, though.


What happened while I was gone?


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 15, 2016)

Oh yeah, update on that girl who wanted to take my v-card:



*Spoiler*: __ 



I said no.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Nikushimi, let's be virgins together.



Sadgoob said:


> Who would have thought there'd be so many virgins on a Naruto forum?
> 
> Seriously though, there's nothing wrong with that. You'll get plenty of chances. Don't be in a rush and do something stupid like have unprotected sex with a ho, have a kid before your ready, get a painful STD, or become a Sasori fan.



Yeah, I don't really care. If a good opportunity comes along then I'm not really gonna deny it anymore, but I'm not gonna actively pursue it if you know what I mean.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 15, 2016)

I'll take your v-card, Niku. The ladies tell me I'm adequate.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 15, 2016)

> We already have NF.



Dang.  That was good.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 15, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I haven't held hands with a girl yet



My son... Let Papa Niku teach you the ways of the fairer sex! 



> What happened while I was gone?



I started dating girls. Researching pickup. Developing myself and going out more.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> I said no.


I got girl problems right now they're pretty bad. It's like Kishi trying to end Naruto bad


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> I didn't have my first kiss until last year, lol (24). It was fucking amazing, though. I did good.



I'm only second best.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 15, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Nikushimi, let's be virgins together.



I'm jumping that ship. Soon...soon...



Sadgoob said:


> I'll take your v-card, Niku. The ladies tell me I'm adequate.



I was gonna make some Itachi-themed sex jokes but they're all pretty dirty. 

I'm one sick puppy...


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> I started dating girls. Researching pickup. Developing myself and going out more.


How do you mean developing yourself. I got pickup down pretty well. Also where to go out and find women?

I've brought out my notebook now.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 15, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I got girl problems right now they're pretty bad. It's like Kishi trying to end Naruto bad



Use Izanami on her.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> Use Izanami on her.


I lack hatred ck


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 15, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> How do you mean developing yourself. I got pickup down pretty well. Also where to go out and find women?
> 
> I've brought out my notebook now.



Funerals, mostly.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> Funerals, mostly.


I've been talking to most of my elderly relatives lately. I've got some pretty hot 3rd cousins once removed. (Grandparent's first cousin's great grandkids). That's not too incestual right?


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> It's actually really interesting stuff, and there are some pickup artists out there who just come off like stand-up comedians and I can just watch their shit all day...


I get girls telling me I'm funny all the time and laugh and put their head on my shoulder then I fuck it up because of my autism attacks.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> It's actually really interesting stuff, and there are some pickup artists out there who just come off like stand-up comedians and I can just watch their shit all day...



Pick up lines are just really shitty though. In my opinion it's best to just go with the flow instead of actually putting effort into something like this. It's not like you need it and there's nothing wrong with being a virgin so don't sweat it.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I get girls telling me I'm funny all the time and laugh and put their head on my shoulder then I fuck it up because of my autism attacks.



some girls are really fucking weird. i was talking to one the other day and she literally laughed like every 2 seconds. either every word that comes out of my mouth is somehow funny or she's a fucking retard


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> Pick up lines are just really shitty though. In my opinion it's best to just go with the flow instead of actually putting effort into something like this. It's not like you need it and there's nothing wrong with being a virgin so don't sweat it.


It's not really about pickup lines, it's about being funny. Granted you have to kind of remember some jokes but a lot of the stuff is really situational. Remembering some one-liners for certain situations helps.


*Spoiler*: __ 



My favorite is "Ayyy gurl I put the STD in Stud now all I  need is U" but that never works for some reason. It's like they don't want my superior ninja aids I got from Itachi.


----------



## Sans (Feb 15, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> No, the stop posting club.



nice one


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> some girls are really fucking weird. i was talking to one the other day and she literally laughed like every 2 seconds. either every word that comes out of my mouth is somehow funny or she's a fucking retard


Bruh she fucking liked you. Tap that.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> It's not really about pickup lines, it's about being funny. Granted you have to kind of remember some jokes but a lot of the stuff is really situational. Remembering some one-liners for certain situations helps.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



shit that you come up with on the fly is always better than something you regurgitate 

unless you cannot come up with anything humorous whatsoever


----------



## Sans (Feb 15, 2016)

omgggggggggggg


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Bruh she fucking liked you. Tap that.



nah man, she's taller than me


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 15, 2016)

> either every word that comes out of my mouth is somehow funny or she's a fucking retard



Protip: women love hearing that during sex. "You like that, you fucking retard?"

Kom loves it too. But now I'm repeating myself.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> shit that you come up with on the fly is always better than something you regurgitate
> 
> unless you cannot come up with anything humorous whatsoever


Sometimes it's good to have a mixture. You can regurgitate something you came up with on the fly. A while back (hs) some girl told me that my shoes were untied, without skipping a beat I said "I like to live dangerously" and just went on with untied shoes. I've been using that whenever my shoes are untied and girls always laugh at it.


----------



## Sans (Feb 15, 2016)

i am sad

this makes me sad


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Sometimes it's good to have a mixture. You can regurgitate something you came up with on the fly. A while back (hs) some girl told me that my shoes were untied, without skipping a beat I said "I like to live dangerously" and just went on with untied shoes. I've been using that whenever my shoes are untied and girls always laugh at it.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> nah man, she's taller than me


Cut off her legs. How tall are you?



> Protip: women love hearing that during sex. "You like that, you fucking retard?"
> 
> Kom loves it too, I bet.


I believe the variant I heard was something like a girl tells a girl she likes being talked dirty too. Guy then is pounding her and screams out "You like that don't you, you fucking retard"


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 15, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I've been talking to most of my elderly relatives lately. I've got some pretty hot 3rd cousins once removed. (Grandparent's first cousin's great grandkids). That's not too incestual right?



Like the Uchiha say:

"Nothin' says lovin' like first and second cousins."  



Cognitios said:


> I get girls telling me I'm funny all the time and laugh and put their head on my shoulder then I fuck it up because of my autism attacks.



Poke them in the forehead and say "Sorry, Sasuke."

But instead of your fingers, use your penis.



Itachі said:


> Pick up lines are just really shitty though. In my opinion it's best to just go with the flow instead of actually putting effort into something like this. It's not like you need it and there's nothing wrong with being a virgin so don't sweat it.



Real pickup isn't about pickup lines, though, as most professional instructors will tell you.

It doesn't matter what you say--it's how you say it, the emotional state you're in when you say it, and what your subcommunications (i.e., nonverbals...e.g., tonality, inflection, body language, etc.) say about your social value...among various other factors.

Canned material like pickup lines is a good starting point if you get nervous and need something to default to. But that isn't how you play to win.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Cut off her legs. How tall are you?



i don't even know, i'm short

but i've been told that i'm anywhere from the realm of 5'6-5'9


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 15, 2016)

So 5'4 then. You're just playing the game on hard mode.

There was a girl at my last base (pretty hot, like an 8) who had a huge fetish for short hispanic dudes. The shorter the better, and she was like 5'8". So there's at least one hot freak out there for ya'.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> Real pickup isn't about pickup lines, though, as most professional instructors will tell you.
> 
> It doesn't matter what you say--it's how you say it, the emotional state you're in when you say it, and what your subcommunications (i.e., nonverbals...e.g., tonality, inflection, body language, etc.) say about your social value...among various other factors.
> 
> Canned material like pickup lines is a good starting point if you get nervous and need something to default to. But that isn't how you play to win.


I've got a very dry sense of humor and stay straight faced. Works pretty well for me.



> Like the Uchiha say:
> 
> "Nothin' says lovin' like first and second cousins."


Gotta keep the bloodline pure 



> Poke them in the forehead and say "Sorry, Sasuke."
> 
> But instead of your fingers, use your penis.


Wait during the inital courtship or not?



> i don't even know, i'm short
> 
> but i've been told that i'm anywhere from the realm of 5'6-5'9


MANLET
A
N
L
E
T

You should get yourself measured and report back.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> So 5'4 then. You're just playing hard mode.
> 
> Girl at my last base (pretty hot, like an 8) had a huge fetish for short hispanic dudes. The shorter the better.



Bitch prolly loved humiliating them or some shit.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> MANLET
> A
> N
> L
> ...



i've still got growing to do


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> i've still got growing to do


It's all good fam. Find a cheerleader or something, they are normally short.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 15, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]0K0xarDr7mQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> It's all good fam. Find a cheerleader or something, they are normally short.



It's cool, I like short girls anyway. And the average height for women in the UK is 5'3 anyway. 

Edit: I just said 'anyway' twice


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 15, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> Poke them in the forehead and say "Sorry, Sasuke."
> 
> But instead of your fingers, use your penis.



Whip out your dick. "This is the Totsuka Blade. Any last words?"

Then make them say sorry. Then call them Nagato while you rail them.



Itachі said:


> Bitch prolly loved humiliating them or some shit.



Nah, she fucked them. Just be confident and cool. Don't be overly defensive like most shorter people, but identify and mention other people's faults if they give you shit about your height. Everybody has an insecurity.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> It's cool, I like short girls anyway. And the average height for women in the UK is 5'3 anyway


I like taller girls as a romantic thing and short girls as a kinky thing.

I'm 6'3


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> Whip out your dick. "This is the Totsuka Blade. Any last words?"







> Nah, she fucked them. Just be confident and cool. Don't be overly defensive like most shorter people, but don't roll over for people either.



She probably humiliated them during sex but they were too afraid to tell anyone but carried on fucking her for the street cred.

Yeah, I'm pretty comfortable in my own skin.


----------



## Sans (Feb 15, 2016)

this thread made my virginity come back


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> I told you, I've been researching this shit for almost a year now.
> 
> You learn about all kinds of shit that you might have never thought to try.
> 
> ...


Shit that's was always gets me. Will try Wednesday.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> this thread made my virginity come back


This thread made me come back so I guess same thing


----------



## Sans (Feb 15, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> This thread made me come back so I guess same thing



Unfortunate.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 15, 2016)

You guys make glass houses look like Sen's Fortress.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 15, 2016)

Celtic Guardian said:


> this thread made my virginity come back



This brought me close to tears no lie.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 15, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> You guys make glass houses look like Sen's Fortress.



Whoooosh.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 15, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> Whip out your dick. "This is the Totsuka Blade. I'm about to seal you. Is there anything you want to say first?"
> 
> Then make them say sorry. Then call them Nagato while you rail them.



#RelationshipGoals


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> That's a big fucking difference.
> 
> I promise you, if you are a short guy, you are counting the inches and know exactly how tall you are.
> 
> (I'm 5'7".)



Well, I've never actually managed to measure myself. I did make a mark on my cabinet 2/3 years ago but I'm like 4/5 inches taller now. I do notice when I'm significantly taller but I don't know my exact height.



> I told you, I've been researching this shit for almost a year now.
> 
> You learn about all kinds of things that you might have never thought to try. You might not even have thought they were important to think about.
> 
> ...





Eye hockey is really fun tbh, even with strangers. How far along are you on your journey of learning?


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> Whip out your dick. "This is the Totsuka Blade. I'm about to seal you. Is there anything you want to say first?"
> 
> Then make them say sorry. Then call them Nagato while you rail them.


Spray them with your Amaterasu


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 15, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Shit that's was always gets me. Will try Wednesday.



Please do share with us your results... 



Celtic Guardian said:


> this thread made my virginity come back



Edo Tensei!


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Spray them with your Amaterasu



marked for death with an inbred leper child


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> Please do share with us your results...


She was ignoring me for a while and now I'm ignoring her now she keeps texting me. I didn't think this would work but once you get a taste of the white chocolate you can't turn back.


*Spoiler*: __ 



She's trapped in  my Tsukuyomi


----------



## Rocky (Feb 15, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> Hand of God is the pickup technique that got me my first date. Definitely one of my favorites for getting physical. You just stick out your hand for like a normal handshake, then yank her in close. She gets anime eyes, and you've got her.



For the best results, only use this after 10pm on people you don't know very well or at at all. Also, find somewhere secluded to yank them so you have some privacy for the imminent physical escalation, like an alley.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> marked for death with an inbred leper child


Not if she uses her Yata Mirror
ck


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 15, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Eye hockey is really fun tbh, even with strangers. How far along are you on your journey of learning?



I think I have most of the fundamentals understood, and now I'm just in the process of going out a few times a week to get in-field experience. Applying the theory to practice.

Still struggling with approach anxiety, but I've found it helps to build momentum by starting conversations with random strangers until you get into a "flow state" where you can just freely open anybody for the sake of self-amusement and you're not really worried about the impression you're making.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> For the best results, only use this after 10pm on people you don't know very well or at at all. Also, find somewhere secluded to yank them so you have some privacy for the imminent physical escalation, like an alley.


Don't forget your kunai and katana in case she shows resistance.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> I think I have most of the fundamentals understood, and now I'm just in the process of going out a few times a week to get in-field experience. Applying the theory to practice.
> 
> Still struggling with approach anxiety, but I've found it helps to build momentum by starting conversations with random strangers until you get into a "flow state" where you can just freely open anybody for the sake of self-amusement and you're not really worried about the impression you're making.


I need to observe directly to copy with my sharingan.


----------



## Matty (Feb 15, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I'm 6'3



Lucky fuck. I wonder what tall life is like


----------



## Rocky (Feb 15, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> Still struggling with approach anxiety.



The mind is funny like that. I've learned to identify feelings of anxiety, yet I am unable to suppress those feelings even when I'm perfectly aware that there is no reason to be anxious.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> I think I have most of the fundamentals understood, and now I'm just in the process of going out a few times a week to get in-field experience. Applying the theory to practice.
> 
> Still struggling with approach anxiety, but I've found it helps to build momentum by starting conversations with random strangers until you get into a "flow state" where you can just freely open anybody for the sake of self-amusement and you're not really worried about the impression you're making.



Ah. I'm not really into the idea of talking to strangers in order to bag em, if you enjoy it though carry on dude.



Cognitios said:


> Don't forget your kunai and katana in case she shows resistance.





[YOUTUBE]tOnWeIrFyHM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> Lucky fuck. I wonder what tall life is like


Helps with girls as long as you aren't too bad of a build. You look better in a suit IMO.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> It's only thing that's worked. She initiated the game I'm only following playing with her.



should have just told her to fuck off


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 15, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> She was ignoring me for a while and now I'm ignoring her now she keeps texting me. I didn't think this would work but once you get a taste of the white chocolate you can't turn back.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's yet another good strategy to keep in mind: Don't dote over girls. The more you ignore them and delay your responses, the more anxious they will be to chase you.



Rocky said:


> For the best results, only use this after 10pm on people you don't know very well or at at all. Also, find somewhere secluded to yank them so you have some privacy for the imminent physical escalation, like an alley.



Pretty much, lol.

Actually, there is some truth to the 10pm thing, though I would say it's more like 11pm. That's when you want to start gaming, getting into that nice flow state, getting unstifled and feeling self-amused...'cause toward the end of the night, like midnight to 2am, is when girls seem to be the most receptive. You may need to start earlier if you are the type of person who is slow to "warm up," I guess.

Here's another pillar of the whole school of modern-day pickup: The Law of State Transference. Whatever emotional state you are in when you open a girl is going to be the emotional state she reciprocates. Don't go in mopey or negative or stuck in your head or judgmental of yourself...because she will become all of those things, too. Go in happy, self-amused, unfiltered. The crucial thing is to get yourself to that point first.

The ideal is obviously making sure you get there by around 11pm, and THEN you start opening.


----------



## Sans (Feb 15, 2016)

Rocky said:


> For the best results, only use this after 10pm on people you don't know very well or at at all. Also, find somewhere secluded to yank them so you have some privacy for the imminent physical escalation, like an alley.



And then your transformation into a creepy alleyway bandit will be complete.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 15, 2016)

Don't be afraid to leave the set on your own terms, either; don't feel like you NEED to stick around, NEED to hold the set, whatever. If you feel uncomfortable or can't think of what to say, just walk away. And realizing you have that option can take a lot of pressure off your shoulders.


----------



## Sans (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Rocky (Feb 15, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> Pretty much, lol.
> 
> Actually, there is some truth to the 10pm thing, though I would say it's more like 11pm. That's when you want to start gaming, getting into that nice flow state, getting unstifled and feeling self-amused...'cause toward the end of the night, like midnight to 2am, is when girls seem to be the most receptive. You may need to start earlier if you are the type of person who is slow to "warm up," I guess.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> Pretty much.
> 
> Actually, there is some truth to the 10pm thing, though I would say it's more like 11pm. That's when you want to start gaming, getting into that nice flow state, getting unstifled and feeling self-amused...'cause toward the end of the night, like midnight to 2am, is when girls seem to be the most receptive. You may need to start earlier if you are the type of person who is slow to "warm up," I guess.
> 
> ...


Shit how does itachi do it then



> That's yet another good strategy to keep in mind: Don't dote over girls. The more you ignore them and delay your responses, the more anxious they will be to chase you.


She even wanted me to help her play chess. I'll see her tomorrow, haven't responded to her texts in about 12 hrs.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> Don't be afraid to leave the set on your own terms, either; don't feel like you NEED to stick around, NEED to hold the set, whatever. If you feel uncomfortable or can't think of what to say, just walk away. And realizing you have that option can take a lot of pressure off your shoulders.


I'm saving all of this in my Niku love advice file. I'll keep in my pocket an bring it out and read it after my prayers to the Solo King before I confront women.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

nikushimi are you looking into relationships in general or only pick up?



Cognitios said:


> She even wanted me to help her play chess. I'll see her tomorrow, haven't responded to her texts in about 12 hrs.



sorry bro, she's using you to impress the fuhrer of the chess club


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 15, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I need to observe directly to copy with my sharingan.



Look up some of the RSD videos on YouTube. Particularly their in-field material.



Rocky said:


> The mind is funny like that. I've learned to identify feelings of anxiety, yet I am unable to suppress those feelings even when I'm perfectly aware that there is no reason to be anxious.



That's why it helps to build momentum and get into that flow-state where you're less inhibited.

I also went out and bought a cheap little journal that I carry with me. No, I swear, this is completely true, and it's retarded as hell, but I do it. When I see a hot girl and I want to approach and I'm scared to, I write down a description of the situation and what I am feeling and try to break it down in rational terms that I can go back and look at later.

I'm serious about changing myself and totally eliminating approach anxiety and getting more comfortable as an initiator. So I'm doing things that may be strange or even slightly pathetic. But you know what? The alternative is, I could just stay home, do nothing, and be unsatisfied with my romantic/sexual opportunities. I know which one I absolutely don't want, so the choice is a no-brainer for me.



Itachі said:


> Ah. I'm not really into the idea of talking to strangers in order to bag em, if you enjoy it though carry on dude.



I'm not totally crazy about it either. But it's more about becoming the kind of guy who has that option if he wants it.



Celtic Guardian said:


> And then your transformation into a creepy alleyway bandit will be complete.



You've activated my trap card.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> sorry bro, she's using you to impress the fuhrer of the chess club


I am the fuhrer of the chess club
ck

On a side note I've recently been in the process of starting a National Socalists Club, we support Bernie Sanders publically but privately we only let aryan men in proper speciemen join and talk about how much we hate jews.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> I also went out and bought a cheap little journal that I carry with me. No, I swear, this is completely true, and it's retarded as hell, but I do it. When I see a hot girl and I want to approach and I'm scared to, I write down a description of the situation and what I am feeling and try to break it down in rational terms that I can go back and look at later.
> 
> I'm serious about changing myself and totally eliminating approach anxiety and getting more comfortable as an initiator. So I'm doing things that may be strange or even slightly pathetic. But you know what? The alternative is, I could just stay home, do nothing, and be unsatisfied with my romantic/sexual opportunities. I know which one I absolutely don't want, so the choice is a no-brainer for me.



oh my fucking god 

not knocking you for it dude but i just find it hilarious


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 15, 2016)

Itachі said:


> nikushimi are you looking into relationships in general or only pick up?



Pickup as a means to create opportunities for both long-term, serious relationships and casual sex. But also as a means to undo whatever damage has caused me to develop in such a way that I needed to study all this shit to get good at it in the first place.

Some guys are just naturals. They aren't particularly good-looking or accomplished or smart, and they may not even treat women very well, but they go through life like dumb animals, humping hot women left and right, as naturally as breathing.

For whatever reasons, or perhaps no reason at all, I am one of those dudes who just did not develop that way, and sexual escalation is something I have had to deliberately research and practice at length to get even the most marginal results.

But going from no results to marginal results makes a world of difference. It's a start. And it's reassuring that I really can get good at this if I just put in the work.



Cognitios said:


> Shit how does itachi do it then



Solo.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 15, 2016)

Itachі said:


> oh my fucking god
> 
> not knocking you for it dude but i just find it hilarious



You don't have to justify--I know it's completely ridiculous.

This is just how it is, so embracing it and having a sense of humor about it only helps.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 15, 2016)

I know people are going to look at the things I'm doing and how hard I'm trying and shit on me for it. I know that. I accept it. But at the end of it all, I don't care, because I'm going for the gold. And I'll do whatever it takes.

This is all for me, not anyone else.

And hell, I'll laugh at it and at myself right alongside you.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> Pickup as a means to create opportunities for both. But also as a means to undo whatever damage has caused me to develop in such a way that I needed to study all this shit to get good at it in the first place.
> 
> Some guys are just naturals. They aren't particularly good-looking or accomplished or smart, and they may not even treat women very well, but they go through life like dumb animals, humping hot women left and right, as naturally as breathing.
> 
> ...



So how much have you actually put into practice and how far have you actually gone? I find this quite interesting tbh. 

Don't knock yourself for it though, a lot of people are this way, even if they aren't doing anything wrong.



Nikushimi said:


> You don't have to justify--I know it's completely ridiculous.
> 
> This is just how it is, so embracing it and having a sense of humor about it only helps.



just keep doing you, buddy, i may have a different opinion on this topic but i respect your approach


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

Single Obtuse Lady Obliterators

I'm not good at acronyms ck


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> I know people are going to look at the things I'm doing and how hard I'm trying and shit on me for it. I know that. I accept it. But at the end of it all, I don't care, because I'm going for the gold. And I'll do whatever it takes.
> 
> This is all for me, not anyone else.


You are my hero Niku. I'm taking your word as gospel second only to Itachi's. You give me so much hope for myself.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 15, 2016)

Niku, you probably have a (minor) social anxiety disorder, and yeah, it isn't anything to be ashamed of. You've got the right approach to things.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Single Obtuse Lady Obliterators
> 
> I'm not good at acronyms ck



sensual ogre licking omnipotent


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> Niku, you probably have a (minor) social anxiety disorder, and yeah, it isn't anything to be ashamed of. You've got the right approach to things.


We're on an internet forum dedicated to the discussion of a terrible anime on the subforum that's dedicated to the pitting of two or more characters from said terrible anime in a fight to the death and some of us take it personally when certain characters would lose. It's safe to say we all have some social disorders of one form or another.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> sensual ogre licking omnipotent




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's my fetish


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

Niku what are your views on oral sex now?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 15, 2016)

Strategos has no social disorder.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> Strategos has no social disorder.


He's an Itachi fan. We all have one.


*Spoiler*: __ 



At least we don't lack hatred


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Do most of you seriously have social disorders?


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 15, 2016)

Itachі said:


> So how much have you actually put into practice and how far have you actually gone? I find this quite interesting tbh.



Like I said, I've been going out a couple times a week for the past few months. I've gone on dates. I've tried some of these physical escalation and body language exercises even with platonic female friends, just to get the reference experiences and get more used to them.



> Don't knock yourself for it though, a lot of people are this way, even if they aren't doing anything wrong.
> 
> just keep doing you, buddy, i may have a different opinion on this topic but i respect your approach



Word. 



Cognitios said:


> Single Obtuse Lady Obliterators
> 
> I'm not good at acronyms ck



You really aren't. ck



Itachі said:


> sensual ogre licking omnipotent



Okay, this guy is in charge of our acronyms.



Cognitios said:


> You are my hero Niku. I'm taking your word as gospel second only to Itachi's. You give me so much hope for myself.







Rocky said:


> Niku, you probably have a (minor) social anxiety disorder, and yeah, it isn't anything to be ashamed of. You've got the right approach to things.



I am pretty comfortable socially. I'm one of the lucky few people who has never had a fear of public speaking. Like, at all. There are just some things I obviously did not learn to do naturally with girls, and I've had to consciously work through anxiety in getting accustomed to them.



Cognitios said:


> We're on an internet forum dedicated to the discussion of a terrible anime on the subforum that's dedicated to the pitting of two or more characters from said terrible anime in a fight to the death and some of us take it personally when certain characters would lose. It's safe to say we all have some social disorders of one form or another.



Cog with that brutal realitycheck bombshell.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

I just found this. Holy shit I admire the man's dedication.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> you really aren't ck


At least I have my hatred ck


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 15, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Strategos has no social disorder.



Strat IS a social disorder.



Cognitios said:


> Niku what are your views on oral sex now?



Would _you_ suck a dick?


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> Would you suck a dick?


You know honestly it's one of those things where I think both sides would enjoy oral sex but I think it's gross. Like anal. I've also converted to Catholicsm recently and am going to stick to it missionary style.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 15, 2016)

Anal is gross.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> Like I said, I've been going out a couple times a week for the past few months. I've gone on dates. I've tried some of these physical escalation and body language exercises even with platonic female friends, just to get the reference experiences and get more used to them.



how long have you been doing this?



Cognitios said:


> You know honestly it's one of those things where I think both sides would enjoy oral sex but I think it's gross. Like anal. I've also converted to Catholicsm recently and am going to stick to it missionary style.



when it comes to sex i'm hypnotised by the prospect of anal tbh (giving not taking)

ass eating is beautiful too


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> ass eating is beautiful too


Poop comes out of there bro.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 15, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> You know honestly it's one of those things where I think both sides would enjoy oral sex but I think it's gross. Like anal.



Anal is one of those things that just makes me wonder "...Why?" 

But putting a dick in my mouth would also be gross, therefore blowjobs are gross.

No one has ever been able to refute this argument.



> I've also converted to Catholicsm recently and am going to stick to it missionary style.



Well that's boring.



Rocky said:


> Anal is gross.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 15, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Do most of you seriously have social disorders?



I don't think "Pathetic," is a psychologically recognized condition.

Nikushina possibly does have a minor anxiety disorder that prevented him from building this type of social skill, and he's taking the correct steps towards bettering himself.  Well, steps that are helping.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Anal is gross.



some vaginas look like a piece of meat that a fucking dog chewed

at least assholes are just standard holes

classic, can't go wrong with em


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 15, 2016)

Itachі said:


> how long have you been doing this?



I just said it's been the past few months. 



> when it comes to sex i'm hypnotised by the prospect of anal tbh (giving not taking)
> 
> ass eating is beautiful too



NO

NO GOD PLEASE NO

NO

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 15, 2016)

> Well that's boring.


Funnily enough I was converted by two gay catholic priests. Neither of which molested me, both of which were alcoholics.



> No one has ever been able to refute this argument.


That's because it's truth.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 15, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Poop comes out of there bro.



somehow i don't care

tho i did have a dream that i was eating ass and it didn't taste very nice

but i carried on  

my mother also walked in


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

> some vaginas look like a piece of meat that a fucking dog chewed
> 
> at least assholes are just standard holes
> 
> classic, can't go wrong with em



Some vaginas look like an Arby's sandwitch. Fucking roasties.

Assholes are discusting man.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

> somehow i don't care
> 
> tho i did have a dream that i was eating ass and it didn't taste very nice
> 
> ...



Did she join?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> I just said it's been the past few months.



Nah, I meant this whole thing, like taking steps to better yourself, researching, etc. 



> NO
> 
> NO GOD PLEASE NO
> 
> ...



Don't worry, I'll invite you to a hotel room and you can write in your little notepad about what makes you feel anxious regarding the anus.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Some vaginas look like an Arby's sandwitch. Fucking roasties.
> 
> Assholes are discusting man.



assholes are fucking beautiful man



Cognitios said:


> Did she join?



no

i waited till she went away then carried on


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

Niku on your first kiss did the girl know you had not had your first kiss? How did it go? I need details for when I eventually get to it.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 16, 2016)

Itachі said:


> some vaginas look like a piece of meat that a fucking dog chewed



Into older women?


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

> assholes are fucking beautiful man


Go look at goasties on google images or something and tell me if they are still beautiul.
Hardmode do rectal prolapse.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Go look at goasties on google images or something and tell me if they are still beautiul.
> Hardmode do anal prolapse.



yo i'm not gonna let you corrupt me

to ass:

i don't care what they say, i'm in love with you

they try to pull me away but they don't know the truth




Rocky said:


> Into older women?



i love older women


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> I don't think "Pathetic," is a psychologically recognized condition.
> 
> Nikushina possibly does have a minor anxiety disorder that prevented him from building this type of social skill, and he's taking the correct steps towards bettering himself.  Well, steps that are helping.



If you want to know the truth, I honestly believe every single person out there has this "disorder," but most people opt to take the easy way out: alcohol.

It relaxes social inhibitions that would normally filter a guy's behavior. It's the easy button for all of this shit I just described. It usually makes women easier, too.

What I am doing is tantamount to taking the scenic route through the countryside instead of the freeway that goes from A to B.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

i googled goasties and nothing anus related came up

what you tryna pull?


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

> yo i'm not gonna let you corrupt me
> 
> to ass:
> 
> ...


Like I understand being attracted to ass. I love me a white girl with a nice ass as long as she isn't too curvy. Assholes are a different story.

Asses are a symbolism of fertility and child-bearing hips.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> If you want to know the truth, I honestly believe every single person out there has this "disorder," but most people opt to take the easy way out: alcohol.
> 
> It relaxes social inhibitions that would normally filter a guy's behavior. It's the easy button for all of this shit I just described. It usually makes women easier, too.
> 
> What I am doing is tantamount to taking the scenic route through the countryside instead of the freeway that goes from A to B.



not everyone drinks tho brah


----------



## Bonly (Feb 16, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> Strat IS a social disorder.
> 
> 
> 
> Would _you_ suck a dick?



I'd suck your dick 



Rocky said:


> Anal is gross.



Your face is gross 



Itachі said:


> when it comes to sex i'm hypnotised by the prospect of anal tbh (giving not taking)
> 
> ass eating is beautiful too



My brother.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Like I understand being attracted to ass. I love me a white girl with a nice ass as long as she isn't too curvy. Assholes are a different story.
> 
> Asses are a symbolism of fertility and child-bearing hips.



they're both beautiful

ass > tits

anus > vagina


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

> If you want to know the truth, I honestly believe every single person out there has this "disorder," but most people opt to take the easy way out: alcohol.
> 
> It relaxes social inhibitions that would normally filter a guy's behavior. It's the easy button for all of this shit I just described. It usually makes women easier, too.
> 
> What I am doing is tantamount to taking the scenic route through the countryside instead of the freeway that goes from A to B.


I've never consumed an alcholoic, carbonated, or caffinated beverage. 



> i googled goasties and nothing anus related came up
> 
> what you tryna pull?


I don't remember the exact term. Try rectal prolapse.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

> they're both beautiful
> 
> ass > tits
> 
> anus > vagina


I'm not sexually attracted to the apperance of a vagina tbh. Not gay just not turned on by the sight of one. Breasts yes, a nice ass, yes. A pretty face and great hair yeah.

But 

vagina > anus
Tits > ass


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> If you want to know the truth, I honestly believe every single person out there has this "disorder," but most people opt to take the easy way out: alcohol.
> 
> It relaxes social inhibitions that would normally filter a guy's behavior. It's the easy button for all of this shit I just described. It usually makes women easier, too.
> 
> What I am doing is tantamount to taking the scenic route through the countryside instead of the freeway that goes from A to B.



Most people have something they aren't good at.  It's only a disorder if it interferes with or inhibits your life.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I'm not sexually attracted to the apperance of a vagina tbh. Not gay just not turned on by the sight of one. Breasts yes, a nice ass, yes. A pretty face and great hair yeah.
> 
> But
> 
> ...



i agre with the first paragraph but the last bit is just blatantly wrong

it goes face > ass > tits


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

> i agre with the first paragraph but the last bit is just blatantly wrong
> 
> it goes face > ass > tits


Face > Tits > Ass


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Face > Tits > Ass



you don't have a social disorder, you're just retarded


----------



## Matty (Feb 16, 2016)

Face>ass>=tits


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 16, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Niku on your first kiss did the girl know you had not had your first kiss? How did it go? I need details for when I eventually get to it.



Yeah, it was at her place after our third date and she was telling me that she really enjoyed it, and I mentioned I was relieved 'cause I'd never done it before and really had no idea what I was doing. She was surprised and asked me how that was even possible. We talked a little bit about it.

Then it came time for me to leave. It was dark and we were standing really close to each other at the door. Just talking in kind of soft voices. I forget who went for the platonic goodbye hug first, but when we came out of it, I just put my hand behind her head, looked her in the eye and said her name, and pulled her in for the make-out. Instant fireworks.



Itachі said:


> Nah, I meant this whole thing, like taking steps to better yourself, researching, etc.



A little under a year. Maybe 8-9 months. I haven't been keeping track exactly.



> Don't worry, I'll invite you to a hotel room and you can write in your little notepad about what makes you feel anxious regarding the anus.



friend... 



Cognitios said:


> Funnily enough I was converted by two gay catholic priests. Neither of which molested me, both of which were alcoholics.



Wait what.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

People who never held hands with a girl google images of prolapse at 10:15 on a Monday night.  

So glad I passed that base in the second grade.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

> Face>ass>=tits


I'd be willing to go
Face > tits >=ass

Depends on the person. I know people where ass is better than tits. but generally for me tits > ass


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 16, 2016)

Itachі said:


> not everyone drinks tho brah



Where I live, yeah...they all kinda do.

Welcome to the Midwest.



Bonly said:


> I'd suck your dick







Cognitios said:


> I've never consumed an alcholoic, carbonated, or caffinated beverage.



That's...actually impressive. 



> I don't remember the exact term. Try rectal prolapse.



Please, nobody correct him!


----------



## Matty (Feb 16, 2016)

@Cog, depends on the day, really. It doesn't matter so much because face really is the most important along with someone who is good to hang out with. 

Have had 4 gfs since I was 18. All have had nice asses and no boobs. Never actually dated a girl with big boobs


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 16, 2016)

Guys, guys, guys.

It's Itachi > Jiraiya = Orochimaru.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

> Yeah, it was at her place after our third date and she was telling me that she really enjoyed it, and I mentioned I was relieved 'cause I'd never done it before and really had no idea what I was doing. She was surprised and asked me how that was even possible. We talked a little bit about it.
> 
> Then it came time for me to leave. It was dark and we were standing really close to each other at the door. Just talking in kind of soft voices. I forget who went for the platonic goodbye hug first, but when we came out of it, I just put my hand behind her head, looked her in the eye and said her name, and pulled her in for the make-out. Instant fireworks.


Can you describe physically what you do with the mouth and tongue? I'm confused in that area.



> Wait what.


Long story. Involved homelessness, being rock bottom and finding jesus. one of the priests was my god father who I was out of contact for about 15 years. The other was a homelessman named alfred who was exocommunicated by the church for drinking too heavily. He saw some shit in Nam.



> People who never held hands with a girl google images of prolapse at 10:15 on a Monday night.


I experience Prolapse first hand. I was at the gym and some dude did squats incorrectly. I was a pool manager at the time with lots of first aid experience since I had to double as a lifeguard and went up to him saying I knew first aid. I've seen some fucked up shit but I had no idea what to do except call 911 and wait.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Long story. Involved homelessness, being rock bottom and finding jesus. one of the priests was my god father who I was out of contact for about 15 years. The other was a homelessman named alfred who was exocommunicated by the church for drinking too heavily. He saw some shit in Nam.
> 
> 
> I experience Prolapse first hand. I was at the gym and some dude did squats incorrectly. I was a pool manager at the time with lots of first aid experience since I had to double as a lifeguard and went up to him saying I knew first aid. I've seen some fucked up shit but I had no idea what to do except call 911 and wait.



what the fuck


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

> Guys, guys, guys.
> 
> It's Itachi > Jiraiya = Orochimaru.


Itachi > Edo Tensei Orochimaru > SM Jiraiya > Jiraiya = Orochimaru > Armless Orochimaru = Drunk Jiraiya


----------



## Matty (Feb 16, 2016)

Why the fuck did anyone recommend to search prolapse

Fucked my night up


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

> Why the fuck did anyone recommend to search prolapse
> 
> Fucked my night up


Do you still think assholes are attractive?


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

Apparently the correct term is goatse

NSFW btw (Naruto related though)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rocky (Feb 16, 2016)

Cog who the fuck are you.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

> Cog who the fuck are you.


Your worst nightmare


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not the same person I was a year ago.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 16, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Can you describe physically what you do with the mouth and tongue? I'm confused in that area.



We didn't get real crazy and do any French kissing (she tried to go for it and I teased her a bit for that)... IIRC, we just sort of like...I don't know...bit each other's lips and pressed and grinded...I'm not sure how to describe it, really. But it wasn't awkward like you might expect a first kiss to be--we were both totally into it and had a nice rhythm going, like we'd done it before.



> Long story. Involved homelessness, being rock bottom and finding jesus. one of the priests was my god father who I was out of contact for about 15 years. The other was a homelessman named alfred who was exocommunicated by the church for drinking too heavily. He saw some shit in Nam.



That's...fucking incredible. That's like Forrest Gump-tier storytelling.



> I experience Prolapse first hand. I was at the gym and some dude did squats incorrectly. I was a pool manager at the time with lots of first aid experience since I had to double as a lifeguard and went up to him saying I knew first aid. I've seen some fucked up shit but I had no idea what to do except call 911 and wait.



You didn't give him ass-to-mouth CPR? 



Itachі said:


> what the fuck







matty1991 said:


> Why the fuck did anyone recommend to search prolapse
> 
> Fucked my night up



Oh God I'm in fucking stitches right now.

This is the best convo thread we've had in a long time.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 16, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Apparently the correct term is goatse
> 
> NSFW btw (Naruto related though)
> 
> ...



I'm fucking dying over here.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Apparently the correct term is goatse
> 
> NSFW btw (Naruto related though)
> 
> ...



itachi only ran away from that ass because he had other matters to attend to

it was his plan to be surrounded by it in the first place


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

> We didn't get real crazy and do any French kissing (she tried to go for it and I teased her a bit for that)... IIRC, we just sort of like...I don't know...bit each other's lips and pressed and grinded...I'm not sure how to describe it, really. But it wasn't awkward like you might expect a first kiss to be--we were both totally into it and had a nice rhythm going, like we'd done it before.


How hard should I bite? Won't that hurt?



> You didn't give him ass-to-mouth CPR?


The closest I've ever done to kissing a girl was giving her CPR. She threw up in my mouth. Probably why I'm really having an issue with kisisng women



> Oh God I'm in fucking stitches right now.
> 
> This is the best convo thread we've had in a long time.


I've said it once I've said it a hundred times. Where I go quality follows.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

> itachi only ran away from that ass because he had other matters to attend to
> 
> it was his plan to be surrounded by it in the first place


The ass was hot as fuck though

*Spoiler*: __ 



One might even say it was on fire
ck


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> The ass was hot as fuck though
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



ayy

you're really warming up to ass now, huh


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 16, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Do you still think assholes are attractive?



Most women are only willing to date assholes. ck


----------



## Rocky (Feb 16, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> The closest I've ever done to kissing a girl was giving her CPR. She threw up in my mouth. Probably why I'm really having an issue with kisisng women



What the fuck


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 16, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> How hard should I bite? Won't that hurt?



Do it gently. It's supposed to be sensual and enjoyable...not The Walking Dead.



> The closest I've ever done to kissing a girl was giving her CPR. She threw up in my mouth. Probably why I'm really having an issue with kisisng women



You have a lot of rough luck, son.



Cognitios said:


> The ass was hot as fuck though
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Gamabunta's anus after a few too many of those new Taco Bell Quesalupas.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

cog, if you wanna learn how to kiss go to google and type in 'jav xxx'


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

I'd give advice but after tonight I no longer believe anyone here deserves happiness.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

happiness is something that's optional in all honesty

depends on what you want out of life though


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 16, 2016)

As long as we're playing this game, why don't you all just head on over to lemonparty dot org and spend the next 5 minutes scrubbing your eyes with steel wool and bleach.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

That option should be greyed out.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

> What the fuck





> You have a lot of rough luck, son.


Well the throwing up part wasn't even the worst part. She was pretty hot, we were both seniors in HS and she never even said thank you. Granted I broke two of her ribs. 

Thinking back I realized I accidentally groped a girl playing football in high school. So I guess I've gotten that far.



> Do it gently. It's supposed to be sensual and enjoyable...not The Walking Dead.


Will attempt. How does one practice sensual and enjoyable biting.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

> I'd give advice but after tonight I no longer believe anyone here deserves happiness.


We are the ones who need happiness the most I think.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> As long as we're playing this game, why don't you all just head on over to lemonparty dot org and spend the next 5 minutes scrubbing your eyes with steel wool and bleach.



image i got was very mild, just old dudes having a threesome

one of them was even wearing a santa hat


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 16, 2016)

Dude, Cog, as long as you are trying to make her feel good and you are not hurting her, it's fine.

You'll figure it out. I did.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 16, 2016)

Just leaving this here...


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

> Dude, Cog, as long as you are trying to make her feel good and you are not hurting her, it's fine.
> 
> You'll figure it out. I did.


My biggest worry is that I'll throw up in her mouth because everytime I get somewhat close my stomach starts to feel funny.

Although that may be butterflies.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 16, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> My biggest worry is that I'll throw up in her mouth because everytime I get somewhat close my stomach starts to feel funny.
> 
> Although that may be butterflies.



Like Stan from South Park. 

Just own it. Tell her "I feel like I'm gonna throw up," lol. But have a sense of humor about it and be nonjudgmental. And only go for it when you're ready and you feel comfortable. If you are so nervous you feel like losing your lunch, hold off a while longer.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Cognitios, why don't you just become a rapist?


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 16, 2016)

I thought discussing imaginary ninja battles was your worst area of expertise, guys. I was wrong.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

> Just own it. Tell her "I feel like I'm gonna throw up," lol. But have a sense of humor about it and be nonjudgmental. And only go for it when you're ready and you feel comfortable. If you are so nervous you feel like losing your lunch, hold off a while longer.


Will do. Explain my reasoning or no? I feel like the girl might be offended if we're going in for a kiss and I stop and be like "Oh god I'm gonna be sick" on our first kiss.



> Cognitios, why don't you just become a rapist?


I'd get anxiety probably.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

> I thought discussing imaginary ninja battles was your worst area of expertise, guys. I was wrong.


On the bright side I don't think it can go downhill from here.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

Guys this is almost like having friends again


----------



## Matty (Feb 16, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> I thought discussing imaginary ninja battles was your worst area of expertise, guys. I was wrong.



#livinthedream


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

do these images hold any significance to you?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 16, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I feel like the girl might be offended if we're going in for a kiss and I stop and be like "Oh god I'm gonna be sick" on our first kiss.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 16, 2016)

Itachі said:


> do these images hold any significance to you?



Nope. It looks like I am safe.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 16, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Will do. Explain my reasoning or no? I feel like the girl might be offended if we're going in for a kiss and I stop and be like "Oh god I'm gonna be sick" on our first kiss.



As long as you make it clear it's from your own anxiety and not from your disgust at her...there shouldn't be a problem.



Alex Payne said:


> d
> 
> Iirc I was looking for some Kakashi arts for a new set in FC section and started jumping between threads via links. And then this guy appeared out of nowhere. I really hope that was the case because I can't remember it clearly. Don't like me some mental blockers from a psychological trauma.



Caught.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 16, 2016)

Mr.Blonde said:


> Just leaving this here...





Interesting read.

I will look into this.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 16, 2016)

Did you guys just go from a weird sex advice to yaoi fanclubs?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> Did you guys just go from a weird sex advice to yaoi fanclubs?



Dude, you were at yaoi fanclubs circa 2009


----------



## Bonly (Feb 16, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


>



I'm not hearing a no


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

> Did you guys just go from a weird sex advice to yaoi fanclubs?


Is there really a difference?

[YOUTUBE]wqGgrgqpLw[/YOUTUBE]
AP I thought you might enjoy this.


----------



## Bonly (Feb 16, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> My biggest worry is that I'll throw up in her mouth because everytime I get somewhat close my stomach starts to feel funny.
> 
> Although that may be butterflies.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 16, 2016)

At least my sig is relevant.


----------



## Saru (Feb 16, 2016)

Cognitios said:
			
		

> How hard should I bite?









matty1991 said:


> Why the fuck did anyone recommend to search prolapse
> 
> Fucked my night up


----------



## Matty (Feb 16, 2016)

Prolapse looks like a meat tail


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

Found Badalight reviewing an anime.

[YOUTUBE]_bHn3BH7m0c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 16, 2016)

Started watching Haikyuu S2. Chuckled at Half-Russian Half-Japanese


----------



## Bringer (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm a virgin, and reading Nikushimi, Cognitios, and Itachi's discussion a few pages back made me go "ugh virgins".


----------



## Sans (Feb 16, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Strategos has no social disorder.



what about me bae


----------



## Sans (Feb 16, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Anal is gross.



omg preach it brother


----------



## Sans (Feb 16, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> No one has ever been able to refute this argument.



YOU JUST DON'T LISTEN 

THERE IS A DIFFERENCE.


----------



## Sans (Feb 16, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Did she join?



this is why you dont have sex


----------



## Sans (Feb 16, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Don't worry, I'll invite you to a hotel room and you can write in your little notepad about what makes you feel anxious regarding the anus.



you have no ground to stand on in making fun of niku's diary


----------



## Sans (Feb 16, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Some vaginas look like an Arby's sandwitch. Fucking roasties.
> 
> Assholes are discusting man.



what i said before


----------



## Sans (Feb 16, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Your worst nightmare
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



So you're not a CEO-Harvard Speaker-Innovator-Hyper-Master anymore?


----------



## Sans (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> I'd give advice but after tonight I no longer believe anyone here deserves happiness.


----------



## Sans (Feb 16, 2016)

Itachі said:


> happiness is something that's optional in all honesty
> 
> depends on what you want out of life though



i was never too fussed on being happy tbh


----------



## Sans (Feb 16, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Cognitios, why don't you just become a rapist?



yeah, i thought this thread was too classy as well


----------



## Sans (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

Oh no, my first kiss has been stolen by The Darkness.

I'll be ruined for marriage.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 16, 2016)

I just realized I'm scrub tier when it comes to anime/manga.

Naruto
Attack On Titan
Deadman Wonderland(anime only)
Tokyo Ghoul(anime, season 1 only)
Zatch Bell(anime only)
Umineko(anime only)
Dragon Ball Z(anime only) 
Assassination Classroom(dropped because I'm trash) 
Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood 

That's all that comes to mind.


----------



## Empathy (Feb 16, 2016)

My guy comes highly recommended. 


*Spoiler*: __ 







Worked wonders for me.


----------



## Intus Legere (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> I bet you kiss prostitutes too!



I never really felt attracted to slut types even. If that makes me weird, than so be it.


----------



## Intus Legere (Feb 16, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I just realized I'm scrub tier when it comes to anime/manga.
> 
> Naruto
> Attack On Titan
> ...




Bada will have a frowned forehead for 5 consecutive hours after reading this list.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 16, 2016)

Empathy said:


> My guy comes highly recommended.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That is the worst Trafalgar Law cosplay I have ever seen.

...Or the best. 

I'm not quite sure.



Celtic Guardian said:


> YOU JUST DON'T LISTEN
> 
> THERE IS A DIFFERENCE.



Why don't you explain it to me in one of your scrawny little negs?


----------



## Matty (Feb 16, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I just realized I'm scrub tier when it comes to anime/manga.
> 
> Naruto
> Attack On Titan
> ...



AoT and Tokyo ghoul are great. Season 2 of Tokyo ghoul sucks but hopefully it gets better. 

Watch Mirai Nikki, Baccano, and durarara


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 16, 2016)

You definitely are trash if you dropped _Assassination Classroom._


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Bringer (Feb 16, 2016)

I... Do not remember that quote.

*@Atlantic*

I'm too far behind and I lost my spot... I don't think I can continue it


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 16, 2016)

Go read it, then.


----------



## Matty (Feb 16, 2016)

Pretty sure that quotes about Jirobo


----------



## Matty (Feb 16, 2016)

As for anime, I'm currently watching Corpse Party. Severely fucked up


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Found Badalight reviewing an anime.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]_bHn3BH7m0c[/YOUTUBE]



Oh my god, if only we could photoshop head in the clouds Hancock in there and this would perfectly sum up Bada's existence 


I just realized something too...Isn't he an aspiring English Teacher? What kid is passing his class? 


Nikushimi said:


> That is the worst Trafalgar Law cosplay I have ever seen.
> 
> ...Or the best.
> 
> I'm not quite sure.


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 16, 2016)

The poll quality dropped when I left.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 16, 2016)

Hiroshi said:


> The poll quality dropped when I left.



But the avatar quality skyrocketed


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 16, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> As for anime, I'm currently watching Corpse Party. Severely fucked up



My one friend who used to hate anime just got into it after I suggested Hunter x Hunter to him, told me to start watching Erased. It's new and 6 episodes in but I have heard good things about it.

We should all start it and give our opinions


----------



## Matty (Feb 16, 2016)

Is it horror???


----------



## Saru (Feb 16, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> My one friend who used to hate anime just got into it after I suggested Hunter x Hunter to him, told me to start watching Erased. It's new and 6 episodes in but I have heard good things about it.
> 
> We should all start it and give our opinions




Is it ? 



The premise sounds really good.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 16, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Is it horror???


Psychological from what I've read.



Saru said:


> Is it ?
> 
> 
> 
> The premise sounds really good.



yeah andI know, I'm going to start it today after I do some Colosseum Recon.


----------



## Matty (Feb 16, 2016)

I just watched an episode. 1st one is pretty wild


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 16, 2016)

damn say no more I'm about to watch it.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

I'll probably watch an ep tonight, sounds good.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 16, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> I just watched an episode. 1st one is pretty wild



Yoooooooooooooooooo

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saru (Feb 16, 2016)

i might watch an episoder later tonight, then.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 16, 2016)

Shit is like Death Note and Future diary mixed together w/ older Uryu (rom Bleach) as the protag. Gonna watch the second in a bit.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

When does the New Berserk anime come out? I don't recall if there is a date yet.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And Part 4 Jojo


----------



## Sans (Feb 16, 2016)

Testing new set.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 16, 2016)

yeah      .


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

in all honesty i only think that it's wrong if she's dating a decent guy that you know


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 16, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Can you describe physically what you do with the mouth and tongue? I'm confused in that area.



Whisper secrets & quickly dart your tongue in and out of it like a lizard. 



Itachі said:


>



Whelp, I learned something new about Alex. No judgment.



Nikushimi said:


> Anal is one of those things that just makes me wonder "...Why?"



I'm not super into it either. My girlfriend's strap-on is huge. But people like it for two main reasons: it's new, and you can't make a baby. And it's tighter the first several times too, but less comfortable for her.



Nikushimi said:


> But putting a dick in my mouth would also be gross, therefore blowjobs are gross. No one has ever been able to refute this argument.



How is a mouth a less hygienic place to put things than a vagina? How is a clean penis less hygienic than putting your fingers in her mouth? You want gross? Try eating fucking sea urchins. Those things are terrible.



Rocky said:


> Strategos has no social disorder.



Dunno, I'm dating my second hot, smart, sweet, virgin teenager (19.) I'm 26. My older female friends are giving me shit and saying it's a pattern of immaturity. God I hope they're right. Let me stay this lucky.



Sadness on Wheels said:


> Oh no, my first kiss has been stolen by The Darkness.
> 
> I'll be ruined for marriage.



"What man would want you now?"


----------



## Sans (Feb 16, 2016)

And do you get to make the judgement on whether or not she's dating a decent guy?


----------



## Sans (Feb 16, 2016)

Delete your post, Strategos.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 16, 2016)

You found another one? Screw you.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Sans said:


> And do you get to make the judgement on whether or not she's dating a decent guy?





> Location: Judgement



by decent i mean.. not bad

like i wouldn't consider someone indecent just because i personally don't like the dude


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 16, 2016)

You're engaging in fuckery and enabling her to be deceitful in another relationship. Justify it how you want, but if the 1st two concepts go against your ethics, than yeah it's bad IMO.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> You're engaging in fuckery and enabling her to be deceitful in another relationship. Justify it how you want, but if the 1st two concepts go against your ethics, than yeah it's bad IMO.



imo it's not inherently bad because you're just exploiting an opportunity, it's not like she wouldn't cheat with someone else. can't say i'd feel good about myself if i did it however. though yeah, i wouldn't try and get with any girl that's taken.


----------



## Matty (Feb 16, 2016)

It's not good. Do it while you're young if anything. As you get older it becomes heavier, rather than just 18 year Olds fucking each other. Gets harder to justify as you get older too, but we all make mistakes.

Treat people the way you'd want to be treated. Pretty much the rule to live by


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 16, 2016)

Sans said:


> Delete your post, Strategos.



I don't know who you are, but you seem like a ginger-haired bitch.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> It's not good. Do it while you're young if anything. As you get older it becomes heavier, rather than just 18 year Olds fucking each other. Gets harder to justify as you get older too, but we all make mistakes.
> 
> Treat people the way you'd want to be treated. Pretty much the rule to live by



Well, if my girlfriend went and fucked some guy out on the town I wouldn't blame him for doing it. Though I wouldn't be happy if any of my friends did it.


----------



## Matty (Feb 16, 2016)

Itachі said:


> imo it's not inherently bad because you're just exploiting an opportunity, it's not like she wouldn't cheat with someone else. can't say i'd feel good about myself if i did it however. though yeah, i wouldn't try and get with any girl that's taken.



True but you are still dropping a bomb on the relationship. It's still her fault, but if you wouldn't want to be cheated on you probably just steer clear. Plenty of girls out there to meet and chat up. Or you can just wait til she's single


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> True but you are still dropping a bomb on the relationship. It's still her fault, but if you wouldn't want to be cheated on you probably just steer clear. Plenty of girls out there to meet and chat up. Or you can just wait til she's single



I don't really think that it's the person's problem though. It's like buying stolen goods. :ignoramus


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 16, 2016)

Itachі said:


> I don't really think that it's the person's problem though. It's like buying stolen goods. :ignoramus



Like Turkey buying oil from ISIS. They're both pig-fucking bitches.

Just like New Zealand.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> Like Turkey buying oil from ISIS. They're both pig-fucking bitches.



Many Middle Eastern countries are scum tbh, fucking modern day slavery in Qatar..


----------



## Sans (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> Like Turkey buying oil from ISIS. They're both pig-fucking bitches.
> 
> Just like New Zealand.



You haven't even said hi and you spring this on me?


----------



## Matty (Feb 16, 2016)

Yea idk, it's complicated. If the guy is a douche and shit and cheats on her id say it's easy to justify doing it, still not a good thing though. If the guy is a class act and a good bf to her ( or if youre a girl and sleeping with a guy who has a good gf) then you're just a piece of shit for lack of a better term.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 16, 2016)

Itachі said:


> imo it's not inherently bad because you're just exploiting an opportunity, it's not like she wouldn't cheat with someone else.


Exactly, you are exploiting trouble in relationship, or one of the partners lust and using it to have sex with his partner. Saying "she would do it with someone else" is grade D rationalization and regardless you choosing to do so still reflects on your character. You are not only saying fuck all respect I have for that other person ( you don't why they are having problems, if he knows his girl cheats, etc), but also being the catalyst for a bond being damaged.



> can't say i'd feel good about myself if i did it however.


and what should that tell you


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Exactly, you are exploiting trouble in relationship, or one of the partners lust and using it to have sex with his partner. Saying "she would do it with someone else" is grade D rationalization and regardless you choosing to do so still reflects on your character. You are not only saying fuck all respect I have for that other person ( you don't why they are having problems, if he knows his girl cheats, etc), but also being the catalyst for a bond being damaged.
> 
> 
> and what should that tell you



What I mean by that point is that if I didn't fuck her it would only be delaying the inevitable. Though if I had some magic aura about me that caused women to run away from their bfs then I wouldn't exploit it.

Probably.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 16, 2016)

Itachі said:


> What I mean by that point is that if I didn't fuck her it would only be delaying the inevitable. Though if I had some magic aura about me that caused women to run away from their bfs then I wouldn't exploit it.



lmao I know what you meant and it's not a good point.
- You don't know if they could have talked it out, you don't know how often she gets advances with others, you don't know if they would have broken it off. Yet you claim responsibility for it like some time hopping white knight  like what bro 
- Once again, regardless if it would happen 100% that she would cheat on him, you partaking in such an act with knowledge still reflects your character.

Edit: That's prob one of the funniest things I've heard in a while, props.


----------



## Matty (Feb 16, 2016)

Yea she would end up cheating on him, but it's your choice to not allow any infidelity in your life. At the end of the day you wanna be able to look in the mirror and be happy with yourself. If you don't feel good doing it (like most normal people) then just steer clear.

It's very glamorized in our society. Everyone talks about side chick's and side dudes. Very sad state of affairs when hurting other people becomes the cool thing in life


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> lmao I know what you meant and it's not a good point.
> - You don't know if they could have talked it out, you don't know how often she gets advances with others, you don't know if they would have broken it off. Yet you claim responsibility for it like some time hopping white knight  like what bro



what the fuck does this even mean? 



> - Once again, regardless if it would happen 100% that she would cheat on him, you partaking in such an act with knowledge still reflects your character.



this is deffo true


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Yea she would end up cheating on him, but it's your choice to not allow any infidelity in your life. At the end of the day you wanna be able to look in the mirror and be happy with yourself. If you don't feel good doing it (like most normal people) then just steer clear.
> 
> It's very glamorized in our society. Everyone talks about side chick's and side dudes. Very sad state of affairs when hurting other people becomes the cool thing in life



i hate cheating and i would never do it but somehow i don't think that people who fuck taken people are necessarily in the wrong


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 16, 2016)

Itachі said:


> what the fuck does this even mean?


You claimed that by you doing it, you are just making the inevitable happen sooner, as if you are some mystic seer of intentions, and future events. She could be vulnerable and cheat, and minutes later realize she has made a mistke, she could have been honest with her bf broke up with him then fucked you, or she could have talked out problems with him and changed things. The way your phrased it made it sound like you were actually doing something right 

You aren't taking into consideration the bond between others, and their feelings. The fact that you described it as "exploitation" should tell you something. I mean I would argue you aren't really ethical if you have no sympathy/empathy for others on that level, that you feel knowingly fucking someone's sig other is cool and totally not wrong in the slightest.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> You claimed that by you doing it, you are just making the inevitable happen sooner, as if you are some mystic seer of intentions, and future events. She could be vulnerable and cheat, and minutes later realize she has made a mistke, she could have been honest with her bf broke up with him then fucked you, or she could have talked out problems with him and changed things. The way your phrased it made it sound like you were actually doing something right
> 
> You aren't taking into consideration the bond between others, and their feelings. The fact that you described it as "exploitation" should tell you something. I mean I would argue you aren't really ethical if you have no sympathy/empathy for others on that level, that you feel knowingly fucking someone's sig other is cool and totally not wrong in the slightest.



Well, to me, if someone willingly cheats on their partner or has the intention to do so then they're gone. Like, I wouldn't tolerate that. But I see what you mean, some people are obviously willing to give others a second chance.

I do, I just don't see it as my problem. 

I don't see it as inherently wrong but I don't see it as something that's right, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Matty (Feb 16, 2016)

Nah man, I hear you. Everybody is different.

How would you feel if the only person she would cheat on him with is you. As in there is no chance of her cheating except with you. Well, actually, let's say she has a 10% chance of cheating on him for their whole relationship. But you, guaranteed, can have it anytime you want. Would you still do it?

I'm just curious


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Nah man, I hear you. Everybody is different.
> 
> How would you feel if the only person she would cheat on him with is you. As in there is no chance of her cheating except with you. Well, actually, let's say she has a 10% chance of cheating on him for their whole relationship. But you, guaranteed, can have it anytime you want. Would you still do it?
> 
> I'm just curious



Nah, I wouldn't do it. I probably wouldn't fuck someone that's taken anyway, I just don't see it as something that's inherently wrong.


----------



## Matty (Feb 16, 2016)

When in doubt, listen to the song for guidance, breh


[YOUTUBE]MjtPBjEz-BA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Matty (Feb 16, 2016)

Itachі said:


> I agree that it's wrong to have sex with matty1991's partner.



Nah that's still fair game, bruh


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Nah that's still fair game, bruh



What about you?


----------



## Bringer (Feb 16, 2016)

What are these mental gymnastics. 

The only scenario it wouldn't be wrong is if you don't know she's in a relationship.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

are you fair game, matty?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

damn that should be in a nicholas sparks movie

fuck you bringer you fucked up my moment with matty


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 16, 2016)

Have you ever been in a serious relationship Itachi? I know you're a virgin, but what about just being romantic with someone for 6+ months?


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 16, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I got girl problems right now they're pretty bad. It's like Kishi trying to end Naruto bad



Unless she stabbed you in the face and you're writing this from a hospital bed, it can't possibly be as bad as Kaguya.



Itachі said:


> itachi only ran away from that ass because he had other matters to attend to
> 
> it was his plan to be surrounded by it in the first place



So what you're saying is, Jiraiya is Itachi's uke?  



Alex Payne said:


> I thought discussing imaginary ninja battles was your worst area of expertise, guys. I was wrong.



See, you've been here since 2009 but you're still learning new things every day.



Alex Payne said:


>





BringerOfChaos said:


> I... Do not remember that quote.



I think it's Jirobou taunting Chouji when the latter stays behind to fight him.  He says Chouji is the trash member of the Rescue Sasuke team, and that's why they left him behind.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

daenerys is right about that top tier jirobo quote



Daenerys Stormborn said:


> So what you're saying is, Jiraiya is Itachi's uke?



jiraiya's manliness and itachi's seemingly feminine charm is juxtaposed 



Dr. White said:


> Have you ever been in a serious relationship Itachi? I know you're a virgin, but what about just being romantic with someone for 6+ months?



Nah. I was in love once but that's it, never actually tried to get into a relationship with anyone.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 16, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Nah that's still fair game, bruh


----------



## Bringer (Feb 16, 2016)

Itachі said:


> fuck you bringer you fucked up my moment with matty



I'm sorry, you're terrible opinion forced my hand ):



Daenerys Stormborn said:


> I think it's Jirobou taunting Chouji when the latter stays behind to fight him.  He says Chouji is the trash member of the Rescue Sasuke team, and that's why they left him behind.




 out of context it's a hilarious quote


----------



## Matty (Feb 16, 2016)

Is that fuckin Hisoka Donald Duck?


----------



## Jagger (Feb 16, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> Started watching Haikyuu S2. Chuckled at Half-Russian Half-Japanese


Jesus, what's wrong with his hands?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

jagjag, why you sealed?


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 16, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Is that fuckin Hisoka Donald Duck?



Yaaass  .


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

Itachі said:


> imo it's not inherently bad because you're just exploiting an opportunity, it's not like she wouldn't cheat with someone else. can't say i'd feel good about myself if i did it however. though yeah, i wouldn't try and get with any girl that's taken.



Rule of thumb: If your instinct is to define your moral action as, "exploiting," it's probably bad.  

Reason:  Exploitation is inherently shady.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Well, if my girlfriend went and fucked some guy out on the town I wouldn't blame him for doing it. Though I wouldn't be happy if any of my friends did it.



Would blame her though?  Would you blame yourself?



Itachі said:


> I don't really think that it's the person's problem though. It's like buying stolen goods. :ignoramus



Stop treating women like goods and property.


----------



## Intus Legere (Feb 16, 2016)

Hiroshi said:


> The poll quality dropped when I left.



The poll isn't the only thing whose quality dropped. Just check the rest of the convo.

Or rather, don't.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Would blame her though?  Would you blame yourself?



I'd blame her. Why would I blame myself if she cheated on me? I'd only blame myself if I had reason to.



> Stop treating women like goods and property.





Just because I use a weird example it doesn't mean that I treat women like property, get real dude.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 16, 2016)

Hooking up with a girl who's already in a relationship isn't right any way you spin it. Whether or not the guy is a dick should also be immaterial to the question itself; you're a dick if you try anything.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

> Unless she stabbed you in the face and you're writing this from a hospital bed, it can't possibly be as bad as Kaguya.


She's stabbed me in the heart then puts a bandage on then does it again multiple times. This has been going on multiple times over the past 2.5 weeks.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 16, 2016)

> The poll isn't the only thing whose quality dropped. Just check the rest of the convo.


idk what you're talking about the rest of the convo is pure gold. Pages 2-10 are the best this convo has seen in over a year.

I wish I could meet itachi sama so he could put last night in a loop


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

last night's convo had me laughing man, shit was so fucked up


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 16, 2016)

so you guys gonna start Erased


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 16, 2016)

Those 16 pages were worth the 15 minute read. 

Thanks for the show Cog & Itachi.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> What are these mental gymnastics.
> 
> The only scenario it wouldn't be wrong is if you don't know she's in a relationship.



Itachi bases his morality out of how it makes him feel and what he thinks he'd do, and it's a black and white.  He's conflicted on this, because he wouldn't instinctively condemn someone else, but he'd feel bad for doing it himself.  Since he can't condone shades of grey, and he's emotionally conflicted, he has to say there's no right or wrong answer.

You view things differently so it's an easy answer.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

Itachі said:


> I'd blame her. Why would I blame myself if she cheated on me? I'd only blame myself if I had reason to.



Relationships are something that takes two people to make good.  Generally people cheat when they aren't in a good relationship.  You didn't provide a good relationship you lousy lover.  That doesn't mean it's okay to cheat, but usually both parties are usually at fault in some way.  

Just like it takes two to cheat, and a guy who knows he's sleeping with a women in a relationship is just as at fault as she is.  



> Just because I use a weird example it doesn't mean that I treat women like property, get real dude.



Brah in your example there are two guy and one girl, and you put 100% of the blame on the woman.  How do you have a situation that takes three people to make happen, and blame it 100% on one of them 100% of the time?  

It's just like when a man cheats on a woman, and the woman blames the other woman 100% and hates her, instead of putting some blame on herself or the man who cheated on her.  It's her fault for staying with a cheating guy, and it's her husband's fault for being a cheater, and it's the other woman's fault for sleeping with a married man.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 16, 2016)

Most would tell you it's disrespectful to the boyfriend of said girl to sleep with her while they are still calling each other boyfriend and girlfriend. In order for it to stop being disrespectful, you have to wait for them to break up. If she calls him right before you hook up and says "yo we're done" and hangs up, it is no longer disrespectful. So to answer your question, no, it is not inherently a bad thing to sleep with somebody that is "in a relationship." It depends on the situation, or more specifically the relationship. Sleeping with a mother of three who conceived her fourth last night with a husband of eleven years is different than sleeping with a college sophomore who kinda had this kindathing with this guy last October.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 16, 2016)

> Relationships are something that takes two people to make good. Generally people cheat when they aren't in a good relationship. You didn't provide a good relationship you lousy lover.



*A Counter-point to PoW's Essay in Praise of Cheating*

Don't be a cheating apologist.. 

Generally people that abuse children were abused themselves as children. That doesn't make what them any less accountable or shitty for their actions. 

Same goes for cheaters. They're treacherous, deceptive, weak people that lack discipline to be honorable. Boo-hoo for them.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 16, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Most would tell you it's disrespectful to the boyfriend of said girl to sleep with her while they are still calling each other boyfriend and girlfriend. In order for it to stop being disrespectful, you have to wait for them to break up. If she calls him right before you hook up and says "yo we're done" and hangs up, it is no longer disrespectful. So to answer your question, *no, it is not inherently a bad thing to sleep with somebody that is "in a relationship."* It depends on the situation, or more specifically the relationship. Sleeping with a mother of three who conceived her fourth last night with a husband of eleven years is *different than sleeping with a college sophomore who kinda had this kindathing with this guy last October.*



I'm confused? Why are you using examples of people not together? if the college sophomore is in a monogamous relationship with another person, and cheats without breaking up with or notifying their sig other prior to said acts, than it is still immoral if you have knowledge and still do so.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> Don't be a cheating apologist, bro. Generally pedophiles were abused themselves as children. That doesn't make what they are any less shitty.



It's still wrong.  It's just usually not a binary problem.  It can be.  Someone can be great and someone else just sucks in a way they never let on.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Itachi bases his morality out of how it makes him feel and what he thinks he'd do, and it's a black and white.  He's conflicted on this, because he wouldn't instinctively condemn someone else, but he'd feel bad for doing it himself.  Since he can't condone shades of grey, and he's emotionally conflicted, he has to say there's no right or wrong answer.
> 
> You view things differently so it's an easy answer.



Why do you think you know everything about me? 



Sadness on Wheels said:


> Relationships are something that takes two people to make good.  Generally people cheat when they aren't in a good relationship.  You didn't provide a good relationship you lousy lover.  That doesn't mean it's okay to cheat, but usually both parties are usually at fault in some way.
> 
> Just like it takes two to cheat, and a guy who knows he's sleeping with a women in a relationship is just as at fault as she is.
> 
> ...



That's stupid. If something's wrong then talk it out, there's no excusing cheating unless the other partner is abusive or something. 

Erm, because the person's a cheater. I'm not blaming the woman because she's a woman, it would obviously be the same if the roles were switched. And I'm not going into that thing about 'something taking 3 people to happen' because the logic that all people must share the blame by virtue of being involved is just completely retarded.

Why can't you resist jumping to conclusions though? I swear you come out with these weird claims all the time.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> Don't be a cheating apologist or act like they're tragic victims.
> 
> Generally people that abuse children were abused themselves as children. That doesn't make what them any less accountable or shitty for their actions. Same goes for cheaters. They're treacherous, deceptive, shitty, weak people and can't exercise the self-control to not be that way. Boo-hoo for them.



Edit it one more time and you're going to be titling it, "A Counter-point to PoW's Essay in Praise of Cheating."

Misinterpret me more.


----------



## Sans (Feb 16, 2016)

Hiroshi said:


> The poll quality dropped when I left.



still sporting that bad avi?


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Misinterpret me more.



Eh, primarily:



> Relationships are something that takes two people to make *good*.





> Generally people cheat when they aren't in a *good* relationship.





> You didn't provide a *good* relationship you lousy lover.





> usually both parties are usually at fault in some way.



Reads: "Cheating is okay if the relationship isn't good. Equal blame."

Which sucks for a bunch of my friends, whose only fault in their relationships was being deployed and out of contact. And they hear the same stupid bullshit about not being there in the relationship and how it's just as much their fault. 

On the other hand, I see a smaller fraction of people with integrity that can actually, you know, maintain honor in relationships through the *not-good*. And they're _not_ apologizing/rationalizing for cheaters, I'll tell you that much.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Why do you think you know everything about me?



Was I close or far off?



> That's stupid. If something's wrong then talk it out, there's no excusing cheating unless the other partner is abusive or something.



Being cheated on is often a lot like getting punched in the face.  No one should ever physically attack you, and sometimes it happens unfortunately to good people.  But if you run around being an antagonistic douche-bag it's more like to happen, and at some point should be expected.



> Why can't you resist jumping to conclusions though? I swear you come out with these weird claims all the time.



Whatever do you mean?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Was I close or far off?



Far off...



> Being cheated on is often a lot like getting punched in the face.  No one should ever physically attack you, and sometimes it happens unfortunately to good people.  But if you run around being an antagonistic douche-bag it's more like to happen, and at some point should be expected.



But the reality is that a lot of cheaters are just traitorous filth. When you get into a relationship there's a code and you damn well better follow it. The actions of someone may lead to their partner cheating but ultimately it's down to the cheater.



> Whatever do you mean?



Well, just from today.. 



Sadness on Wheels said:


> Itachi bases his morality out of how it makes him feel and what he thinks he'd do, and it's a black and white.  He's conflicted on this, because he wouldn't instinctively condemn someone else, but he'd feel bad for doing it himself.  Since he can't condone shades of grey, and he's emotionally conflicted, he has to say there's no right or wrong answer.





Sadness on Wheels said:


> Stop treating women like goods and property.



Sorry but I'm particularly irked when people make assumptions.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> Eh, primarily:
> 
> Reads: "Cheating is okay if the relationship isn't good. Equal blame."



Cheating still isn't okay, and the blame can be in different percentages.  Things don't happen in a vacuum, and relationships aren't 1-dimensional.  Acknowledging that doesn't make cheating okay or automatically divide guilt 50-50.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> Eh, primarily:
> Reads: "Cheating is okay if the relationship isn't good. Equal blame."
> 
> Which sucks for a bunch of my friends, whose only fault in their relationships was being deployed and out of contact. And they hear the same stupid bullshit about not being there in the relationship and how it's just as much their fault.
> ...



You're in the military.  Your situation is built to be maximally conducive to breaking relationships and promoting cheating.  As well as attracting a disproportionate number of personalities and age-groups most prone to cheating.  Unsurprisingly, military bases are host to a high number or failed relationships and cheating.


----------



## Sans (Feb 16, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Sorry but I'm particularly irked when people make assumptions.



maybe he was irked by you treating woman like goods and property for 5 pages


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 16, 2016)

POW thinks cheating is awesome. 

He told me in a private message.

And even worse, he's a Sasori fan.


----------



## Sans (Feb 16, 2016)

pow told me you like to do butt stuff


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 16, 2016)

POW's not wrong.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> Which sucks for a bunch of my friends, whose only fault in their relationships was being deployed and out of contact. And they hear the same stupid bullshit about not being there in the relationship and how it's just as much their fault.



that's one of the shittiest things ever, i imagine that a lot of men in the military would be thinking about returning home to their significant other a lot of the fucking time.


----------



## Sans (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> Only with your mum tho.



that's horrifying


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

> But the reality is that a lot of cheaters are just traitorous filth. When you get into a relationship there's a code and you damn well better follow it. The actions of someone may lead to their partner cheating but ultimately it's down to the cheater.



How is this not black and white thinking?


> Far off...



Tell me how then.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 16, 2016)

Itachі said:


> that's one of the shittiest things ever, i imagine that a lot of men in the military would be thinking about returning home to their significant other a lot of the fucking time.



Oh yeah, you wouldn't believe how fucked up people are. That said, it does go both ways. People in the military cheat on their spouses back home too.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> How is this not black and white thinking?



It's not black and white. Obviously it depends on what the partner does, like I said before; if someone's abusive, controlling or manipulative then I wouldn't blame their partner for cheating. If it's something like just being distant or not putting much time into the relationship then that's not enough justification imo. My point is that you can't pretend like a cheater's partner should automatically share the blame because you think that a relationship has to be bad and therefore the partner shares the blame. People should take responsibility for their actions, if a cheater blames someone else for their cheating (over mild things) then it just displays how irresponsible they are. If I tell a dude that he's a pathetic piece of shit and he goes and shoots up a school the next day are you gonna blame me for it?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> POW thinks cheating is awesome.
> 
> He told me in a private message.
> 
> And even worse, he's a Sasori fan.



I only said that so you'd like me.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 16, 2016)

Itachі said:


> It's not black and white. Obviously it depends on what the partner does, like I said before; if someone's abusive, controlling or manipulative then I wouldn't blame their partner for cheating.



Even in that extreme scenario, they lack the strength to not be a victim, and lack the strength to be an honorable human being in a relationship.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> *A Counter-point to PoW's Essay in Praise of Cheating*
> 
> Don't be a cheating apologist..
> 
> ...





.....


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> That's an extreme scenario, and the cheater is still a weakling.



Depends. If you lose respect for the person or don't love them anymore then that's not weakness, that's just putting the nail in the coffin. Though if you're in a normal relationship and you don't love your partner that doesn't excuse cheating obviously.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

> My point is that you can't pretend like a cheater's partner should automatically share the blame because you think that a relationship has to be bad and therefore the partner shares the blame.



I didn't pretend that.



> It's still wrong.  It's just usually not a binary problem.  It can be.  Someone can be great and someone else just sucks in a way they never let on.



Go through all my posts and look for the word, "usually."  I used that a lot.  You're the one who says, "automatically," and interpreted it as an absolute statement.  Just like Strategos did.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> That's an extreme scenario, and the cheater is still a weakling for not standing up for themselves. They lack the strength to not be a victim, and the strength to be an honorable human being in a relationship.



Don't you think that's a bit harsh? I agree that it's ultimately up to the person to break the relationship off but I wouldn't call anyone in an abusive relationship a 'weakling'. Some are still given hope by their partner's occasional display of affections and cling on.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 16, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Depends. If you lose respect for the person or don't love them anymore then that's not weakness, that's just putting the nail in the coffin.



No, you should still break up with them rather than cheat. Cheating destroys your reputation, permanently. You either lie about it from that point on, or people will (and should) judge you for it.​


----------



## Sans (Feb 16, 2016)

Strategos is there a reason you're left aligning your signature like a fucking noob?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

> Depends. If you lose respect for the person or don't love them anymore then that's not weakness, that's just putting the nail in the coffin.



Boom.  This is generally what happens.  Cheating is usually the finishing touch on a dead relationship.  

(It's wrong of you not to let the other person know it was over, or end it officially.)


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> No, you should still break up with them rather than cheat. Cheating destroys your reputation, permanently. You either lie about it from that point on, or people will (and should) judge you for it.​



Who cares? Abusive people can fuck off.



Sadness on Wheels said:


> Go through all my posts and look for the word, "usually."  I used that a lot.  You're the one who says, "automatically," and interpreted it as an absolute statement.  Just like Strategos did.



That's true, I apologise. Still, I don't think that the partner of an unfaithful person even shares the blame 'usually'.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

Sans said:


> Strategos is there a reason you're left aligning your signature like a fucking noob?



He told me he's an eternal mangekyo scrublord in a PM.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 16, 2016)

Just to make you happy...



Itachі said:


> Don't you think that's a bit harsh? I agree that it's ultimately up to the person to break the relationship off but I wouldn't call anyone in an abusive relationship a 'weakling'. Some are still given hope by their partner's occasional display of affections and cling on.



Why wouldn't you call an adult that chooses to stay in an abusive relationship with their abuser weak? Why are we always pandering to victims and terrified of giving them some degree of accountability? 



			
				Itachi said:
			
		

> Who cares? Abusive people can fuck off.



I have literally been on dates with women who admit they cheated in their past, and then attempt to justify it, some claiming their exes were abusive. Yeah, abusive people can fuck off, and so can cheaters.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> Why wouldn't you call someone who chooses to stay in an abusive relationship a weakling? They're like a drug addict. First world countries give them plenty of ways to get out, but they choose not to.



I have no sympathy for drug addicts but it's different for someone in an abusive relationship. A lot of people love the first stages with their partner and hope to relive that, they think that their partner can change or that their relationship can revert back to the first stages. It doesn't mean that someone's a weakling for that, they just have misguided hope.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> I have literally been on dates with women who admit they cheated in the past, and then justify it with bullshit, some of whom claimed their exes were abusive. I don't give a shit. Abusive people can fuck off, and so can cheaters.



How is their partner being abusive 'bullshit'? Abusive people don't deserve to have their partners give them any respect, if a victim has finally seen the light and decided to move on with their life then I think that's a good thing.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 16, 2016)

Itachі said:


> How is their partner being abusive 'bullshit'?



The same way justifying any premeditated misdeed with victimization is bullshit.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> The same way justifying any premeditated misdeed with victimization is bullshit.



Well, I don't consider it to be something that's immoral. Abusive people could be punching bags for all I care.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 16, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Well, I don't consider it to be something that's immoral. Abusive people could just be punching bags for all I care.



Interesting. Hypothetical question: would you be okay if they murdered their abuser? Mind you, not a crime of passion, or act of self-defense, but a knowing act of calculated murder?

Because that's where our difference in thought may be... I think if they can do that, then they can stand up to their abuser in other ways. Same goes for cheating. Break up, call the cops. Don't cheat. 

Otherwise, I'll hold you accountable for cheating. Or in the case of the hypothetical question, coldblooded murder. The quality of the person they betrayed is not what interests me. Only their actions.​


----------



## Sans (Feb 16, 2016)

STOP WITH THE LEFT ALIGN.

IT'S ALL OVER MY SCREEN!!!


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> Interesting. Hypothetical question: would you be okay if they murdered their abuser? Mind you, not a crime of passion, or act of self-defense, but a knowing act of calculated murder?
> 
> Because that's where our difference in thought may be. I think if they can do that, then they can stand up to their abuser in other ways. Same goes for cheating. Break up, call the cops, do whatever.
> 
> Don't be a weak little bitch that knows what you're doing and then cry victim afterwards.​



It depends on the nature of abuse that's been committed. I agree with you on that last point though, you can be a victim of something but it doesn't mean that it forced your hand.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> The quality of the person they betrayed is not what interests me.​



Itachi taught you nothing.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 16, 2016)

Itachі said:


> It depends on the nature of abuse that's been committed. I agree with you on that last point though, you can be a victim of something but it doesn't mean that it forced your hand.


 
_*An Essay on Strategos' Praise of Abusers in Relationships*_

Eh, unless they're being held captive or needing urgent self-defense, then you should always walk out the door, call the cops, etc. instead of murder. Or if you murder them, at least own up to your actions and accept the consequences.  

But that doesn't really apply to the analogy with cheating, because cheating by its very nature always occurs well outside the domain of control of the potential "abuser." Like Rocky said way back, just drop them a text message.



Itachі said:


> Itachi taught you nothing.



... Itachi didn't play the victim. He played the villain.


----------



## Matty (Feb 16, 2016)

Itachі said:


> I have no sympathy for drug addicts but it's different for someone in an abusive relationship. A lot of people love the first stages with their partner and hope to relive that, they think that their partner can change or that their relationship can revert back to the first stages. It doesn't mean that someone's a weakling for that, they just have misguided hope.



When people cheat they just want a piece of ass. We are not 40 year old people trying to rekindle flames. They can justify it all theyour want but you hurt someone who put trust into you to do the exact opposite of what you did.

If someone wants to end a relationship they should grow a pair and leave. Cheating really isn't right, if you don't want to be cheated on then don't do it.

Not saying that people who cheat are like killers or bad people at heart but nothing positive can be said for someone doing that to their partner or someone just putting themselves into another's relationship. Best to just steer clear, let the relationship implode and then hit it when it's over.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

> When people cheat they just want a piece of ass.



Emotional cheating is a thing.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

You drop text messages, I drop poison.

Same ol' thing.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> "But they were abused themselves before, so it's not all their fault."



Their parents were probably Sasori fans.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

Break the Cycle of Hatred.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 16, 2016)

"I think abusers are awesome." - Matty1991

He said that in a message to me.


----------



## Matty (Feb 16, 2016)

That was supposed to be a secret 

Can't we go back to talking about prolapses??


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah, I'm all burnt out. That subject touches a nerve I guess, my bad NF.

But now we're all on the same page.

Let's go abuse some cheaters, cheat on abusers, and call it a wash.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Wait what?? I'm not talking about abuse I'm saying in general cheating is just bad.
> 
> Just because I don't feel bad if I hear about an abusive boyfriend getting cheated on doesn't mean that cheating is right all of the sudden. They should leave that unhealthy relationship.



Oh, right, it's just that you quoted my post which was more about abuse. 

I don't think there's anything wrong with a victim of abuse cheating on their partner if they're gonna end it anyway. Abusive cunts don't have the right to demand loyalty if they can't even treat their partner properly.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 16, 2016)

What do you guys even class as emotional cheating?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

What Kom does with Strategos.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 16, 2016)

Who's Kom? **


----------



## Matty (Feb 16, 2016)

@Itachi Stuff like sexting, sending pictures, just generally doing things you would be upset with yourself.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

That's not it.

Emotional cheating is when you and someone else share a love and relation that's basically dating in all but the physical sense.


----------



## Sans (Feb 16, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Can't we go back to talking about prolapses??


the fuck



Sadgoob said:


> Who's Kom? **



the FUCK


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 16, 2016)

Sassy on Wheels would be a great name.

Sassuke would be even better.

In that they're all bad.


----------



## Sans (Feb 16, 2016)

D) Start crying and talk about failed past relationships.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

The Mission comes first Rocky.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> they just want something new or different without losing the comfort they have with the person they're used to.



Then they should go learn how to play the fucking guitar.


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

Lmao, that is a bizarre situation.

I think any sane human would say they have sex because they are getting into a relationship. But when I think of cheating I think of someone who wants their cake and to eat it too. They cheat and go back to the person because they "really love them"


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2016)

I was trying to make it as difficult as possible, lol. I myself don't know the answer to that question in regards to morality, but that was my point. It doesn't seem inherently wrong for the guy to sleep with a girl that is still technically seeing somebody else, and tbh, I wouldn't say it's inherently wrong for her to cheat in such a situation. I listed the alternatives, and none of them stand out as "the right thing to do."


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

Yea I know what you mean, Rocky.

It's hard to say. The world isn't black and white. It's the equivalent of stealing. Someone stealing bread to feed their family is looked at better than someone stealing for greed

Cheating for lust is different than cheating in other circumstances. Either way it isn't right, but we'd be kidding ourselves if we said that someone cheating on their s.o. just because they can't keep it in their pants is equal to your situation you posed.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Well I was referring to a relationship where both partners are of the understanding that they are together alone. With no other partners.



And how does such a relationship come to an end, in your opinion? 



Dr. White said:


> Idk, I'd prob tell her idk how serious she can be while still in another relationship. If she had those feelings for me why still be with that other person. There has to be something there still.



Skepticism? You'd question the sincerity of her confession? You think she's pulling your leg? 



Dr. White said:


> I'd definitely fight it, and tell her if she can honestly break up with him and rationally choose me then we're cash.



So you would be Gucci if she texted him "we're done" first? It's then perfectly ethical to bang her? 



Dr. White said:


> I'm not pressed for sex bruh



Cool, but that is irrelevant to a hypothetical in which you are pressed for sex with this girl. I am perfectly aware that you yourself are not actually pressed for sex with my fanfic character. Call the guy John and the girl Jane if you want. Call them Naruto & Sasukett for all I care.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 17, 2016)

You guys make Niku look like a paragon of wisdom.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> You guys make Niku look like a paragon of wisdom.



Everyone else is 14, and Nikushina just turned 16.


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

Sweet 16 time??


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

We missed the Quincea?era.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _ERASED_ 



How is high school girl going to be a main character when she isn't even born in episode 2?




Where's Badalight?  There's a 29 year old pizza delivery guy I think he can relate to.


----------



## Sans (Feb 17, 2016)

Rocky said:


> I was trying to make it as difficult as possible, lol. I myself don't know the answer to that question in regards to morality, but that was my point. It doesn't seem inherently wrong for the guy to sleep with a girl that is still technically seeing somebody else, and tbh, I wouldn't say it's inherently wrong for her to cheat in such a situation. I listed the alternatives, and none of them stand out as "the right thing to do."



I would sleep with her, and it would be a mistake.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

This Sans guy is est le sans pereil.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 17, 2016)

I am thinking about watching Erased too. Maybe I'll wait for more episodes to come out. Tried Oshiete! Galko-chan yesterday. Synopsis fooled me into thinking it's a simple lighthearted series about cute girls doing fun things. I was wrong. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 17, 2016)

Sans guy is pretty cool. I like him better than that Celtic fellow.


----------



## Sans (Feb 17, 2016)

agreed       .


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

I appreciate not being perpetually baffled by lightening-swift attacks.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Erased_ 



This abuse victim girl is cute as fun.  9/10, would invite to my 6th grade birthday party.  She might even 10/10 when the bruising heals. 

lol at the 29 year old blushing over holding hands.  He is the most kawaii of them all.






Alex Payne said:


> I am thinking about watching Erased too. Maybe I'll wait for more episodes to come out. Tried Oshiete! Galko-chan yesterday. Synopsis fooled me into thinking it's a simple lighthearted series about cute girls doing fun things. I was wrong.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



It's real high-school, without all the dxd.

So far Erased is good.  I'm a little dissed the series isn't completed.  But I have been looking forward to watching something weekly again.


----------



## Sans (Feb 17, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> I appreciate not being perpetually baffled by lightening-swift attacks.



see my sig for true lightning swift attacks


----------



## Sans (Feb 17, 2016)

sans backwards is snas


----------



## Saru (Feb 17, 2016)

who is this Sans person

all these new people / people coming out of retirement with name changes showing up


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 17, 2016)

Guys, I did it.

I got Niku to admit sea urchins are gross.

Wait...



> On the last night you have in this state, you go to hang with your bestest female friend (who you have always wished was more than just a friend) one last time.



Both people failed here in pretending it was a friendship. In reality the dude was orbiting her hoping for more. She should have realized it and distanced herself seven months ago, or he should have. 

The moral failure isn't crossing the line (sex,) but walking up to it from seven miles away and waiting there (building up emotions/attraction for so long.) It's not something that surprises you, it's a slow build.

I've (emotionally) cheated on a girlfriend before by hanging out with an attractive female friend. Then I swapped girlfriends. I didn't "technically" cheat or plan it out that way, but I obviously should've known better.

Don't be a scumbag Strategos, do right by good women and distance yourself from other attractive women. Men and hot women can't be friends, sexual instincts always emerge with emotional connection. Don't play with fire.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 17, 2016)

> who is this Sans person


Kom

How many name changes does a person get? I thought it was 3.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 17, 2016)

It _is_ three, but Komnenos also happens to be my punching bag any time I want to abuse my admin powers. Celtic Guardian wasn't a voluntary name change.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 17, 2016)

The thing I don't get about Rocky's example is why is that girl not breaking up with her boyfriend? I mean, what's really gonna happen after the dude in the example moves away. Are the two of them gonna do long distance? Is that example the start of their relationship? If so, why doesn't she just make a quick phone call to her boyfriend that she's breaking up with him before starting a new relationship, and getting a new boyfriend? Do people do that, do they find a new significant other before breaking up with their old significant other? What if the boy says no, would she still stay with her boyfriend? 

Also why would he want to start a relationship with a girl who would cheat on her boyfriend?  Who would want a relationship built on the foundation the girl cheating on her partner with you? Wouldn't that make the dude paranoid as fuck when their long distance relationship starts? Shit, if I was the dude in the example I wouldn't even want the girl to have male friends anymore after the relationship starts. "But why..."  "The last time you had a male friend you cheated on your boyfriend"

So yeah, they would both be pieces of shits, even if she would break up with her boyfriend after the deed is done. However, if she were to break up with her boyfriend right before then it would be alright in my book.



> Don't be a scumbag Strategos, do right by good women and distance yourself from other attractive women. Men and hot women can't be friends, sexual instincts always emerge with emotional connection. Don't play with fire.



You can if it's one sided


----------



## Intus Legere (Feb 17, 2016)

So Komnenos was _Winchester's Waifu _ one week ago, _Celtic Guardian_ yesterday and _Sans_ today.

Someone seems to be confused about his own identity.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 17, 2016)

Intus Legere said:


> So Komnenos was _Winchester's Waifu _ one week ago, _Celtic Guardian_ yesterday and _Sans_ today.
> 
> Someone seems to be confused about his own identity.



I think he's stunning and brave.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 17, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Everyone else is 14, and Nikushina just turned 16.



We're all too old for t0xeus. 

No wonder he left.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> Both people failed here in pretending it was a friendship.



The situation could have been handled better, especially by her, but the point of the scenario was to demonstrate that it isn't inherently wrong to sleep with a "taken" girl. I'd only classify something as "wrong" if there's a superior alternative, but in that case I didn't think there were any, and she'd already "cheated" anyway in every sense but the physical one. 



BringerOfChaos said:


> So yeah, they would both be pieces of shits, even if she would break up with her boyfriend after the deed is done. However, if she were to break up with her boyfriend right before then it would be alright in my book.



Is that actually your belief, or are you just following the trend? Because no lie that is a godawful belief. 

Has bf -> Wants to bang another guy -> Bangs guy -> Breaks up in person with bf -> "Piece of shit."

Has bf -> Wants to bang another guy -> Calls bf and breaks up -> Bangs guy -> "She's alright."


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2016)

Itachі said:


> after seeing her willing to cheat on her bf i couldn't get with her in all honesty



Define "willing to cheat."


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 17, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Has bf -> Wants to bang another guy -> Bangs guy -> Breaks up in person with bf -> "Piece of shit."
> 
> Has bf -> Wants to bang another guy -> Calls bf and breaks up -> Bangs guy -> "She's alright."



I agree with this, sort of. 

If you are going to break up with someone, doing it over the phone is a shitty way to do it, imo. Doing it face-to-face shows more integrity on the part of the break-upper--or, if not integrity, then certainly at least humanity and thoughtfulness and empathy for the other person. And the reason is as simple as "Because you could have just done it over the phone/text/whatever and chose to do it in-person instead." That little extra trouble proves a world of difference in the quality of person you are.

But the bottom line is, you do the break up before you bang someone else. If you're in a committed relationship, you don't cheat. Period.

Just like my flawless blowjob argument, it's a case of "Do unto others..." Would you want to be cheated on? No? Then simply don't do it to someone else.

If you want to fool around but you're in a relationship that you've explicitly committed to, you should bring the committed relationship to an end first, so it's understood by the other party in the relationship that the relationship is over and you're going to pursue other partners.

Because what makes cheating shitty is that you are betraying the trust of your significant other by going behind his or her back. Just as it is mutually understood when the relationship begins, it should be mutually understood when the relationship is over, because a relationship is a mutual enterprise. And anyone who doesn't understand that and appreciate and respect the sanctity of it is a piece of shit and doesn't deserve a relationship and isn't good material for one.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Define "willing to cheat."



Exactly what it sounds like. How hard is it go just come clean and then go to town? Though I guess it's not _that_ bad if you do it and then break up right away since the dishonesty aspect of it is nearly gone. It's still stupid though since you could just break up first. Plus, if you really loved a girl would you want her to cheat with you?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2016)

You're not bringing anything to end by sending anybody a text.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 17, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Is that actually your belief, or are you just following the trend? Because no lie that is a godawful belief.
> 
> Has bf -> Wants to bang another guy -> Bangs guy -> Breaks up in person with bf -> "Piece of shit."
> 
> Has bf -> Wants to bang another guy -> Calls bf and breaks up -> Bangs guy -> "She's alright."



It's godawful to believe that a person is shitty if they wait until after they have sex to tell their significant other that it's over? 

So cheating doesn't count if you break up with the person right after you cheat? I mean sure it's better than cheating and staying in the relationship, in the sense robbing a bank and returning the money 10 minutes later is better than robbing a bank and not returning the money at all. Stealing is still wrong even if you return what you stole, imo.(best analogy I could come up with at the moment)


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 17, 2016)

I agree.

That's why you do it in person. Or I would, anyway...and I have. I don't know how many people these days would. Our generation seems to be made up of just really shitty people in general; most would probably just cheat, keep it a secret, and go on with the relationship.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Would any of you ever date someone who had previously cheated? Honestly I couldn't get past that, I wouldn't be paranoid but I probably couldn't bring myself to like them after hearing that shit.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> It's godawful to believe that a person is shitty if they wait until after they have sex to tell their significant other that it's over?



Nice try. What's godawful is you believing that it'd be alright for her to call a boyfriend of seven months and quickly break up over the phone just so she could say the relationship is "officially" over (which doesn't mean jack shit, by the way) and immediately go on to have sex with another guy.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Why doesn't it mean anything? It's a tad insensitive but I'd expect someone to get the message if I told them that it's over, regardless of the method or medium.


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

I think all this shows is that the world is not black and white. And just because someone cheats doesn't mean they are automatically a scumbag. Circumstances and age have a lot to do with it

And even though I said that I can still say that any form of cheating is wrong. What she did is wrong. But it's a lot more acceptable than someone who is staying with someone and regularly getting action on the side.

You can't break up in any way besides in person. Unless it's long distance obv. I mean you CAN, but it just isn't a noble way. You should have more respect for your partner

Erased is good, I really like shows that try not to do the whole "anime cliche" shit. Like where they throw in whacky or funny situations when they are investigating a murder


----------



## Bringer (Feb 17, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Would any of you ever date someone who had previously cheated? Honestly I couldn't get past that, I wouldn't be paranoid but I probably couldn't bring myself to like them after hearing that shit.



Depends. I could maybe only accept it if her cheating was from the extreme abuser scenario. 



Rocky said:


> Nice try. What's godawful is you believing that it'd be alright for her to call a boyfriend of seven months and quickly break up over the phone just so she could say the relationship is "officially" over (which doesn't mean jack shit, by the way) and immediately go on to have sex with another guy.




Well ideally it'd be nice for her to drive out to her boyfriend and break up in person, and I would expect nothing but that if the person in your scenario wasn't a teenager.

Breaking up in person before having sex>>>Breaking up over the phone before having sex>>>Waiting until after you had sex to break up 

I said it'd be alright/ better than WAITING AFTER, not that it was ideal. Also when a person says it's officially over it's officially over, why wouldn't it mean jack shit? 

Also what's your statue of limitations on your "after". Cheating is alright if she breaks up immediately after sex? The next day? Next week? "Oh, I'm planning to break up with him next Saturday, so let me just suck all these dicks until then."


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Bringer, what you got against sucking dicks?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Why doesn't it mean anything? It's a tad insensitive but I'd expect someone to get the message if I told them that it's over, regardless of the method or medium.



A tad insensentive? A "tad" fucking insensitive? If you think that texting a significant other an "it's over" message and going to town is any less disrespectful, hurtful, or generally shitty than cheating, then I have news for you.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Actually I remember an argument on fb where this girl was like "i'm sorry" and her bf was like "you blew five guys in one week" 

Tho i used to think that the girl was really nice when we were in school


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

My little sister was watching youtube and she just asked me "what does mahou shojo mean?" 



Rocky said:


> A tad insensentive? A "tad" fucking insensitive? If you think that texting a significant other an "it's over" message and going to town is any less disrespectful, hurtful, or generally shitty than cheating, then I have news for you.



I know, I just didn't want to focus on the morality aspect of it. If someone says it's over then why wouldn't it be?


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

Is it socially acceptable for a 24 year old man to buy gogurt??


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Well ideally it'd be nice for her to drive out to her boyfriend and break up in person, and I would expect nothing but that if the person in your scenario wasn't a teenager.



It was the middle of the night... 



BringerOfChaos said:


> Breaking up over the phone before having sex>>>Waiting until after you had sex to break up [in person]



Why?



BringerOfChaos said:


> Also when a person says it's officially over it's officially over



Oh bullshit. You aren't ending anything with a text. 



BringerOfChaos said:


> Also what's your statue of limitations on your "after".



As soon as possible.


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

I'd probably have more respect for someone to have sex, know how shitty it was and then go break it off rather than someone who can justify it so easily by sending a text and think anything after is great because you ended it before hand

Although I'd say I wouldn't respect either very much...


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Breaking up and then having sex is better because it shows that even though you're not committed to your partner anymore, you still respect what you had together.


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

But you don't respect them if you text them "hey I can't be with you anymore. I love you but I just think we need time apart" and then bang someone 5 minutes later


----------



## Bringer (Feb 17, 2016)

Rocky said:


> It was the middle of the night...



Annnd? 




> Why?



Because that wouldn't be cheating  




> Oh bullshit. You aren't ending anything with a text.



Why? If a girl broke up with you over text and then ghosted you, what are you going to do about it?




> As soon as possible.



What if they're long distance. You seem to be stuck up on "IT HAS TO BE IN PERSON" so are people who are long distance not allowed to break up unless it's in person? 

Also if breaking up the next day absolves you from cheating, why not next week?




matty1991 said:


> But you don't respect them if you text them "hey I can't be with you anymore. I love you but I just think we need time apart" and then bang someone 5 minutes later



And telling the person after sex is any better? They couldn't even respect the relationship enough to wait until it was over?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> But you don't respect them if you text them "hey I can't be with you anymore. I love you but I just think we need time apart" and then bang someone 5 minutes later



Nah, don't leave any room for leeway. Make it clear that it's over and it's better, though I'm just talking about it in general, not about breaking up via text specifically.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2016)

Itachі said:


> If someone says it's over then why wouldn't it be?



When do you think a relationship ends?



Itachі said:


> Breaking up [over the phone] and then having sex is better because it shows that even though you're not committed to your partner anymore, you still respect what you had together.



>calls
>"it's over"
>hangs up
>respect


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Rocky said:


> When do you think a relationship ends?
> 
> >calls
> >"it's over"
> ...



When a person makes it clear. If I tell a girl that it's over then I'm out of there.  I'd discuss it with her but that doesn't mean that I'd consider myself to still be with her. Relationships take two to work.

It's more respectful imo since you're honouring the rule of fidelity. Though I was talking about in general, not breaking up via phone. Though I'd rather have that than have my girl tell me that she fucked someone else the day before.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 17, 2016)

*@Rocky*

What stops them from meeting in person after the break up text/ phone call? They can break up over text, and then meet up with them the next day to discuss so both of them get closure. 

Also using your example, break up text is waaaay more better than meeting them in person and saying "Hey, yesterday I slept with -insert male best friend that you may or may not have been wary about-. He's moving today so I just had to confess my feelings. We're gonna be long distance now. It's over." 

Unless you're suggesting that she doesn't tell her boyfriend she slept with someone else, and started a new relationship before they even broke up. Because that would be fucking horrible if he finds out that his ex girlfriend started a new relationship a day before they broke up.


----------



## Intus Legere (Feb 17, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Has bf -> Wants to bang another guy -> Bangs guy -> Breaks up in person with bf -> "Piece of shit."
> 
> Has bf -> Wants to bang another guy -> Calls bf and breaks up -> Bangs guy -> "She's alright."
> 
> ...




I agree with this too. The order of actions does matter a lot.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Because that wouldn't be cheating.



I don't give a shit. I want to know why you consider cheating to be worse than quickly breaking up over the phone. 



BringerOfChaos said:


> Why? If a girl broke up with you over text and then ghosted you, what are you going to do about it?



You've got a godawful definition of "breaking up." 



BringerOfChaos said:


> What if they're long distance.



Facetime.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 17, 2016)

Okay, so if the girl in the example facetimed the break up then it'd be okay? Or is that long distance only. 

What's your definition of break up?


As for your question, my answer is that I'd rather have a girl break up with me over the phone before sleeping with some other dude, then to sleep with the dude and tell me the next day.


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

@bringer, I never said either are good.

Personally if I'm getting broken up with I would rather the girl just come after having sex and do it in person. Whether she tells me why or not is irrelevant. In fact I'd rather not know and just have her be nice and say something clich?. Either way she is banging this dude and breaking up with me, so would I rather have her come in person or just text.

Then again a different person might say that since she's banging someone else so they never even want to see her again. So again, like I said before, life isn't black and white. And considering the circumstances I'm not exactly sure id want to see her either.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

If only I hadn't asked that question yesterday..


----------



## Bringer (Feb 17, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> @bringer, I never said either are good.
> 
> Personally if I'm getting broken up with I would rather the girl just come after having sex and do it in person. Whether she tells me why or not is irrelevant. In fact I'd rather not know and just have her be nice and say something clich?. Either way she is banging this dude and breaking up with me, so would I rather have her come in person or just text.
> 
> Then again a different person might say that since she's banging someone else they never even want to see her again. So again, like I said before, life isn't black and white. And considering the circumstances I'm not exactly sure id want to see her either.



Oh, we can agree there. Both are shitty, but I find one worse than the other. Ideally the guy and girl in Rocky's example would pick option C. That way, no one is cheated on, and the other dude will get a proper break up. The only downside is that they don't get to have sex.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Bringer why are you talking about these haram things tho?


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

Yea absolutely. I think everyone agrees both are wrong. It's just how you feel personally. To me if it happened to me then both ways would suck. She's with me but wants to have sex with ano there guy, there is no way to not come out of that situation feeling like shit unless she lies to you and just says it's because you're not right.

Itachi I blame you bruh!!!!!! Could've been asking stuff about gogurt but you picked infidelity


----------



## Bringer (Feb 17, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Bringer why are you talking about these haram things tho?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Idk I've always been hovering over this topic and was curious as to what other people thought about it

my opinion hasn't changed tho


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

filthy muslim trash


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

Bringer, that is a truly disturbing gif


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2016)

1.)

Becky is at a party where she meets a cute guy. Before doing anything, Becky sends her boyfriend a text that says nothing but "I'm sorry but the relationship is over". The guy blows up her phone asking what he did wrong and for her to reconsider, but she feels no inclination to respond. She said it was over. Later that week, he knocks on her front door still in search for answers, but Becky calls the cops. 

2.)

Jess is hanging at her place with her male friend, Mike. Things get heated and she ends up cheating on her boyfriend. At school the next day, Jess apologizes profusely to her boyfriend but ends the relationship because she believes she has stronger feeling for Mike. He surprisingly accepts her aplogy and admits that he wasn't feeling the relationship either. They agree to go their separate ways.

Who's worse.



			
				BoC said:
			
		

> As for your question, my answer is that I'd rather have a girl break up with me over the phone before sleeping with some other dude, then to sleep with the dude and tell me the next day.



Why?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Okay, so if the girl in the example facetimed the break up then it'd be okay? Or is that long distance only.



Long distance only, obviously. The girl in the example should just go see him and break up the next morning. 



BringerOfChaos said:


> What's your definition of break up?



It depends on the relationship. 



BringerOfChaos said:


> Ideally the guy and girl in Rocky's example would pick option C.



Option C is ideal for who, exactly?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

love how the guy is alright with it in the second scenario but devastated in the first


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2016)

Mhm. Who's worse.


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

You should make them both equally upaet. We are already inclined to go with the second option because it's the better outcome. 

Let's say, though, if she knew she was going to be hanging with her friend Mike in the first place all alone she could've just ended it before it got to that point


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Becky. Becky's an actual bitch, Jess is just weak. Though I find such weakness to be disgusting also. Though the people aren't similar, you made Becky call the cops for God's sakes..

Basically old becks handled it in the worst way while jess handled it in the best way


----------



## Bringer (Feb 17, 2016)

Rocky said:


> 1.)
> 
> Becky is at a party where she meets a cute guy. Before doing anything, Becky sends her boyfriend a text that says nothing but "I'm sorry but the relationship is over". The guy blows up her phone asking what he did wrong and for her to reconsider, but she feels no inclination to respond. She said it was over. Later that week, he knocks on her front door still in search for answers, but Becky calls the cops.
> 
> ...



Jess is worse if we take only the green into consideration, but you decided to include other factors to push me to pick Becky. I especially love how you include how Jess's BF admits he wasn't feeling the relationship and was fine with her cheating, and how Becky calls the cops when when her ex comes to her house for answer 

Jess's BF could have just as easily have been hurt.

Becky could have just as easily sent a none vague text, or even made a phone call
Becky could have just as easily met up with her ex the next day to give him a better explanation. 

So yes, including all your factors then Becky is wrong, but it's only because the factors.






> Why?



Both are shitty, but I'd rather get broken up over the phone then cheated on AND then broken up with.


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

Also depends on the length of the relationship. If you're in a 2 year relationship you damn well better do it in person.

If it's like 3 months or shorter though, text is probably semi-acceptable. Buy still, no matter the length, in person is 100% the proper way to do it. If you want them to respect you in any way you do it in person.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> We are already inclined to go with the second option because it's the better outcome.



Concept!



			
				Bringer said:
			
		

> Both are shitty, but I'd rather get broken up over the phone then cheated on AND then broken up with.



Why, exactly, would being "cheated" on and then being dumped for somebody else face to face  the next day hurt _more_ than being dumped for somebody else over the phone?


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

Not to break topic, but what music are you guys into?

Only ask because I just picked up an old SOAD album and just pretty happy I did. I'm not a huge metal guy, either. Although I do dig the classics


----------



## Bringer (Feb 17, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Why, exactly, would being "cheated" on and then being dumped for somebody else face to face  the next day hurt _more_ than being dumped for somebody else over the phone?



There's no answer to that. All I'm saying is if a girl was going to cheat on me, I'd much rather prefer her to break up with me over the phone before she cheats then tell me the next day in person after she cheated. I find one more preferable and morally better.


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

I don't think either is a moral high road. Control yourself, if you actually care about someone then don't cheat. In this scenario it is literally just the thinnest of lines. Both are shit, one is just being shit after you "break up" and one is before you "break up". It was already cheating before this if she let herself get swept up with another guy. As POW said yesterday just emotional cheating.

Unless she just met this guy and in that case she's a complete dickhead and probably doesn't deserve any semblance of a relationship if she will drop a bf at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 17, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Nice try. What's godawful is you believing that it'd be alright for her to call a boyfriend of seven months and quickly break up over the phone just so she could say the relationship is "officially" over (which doesn't mean jack shit, by the way) and immediately go on to have sex with another guy.



lmao wtf. The shitty part in general is being a dishonest person. Idk why you keep bringing up the whole text part. You are just introducing another fuck variable to try and put it in comparison.

Obivously you are still unethical if you break up a serious relationship over text and then immeditealy fuck someone one else, but that was never the question. The question is it inherently wrong to sleep with someone else you know is in a relationship.

No matter how fucked up or immature of a way it is, the person is still communicating to the other person that they are done with the relationship. Whether or not the matter is completely solved, or person B accepts it doesn't matter. They still know.

so yes breaking up with someone before fucking another person is still more ethical fucking someone and apologizing/explaining yourself afterwards.

Imagine the next day at school. In scenario A:
John knows she was with another men and sexually involved. John knows about Girl X's feelings, even if he wants to vent, talk it out, etc. She was honest about her feelings and had the decency not to hide it from him, however last minute (which can also spring up form circumstance as you said).

Scenario B:
John has been texting Girl X all week. Maybe he thinks somethign is up, maybe he's been noticing she's different, who knows? But as he walks into homeroom he sees her face. He knows a bomb is about to be dropped. She sits him down and explains everything she did face to face and then breaks up with him. John is confused, in despair, feels betrayed, and probably still loves her at the same time, all in one nutshell before homeroom. 

Now if we are judging morality from your perspective (as the dude who laid his ex gf), by you engaging in a sexual/intimate act with a confused girl, not only are you riling things up before the previous relationship got to close on any solid note, but undertaking deceit. You also conversely don't know if what she's feeling isn't spur of the moment feelings because she's face to face with you. So yes I would say it is inherently unethical to do so given all the fuckery you are potentially brewing up, and the fuckery of engaging in the act itself.

Ethics are inherently programmed in to us as social creatures in order to catalyze cooperation and social harmony. Some of the basic proponents that dictate what is ethical or unethical are the concepts of sympathy and empathy. Both of those are being betrayed in this scenario.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 17, 2016)

Yoooo Matty, I binged watched erased yestrday....

What a great show. Mystery, the feels, comedy... This is true fire in the making.



Sadness on Wheels said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Are you stupid? I knew you would like abused girl 

I want to Sakura punch the mom so bad


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

Now is it more ethical to beat your child and then apologize? Or apologize over text and theb beat them after 

Lol, Erased is great I binge watched up to like episode 5 or I'm halfway through 5 or something. When does the new one air each week?


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 17, 2016)

I haven't found out yet.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

I've watched it all. Hinazuka....


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 17, 2016)

Yo her Mom went straight Orochimaru a couple of times though, that shit was crazy when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



she threw out them gloves


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

Is it just me or am I the only one uncomfortable watching shows that have like young 10 year old kids falling in love. Maybe I'm weird, it just seems so unnatural. I'm pretty sure I was still trying to not shit my pants at 10 years old


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

The pussy mc should have avenged his small friend by concoting an elaborate scheme of murder


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Is it just me or am I the only one uncomfortable watching shows that have like young 10 year old kids falling in love. Maybe I'm weird, it just seems so unnatural. I'm pretty sure I was still trying to not shit my pants at 10 years old



It's weirder that mc is mentally 20-something...


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 17, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Is it just me or am I the only one uncomfortable watching shows that have like young 10 year old kids falling in love. Maybe I'm weird, it just seems so unnatural. I'm pretty sure I was still trying to not shit my pants at 10 years old


lmao nah it's completely natural for kids to have slight romantic feelings, and care for one another, just in their diluted sense of reality. But the MC is 29, and Hinazuka is extremely mature for her age due to her situation, so their bond is a bit deeper than most 10 year olds, which is portrayed via their classmates impressions about their relationship.



Itachі said:


> The pussy mc should have avenged his small friend by concoting an elaborate scheme of murder



*Spoiler*: __ 



He should have picked up some coc, went to her ass planted the shit. Lied to the principle and said he saw drugs in the open. Warrant + House Search + Testification of he himself and teachers of abuse = GG Momma Oro 

Except we still don't know how Yuuki, the murderer, and his identity work into things along with the shady ass step dad...


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

This show is really fuckin good


----------



## Saru (Feb 17, 2016)

ERASED is pretty good. i stayed up late last night and binge watched all six episodes.



matty1991 said:


> Is it just me or am I the only one uncomfortable watching shows that have like young 10 year old kids falling in love. Maybe I'm weird, it just seems so unnatural. I'm pretty sure I was still trying to not shit my pants at 10 years old




i found it endearing. what's weird is the fact that Satoru's 20-something. i guess some part of him is still a kid too.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Saru said:


> i guess some part of him is still a kid too.



i would use this excuse if i was a p*d*p****


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

Nah I'm not saying it isn't cute or anything. It just seems like they make kids in anime way more mature than usual. I mean 10 is a weird age where you are getting into the teenage/pre teen mindset and drifting away from actual childhood, though. So I guess it is a pretty good representation


----------



## Sans (Feb 17, 2016)

Atlantic Storm said:


> It _is_ three, but Komnenos also happens to be my punching bag any time I want to abuse my admin powers. Celtic Guardian wasn't a voluntary name change.



It wasn't voluntary, but it was.... _consensual_.


----------



## Sans (Feb 17, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> I think he's stunning and brave.



this means a lot to me


----------



## Sans (Feb 17, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Is it socially acceptable for a 24 year old man to buy gogurt??



no


----------



## Sans (Feb 17, 2016)

I responded to the three posts worth responding to.

Rocky almost made the cut, be he was dragged down by the general conversation he was forced into.


----------



## Saru (Feb 17, 2016)

Itachі said:


> i would use this excuse if i was a p*d*p****









matty1991 said:


> Nah I'm not saying it isn't cute or anything. It just seems like they make kids in anime way more mature than usual. I mean 10 is a weird age where you are getting into the teenage/pre teen mindset and drifting away from actual childhood, though. So I guess it is a pretty good representation




It's 2016. 10 is the new 20.


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

Sans said:


> I responded to the three posts worth responding to.



I'm honored



Saru said:


> It's 2016. 10 is the new 20.



Damn right!!! Gotta lower the drinking age to 13, get em behind the wheel at 12 and ship em off to war at 10


----------



## Bringer (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey, there's a youtube video of a dog driving... If a dog can drive a ten year old can drive


----------



## Saru (Feb 17, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Damn right!!! Gotta lower the drinking age to 13, get em behind the wheel at 12 and ship em off to war at 10




'Murica.




2016.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

Rocky said:


> The situation could have been handled better, especially by her, but the point of the scenario was to demonstrate that it isn't inherently wrong to sleep with a "taken" girl. I'd only classify something as "wrong" if there's a superior alternative, but in that case I didn't think there were any, and she'd already "cheated" anyway in every sense but the physical one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If she broke up with him the very next day it'd be alright.  If she didn't it'd be not cool.  I mean, I wouldn't want to be woken up at 3am to be dumped.  That's just being considerate.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

donald trump's skin is leathery goodness


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

Rocky said:


> You're not bringing anything to end by sending anybody a text.



When he calls for clarification, she'll be having sex.  Depending on how she handles that, he could be left with little doubt she's done with him.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

Rocky said:


> When do you think a relationship ends?
> >calls
> >"it's over"
> >hangs up
> >respect



This is how you tell someone "It's over."

[YOUTUBE]7rJsZOtn0MY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

Pshhhh wish I could be as cool as zabuza


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> In scenario A: John knows she was with another man and sexually involved. John knows about Girl X's feelings, even if he wants to vent, talk it out, etc. She was honest about her feelings and had the decency not to hide it from him [...] Scenario B: John knows a bomb is about to be dropped. She sits him down and explains everything she did face to face and then breaks up with him. John is confused, in despair, feels betrayed, and probably still loves her at the same time, all in one nutshell before homeroom.



Get that shit _outta here._ When John gets that "it's over, I want to be with another man tonight" text, he's going be feeling plenty of confusion, despair, and betrayal. "At least she had the decency not to hide it" my ass. She _did_ hide it. Romantic feelings don't just magically appear inside of one's head. 

John's now going to be stressing all night over the fact that his girlfriend just abruptly ended things between them for another guy. He's going to go to school tomorrow tired and anxious as hell, and try to talk it out to no avail. You know what John is thinking? Because it isn't "yo thank god she sent me that text before she did anything with him." He's thinking "but I thought you loved me..." _just like he would be if she had "cheated" on him._



Dr. White said:


> Now if we are judging morality from your perspective (as the dude who laid his ex gf), by you engaging in a sexual/intimate act with a confused girl, not only are you riling things up before the previous relationship got to close on any solid note, but undertaking deceit. You also conversely don't know if what she's feeling isn't spur of the moment feelings because she's face to face with you.



Jesus god, this "confused girl" and "spur of the moment feelings" nonsense is yet another thing I would like removed from my face. 

She confessed strong feelings of romantic interest. Her relationship with her old boyfriend ended right then & there, and news flash; it isn't going to close on a solid note. It'll be lucky to close on a liquid note. Whether or not she tells the ex that she won't sleep with him anymore in the middle of the night or the next morning _is irrelevant to the fact that she won't sleep with him anymore._

The new couple to do not plan on carrying out their relationship in secret. She does not plan to remain with her old partner. So going back to my scenario, could I have sex with my new girlfriend if I were moving away tomorrow, under the assumption that she will "officially" end things with the other guy as soon as possible? You bet I can. 

If I weren't moving, I would probably wait until after she met with the ex tomorrow to sleep with her, just to be safe. But in all honesty, that's probably a belief I've acquired from the super-PC media rather than personal experience, because the ex isn't going to give two shits if I sleep with the girl he loves now or tomorrow.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 17, 2016)

Rocky said:


> You're not bringing anything to end by sending anybody a text.



Eh, it sounds ridiculous, but it does make a significant difference. It's still shitty, but it's less shitty. It's the difference between getting cheated on, and dumped (with a lot of grey area.) It's still a difference.



Rocky said:


> If you think that texting a significant other an "it's over" message and going to town is any less disrespectful, hurtful, or generally shitty than cheating, then I have news for you.



Both are disrespectful, but cheating is more disrespectful IMO...



Rocky said:


> 1.)
> 
> Becky is at a party where she meets a cute guy. Before doing anything, Becky sends her boyfriend a text that says nothing but "I'm sorry but the relationship is over". The guy blows up her phone asking what he did wrong and for her to reconsider, but she feels no inclination to respond. She said it was over. Later that week, he knocks on her front door still in search for answers, but Becky calls the cops.
> 
> ...



Fun! Becky's worse. Her boyfriend made some mistakes. If they ignore your messages from that point, then they're committed to it being over and you should accept it. Her boyfriend should not have shown up to her house uninvited, and definitely shouldn't have hung around long enough for the cops to come remove him. Dude technically stalked his ex-girlfriend.

Jess is a weak cheater who lacks all of Becky's bitchy strength. A counter-question would be whether Becky's boyfriend would have been more or less hurt if Becky had cheated first, then told him, then cut contact shortly after. Because he seems a lot more emotionally invested than Jess's boyfriend... probably because Jess's boyfriend knew Jess was the type of girl that would cheat on him.

I've been with girls that drop me cold. Not quite as abruptly as Becky did, but it's definitely in woman's nature to ignore the people they once claimed to love. It's a defense mechanism. The way to handle it is to play it cool, stay FB friends, and find a hotter, better girl. Then post photos and watch as your ex gets fat. But I digress: I'd still _much_ rather be dropped cold than be cheated on.



Itachі said:


> Becky. Becky's an actual bitch, Jess is just weak.



Bitch > Slut.


----------



## Sans (Feb 17, 2016)

I had an ex break up via text. I rolled over in bed and continued playing video games on my laptop.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Sans said:


> I had an ex break up via text. I rolled over in bed and continued playing video games on my laptop.



That's the spirit.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 17, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Get that shit _outta here._ When John gets that "it's over, I want to be with another man tonight" text, he's going be feeling plenty of confusion, despair, and betrayal. "At least she had the decency not to hide it" my ass. She _did_ hide it. Romantic feelings don't just magically appear inside of one's head.


A.) He still knows. Which is the point.
B.) I'm talking about the sexual act, not hidden feelings she had.



> John's now going to be stressing all night over the fact that his girlfriend just abruptly ended things between them for another guy. He's going to go to school tomorrow tired and anxious as hell, and try to talk it out to no avail.


Which is better than it being dropped on you after the fact in a different setting.

And you don't know the second part.



> You know what John is thinking? Because it isn't "yo thank god she sent me that text before she did anything with him." He's thinking "but I thought you loved me..." _just like he would be if she had "cheated" on him._


Ok, and the point is that he's going to feel some sort of way no matter what if these gap in relationship already exist. Letting him know before she cheats on him (if committed to doing it) is better than doing it and letting him know after.

All of this still irrelevant to the intial point.




> Jesus god, this "confused girl" and "spur of the moment feelings" nonsense is yet another thing I would like removed from my face.
> 
> She confessed strong feelings of romantic interest. Her relationship with her old boyfriend ended right then & there, and news flash; it isn't going to close on a solid note.


Uhm obviously she's fucking confused if she has feelings for another person while ina multi month fucking relationship. Unless she just met her new lover 2 fucking months ago there is obviously some blending of feelings there...

And no, you can have feelings for more than one person at one time....It's going behind someone's back and not being upfront that is bullshit, and makes it unethical. You can't choice how you fucking feel.



> It'll be lucky to close on a liquid note. Whether or not she tells the ex that she won't sleep with him anymore in the middle of the night or the next morning _is irrelevant to the fact that she won't sleep with him anymore._


What?



> The new couple to do not plan on carrying out their relationship in secret. She does not plan to remain with her old partner. So going back to my scenario, could I have sex with my new girlfriend if I were moving away tomorrow, under the assumption that she will "officially" end things with the other guy as soon as possible? You bet I can.


You can. Still unethical in consideration to the other human being you aren't taking into consideration and the overall high emotions involved in something like this.

You'r being selfish.



> If I weren't moving, I would probably wait until after she met with the ex tomorrow to sleep with her, just to be safe. But in all honesty, that's probably a belief I've acquired from the super-PC media rather than personal experience, because the ex isn't going to give two shits if I sleep with the girl he loves now or tomorrow.


You moving is not factor that somehow excuses you're behavior. It's you trying to rationalize it being okay. 

This scenario is just extremely contrived in an effort to try and posit an example where someone cheating on their sig other is somehow better than notifying them of your intent, and letting them know prior to said act. When it in fact it is not, and this is completely independent of the original point as your bringing different factors and POV's into the equation.

The only situation in which it would be right, would be a scenario where said person is being forced into a relationship with someone else, and upon tellling you, you two make love. In that scenario one party was not willingly in the relationship making it invalid because of consent. In pretty much everyother scenario it is still fucked up, regardless of what you see in the movies.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> When he calls for clarification, she'll be having sex.  Depending on how she handles that, he could be left with little doubt she's done with him.



Heh, he wishes. ITT, people are condemning certain actions because of technicalities associated with the labels for interpersonal relationships. It's amusing. Say a girl devastates a guy by leaving him on Tuesday for somebody else. 

If the girl slept with the new guy on Wednesday, nobody bats an eye. It's her right to end it, so tough shit for the old guy. 

If the girl slept with the new guy on Monday, suddenly she's a cheating bitch who doesn't deserve happiness.   

#morality


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

Lol this is getting too heated.

Let's make it simple: is it eve ok to cheat? No

Are there certain circumstances that can be looked at as sympathetic?  Yes, but in the end cheating is cheating.

Fact of the matter is cheating is preventable. I've never heard of someone just not in control of their body. At the point they're about to have sex you say "let's do it" and that's it. If either one of those girls truly wanted side dick that badly the relationship was not meant to last. Either way they break up is going to suck.

You think the guy is saying "thank God she texted me 2 minutes before she had another guys dick in her mouth, much respect"

For that matter if I ever broke up with a girl through text, or the next day face to face, after having my dick in another girls mouth I expect nothing but the cold shoulder and for them to look at me with no respect. Doesn't matter which way you slice it.

To me both of those situations are not sympathetic at all. Both preventable and neither one is better than the other.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 17, 2016)

Lmao ITT people lose reading comprehension.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

@Rocky

Nobody's saying that though, neither of them are ideal options. Someone that cheats and then owns up to it immediately is just weak, not a horrible person. You're pretending like everyone's going to the extreme when it's mostly just one option seeming a little better than the other.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 17, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Heh, he wishes. ITT, people are condemning certain actions because of technicalities associated with the labels for interpersonal relationships. It's amusing. Say a girl devastates a guy by leaving him on Tuesday for somebody else.
> 
> If the girl slept with the new guy on Wednesday, nobody bats an eye. It's her right to end it, so tough shit for the old guy.
> 
> ...



I think what it comes down to for me is that my minimum expectation for a monogamous relationship is that I'll get the heads up that it's over before they hop on another dick. If _nothing_ else, do that.

That's the whole point of a monogamous relationship. Drop it as suddenly as you want, because there are no inherent rules on terminating a relationship, but don't cheat. Cheating is the goddamn antithesis of the agreement.

Plus if you're cheated on, it affects your ability to trust in a very different way. It's the difference between getting stabbed in the back and shot in the face. At least Becky had the courtesy to shoot her boyfriend in the face, y'know?


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 17, 2016)

I agree with Strat. Conventional relationships should serve as a deterrent to cheating anyway. Trust, practicalities, physical and emotional fulfilment; all are core attributes in a relationship. If you want to bang someone else, end things first with your current partner. From a _moral point of view_, ending things with a text/email is a far better than cheating.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Getting the news via text isn't ideal but the gap isn't so large that I'd prefer my partner had cheated on me instead.


----------



## Sans (Feb 17, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> I think what it comes down to for me is that my minimum expectation for a monogamous relationship is that I'll get the heads up that it's over before they hop on another dick. If _nothing_ else, do that.
> 
> That's the whole point of a monogamous relationship. Drop it as suddenly as you want, because there are no inherent rules on terminating a relationship, but don't cheat. Cheating is the goddamn antithesis of the agreement.
> 
> Plus if you're cheated on, it affects your ability to trust in a very different way. It's the difference between getting stabbed in the back and shot in the face. At least Becky had the courtesy to shoot her boyfriend in the face, y'know?



this is your daily reminder your signature is left aligned and that is bad


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

Santoryu said:


> I agree with Strat. Conventional relationships should serve as a deterrent to cheating anyway. Trust, practicalities, physical and emotional fulfilment; all are core attributes in a relationship. If you want to bang someone else, end things first with your current partner. From a _moral point of view_, ending things with a text/email is a far better than cheating.



The thing is, is it really moral if you text 2 minutes before you get your dick sucked, it's still essentially cheating. Before that text you were flirting/talking with someone to lead up to this event, so essentially the text is moot since the person was cheating the whole time.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 17, 2016)

Sans said:


> this is your daily reminder your signature is left aligned and that is bad



I don't know you. Get out of my face.



matty1991 said:


> The thing is, is it really moral if you text 2 minutes before you get your dick sucked, it's still essentially cheating. Before that text you were flirting/talking with someone to lead up to this event, so essentially the text is moot since the person was cheating the whole time.



Would you rather not get the text before the action as opposed to after? Throughout the thread people have been giving the "Both are bad. So both must be equally bad." argument when both aren't equal to a lot of people.


----------



## Sans (Feb 17, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> I don't know you. Get out of my face.



there's an easy solution here!!!


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 17, 2016)

[youtube]5okpaOnkiHQ[/youtube]

This cover rocks. When his voice picks up, it rocks.


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

Meh I really don't know. It seemed at first I'd rather the next day, then maybe the text. But honestly If it came down to those 2 choices it's like asking to have someone break you left or your right hand. They both suck. In one sense you get the impersonal text but the benefit is being able to cut off all Contact, the other one might seem more genuine because they came up to you but you have to find out the girl you love cheated on you and look her in the eyes.

Both brutal. I think the text is worse though. Ifeel you give me full knowledge on text, like the fact she texted you 2 minutes before she banged a guy, I would say she's a bitch everytime. The text is literally nothing except a means of clearing the girls conscious because, to her, cheating is just serial and not all of the emotional betrayal beforehand leading up to it

Edit: sorry for all the typos, blame my phone (or my brain)


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Still unethical in consideration to the other human being you aren't taking into consideration.



Oh _really_ now? 

If she told her boyfriend that he wasn't her boyfriend anymore earlier in the day and he was absolutely heartbroken, is it unethical to sleep with her that night?



Dr. White said:


> You moving is not factor that somehow excuses you're behavior.



Moving away is way more justification then I would even need for my behavior in the first place.



Dr. White said:


> I'm talking about the sexual act, not hidden feelings she had



You don't get it.

Let's see...in your opinion, which is worse to do if you're in a relationship: Having a one-night stand with a stranger or telling a long-time coworker that you love them?


----------



## Sans (Feb 17, 2016)

Itachі said:


> That's the spirit.



Actually it's the sign of a completely failed relationship.


----------



## Sans (Feb 17, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> [youtube]5okpaOnkiHQ[/youtube]
> 
> This cover rocks. When his voice picks up, it rocks.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 17, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Let's see...in your opinion, which is worse to do if you're in a relationship: Having a one-night stand with a stranger or telling a long-time coworker that you love them?



The sex. **


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> Would you rather not get the text before the action as opposed to after?



I'd rather have her come break up with me in person as soon as reasonably possible. 

If I'm going to get a text, then she could send it five minutes before or five minutes after because it makes no difference whatsoever. I won't allow myself to get hung up on a word. "She cheated on me." What does mean? "She betrayed my trust." Well, then she cheated on you long before she ever slept with the new guy.


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

This convo is getting me rock hard 

Change the thread to Cheater X Cheater a Cheaterdome conversation

I don't think I've ever discussed cheating this in depth in my life


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

I honestly wouldn't care.

The relationship was over a long time ago, or was doomed or limited because there was someone else she loved more and who loved her and they wanted to be together.

I dislike Becky more because she's not even treating with basic human dignity anymore.  She'd say hello to a stranger, but won't explain why she's leaving someone she claimed to love intimately two days ago.

Jess betrayed me but retained her empathy and basic respect for me as a sentient being, which is more important than whether or not we stay together together.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> I honestly wouldn't care.
> 
> The relationship was over a long time ago, or was doomed or limited because there was someone else she loved more and who loved her and they wanted to be together.
> 
> ...



You wouldn't care about the cheating or you wouldn't care which scenario came upon you?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

you're all fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

Itachі said:


> You wouldn't care about the cheating or you wouldn't care which scenario came upon you?



I wouldn't care if she broke up by text, tonight, or tomorrow, or at lunch the day after.  Actually, not at lunch the day after.  I don't want to sit and have a long meal with her.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

Itachі said:


> you're all fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Maybe people should have tried dating before they started talking gospel about break ups and cheating.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

Actually not, because it's important to think about these things before you do them.  You're more prepared for ill events if you've at least thought about them, even if what you thought turns out to be wrong when it happens.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Maybe people should have tried dating before they started talking gospel about break ups and cheating.



So I can't voice my opinion about something just because I haven't experienced it? I shouldn't have to tell you that's moronic.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

Look down one post.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Look down one post.



Doesn't remove the implication that somehow my opinion is invalid/inadequate.


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

Look guys, we are all a bit saucy from the heat of that topic.

Can we go back to making fun of sasori fans?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

You could be right.  But how likely are you to be completely right about something you have no experience in?


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 17, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> out of context it's a hilarious quote



Many quotes become hilarious when they're taken out of context.



Sans said:


> Strategos is there a reason you're left aligning your signature like a fucking noob?



He thought long and hard about the best possible way to annoy you, and that's what he came up with.



Sans said:


> STOP WITH THE LEFT ALIGN.
> 
> IT'S ALL OVER MY SCREEN!!!



And it appears to be working.




Sadgoob said:


> [youtube]5okpaOnkiHQ[/youtube]
> 
> This cover rocks. When his voice picks up, it rocks.



That is indeed an awesome cover.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 17, 2016)

Also, there's a Semi-Unrestricted Tournament about to start in the KC.  Rego thread is .


----------



## Bringer (Feb 17, 2016)

Psh, Sasori...

Hidan needs some love ):


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> You could be right.  But how likely are you to be completely right about something you have no experience in?



How likely am I to be completely wrong in something just because I have no experience in it? That's a stupid way to go about things anyway, how likely are you to be 100% right in anything? Are you just going to deem your own opinion invalid because you're not likely to be 'completely right'?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 17, 2016)

Daenerys Stormborn said:


> Also, there's a Semi-Unrestricted Tournament about to start in the KC.  Rego thread is .



Dear god Hidan at Tokubetsu Jōnin

Neg incoming *Sloth*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just Kidding, I'm not a prick anymore


----------



## Intus Legere (Feb 17, 2016)

Violent by Design said:


> fuck intus



This was random. What did I ever do to you  ?


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

Hidan always has a place in my heart. Idk why people hate on him. On a side note, the BD seems to be filled with adults who are actually in love with their favorite characters. 

But the question is do they text their favorite character 5 minutes beforr they start liking another character or do they tell them in person


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 17, 2016)

Colin Kaep is banging some ex teammates' ex now. 

Is it better to tell the teammate on practice field in camp as he's pass rushing you, or in locker room after practice when the coaches aren't watching?



Ironically, the chick stars on the show "Girl Code" on MTV.... while pursuing her BFs teammate as they were together. 

Lmao.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

Itachі said:


> How likely am I to be completely wrong in something just because I have no experience in it? That's a stupid way to go about things anyway, how likely are you to be 100% right in anything? Are you just going to deem your own opinion invalid because you're not likely to be 'completely right'?



There's that black and white thinking again.  You took a iffy thing and turned it into absolutes.  You aren't either 100% wrong or 100% right, and suggesting that inexperienced people are less likely overall to be right than people with more knowledge and experience isn't an attack on your intelligence.

Putting it in other terms, just because you can have a valid opinion doesn't mean your opinion is equally as valid as every other opinion.  Just because you might not be 100% wrong doesn't mean your opinion is just as right as every other one.  That's stating the obvious.

This was really just a flippant statement to follow your flippant statement, but we rollin'.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> There's that black and white thinking again.  You took a iffy thing and turned it into absolutes.  You aren't either 100% wrong or 100% right, and suggesting that inexperienced people are less likely overall to be right than people with more knowledge and experience isn't an attack on your intelligence.
> 
> Putting it in other terms, just because you can have a valid opinion doesn't mean your opinion is equally as valid as every other opinion.  Just because you might not be 100% wrong doesn't mean your opinion is just as right as every other one.  That's stating the obvious.
> 
> This was really just a flippant statement to follow your flippant statement, but we rollin'.



Erm, you're the one that brought up absolutes in the first place..



Sadness on Wheels said:


> You could be right.  But how likely are you to be *completely right* about something you have no experience in?



And you also implied that my opinion was invalid because of my inexperience.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

Ino needs more love.  She has a lot, but the empire can never be too large.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> I obviously meant let her get time



Of course you did. But okay, I'll assume that you believe that this is the most ethical approach. John gives Jane time. A miracle happens, and she comes to him a month later with those same strong feelings. John asks how the breakup went, and she tells him that [the ex] didn't take it very well. Jane starts to go on about how [the ex] wanted to stay friends, but still keeps pushing for more...but she cuts off and says that she doesn't want to talk about her ex. John agrees. The two date.

Are Jane and John's actions unethical?



Dr. White said:


> lmao ok mister Psychologist, how about you name some?






Maintain distance from the one you are inappropriately attracted to.
Figure out why you are attracted to this person.
If it's physical, then work to change your current partner's appearance ("We should join a gym", "I think this would look good on you," etc.). In the meantime, go fucking masturbate. 
If emotional, look for (or look to create) those qualities in your partner, friends, and family.

Attempt to recreate what is was that drew you to your partner in the first place.

You do all that, then your attraction for the other person will wane. If it doesn't, you're in a relationship with the wrong person. If you don't feel like taking (or can't take) the steps to begin with, for whatever reason, then you shouldn't be in an intimate relationship.

Good enough?



Dr. White said:


> Tell me how easy it is for someone to control their feelings and subconscious motivations.



Woah there. I'm still in RCM. You cannot pull fast ones on me. Controlling your feelings _for somebody_ is controlling attraction. Controlling subconscious motivation in general is an entirely different topic. Confessing love is not a compulsion.



Dr. White said:


> confessing your love is being honest.





Who cares?

Confessing love of another without having sex with them is still an act of betrayal, just like having sex with another without confessing love to them is an act of betrayal.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Erm, you're the one that brought up absolutes in the first place..
> 
> And you also implied that my opinion was invalid because of my inexperience.



I said the opinions of inexperienced people without any experience are less likely to be right.  (in a flippant manner)

You're the one who got angry and said I was implying your opinion is worthless.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Rocky said:


> If it's physical, then work to change your current partner's appearance ("We should join a gym", "I think this would look good on you," etc.)


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

> Confessing love of another without having sex with them is still an act of betrayal, just like having sex with another without confessing love to them is an act of betrayal.



I love everyone.


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

DaVizWiz said:


> Colin Kaep is banging some ex teammates' ex now.



Brutal. Wait til she realizes he's a mediocre QB too.


Side note: how does the tournament work??? Is it just writing down your moves???


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> I said the opinions of inexperienced people without any experience are less likely to be right.  (in a flippant manner)
> 
> You're the one who got angry and said I was implying your opinion is worthless



No, you didn't, not at first. You said that maybe I shouldn't have said anything at all, implying that my opinion is indeed invalid without any prior experience.

Nah dude, I'm not angry lol. I just find a lot of your quips to be quite.. stupid.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 17, 2016)

> I love everyone.


Charles Manson?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

Itachі said:


> No, you didn't, not at first. You said that maybe I shouldn't have said anything at all, impying that my opinion is indeed invalid without any prior experience.
> 
> Nah dude, I'm not angry lol. I just find a lot of your quips to be quite.. stupid.



No I didn't.

"gospel" refers to Absolute Truth.  

Rephrasing it:

"Maybe people should have more experience before they start talking like they know everything."

Then I said it doesn't matter because thinking about it at all is more important.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> No I didn't.
> 
> "gospel" refers to Absolute Truth.
> 
> ...



Is that implying that I did indeed talk about it like I knew everything? 

(Hint: I didn't)


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

DaVizWiz said:


> Charles Manson?



No exceptions.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2016)

Itachі said:


>



Now I'm just as confused as you.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Now I'm just as confused as you.



You're confused at my confusion or you're confused because of your own post?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Is that implying that I did indeed talk about it like I knew everything?
> 
> (Hint: I didn't)



It was a general statement made in summation of the conversation.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2016)

Itachі said:


> You're confused at my confusion or you're confused because of your own post?



The former. I'm not tired enough for the latter.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Rocky said:


> The former. I'm not tired enough for the latter.



do you really think it's appropriate to try and change the way your partner looks in an attempt to decrease your attraction towards other girls?



Sadness on Wheels said:


> It was a general statement made in summation of the conversation.



i don't understand but whatever, not worth talking about anyway


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2016)

Do I think it's appropriate to try to increase my attraction to my partner in an attempt to decrease my attraction towards other girls?

Yes, it is fine.


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

Uh oh.............


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Do I think it's appropriate to try to increase my attraction to my partner in an attempt to decrease my attraction towards other girls?
> 
> Yes, it is fine.



How would you feel if you knew that your partner was trying to do the same?

dude why you so touchy tho


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

This guy is now my new favourite poster.



cctr9 said:


> naruto defeating s-rank criminal akatsuki members
> learning the most powerfull jutsus and modes
> naruto turning the tabels up side down in a war
> meeting tailed beasts and fighting along side legends
> ...





Itachі said:


> To be fair none of that is evidence for Naruto's intelligence.





cctr9 said:


> and it's you fucking business because ???





Itachі said:


> You can't come up with some sort of smartass response just because someone refutes your post. Naruto's accomplishments are great and all but it doesn't mean that he's smart. You could have cited many of his impressive strategies but instead you chose to list some irrelevant accomplishments.





cctr9 said:


> so , indeed it was non of your fucking business
> ignoring list that is


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

Yea that dude has been on point. Honestly was laughing when you posted that dude reporting that post in my EMS Madara vs Prime Nagato thread. Quite a laugh if I do say so myself


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

I fucking love my Sasuke avy. God dammit, he is the man

Hebi still sucks though


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

hebi sasuke is best sasuke m8 what you on



matty1991 said:


> Yea that dude has been on point. Honestly was laughing when you posted that dude reporting that post in my EMS Madara vs Prime Nagato thread. Quite a laugh if I do say so myself



cctr9 was bullying shinobi no kami


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

Pssssshhhhh more like the worst.

Nahhhh, I'm foolin. I just hate on him because everyone loves him, although I do say he's overrated.

Did he really throw you on the ignore list?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> I fucking love my Sasuke avy. God dammit, he is the man
> 
> Hebi still sucks though



The opinion of a Sasori fan.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2016)

Itachі said:


> How would you feel if you knew that your partner was trying to do the same?



I'd try to change and make her happier. Like, if she's physically attracted to me, but she suggested something I could do to my appearance to make her _really_ physically attracted to me, is there any particular reason I should be upset? She's trying to help me, lol.



Itachі said:


> dude why you so touchy tho



I'm not irritated. I'd be cursing more. However, I find you to be in quite a sensitive mood right now. Actually, I find it quite bizarre that you even found my post defensive considering you brought out Susanoo just because PoW quoted this beauty:



Itachі said:


> you're all fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



...and made a facetious remark.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

@Matty

Hebi Sasuke is Kage level Matty, embrace it. 

I hope not, my self esteem would take a hit if my new favourite poster regarded me as a pest.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Rocky said:


> I'd try to change and make her happier. Like, if she's physically attracted to me, but she suggested something I could do to my appearance to make her _really_ physically attracted to me, is there any particular reason I should be upset? She's trying to help me, lol.



I don't know man. Like, if someone's not good enough eye candy for you to keep your eyes off of other women shouldn't you just change/control yourself or leave her? I don't think trying to change her is the best way to go about it, even if it is does have a positive effect on her. Just my take on it though, I don't think it's something that's necessarily immoral but I just find it a little strange.



> I'm not irritated. I'd be cursing more. However, I find you to be in quite a sensitive mood right now. Actually, I find it quite bizarre that you even found my post defensive considering you brought out Susanoo just because PoW quoted this beauty:
> 
> ...and made a facetious remark.



Not saying that you're irritated, you just seem pretty sensitive towards this topic.

That's more about questioning SoW's logic than actively defending myself.


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

I've been advocating him as a kage level haha. It's still Sasuke. IMO him and Naruto are borderline kage level at the beginning of Shippuden.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Naruto is practically fodder until he learns SM, he was High Jonin when he learned FRS imo.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Like, if someone's not good enough eye candy for you to keep your eyes off of other women shouldn't you just change/control yourself or leave her?



Broski, if you find that you have the desire to actually approach other women because they're so hot you just have to sex them, then there is something wrong with your current relationship. You have three choices: Fix it, do nothing, or leave her. 

Option three is not likely to be desirable because you probably have a high level of emotional attraction to your partner, and it might not be practical either, like if you're married. Option two is essentially saying "I'm going to make my life as difficult as possible because reasons," and you're really only taking the long way to the undesirable & impractical option three. 

You are left with Option one. Your partner is likely going to already look pretty close to the women that you find super hot, so it isn't like you need to recommend a total make-over. I'm talking like a trip to the hair stylist. Maybe some new leggings. 

I remember when I was back in High School and some secretly cute girl would come to school with contacts for the first time. It was like night & day. Now imagine that but with somebody you actually love. You'd be surprised at what a tiny change in appearance can do. 



Itachі said:


> Not saying that you're irritated, you just seem pretty sensitive towards this topic.



Nah, I don't have any bad experiences with cheating. Imo, this is how I always post. I'm more heated when talking Raikage tbh.


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> The opinion of a Sasori fan.



You sick son of a bitch


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Broski, if you find that you have the desire to actually approach other women because they're so hot you just have to sex them, then there is something wrong with your current relationship. You have three choices: Fix it, do nothing, or leave her.
> 
> Option three is not likely to be desirable because you probably have a high level of emotional attraction to your partner, and it might not be practical either, like if you're married. Option two is essentially saying "I'm going to make my life as difficult as possible because reasons," and you're really only taking the long way to the undesirable & impractical option three.
> 
> ...



Could be something wrong with me instead, but I agree in general. 

I don't know if you could rekindle that physical attraction without something drastic to be honest, if it's something as simple as a change of clothes or hair style then attraction would change every day.

I can't speak for anyone else but I always found that the person I loved was literally the most attractive woman in the world to me. Like, there were times where I was interested in other girls but my feelings didn't compare, not physically or emotionally. I imagine that emotions make up a good deal of attraction, no? If I found myself frequently attracted to other girls with the feeling of wanting to test drive them then I'd be pretty bummed out.



> Nah, I don't have any bad experiences with cheating. Imo, this is how I always post. I'm more heated when talking Raikage tbh.



I didn't think you did, lol.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 17, 2016)

Itachі said:


> jagjag, why you sealed?


Whoring.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

that moody avatar, what a beautiful smile 

haven't seen the dude in ages


----------



## Sans (Feb 17, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> I fucking love my Sasuke avy. God dammit, he is the man
> 
> Hebi still sucks though



matty1991 claiming Worst Post, in a stunning come from behind victory.


----------



## Sans (Feb 17, 2016)

Jagger said:


> Whoring.



i like whores

now rep me


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 17, 2016)

lmao Matty thinks Hebi Sauce sucks 

True Sasori Fan level opinion.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

Rocky said:


> I'm not irritated. I'd be cursing more. However, I find you to be in quite a sensitive mood right now. Actually, I find it quite bizarre that you even found my post defensive considering you brought out Susanoo just because PoW quoted this beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and made a facetious remark.



That was great.  I felt like Orochimaru dancing with KN4.  Well, more like KN0.  

First time an Itachi was weaker than Sasuke.



Sans said:


> matty1991 claiming Worst Post, in a stunning come from behind victory.



Hot off the press of the trufax machine.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 17, 2016)

You live up to your title, Pirate.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 17, 2016)

Sans said:


> i like whores
> 
> now rep me


>Itachi just talked about me being sealed
>expecting me to rep you

You aren't a very bright one, are you?


----------



## Jagger (Feb 17, 2016)

Why are you wearing Revolution Sasuke, Mat? It's the worst Sasuke.


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

He looks like Clint Eastwood


----------



## Sans (Feb 17, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> He looks like Clint Eastwood



We just found Worst Posts 11 through 20.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 17, 2016)

Bada is back in the building, get on Erased


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

Show is pretty sick, I'm hoping it's 12 episodes long honestly. If they drag it out it would be annoying af


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 17, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> You sick son of a bitch





Itachі said:


> You live up to your title, Pirate.














​
This was the runner up for my sacred signature.


----------



## Sans (Feb 17, 2016)

you've corrupted my precious pow


----------



## Sans (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 18, 2016)

God damn it this convo thread went by fast while I was gone.



matty1991 said:


> He looks like Clint Eastwood



Holy shit, he kind of does.


----------



## Saru (Feb 18, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Show is pretty sick, I'm hoping it's 12 episodes long honestly. If they drag it out it would be annoying af




I was actually surprised to see it would only be 12 episodes considering where things are right now. MC has a lotta stuff to do.


----------



## Matty (Feb 18, 2016)

Saru said:


> I was actually surprised to see it would only be 12 episodes considering where things are right now. MC has a lotta stuff to do.



Yes dude, but that means its most likely going to be really awesome and not a lot of bullshit. I usually find 12 episodes to be a great length for something like this.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 18, 2016)

Needs 14 for a Beach and flashback episode.


----------



## Empathy (Feb 18, 2016)

SoW, if you're still looking for a name change, I recommend Feels on Wheels.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 18, 2016)

The FoW cries Fowl.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 18, 2016)

....why do you suggest that?

EDIT:  It's because I'm sensitive and loving, isn't it?  

Or perhaps it's the passion I put into every post.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 18, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Erased_ 



This dude lost his life over a chocolate bar.  Kicked out of the coop, lost his farm, his wife left him, lost custody of his child, lost his house.  Whether or not you stole the chocolate bar is irrelevant 5 stages ago.

Right Straight<Back Draft.  But the former is more fun to see than that movie or the abridged version featuring samurai pizza girl.


----------



## Matty (Feb 18, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Needs 14 for a Beach and flashback episode.



Couldn't be more accurate


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea I was wondering wtf the deal with that was. Literally broke his family apart because of a bit of shame.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 18, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not sure if she's the coolest, or the most irresponsible mother ever.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 18, 2016)

Okay, all caught up.  

Wish it had more episodes.  Watching this weekly is going to be torture.


----------



## Saru (Feb 18, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Yes dude, but that means its most likely going to be really awesome and not a lot of bullshit. I usually find 12 episodes to be a great length for something like this.




True.


*Spoiler*: _ERASED_ 



Lmao at the Majin incident though. Like this man just lost his wife over a candy bar? It's not that serious.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 18, 2016)

It's probably more culturally significant in Japan, particularly in a small town that's going to retain more conservative Japanese values.


----------



## Sans (Feb 18, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> Holy shit, he kind of does.



Posts 21 through 30.


----------



## Saru (Feb 18, 2016)

But still. 



*Spoiler*: _ERASED_ 



If your daughter is saying that Daddy didn't do it, and Daddy is saying that Daddy didn't do it, and the only person making accusations is the store owner... Where is the logic in getting a divorce? Like, you just let a chocolate bar get in the way of daughter's childhood and the livelihood of your marriage. I think I have more of a problem with the fact that there was no apparent reason for the wife not to believe her husband, and yet she either chose to take the store owner's word over his anyway, or couldn't bear the shame of her husband being accused a criminal. If the mere accusation alone is enough to cast shame upon the family, can't they move elsewhere? I mean, it looks like she didn't even try to seek out other options.

You gotta have faith in those situations.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 18, 2016)

Episode 7 comes out today, and ya'll are underestimating chocolate 

Erased

*Spoiler*: __ 



How do you guys think Yuuki will fit into this mess? How do you think the stepdad is involved?

Yuuki was involved during both timelines, but his motives seem ambiguos at this point, I don't think he's a main catalyst but defintely a bigger piece to the puzzle. The stepdad me thinks is involved with either the killer directly, or is the one setting Yuuki up Imo.


----------



## Saru (Feb 18, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _ERASED_ 



I think that Yuuki probably knows who the killer is or has some big connection to him. In the last episode, Airi was saying something about someone who wasn't on the final suspect list, and Satoru was convinced that the killer was someone who was not on the original suspect list. So the killer is someone who is both not on the original list and has a major connection to Satoru based on that logic.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 18, 2016)

What the fuck is this new Book of the Month you ladies are harping on about?


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 18, 2016)

Yuuki IS the killer.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 18, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _erased_ 



I found that chocolate bar thing hilarious, a lot of jap characters stick by people even if they do fucked up shit. Kudos to chocolate bar divorcer :ignoramus


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 18, 2016)

Yo Niku, this looks like it was written specifically for you. 100a% PUA bullshit free.

Enjoy.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 18, 2016)

> 90% of guys don't LOOK GOOD and can't TALK TO GIRLS.
> 
> If you can LOOK GOOD and can TALK TO GIRLS, by default, you can be 'Elite' or at least in the Top 10% with women.


----------



## Matty (Feb 18, 2016)

*Erased:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes Japan is a shame-honor society. So that would have more shame associated with it than in western countries. 
To me I feel very sorry for yuuki if he didn't do it. Hopefully he gets saved, he is a pure soul


----------



## Sans (Feb 18, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Erased_ 



Snape killed Dumbledore.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 18, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]6_DZ6cyh4g4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rocky (Feb 18, 2016)

I thought that was pretty cool if he was actually making real signs.


----------



## Matty (Feb 18, 2016)

Itachі said:


> [YOUTUBE]6_DZ6cyh4g4[/YOUTUBE]



Classic. Its semi cool until you realize the only thing you can summon is shame


----------



## Itachі (Feb 18, 2016)

He could become the world's first God level at sign language.


----------



## Matty (Feb 18, 2016)

A child of prophecy, perhaps


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 18, 2016)

It'd be real easy to speed up the video. Not saying he does.

But a lot of musicians on Youtube do that to make themselves look leet.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 18, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> It'd be real easy to speed up the video. Not saying he does.
> 
> But a lot of musicians on Youtube do that to make themselves look leet.



Dude, it's blatantly sped up, he says that he did too. 

Is this how Itachi learned Suiryudan?

[YOUTUBE]RvOFdi8hyiQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 18, 2016)

I didn't watch it, I just saw y'all talking about how fast it was.


----------



## Matty (Feb 18, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Dude, it's blatantly sped up, he says that he did too.
> 
> Is this how Itachi learned Suiryudan?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]RvOFdi8hyiQ[/YOUTUBE]



Smart for keeping his face out of it


----------



## Itachі (Feb 18, 2016)

I love the way he rotates like he's some sort of handseal exhibition. Autism at its finest.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 18, 2016)

Strat I know you know the signs for fireball jutsu.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 18, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Strat I know you know the signs for fireball jutsu.



You mean Katon: Gokakyu, right? 

I bet you say "Neighrudo" too.


----------



## Matty (Feb 18, 2016)

Not worse than calling it Nuhroodo


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 18, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Side note: how does the tournament work??? Is it just writing down your moves???



Well, you have a team, so you basically say what each member of the team is going to do.  If you look at any of the match threads in the KC, you'll see example strategies.


----------



## Saru (Feb 18, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> What the fuck is this new Book of the Month you ladies are harping on about?




You're not hipster enough to know.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 18, 2016)

MC's mother looks amazing for being 50. Total milf.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 18, 2016)

Saru said:


> You're not hipster enough to know.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 18, 2016)

abuse girl is my favourite small character of japan


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 18, 2016)

Yoooo episode 7 is out at Random Ramen


----------



## Saru (Feb 18, 2016)

Itachі said:


> MC's mother looks amazing for being 50. Total milf.




It's those lips.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 18, 2016)

Daenerys Stormborn said:


> Well, you have a team, so you basically say what each member of the team is going to do.  If you look at any of the match threads in the KC, you'll see example strategies.





Here's a very basic easy match.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 18, 2016)

Damn another ride for one episode 2nd half starting out the gate.


----------



## Saru (Feb 18, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Damn another ride for one episode 2nd half starting out the gate.




Gonna watch it later tonight.

These weeks are gonna go by painfully slow. This on top of Spring Break.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 18, 2016)

Itachі said:


> I bet you say "Neighrudo" too.



Right people: NAR-roo-toh.

Wrong people: Nuh-ROO-toh


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 18, 2016)

Saru said:


> Gonna watch it later tonight.
> 
> These weeks are gonna go by painfully slow. This on top of Spring Break.



dang my SB starts march 6th, that's pretty early IMO.

@POW
 Bada ordered Muta to disrupt sensing while he casted mist


----------



## Itachі (Feb 18, 2016)

ep was pretty boring compared to the rest of them

oh well hinazuka makes up for it somewhat tbh


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 18, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Right people: NAR-roo-toh.
> 
> Wrong people: Nuh-ROO-toh



I'm pretty sure I fuck up so much pronunciation. I don't want the anime or talk about Naruto in person so I kind of just wing characters names in my head.

I say Deidara Die-ee-dra. I don't remember the right way. 

I said Sasuke Sah-sook for the first two years of being a closet fan.

I still say ah-tachi even though it's ee-tachi.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 18, 2016)

I sei day-da-ra

and

sas-kay


----------



## Empathy (Feb 18, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> ....why do you suggest that?
> 
> EDIT:  It's because I'm sensitive and loving, isn't it?
> 
> Or perhaps it's the passion I put into every post.



How about The User Formerly Known as The Pirate on Wheels?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 18, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> I say Deidara Die-ee-dra. I don't remember the right way.



Day-duh-ruh, I think. 

I used to call him Day-uh-dar-ruh. I remember calling Hashirama Hirashima for a while too, lol. I think I'm decent with most names at this point.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 18, 2016)

Rocky said:


> I remember calling Hashirama Hirashima



I'm not even gonna ask.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 18, 2016)

I was thinking of Hiroshima obvs.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 18, 2016)

Eh I always thought Japanese was pretty easy to enunciate.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 18, 2016)

dirty japs got what they deserved

especially the innocent civilians

Naruto was the first anime I watched so during the first few episodes I couldn't remember Sakura/Sasuke's names and got mixed up between the two constantly. 

it was the dub as well

i will never forget iruka's pronunciation of naruto

_never_


----------



## Saru (Feb 18, 2016)

Beginning of this episode of ERASED got me so hype. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was afraid Satoru would get no more chances at changing Hinazuki's fate.







Dr. White said:


> dang my SB starts march 6th, that's pretty early IMO.




Oh I meant waiting for Spring Break, lol. Mine doesn't start until the 6th either.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 18, 2016)

ERASED is so overhyped being #7 on MAL after only 7 episodes.

That being said it's still fucking good and _*way*_ better then OPM in my opinion.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 18, 2016)

What the hell is this erased thing.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 18, 2016)

been playing hearthstone quite a bit ever since lostself introduced me to it

never really got into a card game before, it's pretty fun


----------



## Itachі (Feb 18, 2016)

Rocky said:


> What the hell is this erased thing.



Creepy guy in his 20s follows around a young victim of abuse.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 18, 2016)

Itachі said:


> never really got into a card game before, it's pretty fun



Play Yugioh. It's really balanced. 



Itachі said:


> Creepy guy in his 20s follows around a young victim of abuse.



What the fuck?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 18, 2016)

There's a video game verison of Yugioh?


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 18, 2016)

online yeah. there were also a couple for gameboy and the playstations.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 18, 2016)

Well, yeah. There's Devpro/YGOpro, or Dueling Network.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 18, 2016)

Empathy said:


> How about The User Formerly Known as The Pirate on Wheels?



Previously on Wheels?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 18, 2016)

Maybe I'll give it a go when I'm bored with Hearthstone.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 18, 2016)

Rocky said:


> What the hell is this erased thing.



notice it


----------



## Rocky (Feb 18, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Previously on Wheels?



My Little Sister Can't Be This on Wheels.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 18, 2016)

I always thought I should go Meals on Wheels and do a Jackie Chan set.


----------



## Saru (Feb 18, 2016)

ERASED Why do we have keep watching Hinazuki go missing? I don't think I can bare to take it again.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 18, 2016)

Saru said:


> ERASED Why do we have keep watching Hinazuki go missing? I don't think I can bare to take it again.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I know! I knew from jump street she'd get caught up in there


----------



## Saru (Feb 18, 2016)

This is why you don't get into strange vehicles.


----------



## Veracity (Feb 19, 2016)

I wasted so much time reading this :lmak. But I learned so much. That itachi is still a virgin but doesn't give a darn lol. That the things Niku does cracks me up but that shits still respectable. Me and strat agree on alott relationship shit lowkey. Oh and that crazy intensity convo between Dr White and Rocky lol that was crazy


----------



## Rocky (Feb 19, 2016)

Me are him were barely heated. You guys wouldn't know that because nobody reads the normal quote wars we have in the vs threads.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Likes boss said:


> I wasted so much time reading this :lmak. But I learned so much. That itachi is still a virgin but doesn't give a darn lol. That the things Niku does cracks me up but that shits still respectable. Me and strat agree on alott relationship shit lowkey. Oh and that crazy intensity convo between Dr White and Rocky lol that was crazy



Is my virginity so relevant, fellow Tsunade fan?


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

The Witch


*Spoiler*: __ 



was good


----------



## Veracity (Feb 19, 2016)

I think it was pretty relevant at the beginning of this thread tbh

@rocky and I guess I wouldn't. I don't usually wander outside concrete battledome threads


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

The convo thread is usually the best, and recently the worst thread in the NBD.


----------



## Saru (Feb 19, 2016)

FoW.

So sassy.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

one of the best soundtracks 

[YOUTUBE]DZz3y6r-5H8[/YOUTUBE]

nearly as good as this

[YOUTUBE]nsgHyzwmbnQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bringer (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Is my virginity so relevant, _*fellow*_ Tsunade fan?



Who said you were allowed to be a Tsunade fan.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

Saru said:


> FoW.
> 
> So sassy.



That's what we do best at N.M.E.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Who said you were allowed to be a Tsunade fan.



All the other Tsunade fans laugh and call me names.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

They never let you join in their Tsunade games.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Mider T - VM Rapist


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 19, 2016)

You'd lose all your money playing Tsunade games, anyway.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Mider T - VM Rapist



 That's a new one, may have a new custom title.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 19, 2016)

The Naruto name pronunciations a couple pages back hurt my soul.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Mider T said:


> That's a new one, may have a new custom title.



You shall refer to yourself as such in exchange for your life.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 19, 2016)

Mr.Blonde said:


> Yo Niku, this looks like it was written specifically for you. 100a% PUA bullshit free.
> 
> Enjoy.



Thanks for the tip. :ignoramus


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Sans (Feb 19, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> I said Sasuke Sah-sook for the first two years of being a closet fan.



ahahah you idiot


----------



## Sans (Feb 19, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Previously on Wheels?



now ur just a dbz episode


----------



## Saru (Feb 19, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> The Naruto name pronunciations a couple pages back hurt my soul.




Nigh-koo-shim-me?


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

Knee-Coo-She-Nah


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

120% Tsun.

Kirino was actually okay when she was in Otaku mode, or being neutral.  But never dere.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 19, 2016)

Why the fuck is the actual sadist in the middle of that chart?


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

My girl Kaga Koko is not taundere. Why she 50%?!?


----------



## Sans (Feb 19, 2016)

That moment when you recognise none of the girls used in the infographic.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

I know 3.  

One from that episode of that show Yingy made me watch one episode of.


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

You can do Sadist on Wheels

Although I'm not sure you are evil enough for that name


----------



## Saru (Feb 19, 2016)

Sugoi on Wheels.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> You can do Sadist on Wheels
> 
> Although I'm not sure you are evil enough for that name



I may be bad, but I'm not D.M.P bad.


----------



## Intus Legere (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Maybe I'll give it a go when I'm bored with Hearthstone.



What's your handle or character code in Hearthstone?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Intus Legere said:


> What's your handle or character code in Hearthstone?



Khalibre. I joined the Americas server so I could eventually challenge LostSelf, should have no problem adding me.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 19, 2016)

Anyone here good at ES: Tamriel?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 19, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> I know 3.
> 
> One from that episode of that show Yingy made me watch one episode of.



I know the three worst ones. I wonder if I would have thought Kirino was worse if I watched the happy ending to season one. Apparently she beats the living shit out of the guy for no reason at all.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Is it bad that I find anger kind of hot


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Is it bad that I find anger kind of hot



If it's not from a woman of Latin descent.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Idc all ethnicities r attractive when angry


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Idc all ethnicities r attractive when angry



That's because you've never been with a crazy woman


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

i've never been with any woman properly 

(does this make you feel better niku?)


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachі said:


> i've never been with any woman properly
> 
> (does this make you feel better niku?)



Go listen to some Classic Snoop Dogg, and 50 Cent, and then go get em tiger.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

naw man, my sexual appetite died long ago 

thanks for the encouragement tho


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Is it bad that I find anger kind of hot



Is this why you antagonize me?

Ew, is that why you like Tsunade?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Is this why you antagonize me?
> 
> Ew, is that why you like Tsunade?



Since when have I antagonised you? 

Nah, Tsunade's probably my favourite female character. Although I didn't like her at first because she looked like she was gonna give Orochimaru back his arms, I couldn't really dislike her after her fight with Orochimaru. One of the only female characters that Kishi was spot on with imo. 

(the anger thing too tho)


----------



## Intus Legere (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Khalibre. I joined the Americas server so I could eventually challenge LostSelf, should have no problem adding me.



Sure thing. 



Dr. White said:


> Anyone here good at ES: Tamriel?



Sorry, I don't play Skyrim. 



Itachі said:


> Is it bad that I find anger kind of hot





Itachі said:


> Idc all ethnicities r attractive when angry



I don't find angry women attractive at all.

 I find them dangerous. In general it means someone will get hurt, and I find (again, in general) men are more reasonable in their anger than women.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Intus Legere said:


> Sure thing.



How far are you into the game? So far I've only played the Mage but I've got like 50 wins in Play mode and I've recently got 2/3 wins on Ranked. I can't see myself ever leaving the Mage tbh, rather hone my skills there than spread it out to inferior heroes. Jaina is the best man.



> I don't find angry woman attractive at all.
> 
> I find them dangerous.



Depends, I'm referring to moments when women are angry, not angry women in general lol. Makes a big difference.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

TBH only ethnicity of woman I find attractive is white.
Does this make me a racist?

ck


----------



## Bringer (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachi just reminded me of this stupid thing I read once probably from some SJW bitch. 

"Black women are criticized for their anger
Latina women are fetishized for their anger
White women are applauded for their anger"


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 19, 2016)

I piss off women all the time. Let me be the first to tell you, it's overrated.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Itachi just reminded me of this stupid thing I read once probably from some SJW bitch.
> 
> "Black women are criticized for their anger
> Latina women are fetishized for their anger
> White women are applauded for their anger"



Honestly, I find that it's much easier to dislike SJW compared to common criminals such as thieves and the like. SJW are just fucking hypocritical morons, especially the ones that have some sort of victim complex. Thing is that they're so hostile too. Being retarded is one thing, spilling out hatred is another.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> I piss off women all the time. Let me be the first to tell you, it's overrated.



I once pissed off someone by turning around and saying 'no'. She started kicking off at me immediately, when it happened I was laughing like 'wtf calm down m8' and then I was like 'shit that was hot..'



Cognitios said:


> TBH only ethnicity of woman I find attractive is white.
> Does this make me a racist?
> 
> ck



it makes you smart


----------



## Bringer (Feb 19, 2016)

I wouldn't go as far to say that I dislike them more than thieves, but yeah it's hard to imagine people like that exist.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I wouldn't go as far to say that I dislike them more than thieves, but yeah it's hard to imagine people like that exist.



Thieves are just immoral, a lot of SJW are absolute fucking retards. It's just a personal thing for me though, I'd probably respect a smart thief more than a retarded cunt with a victim complex. Especially when a lot of SJW would probably support retarded immoral policies.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

I'd rather have a roommate be a thief than a SJW any day tbh.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I'd rather have a roommate be a thief than a SJW any day tbh.



I wouldn't mind having a SJW roommate, I'm brown so they'd naturally kiss the ground I walk upon.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> I wouldn't mind having a SJW roommate, I'm brown so they'd naturally kiss the ground I walk upon.


I'm SS level white


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I'm SS level white



Let's take over the world together.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> Let's take over the world together.


If me only liking white women doesn't make me racist my other political ideals certainly do
ck


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Spill.


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Lmao angry girls are cute until they're your gf

Then that shit stops being so cute


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> Spill


I think all blonde hair blue-eye'd people who are of healthy weight and aren't subject to heritable diseases (who want to take part in this of course) without any nonwhite ancestry in the past 500 years should all move to Alaska and create an indepenent country in order to maintain white culture. The originates of all the inhabitates of these people must be from western and northern Europe and they all must convert to Catholicism before moving. The natives and others living in Alaska who don't fit this criteria are moved to Northern Canada.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

I know it's unrealistic but I still think it should happen. Even though it probably won't.

Also every male must be above 6'0 and under 6'6 and every female must be above 5'4 and under 5'10


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I think all blonde hair blue-eye'd people who are of healthy weight and aren't subject to heritable diseases (who want to take part in this of course) without any nonwhite ancestry in the past 500 years should all move to Alaska and create an indepenent country in order to maintain white culture. The originates of all the inhabitates of these people must be from western and northern Europe and they all must convert to Catholicism before moving. The natives and others living in Alaska who don't fit this criteria are moved to Northern Canada.





mein fuhrer


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachi and Cog

[YOUTUBE]mdvdTsDh9IU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bringer (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachі said:


> I wouldn't mind having a SJW roommate, I'm brown so they'd naturally kiss the ground I walk upon.



But if you disagree with her views you become an uncle tom/ a ^ (learn some history). 

Also once I got in a facebook argument and the girl told me my opinion doesn't matter because I probably have white privilege for being a light skinned Arab.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

"brain brain brain brain"

nazi zombies ayy


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 19, 2016)

This convo took a dark turn pretty fast. 


...Er, a white turn. I guess.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> But if you disagree with her views you become an uncle tom/ a ^ (learn some history).
> 
> Also once I got in a facebook argument and the girl told me my opinion doesn't matter because I probably have white privilege for being a light skinned Arab.



But she'd give me special consideration because I'm an itty bitty minowity! 

Damn. She's right though, all people below the colour of cream in darkness should have their privileges forcibly revoked.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

Well it's not hitler tier, I don't want anyone else to die.


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm not sure Itachi would approve of that ideology 

To each their own, though. As long as its not hurting anyone.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> I'm not sure Itachi would approve of that ideology


You are correct. Itachi would want me to kill all the ones that don't fit the qualifications.

I failed him


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Me and Cognitios will have a forbidden romance. Me; a brown man, Cog; the leader of the Aryan superiority regime. Cog will be played by Brad Pitt and I'll play myself and have sex with Brad Pitt.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> Me and Cognitios will have a forbidden romance. Me; a brown man, Cog; the leader of the Aryan superiority regime. Cog will be played by Brad Pitt and I'll play myself and have sex with Brad Pitt.


Forgot to mention gay people are also banned.

I've got a long list of banned people for this country.
ck


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Are you homophobic?


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

I should more say homosexuality is banned because it'd be a theocracy based on Catholicism


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

You actually serious or...?


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> You actually serious or...?


Well it's a fantasy land so kind of?

I mean it's my ideal country, so not exactly realistic


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 19, 2016)

So much cancer in this thread right now.

Kill it with fire.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Damn Cog, you're actually retarded.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> Damn Cog, you're actually retarded.


I mean if you are talking about how realistic it is then I guess. But so are people hoping for world peace and ending world hunger. We all have different idealisms that are over the top and not realistic, that doesn't mean they are stupid. It just means we are idealistic.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mentally Handicapped People also banned, unless they were Handicapped in an act of valor


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

No, your retardation stems from your discrimination. World peace is idealistic but it's not a bad thing, is it?


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachi...help us!

Restore the quality of this thread:


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Mentally Handicapped People also banned, unless they were Handicapped in an act of valor



fucking hell


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> No, your retardation stems from your discrimination. World peace is idealistic but it's not a bad thing, is it?


I mean it's a completely voluntary choice to join the nation, there is some discrimination in joining yes, but is the boy scout organization also sexist because girls can't join? I don't care if in this world all minorities have their own part of the world to colonize, I just want the aryan people to have alaska.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I mean it's a completely voluntary choice to join the nation, there is some discrimination in joining yes, but is the boy scout organization also sexist because girls can't join? I don't care if in this world all minorities have their own part of the world to colonize, I just want the aryan people to have alaska.



Boy scouts don't consider girls to be inferior though. I imagine that you consider the people you've barred as 'undesirables'.


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

With women you would date is it all white women? Or just Nordic blooded women. Tall blonde big tits and such


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> Boy scouts don't consider girls to be inferior though. I imagine that you consider the people you've barred as 'undesirables'.


I don't consider any of these people to be inferior though. I just want a way to preserve the aryan culture.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I don't consider any of these people to be inferior though. I just want a way to preserve the aryan culture.



oh cool, sorry for my assumption.

though i still think it's retarded


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> With women you would date is it all white women? Or just Nordic blooded women. Tall blonde big tits and such


Well it's all white women, yes. Nordic Blooded isn't a requirement, not a big fan of gingers, burnettes/blondes/dark hair is fine, blue/green/brown eyes are all fine. Tall kind of a requirement, no one too short because a 1ft + height difference would be awkward.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> oh cool, sorry for my assumption.
> 
> though i still think it's retarded


Why?


----------



## Bringer (Feb 19, 2016)

Would it be discriminatory of me if I ban Itachi fans from my fantasy country?


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> Would it be discriminatory of me if I ban Itachi fans from my fantasy country?


I mean technically yes but that doesn't mean it's morally wrong. It just means you have objectively bad taste


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Bringer: short answer: yes, long answer: yes

@cog, oh yes I recall you saying you were taller. 6'3 if I'm not mistaken. I'm like 5'7-5'8. Guess its the latin blood


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> @cog, oh yes I recall you saying you were taller. 6'3 if I'm not mistaken. I'm like 5'7-5'8. Guess its the latin blood


Yeah, it's just weird with shorter girls who I can rest my arm on their head as we walk together. Much prefer someone who I can at least somewhat look in the eye.


----------



## Intus Legere (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachі said:


> I wouldn't mind having a SJW roommate, I'm brown so they'd naturally kiss the ground I walk upon.



Only if you share their views, actually. Otherwise, you'll be the worst kind of person, the pitiful brown guy who takes side with the opressors.

I've seen that happening, actually. The SJW in person (Jean Wyllys, a Brazilian politician) said more or less what I said when a guy (who happened to be black and fat) disagreed with him. He said that it's a ridiculous how a fat black guy can be a reactionary, and when people complained about him saying fat black guy in a tone of offense, he said he was just saying the truth without any sort of prejudice.



			
				Cognitios said:
			
		

> TBH only ethnicity of woman I find attractive is white
> Does this make me a racist?




The only ethnicities that Bada finds attractive are Asian ones. No one should blame you guys for having a preference. 

Although SJWs -- again, I've seen this happening too -- will say that taste is a social construct, and that you are just replicating the the ideology of the opressors when you find attractive only white girls.


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Yes its bad lately. Society is just devolving into a giant witch hunt. It's using social media and sjw stuff to smoke out the people who have different views and then chastizing them until they force themselves to align or just go away


----------



## Intus Legere (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I'd rather have a roommate be a thief than a SJW any day tbh.



I wouldn't go that far.

But sure as I am breathing that the kind of people that I fear the most are the ones who think of themselves as being on the justice front. They find themselves justified in whatever they do because they're fighting for justice. I understand most of their point of views, and I understand that they mean well, but still, they cause more damage than fix anything.

I live on Latin America, so I kind of know where these views in a larger scale. Hugo Chavez and Maduro were making social justice in this continent -- Maduro, for instance, takes houses from people who have more than one and give them to those who have none, and that sounds beautiful in theory. They destroyed Venezuela's economy to make such a "dream" come true, taking from the rich and giving to the poor. Brazil might be going the same way -- economy here is going to shrink 4% this year because of an irresponsible social government that couldn't stop spending so they have the poor population on its side, refusing to take harsh measures to contain expenses and make the economy grow again.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Intus Legere said:


> Only if you share their views, actually. Otherwise, you'll be the worst kind of person, the pitiful brown guy who takes side with the opressors.
> 
> I've seen that happening, actually. The SJW in person (Jean Wyllys, a Brazilian politician) said more or less what I said, that it's a ridiculous how a fat black guy can be a reactionary, and when people complained about him saying fat black guy in a tone of offense, he said he was just saying the truth without any sort of prejudice.



I was joking lol. It's ironic though, they have lots of pitiful white people that think of themselves as less deserving of shit compared to other ethnicities.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I mean technically yes but that doesn't mean it's morally wrong. It just means you have objectively bad taste



"Objectively"

Yeah cuz Itachi such a great character 



matty1991 said:


> Bringer: short answer: yes, long answer: yes



): 



> @cog, oh yes I recall you saying you were taller. 6'3 if I'm not mistaken. I'm like 5'7-5'8. Guess its the latin blood



I'm the tallest in my family. My dad and older brother is 5'6, and my oldest brother is 5'8. I'm 5'11 and still growing  

My mom says I probably get my height from her side because 2/3 of her brothers are six feet.


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Haha you lucky fuck! I wish I was that tall. I really don't mind  my height , though. Every girl I've dated was below me and majority of girls are below me in general. I'm like at the threshold to average height -_-


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm tallest in my family. Immediate family at least.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Damn Cog, you're actually retarded.



Best posts one-infinity.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

"I'm not saying they're inferior, but ideally they wouldn't exist."


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> "I'm not saying they're inferior, but ideally they wouldn't exist."


I never said that at all, nor even implied it.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

Yes you did.  You may think you didn't, but then I must direct you to best posts one-infinity.


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

How can you ban this woman from your country, Cog.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Yes you did.  You may think you didn't, but then I must direct you to best posts one-infinity.



think he meant having his aryan utopia while peacefully coexisting with the inferiors :ignoramus


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 19, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> "I'm not saying they're inferior, but ideally they wouldn't exist."





Sadness on Wheels said:


> Yes you did.  You may think you didn't, but then I must direct you to best posts one-infinity.


Actually I don't think he did.

He said he wouldn't allow them in his hypothetical country, not that they shouldn't exist.

A group of people _choose_ to form an isolationist community based on similar racial, religious and cultural tastes. What's wrong with that?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

> I don't find angry women attractive at all.



The only time anger is attractive is when someone is being a giant dick and it isn't your place to, or you don't have the position or right to say anything, and someone gets angry and yells at them for you.  Then you love that person.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

There's really no legitimate reason to do that though imo. If I owned a store and put up a sign that said 'no whites or gays' on the door how would that be any different?


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Is this how Itachi learned Suiryudan?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]RvOFdi8hyiQ[/YOUTUBE]



I watched this video again and just am still amazed someone actually made a video for that


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachі said:


> There's really no legitimate reason to do that though imo.


He gave a legitimate reason: preserving his heritage.


Itachі said:


> If I owned a store and put up a sign that said 'no whites or gays' on the door how would that be any different?


I am also ok with that.

edit:

And what if there were no legitimate reason? What's a "legitimate" reason and why does everything need to have one? Doesn't will suffice?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Mr.Blonde said:


> He gave a legitimate reason: preserving his heritage.
> 
> I am also ok with that.



By banning gays and mentally impaired people? 

I'm not, that's discrimination. Unless you have some sort of obscure but legitimate reason, it doesn't fly.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> Yes you did. You may think you didn't, but then I must direct you to best posts one-infinity.


Mr. Blonde covered it.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

Mr.Blonde said:


> Actually I don't think he did.
> 
> He said he wouldn't allow them in his hypothetical country, not that they shouldn't exist.
> 
> A group of people _choose_ to form an isolationist community based on similar racial, religious and cultural tastes. What's wrong with that?



The idea that it's his ideal.  The way the other people would ideally be segregated into their own countries as an afterthought.  The notion that that's done for practicality reasons.  Moving the natives off their land.  That you preserve the vauge notion of "white culture," by having everyone convert to a religion that may not have been a part of their family tradition for generations.  That the best defence was, "it's not hitler tier."


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachі said:


> By banning gays and mentally impaired people?
> 
> I'm not, that's discrimination. Unless you have some sort of obscure but legitimate reason, it doesn't fly.


Yes, it's discrimination. Obviously. So what? Is discrimination wrong?


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> By banning gays and mentally impaired people?


My heritage is Catholic as is my faith, that constitutes as heritage yes? Mentally Impaired people would have issues raising children and contributing to society. I don't see a reason why I should allow them to immigrate into my dream country.


> I'm not, that's discrimination. Unless you have some sort of obscure but legitimate reason, it doesn't fly.


"I don't want people on my privately owned property" isn't enough for you?


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Mr.Blonde said:


> Is discrimination wrong?



Yes


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> The idea that it's his ideal. The way the other people would ideally be segregated into their own countries as an afterthought. The notion that that's done for practicality reasons. Moving the natives off their land. That you preserve the vauge notion of "white culture," by having everyone convert to a religion that may not have been a part of their family tradition for generations. That the best defence was, "it's not hitler tier."


You would think if I really didn't like the groups that don't fit in with my ideal country I would just exterminate them all in my ideal world where I can control anything.
ck


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Mr.Blonde said:


> Yes, it's discrimination. Obviously. So what? Is discrimination wrong?



What the fuck?


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> Yes


Why is it wrong?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

You're quickly going to fall into a trap of broad definitions with blanket answers.  Be careful.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

Honestly facebook is discriminatory. It doesn't allow people without email addresses to sign up.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Mentally Impaired people would have issues raising children and contributing to society.
> 
> "I don't want people on my privately owned property" isn't enough for you?



You wouldn't be able to live in your own fucking dream country.

That's alright, saying 'x is fine but y is not' isn't.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> You're quickly going to fall into a trap of broad definitions with blanket answers.  Be careful.



inb4



> recognition and understanding of the difference between one thing and another.
> "discrimination between right and wrong"
> synonyms:	differentiation, distinction, telling the difference
> "the discrimination between right and wrong"


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

I would break Cog's spine coming out the bathroom with a tire iron to watch him get evicted from his own country.

...if I allowed such violence in my ideal world.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> You wouldn't be able to live in your own fucking dream country.


I'm socially impaired, not mentally
ck


> That's alright, saying 'x is fine but y is not' isn't.


I find it really ironic that you do the 'x is fine but y is not' in that statement.

But if it's their private property they can do what they want (as long as it's not illegal). It's a free country


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 19, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> The idea that it's his ideal.  The way the other people would ideally be segregated into their own countries as an afterthought.  The notion that that's done for practicality reasons. * Moving the natives off their land.*  That you preserve the vauge notion of "white culture," by having everyone convert to a religion that may not have been a part of their family tradition for generations.  That the best defence was, "it's not hitler tier."


That was the only part I didn't agree with.

As to the rest of it, I see nothing wrong. "Aryan" people would, by choice, move to form a community isolated from everyone else. They wouldn't be "made" to convert to Catholicism, they would _choose_ to convert _if_ they wanted to gain entry.

He didn't say every "Aryan" _should_ move there, only that they are free to choose to move there if they meet the criteria and abide by the rules.

I see absolutely wrong with that.

I'm not "Aryan" and I wouldn't be interested in that kind of isolationism even if I were, but I can't fault someone who feels that way on the basis of something as ridiculous as "discrimination". If people want to live a certain way, it's their business. As long as they're not hurting me, live and let live.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> I would break Cog's spine coming out the bathroom with a tire iron to watch him get evicted from his own country.
> 
> ...if I allowed such violence in my ideal world.


Mentally disabled, not physically disabled


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

>disabeled


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Why is it wrong?



It's morally wrong to me. I shouldn't have to expand on that answer, its something we were taught as children.

Now I'm not saying you can't do what you want with private property. If you don't want to serve gay people that'd none of my business. But I would still say its not right.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

Moving the natives off the land part is pretty mean, I think I overestimated the amount of people that would gain entry. I think I can lower it down to a largely inhabited part of Alaska and pay those living there to leave.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachі said:


> What the fuck?


Scintillating thought.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

iyo would you prefer a world where all people through history happened to fit the criteria of your ideal nation?

No killing no violence no misdeeds, it just happened like that.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

i could be a raging psycho that wanted white people off the planet and preach that shit on the streets if i lived in america

would it be legal? yes

is it within my rights to do so? yes

is it right? no

would i be a retard? yes


----------



## Bringer (Feb 19, 2016)

So wait Cog, what if someone in your perfect community was born handicapped?


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Tbh Japan does that shit. Its a country with 98%+ Japanese and very few immigrants. They also have certain places that are only Japanese -_-


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> iyo would you prefer a world where all people through history happened to fit the criteria of your ideal nation?
> 
> No killing no violence no misdeeds, it just happened like that.


Not really, the history of the world is important to me and altering that would also alter my heritage.



> So wait Cog, what if someone in your perfect community was born handicapped?


Then they are taken care of by the family of whom they were born to.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

Japanese isolationism and nationalism is one of the major hangups of their country.


----------



## Saru (Feb 19, 2016)

Cog, why are certain people _banned_ from your country in the first place? Because heritage can be preserved without all of these exclusions you've made.


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Major topics since this thread started: Virginity, Morality of cheating, Racial purity


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Major topics since this thread started: Virginity, Mortality of cheating, Racial purity



all because of me as well 

virginity was top tier topic tho, what a convo


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> Cog, why are certain people banned from your country in the first place? Because heritage can be preserved without all of these exclusions you've made.


Unless my heritage includes excluding certain people.

I am aryan after all




> Major topics since this thread started: Virginity, Mortality of cheating, Racial purity


Wait to see what happens next!


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachі said:


> i could be a raging psycho that wanted white people off the planet and preach that shit on the streets if i lived in america
> 
> would it be legal? yes
> 
> ...



p much

It's not like I'd send an army to go stop the country from forming.

Except I would because they're trying to steal one of my 50 states to make a sovereign nation.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

Also you just moved my countrymen into Canada.  What the hell.


----------



## Saru (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Unless my heritage includes excluding certain people.
> 
> I am aryan after all
> 
> ...


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> Except I would because they're trying to steal one of my 50 states to make a sovereign nation.


Ideally Alaska would be legally bought and gift wrapped by congress/POTUS, not stolen.


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

I really hate autocorrect. That would be banned in my ideal country, not even lying


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> Also you just moved my countrymen into Canada. What the hell.


Northern Canada isn't that bad. If they want to they can go to the states.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachі said:


> i could be a raging psycho that wanted white people off the planet and preach that shit on the streets if i lived in america
> 
> would it be legal? yes
> 
> ...


Is your mind so mildewed that you can't tell your analogy is completely absurd?

He didn't say he wanted to kill or evict all "undesirables" out of Europe the way Hitler did. He said he would form a country in the middle of nowhere that Aryans _could_ join, _if they wanted to_! And live in isolation there.

I'm really shaking my head in disbelief here.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Cog, you know Itachi wouldn't want this. There's still time.. to change.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

I will never date a strong independent black woman because her SJW tendencies will taint the pool of my white heritage.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 19, 2016)

My ideal imaginary nation will declare war on Cog's ideal imaginary nation. Aryan genocide.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Mr.Blonde said:


> Is your mind so mildewed that you can't tell your analogy is completely absurd?
> 
> He didn't say he wanted to kill or evict all "undesirables" out of Europe the way Hitler did. He said he would form a country in the middle of nowhere that Aryans _could_ join, _if they wanted to_! And live in isolation there.
> 
> I'm really shaking my head in disbelief here.



The analogy is about synopticity between laws/rights and ethics


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 19, 2016)

I am unable to see what exactly Cog wants to accomplish by creating his personal utopia. What's the endgame goal?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> My ideal imaginary nation will declare war on Cog's ideal imaginary nation. Aryan genocide.



In your imaginary nation does Tsunade have speed feats?


----------



## Veracity (Feb 19, 2016)

I wonder how many people on this forum actually live in Alaska. Its not too bad tbh


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> My ideal imaginary nation will declare war on Cog's ideal imaginary nation. Aryan genocide.


Why, my nation is a peaceful one that just wants to be left alone?



> Cog, you know Itachi wouldn't want this. There's still time.. to change.


I don't see why Itachi wouldn't want this, it'd prevent fighting from the Uchiha.



> I will never date a strong independent black woman because her SJW tendencies will taint the pool of my white heritage.


I mean a strong black independent woman isn't a SJW just because she's strong, black, and independant. I'm juts not physically attracted to black people.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 19, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> I am unable to see what exactly Cog wants to accomplish by creating his personal utopia. What's the endgame goal?






Sadness on Wheels said:


> In your imaginary nation does Tsunade have speed feats?


She has a couple calcs in mine.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 19, 2016)

Glorious Empire wouldn't have sold Alaska if they knew about Cog's plans, that's for sure.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> I am unable to see what exactly Cog wants to accomplish by creating his personal utopia. What's the endgame goal?


A safehaven from SJWs. I just think white people should have a place to not be witch hunted due to their skin color. It also preserves my heritage so in the next few generations multi-culturalism won't have wiped out my ethnic group.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

blonde do you seriously see nothing wrong with discrimination? like, actual discrimination, racism, sexism, etc.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> A safehaven from SJWs. I just think white people should have a place to not be witch hunted due to their skin color. It also preserves my heritage so in the next few generations multi-culturalism won't have wiped out my ethnic group.



a massive safe space

how ironic


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

How hard is it to avoid tumblr?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 19, 2016)

This thread makes me sad on so many levels.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> A safehaven from SJWs.* I just think white people should have a place to not be witch hunted due to their skin color.* It also preserves my heritage so in the next few generations multi-culturalism won't have wiped out my ethnic group.




Someone get this man a map and a history book


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 19, 2016)

On the other hand, I feel as if Cognitios would be excellent at _Age of Empires_ in real life.


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> How hard is it to avoid tumblr?



Classic


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Is that cog or Trump?


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> A safehaven from SJWs. I just think white people should have a place to not be witch hunted due to their skin color. It also preserves my heritage so in the next few generations multi-culturalism won't have wiped out my ethnic group.


Do you have a scientific background that focuses on genetics and heredity? What about ethnic studies?


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> a massive safe space
> 
> how ironic


Except I'm not enforcing my safe space on anyone else



> Someone get this man a map and a history book


I never said it never happened to anyone else, but there are modern cases where white people have been witch hunted due to their skin color. In a homogenous population that wouldn't happen.



> This thread makes me sad on so many levels.


If you haven't laughed at least to one post you need a new sense of humour


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

i don't even care man, cog is cog


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 19, 2016)

I've laughed at every post.


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Cog is a good man, I know he would slay me and hang me for all to see in his country, and that's cool with me (or would he )


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> On the other hand, I feel as if Cognitios would be excellent at Age of Empires in real life.


I never played AoE tbh



> Is that cog or Trump?


I'm a pretty big supporter of Trump but I have a feeling my political views would cause something like the racial purity thing to happen again.



> Do you have a scientific background that focuses on genetics and heredity? What about ethnic studies?


Not really, nor do I see why I need one.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachі said:


> The analogy is about synopticity between laws/rights and ethics


Easy on the 10 dollar words there, not everyone here is as enlightened as you.

I'm going to make this as simple as I can:

It all boils down to one single thing, freedom of association. *As long as I am not harming anybody*, I am free to associate with whoever I want, for whatever reasons I want. And I am also free to refuse to associate with whoever I want. 

And everyone else is free to do the same, as long as they're not harming me.

That's basically it.

Only a weak, solipsistic, petty-minded tyrant would have a problem with that.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> Cog is a good man, I know he would slay me and hang me for all to see in his country, and that's cool with me


I don't want anyone to die.



> I've laughed at every post.


So it's the sad laughter?  The one I get when I make happy people laugh to fill the void in my heart?


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Not really, nor do I see why I need one.


You'd make a good politician indeed.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

We don't need another politician like that.  Quite the opposite.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 19, 2016)

Atlantic Storm said:


> This thread makes me sad on so many levels.





Atlantic Storm said:


> I've laughed at every post.


Is the reason for this cognitive dissonance the fact that you're Chinese?


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Not sure if there is a politician alive that isn't like that. At least in the US


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

Whoah, let's not bring race into this convo.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I never said it never happened to anyone else, but there are modern cases where white people have been witch hunted due to their skin color. In a homogenous population that wouldn't happen.



 what?
A.) You're stupid as hel if you think you are close to 100% any one "race" (which is based on geographics, spatial placement, and other physical factors). So how are you gonna get a pure race of people? You think that would solve the pride problem? White people on the same islands like Ireland fight over stupid shit. You think everyone is just going to act the same despite coming from different settings and backgrounds just cause they are all white, aryan and catholic?
B.) Even if you are going from a religious/cultural standpoint, that's not going to hold up. How many groups of Christian denominations are there? Is there not an Orthodox and Roman catholic church that causes much disagreement from people of essentially the same religion?

Culture? How about clan wars in the south? Remind me how long it took German provinces to unify into one nation?

People are people no matter how you slice em, and trying to homogeneous everyone to reduce problems is not the skeleton key answer and IMO indicative of prejudice, and preference rather than actual solution to your proposed motivation.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Not sure if there is a politician alive that isn't like that. At least in the US



Try the Tea Party.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> We don't need another politician like that. Quite the opposite.


I think a good politician is one who knows a bit about everything and is really good at leading and listening to experts in the field. Just knowing enough to know what questions to ask the experts and knowing how to tell an expert from a nonexpert is enough in my opinion.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 19, 2016)

Mr.Blonde said:


> Is the reason for this cognitive dissonance the fact that you're Chinese?



It's a forlorn laughter.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

Mr. Blonde is now going to plug his book on nations which wasn't in my local library I don't think.


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Try the Tea Party.



I don't think they're human. They just emit toxins and shit. Like robots poisoning minds


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Mr.Blonde said:


> Easy on the 10 dollar words there, not everyone here is as enlightened as you.
> 
> I'm going to make this as simple as I can:
> 
> ...



yes, but i don't agree that one should discriminate in the first place. you could be a racist, doesn't mean that you're not a fucking retard

solipsistic is a 20 dollar word m8 i'm not even gonna google that


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 19, 2016)

Mfw when Cog's Lord and Savior can't get into his ideal nation


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 19, 2016)

Atlantic Storm said:


> It's a forlorn laughter.


Are you Chinese, or am I misremembering?


----------



## Saru (Feb 19, 2016)

it all makes sense now


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 19, 2016)

Mr.Blonde said:


> Are you Chinese, or am I misremembering?



I'm Chinese, yeah. Why?


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> You're stupid as hel if you think you are close to 100% any one "race" (which is based on geographics, spatial placement, and other physical factors). So how are you gonna get a pure race of people? You think that would solve the pride problem? White people on the same islands like Ireland fight over stupid shit. You think everyone is just going to act the same despite coming from different settings and backgrounds just cause they are all white, aryan and catholic?


You can do DNA testing on this based on haleotypes. There are about 8 billion people in the world (might be 7 I forget how high it is now) there are at least a few thousand that fit the criteria. I'm alright with arguments, but I think it'd certainly not only create a new culture, but preserve the American/European/Canadian/Australian cultures that they come from. (Ideally only American citizens would be allowed in but I think for some genetic diversity there needs to be some other places also).


> B.) Even if you are going from a religious/cultural standpoint, that's not going to hold up. How many groups of Christian denominations are there? Is there not an Orthodox and Roman catholic church that causes much disagreement from people of essentially the same religion?


The Catholic Church lasted a while without spliting. It's a theocracy, commit hersey and get deported.


> Culture? How about clan wars in the south? Remind me how long it took German provinces to unify into one nation?


I'm very proud of both my southern and northern ancestors in the war.


> People are people no matter how you slice em, and trying to homogeneous everyone to reduce problems is not the skeleton key answer and IMO indicative of prejudice, and preference rather than actual solution to your proposed motivation.


You are correct, and those cause new cultures to arise within the small country I have imagined. At least everyone will have really nice pedigrees.


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachі said:


> solipsistic is a 20 dollar word m8 i'm not even gonna google that



I think from context clues we can assume its a positive word


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> Mfw when Cog's Lord and Savior can't get into his ideal nation


You mean Niku or Itachi?

Their knowledge can still be spread and they can visit the country (I'd allow travel for people who don't meet the criteria to immigrate so people can visit with family and friends and such, travel within borders would have to be approved by myself of course.).


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

Basically only you or your ideas matter in the context I think he was using it.  I was skimming.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> The Catholic Church lasted a while without spliting. It's a theocracy, commit hersey and get deported.


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> You mean Niku or Itachi?



Nah man, JHC


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 19, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Basically only you or your ideas matter in the context I think he was using it.  I was skimming.


Next poll - best philosophical idea.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> Next poll - best philosophical idea.



I couldn't even begin...


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Favorite tyrannical government

Favorite genocide

Take your pick


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 19, 2016)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I'm Chinese, yeah. Why?


How do you reconcile your progressive views on this topic with the fact that China is the country with perhaps the longest history of isolationism and discrimination against all lesser "barbarian" cultures.

Perhaps you feel, you're glad even, that at your young age you've already grown beyond the quaint, backwards and irrational notions of your ancestors?


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> Favorite tyrannical government


German



> Favorite genocide


Uchiha


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> You can do DNA testing on this based on haleotypes. There are about 8 billion people in the world (might be 7 I forget how high it is now) there are at least a few thousand that fit the criteria.


No one in the world is 100% any race cog, this is a fact.

Let me get this data please. I'm pretty sure distinct cultures and races are not old enough to have their own dominant and non mixed gene pool unless they are from the original African Tribe of the first humans, in which case they aren't white bud.




> I'm alright with arguments, but I think it'd certainly not only create a new culture, but preserve the American/European/Canadian/Australian cultures that they come from. (Ideally only American citizens would be allowed in but I think for some genetic diversity there needs to be some other places also).


 What? 
Part of those cultures automatically bring in aspects of colored people cultures. 

also like I said you're extremely naive if you believe all of those people of different cultures, nationality, and religions are going to blend together and create a peaceful nation because they are all white, and there is a lack of colroed people namecalling them.




> The Catholic Church lasted a while without spliting. It's a theocracy, commit hersey and get deported.


Lmao the Catholic church is founded Apostolic Succession, and the foundation of a religion of brown people. It itself existed a subsect group that gained traction and then split a couple hundred years later. Just because it split then does not mean there weren't problems before that period  the oposite is directly suggested.

you are committing heresy with your own National Sovereign 

Jesus christ wouldn't be allowed in your kingdom and he's the major figure of your religion. 



> I'm very proud of both my southern and northern ancestors in the war.


Ok? Completely irrelevant to my question. I gave you examples of homogenous americans with the same culture and religion who couldn't along and function peacefully based on something as personal as family line. you think your ideal nation is the same as everyone in your demographic? You think they would all agree with your non changing Law? Sounds like this nation would be like you and 30 other dudes from the internet.

The second example I gave was of a nation of "german people" who existed as city states for hundreds of years despite similar culture, language, and religion.



> You are correct, and those cause new cultures to arise within the small country I have imagined. At least everyone will have really nice pedigrees.


You should just make your own version of the Sims where you can create ideal nations, and send me some dough on the side for the idea.


----------



## Intus Legere (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios, I thought you got better from... hmm, 1 or 2 years back then 

With all due respect, are you really a Christian, or Catholic? Because I can't see how your isolationistic opinions relate to your religion.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm at a loss for words. smh. This Cog kid needs help.


----------



## Intus Legere (Feb 19, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> .
> 
> 
> Because you're an Itachi fan.



See, that's what I've been talking all along. All he needs is Neji and his Byakugan to see the truth. All that Itachi and his Sharingan shows to Cog are illusions!!


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

Dr. White I really don't want to get in the specifics and a theological debate on what constitutes of culture, espeically we got over the "is cog a rascist" moral debate.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 19, 2016)

Wait Cog is a trump supporter


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> Cognitios, I thought you got better from... hmm, 1 or 2 years back then


I did, I think?


> With all due respect, are you really a Christian, or Catholic? Because I can't see how your isolationistic opinions relate to your religion.


Now this might be because I go online, but I am often persecuted for my catholic beliefs when I talk about my faith online. It's easier to raise nice catholic children when everyone else is catholic too.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> Wait Cog is a trump supporter


Make America Great Again


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

@Bringer sorry if I made it seem like I meant weak haha I just meant that he didn't write them well like you said Tsunade is homage so he got one thing right, but I would've liked to see sakura on the level of naruto and sasuke with her own unique style. I like Into too but they never really established a truly "feared" female

Different topic, I have actually never researched it but I've heard the Armenian genocide was severely fucked. As if any genocide would not be severely fucked


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Dr. White I really don't want to get in the specifics and a theological debate on what constitutes of culture, espeically we got over the "is cog a rascist" moral debate.



You wouldn't get anywhere. I studied Catholicism forcibly as an atheist for a grade for 4 years of my life (on an actual philosophical evel I had religion class since kidnergarten). Your proposed nation spits in the face of your religion which in of itself is no where near perfect. 

You also seem to lack any knowledge of Genetics, History, or Populations.

Seems like some pretty subjective, solipsistic stuff you got brewing there cause nothing you are saying is adding up.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Make America Great Again


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

I will say this in defense of cog. Its not like he has been stewing over this idea for years. He hasn't drawn up military contracts and shit. It was a spurred response, and not something that people should take seriously.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> You wouldn't get anywhere. I studied Catholicism forcibly as an atheist for a grade for 4 years of my life. Your proposed nation spits in the face of your religion which in of itself is no where near perfect.


That's pretty subjective. I know some Catholic Priests who see nothing wrong with my ideals. 


> You also seem to lack any knowledge of Genetics, History, or Populations.


I know enough to know which questions to ask.



> Seems like some pretty subjective, solipsistic stuff you got brewing there cause nothing you are saying is adding up.


Well the entire point is that it is subjective
ck


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> I will say this in defense of cog. Its not like he has been stewing over this idea for years. He hasn't drawn up military contracts and shit. It was a spurred response, and not something that people should take seriously.


I mean I've half thought about it for about a yearish? But it's so outlandish that I never put any real thought into it.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 19, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> I will say this in defense of cog. Its not like he has been stewing over this idea for years. He hasn't drawn up military contracts and shit. It was a spurred response, and not something that people should take seriously.



lmao he said this was his mental image of his ideal nation which is obviously grounded in his everyday beliefs, perceptions, and ideals. Not to mention the fact that what you just amounts to "people should be able to believe things without any reason and just blurt them out, and not have those statements taken seriously".

love you matty


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> lmao he said this was his mental image of his ideal nation which is obviously grounded in his everyday beliefs, perceptions, and ideals. Not to mention the fact that what you just amounts to "people should be able to believe things without any reason and just blurt them out, and not have those statements taken seriously".
> 
> love you matty





I get that. But I just mean that maybe we are all looking a bit too deeply into something that bears no meaning anyway.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> lmao he said this was his mental image of his ideal nation which is obviously grounded in his everyday beliefs, perceptions, and ideals. Not to mention the fact that what you just amounts to "people should be able to believe things without any reason and just blurt them out, and not have those statements taken seriously".


DW do you take people seriously when they say that the S5 can defeat Itachi? Is your belief in the strength of Yata Mirror based on your very being and morals?


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I mean I've half thought about it for about a yearish? But it's so outlandish that I never put any real thought into it.



You're not helping your case

Kidding ;D


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

> I've half thought about it for about a yearish?



Why?

ten charros


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> That's pretty subjective. I know some Catholic Priests who see nothing wrong with my ideals.


How does argument from popularity support your point? there are self proclaimed catholics who proclaim a lot of shit that isn't in the basis of their religion.

Show me where Jesus said discrimination, non solidarity, isolation, perceived superiority, and non charity sanctioned in the New Testament.

explain to me how you think it's logical to have skin color as the basis for citizenship, and still align with a a catholic viewpoint?



> I know enough to know which questions to ask.


you clearly don't because you keep just making general blanket statements, unbacked claims, and just blatantly incorrect statements as a majority of your explanations and arguments tbf tbh.




> Well the entire point is that it is subjective


It's subjective but not rational. It's like me saying I want my ideal nation to be based on Hedonism, and installing Laws taken from the Puritan Workshop of 1882. the other points were just counters to your justifications.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Dr. White (Feb 19, 2016)

Oh and since you're catholic and know about Apostolic Succession and all that, that means Jesus speaks to the Pope and he is the supreme Catalyst of Jesus on Earth.

Guess what the Pope said about Trumps Policies about Bordering


----------



## Rocky (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I think all blonde hair blue-eye'd people who are of healthy weight and aren't subject to heritable diseases (who want to take part in this of course) without any nonwhite ancestry in the past 500 years should all move to Alaska and create an indepenent country in order to maintain white culture. The originates of all the inhabitates of these people must be from western and northern Europe and they all must convert to Catholicism before moving. The natives and others living in Alaska who don't fit this criteria are moved to Northern Canada. Gay people are also banned.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

That's Ei, getting the cripples out of Alaska.  Soon he too must go...


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> Why?


I started browing /pol/
ck


*Spoiler*: __ 



Really I got into genealogy and want my kids and grandkids to have a pedigree like mine, I also want my own country.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 19, 2016)

Hirudora


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 19, 2016)

Dr. White and this person  are arguing against an Aryan nation.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 19, 2016)

I hope Cog's future children falls in love with a person of color, and gets married and just has a shitload of mixed babies. I wonder if Cog would disown his children, or would treat his grandchildren right.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 19, 2016)

Ugh he survived. 



Dr. White said:


> Hirudora







Cognitios said:


> Really I got into genealogy and want my kids and grandkids to have a pedigree like mine, I also want my own country.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 19, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Ugh he survived.



We can't let him hit us with the Zetsu Substitution 



Sadness on Wheels said:


> Dr. White and this person  are arguing against an Aryan nation.



I'm the transmigrant of a German Nazi doctor, who has reincarnated into a mulatto to atone for his sins against humanity. There's a movie coming out next summer.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Ugh he survived.



i logged on to say how gay this is

this is very gay


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 19, 2016)

ITachi confirmed Homophobe


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

You guys should have learned last time that only I can defeat myself. Although Niku probably could if he ever tried
ck


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not including itachi, who of course solo's


----------



## Rocky (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachі said:


> i logged on to say how gay this is
> 
> this is very gay



Sticks and stones bounce off my RCM. What do you think words do.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 19, 2016)

Omg Guys Itachi hinden Anime is gonna be god like. Just look how fucking cute this pic is (spoilers)


I can't with Itachi's pose  It looks ninja like but feels like Jazz hands


----------



## Bringer (Feb 19, 2016)

Ugh more Itachi. I want my Sannin gaiden


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

If we are lucky we will see some more akatsuki shit. Young itachi, akatsuki itachi.... This shit is gonna be good


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

think i'm starting to develop RSI 

hands have been hurting for a few months now


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> think i'm starting to develop RSI
> 
> hands have been hurting for a few months now


Have you tried not materbating?
Blindness is another side effect.


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

I would've been blind ten times over


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm actually short-sighted. In terms of eyesight. 

i only wear glasses in class or when i'm wathing tv/playing vidya games tho


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachі said:


> I'm actually short-sighted. In terms of eyesight.
> 
> i only wear glasses in class or when i'm wathing tv/playing vidya games tho



I need to get glasses. I never had them but my eyesights getting worse. Got that Itachi eyesight


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> I need to get glasses. I never had them but my eyesights getting worse. Got that Itachi eyesight



my eyesight is horrible but my optician says that it's alright since my eyesight has remained nearly the same ever since i got glasses. tho i just got a letter the other day saying that i haven't been in two years


----------



## Bringer (Feb 19, 2016)

I just need glasses to read from a distance.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Feb 19, 2016)

Thinking of getting laser eye surgery. I hate wearing glasses.


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

I really don't like the idea of needing to wear glasses or contact


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Same, hate glasses. My dad asked me previously if I wanted laser eye surgery but I said no. Not sure how long the vision lasts.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 19, 2016)

Mr.Blonde said:


> How do you reconcile your progressive views on this topic with the fact that China is the country with perhaps the longest history of isolationism and discrimination against all lesser "barbarian" cultures.
> 
> Perhaps you feel, you're glad even, that at your young age you've already grown beyond the quaint, backwards and irrational notions of your ancestors?



A lot of this post feels like poorly constructed bait, but just to humour you, I'll say that I've lived away from China that my views on their treatment of other cultures aren't really coloured or otherwise affected by my ethnic origins. 

That said, I'm not sure if it's accurate to say that China is the country with the longest history of isolationism, or even discrimination against other cultures. I'm not an expert on the subject, but something about the claim feels... off.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 19, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Wrong people: Nuh-ROO-toh



I have a friend who says it like this, and it drives me up the wall.



Sadness on Wheels said:


> Japanese isolationism and nationalism is one of the major hangups of their country.



My understanding is that it's such a big problem because it's in combination with their low birth rate.  They don't have enough young people to take over all the jobs when the older generations start to retire.  I've heard some people say that their economy could basically collapse in a couple of decades if they don't loosen their immigration requirements.



Sadness on Wheels said:


> Also you just moved my countrymen into Canada.  What the hell.



Plus, sending Sarah Palin to Canada might be construed as an act of war.




Intus Legere said:


> With all due respect, are you really a Christian, or Catholic? Because I can't see how your isolationistic opinions relate to your religion.



In fact, Pope Francis recently said that building walls between different races/ethnicities isn't Christian, and that Christians should instead be trying to build bridges.

Not to mention the parable of the Good Samaritan.


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

motion to ban all variations of Itachi vs Minato


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

watched 1 ep of akame ga kill

premise is p much my fantasy but dunno if the rest will be good

hopefully it won't disappoint


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Idk but that main girl looks hot


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Saru (Feb 19, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Omg Guys Itachi hinden Anime is gonna be god like. Just look how fucking cute this pic is (spoilers)
> 
> 
> I can't with Itachi's pose  It looks ninja like but feels like Jazz hands




dat kunai action



inb4 Itachi takes down some more summons with kunai to the eye


----------



## Bringer (Feb 19, 2016)

Katsuyu still solos


----------



## Saru (Feb 19, 2016)

i would watch a Katsuyu Arc tbh

with Slug Sage Mode Tsunade


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

fights in naruto are already shit, imagine how boring tsunade's fights would be


----------



## Bringer (Feb 19, 2016)

Can't be any worse than the fight in the last quarter of the manga...


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

it can if one punch man is anything to go off of

opm was pretty funny but the fights were so horrendously boring, such an overrated anime


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm going to be so annoying with sasori for the next week. Took on 5 villages, team 7 jiraiya nagato and konan all at once. Had Edo Tensei and Onoki, Mei and Raikage puppets  

Idgaf if its a dream or not he finally got a decent portrayal


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

sasori already had good potrayal tho, made the strongest kazekage into a puppet and soloed a country


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Yes but people hold that he lost to sakura and chiyo against him

If that whole thing was canon I would've really shit my pants


----------



## Saru (Feb 19, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> I'm going to be so annoying with sasori for the next week. Took on 5 villages, team 7 jiraiya nagato and konan all at once. Had Edo Tensei and Onoki, Mei and Raikage puppets
> 
> Idgaf if its a dream or not he finally got a decent portrayal




wait this happened in the anime?

this sounds like a Sasori fan's wet dream


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

all of the villains in this show are sadists and/or rapists


----------



## Ersa (Feb 19, 2016)

I watched that episode, it's not much better then fan-made quality.

If they do this for Itachi Shinden I hope the studio goes out of business.


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Saru said:


> wait this happened in the anime?
> 
> this sounds like a Sasori fan's wet dream



I was watching it after Hussain made a thread. Dude ended up fight team 7 1v3 uses ET and summons like 10,000 puppets. Got gokage puppets and all that shit.

But it wasn't canon 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm gonna milk that shit forever though


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Ersa said:


> I watched that episode, it's not much better then fan-made quality.
> 
> If they do this for Itachi Shinden I hope the studio goes out of business.



That artwork was absolute trash


----------



## Rocky (Feb 19, 2016)

I thought the anime was at the climax of the story. Why is Tsunade having a dream about Sasori with Kage puppets and ET at the climax of the story.


----------



## Saru (Feb 19, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> I was watching it after Hussain made a thread. Dude ended up fight team 7 1v3 uses ET and summons like 10,000 puppets. Got gokage puppets and all that shit.






watching this even if the animation is DB Super tier

*EDIT:* i like how Sasori brought out his 100 fodder puppets _after_ bringing out Onoki, Mei, and Raikage puppets


----------



## Rocky (Feb 19, 2016)

Yo, what the fuck was going on in that studio. This is the worst art and animation combination I have ever seen in Naruto.


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

They put all their budget into making Sasori relevant


*Spoiler*: __ 



didn't work 




@Saru, right? Lmao dude just got 10,000 sealed and lost his best human puppets. Might as well pull out the trump card


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

I suddenly feel like watching it now. 

Halfway through 5th ep of Akame Ga Kill, it's pretty good.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 19, 2016)

Sandaime Kazekage got trolled worse than he did in canon.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 19, 2016)

This is like an awful fanfic.


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

I actually wrote it


----------



## Saru (Feb 19, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Yo, what the fuck was going on in that studio. This is the worst art and animation combination I have ever seen in Naruto.




I was expecting worse.








matty1991 said:


> Lmao dude just got 10,000 sealed and lost his best human puppets. Might as well pull out the trump card




stop


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm gonna like this character.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 19, 2016)

BAKAS!!!!!!! *slams head against the wall violently

BAKA GAIJINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky (Feb 19, 2016)

Literally what the fuck was that.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

I just joined a LDS dating website even though I'm not mormon. Is that bad?


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Nah you can fake that stuff


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

i think long distance is kind of cool, not really much effort you have to put into it

though i guess typing away on a phone all day can get annoying


----------



## Bringer (Feb 19, 2016)

Anyone ever watch this vid before?

[YOUTUBE]98ikpBr9_nQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

Like I'd eventually move to Utah but I really hit it off with this really qt mormon girl and all I want in life is 5-7 kids to call my own. 

Then she ended it really suddenly when I made a funny joke and was like "goodnight" at 7:00pm.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 19, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Anyone ever watch this vid before?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]98ikpBr9_nQ[/YOUTUBE]



Oh my shit. That must have taken months to put together.


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Long distance sucks. No 2 ways about it. Although , since you are in the US and so is she it should be dramatically easier to see each other.

Simply put, as long as you have a plan for the future together its fine. I'm in somewhat of a limbo with my relationship's future and my gf wants to act like it will magically all fall into place...


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

what the actual fuck i am literally 30 seconds in and the animation is so fucking horrible already 





BringerOfChaos said:


> Anyone ever watch this vid before?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]98ikpBr9_nQ[/YOUTUBE]



Lieutenant Dan


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Uchiha Itachi, even in filler he never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 19, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Like I'd eventually move to Utah but I really hit it off with this really qt mormon girl and all I want in life is 5-7 *wives* to call my own.



Ftfy.



Itachі said:


> what the actual fuck i am literally 30 seconds in and the animation is so fucking horrible already



Jiraiya looks like he is giving Naruto a reach-around and Naruto looks like he is uncomfortable but not resisting.



Itachі said:


> Uchiha Itachi, even in filler he never ceases to amaze me.



What episode is this? So I can drop what I'm doing and go watch it now.



Itachі said:


> watched 1 ep of akame ga kill
> 
> premise is p much my fantasy but dunno if the rest will be good
> 
> hopefully it won't disappoint



Run while you still can.



> Halfway through 5th ep of Akame Ga Kill, it's pretty good.



RUN WHILE YOU STILL CAN



Itachі said:


> I'm gonna like this character.



Esdeath is pretty cool.



Itachі said:


> Same, hate glasses. My dad asked me previously if I wanted laser eye surgery but I said no. Not sure how long the vision lasts.



You could always take your brother's eyes.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 19, 2016)

What's all this I'm reading about Sasori with a Kage puppet army, though?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> What episode is this? So I can drop what I'm doing and go watch it now.



The newest one. Itachi was pretty much only in it for twenty seconds, he was like 'you know what you must do' and then disappeared. 



> Run while you still can.
> 
> RUN WHILE YOU STILL CAN



y tho



> You could always take your brother's eyes.



i only have little sisters


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> Ftfy.


5-7 Wives and 25-42 kids?


----------



## Saru (Feb 19, 2016)

@Niku: Ep. 449


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachі said:


> i only have little sisters



Are they all sassy?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

i spoke too soon, never underestimate filler itachi


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

> i only have little sisters


You must take their v.....ery pretty eyes then


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

Didn't Itachi appear in like the final chapters of the manga?
Kishi  was the biggest Itachi fan of us all.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

dat complacent onoki accepting his fate :ignoramus





Cognitios said:


> You must take their v.....ery pretty eyes then



i will murder you


----------



## Jagger (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachі said:


> watched 1 ep of akame ga kill
> 
> premise is p much my fantasy but dunno if the rest will be good
> 
> hopefully it won't disappoint


Drop the series before it starts to disappoint you massively


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

RASENGAN


----------



## Ersa (Feb 19, 2016)

Akame Ga Kill is ass.

Generic Shonen 101.

ck


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

lesbian hipster sasori


----------



## Jagger (Feb 19, 2016)

It's actually the complete inversive of a generic shounen.

Still pretty bad.


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Hiruko confirmed as fodder


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachі said:


> lesbian hipster sasori



2 seconds after that is the worst looking sasori of all eternity


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

next nardo ep actually has really good art in the preview

shame it will never be as good as the one i just watched



Jagger said:


> Drop the series before it starts to disappoint you massively



is it really that bad?


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

Jesus Christ  was this episode's script taken directly from fanfiction.net?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

rather have the script be from there than from the filler writers in all honesty..


----------



## Rocky (Feb 19, 2016)

Isn't it the worse thing you've ever seen?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

it's gonna be more infamous than the looney tunes ep, we have witnessed history today lads


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

"Hey this episode might actually be good, haven't watched an episode in a while might as well prepare myself for the Itachi anime " 

I am now unhyped for Itachi anime. On the bright side we'll sure as hell get OP feats.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 19, 2016)

Most autistic 25 minutes of my life.

I want to un-watch that episode, go back in time, and abort everyone involved in making it.


----------



## Matty (Feb 19, 2016)

Psyched af for that shit. Probably will have some awesome genjutsu


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 19, 2016)

Well on the bright side we now have Itachi anime feat for coming back to life without edo tensei.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 19, 2016)

Itachі said:


> dat complacent onoki accepting his fate :ignoramus



He looks so much like the Travelocity Gnome. 



Itachі said:


> i spoke too soon, never underestimate filler itachi



When that shit happened I was like the Gaijin 4koma.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

Don't tell me that wasn't the greatest Naruto episode you've ever watched. It was so bad... but so good.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 19, 2016)

I still cannot believe that people worked on that episode.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 19, 2016)

Like... Wtf filler why is Tsunade dreaming about reading a book this terrible. WHYYYYYY.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

i want my name to appear on that episode in kanji


----------



## Itachі (Feb 19, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Like... Wtf filler why is Tsunade dreaming about reading a book this terrible. WHYYYYYY.



maybe she can't read properly


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 19, 2016)

That episode made even RWBY look decent.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Bringer (Feb 20, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> That episode made even RWBY look decent.



How rude.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 20, 2016)

The shit quality of the current anime arc gives me reassurance that the Itachi Shinden will be magnificent. They are biding their budget. I can feel it.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm still not over it.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm here if you need to talk.


----------



## Sans (Feb 20, 2016)

Itachі said:


> it can if one punch man is anything to go off of
> 
> opm was pretty funny but the fights were so horrendously boring, such an overrated anime



congratulations

you just stole back the Worst Post Award that matty first stole from you


----------



## Sans (Feb 20, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> Most autistic 25 minutes of my life.
> 
> I want to un-watch that episode, go back in time, and abort everyone involved in making it.



What did I miss?

I got bored 30 seconds in and killed the tab.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 20, 2016)

OPM is overrated though. I've seen claims it's better then HxH and FMA:B. It's nothing more then a humorous take on modern anime with an overpowered main character. 

Guess it satisfies thirteen year olds who love explosions and unbeatable protagonists though.

ck


----------



## Sans (Feb 20, 2016)

We have now reached Worst Post critical mass.

Everyone evacuate the thread.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 20, 2016)

Sorry for not being twelve and claiming OPM is better then actually good anime like HxH.


----------



## Sans (Feb 20, 2016)

Truly it must be a burden to be you.

The only adult in a world of children.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 20, 2016)

I don't think anyone in this conversation rates OPM over HxH.

Even the poll shows that.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 20, 2016)

Never understood the point behind dissing something you think is overrated. Reminds me of anti-Itachi mob.


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey man I have made my decision 

Yorknew>Heavens arena>CA>Greed Island>Hunter Exams>zoldyk family


----------



## Bonly (Feb 20, 2016)

Ersa said:


> I don't think anyone in this conversation rates OPM over HxH.
> 
> Even the poll shows that.



I rank OPM over hiatus x hiatus


----------



## Ersa (Feb 20, 2016)

I don't diss it. I think it's overrated.

And if anything these OPM fanboys act like you're stupid if you don't think it's the best thing ever. Which is exactly how the anti-Itachi mob acts. SSM12 and Munboy are fine examples.

I'm not actually pointing fingers at anyone here though.

ck


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 20, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> Never understood the point behind dissing something you think is overrated. Reminds me of anti-Itachi mob.



Sans seems to have fun with his replies.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 20, 2016)

You got me.

:ignoramus


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 20, 2016)

Nah, I just don't get why people get irritated by other people liking stuff they don't like. 

I rate HxH above OPM(only watched anime). But OPM has the potential to reach and exceed HxH imo. I don't think you can properly compare the two at this point.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 20, 2016)

Over-rated is something people say to tell other people their subjective feelings are objectively superior to other peoples subjective feelings.  Like they're wrong for liking something so much, or there are hard limits on how many people are allowed to like something so much.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 20, 2016)

I think you're free to believe it's the best thing ever. It's your opinion after all. That doesn't mean I won't laugh at it since it's no different from telling me Transformers is a better movie then Shawshank Redemption.

I have zero qualms if you say OPM is your favourite show. I have qualms if you're going try sell me the idea it's better then all-time greats.


----------



## Sans (Feb 20, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Over-rated is something people say to tell other people their subjective feelings are objectively superior to other peoples subjective feelings.  Like they're wrong for liking something so much, or there are hard limits on how many people are allowed to like something so much.



Except for that time my boss said that Star Wars Episode IV is overrated and Episode I is the better film if people took the time to think about it.

That was him becoming one with Wrongness.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 20, 2016)

If you can't tell the difference between OPM and Transformers you're lacking the analytical experience needed to cover the blind spots in your natural taste and perspective.

Now if it were Transformers and Sword Art Online you'd have a working analogy.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 20, 2016)

If you can't tell I was joking with that analogy.

Although quite frankly, the story and characters aren't that far ahead of some garbage like SAO. It's saving grace would be the animation, maybe sound and just actual enjoyment which is probably why the show is liked so much. It is a fun watch.


----------



## Sans (Feb 20, 2016)

I feel like One Punch Man stole Ersa's lunch money or something.

Maybe held hands with his sister.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 20, 2016)

I held hands with your sister.


----------



## Sans (Feb 20, 2016)

You two are perfect for one another.

Not a compliment if you were wondering.


----------



## t0xeus (Feb 20, 2016)

While I was holding her feet.


----------



## Sans (Feb 20, 2016)

She is far too old for you.


----------



## Sans (Feb 20, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I'm a pretty big supporter of Trump but I have a feeling my political views would cause something like the racial purity thing to happen again.



I missed this.

Not sure if I should be disappointed or unsurprised, that you support a shallow, bigoted blowhard.


----------



## Sans (Feb 20, 2016)

HOLY SHIT COGNITIOS.


----------



## Sans (Feb 20, 2016)

Ein volk! Ein reich! Ein Fuhrer!


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

Guys I hit it off with a really cute mormon girl last night and she left really quickly with a goodnight and didn't even laugh at my joke. Then this morning she messages me, like first thing in the morning. I think I'm in love fam


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

> I missed this.
> 
> Not sure if I should be disappointed or unsurprised, that you support a shallow, bigoted blowhard.


I mean you can use those words to describe him but they don't really actually mean anything against him as a candidate. What are his policies you disagree with?

Also what about my country is morally wrong?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2016)

Ersa said:


> OPM is overrated though. I've seen claims it's better then HxH and FMA:B. It's nothing more then a humorous take on modern anime with an overpowered main character.
> 
> *Guess it satisfies thirteen year olds who love explosions and unbeatable protagonists though.*
> 
> ck



That's not even why people like OPM. lol


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

Opm was just disappointing, it was good but the fights...


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2016)

Went out and got drunk yesterday. Lost my wallet, woke up in bed just now not remembering a thing, and realized that my shirt and hoodie are missing meaning I took the bus home without them or lost them on the walk from the Stop. Needless to say my life is in shambles right now.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 20, 2016)

Must be Cog's Aryan minions trying to mess you up.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 20, 2016)

Sans said:


> What did I miss?
> 
> I got bored 30 seconds in and killed the tab.



You missed Sasori with an Edo Tensei puppet user army and three of the five Kage as human puppets getting owned by a watered-down rehash of the shinobi alliance before getting one-shotted by the most autistic Enton-FRS sequence you could possibly never imagine.

Itachi made a couple of brief appearances and naturally stole the episode both times, though.



Bonly said:


> I rank OPM over hiatus x hiatus



Ditto.

But you need to have a sense of humor to enjoy OPM. 


Also, mfw saying OPM has "no good fights": 

Saitama vs. Boros was awesome. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

That's why I don't drink. I do enough stupid shit when I'm sober thank you very much m8


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

@niku

Nah m8 it was flashy but ultimately boring like the rest of them, best thing opm has is the characters


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> Must be Cog's Aryan minions trying to mess you up.





Itachі said:


> That's why I don't drink. I do enough stupid shit when I'm sober thank you very much m8


@ Itachi I don't really like to drink and didn't even have that much pre club. 

I literally fraked out for 30 minutes contemplating how I got on the bus without a shirt, or pass. Don't know how my shirts would be missing.

Then I walked downstairs and just happened to check my washer. My shit was all in there because I yakked on it last night. Wallet safe and Sound ck


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2016)

OPM is a good series. It has good amounts of comedy, amazing action, and pretty cool characters. It basically takes the standard battle shounen, uses all of it's tropes, yet makes extremely niche. Ton of cool archetypal characters (bang, Robot dudes, Telekinesis chick) alongside our aloof MC who is unbeatable. It kinda makes you focus on the secondary characters more knowing they are the ones going to have to actually fight bad guys with effort.

It just lacks any depth so far plotwise, and character development is meager at best. But it's not really one of those types of show, so I can't really kick it for lacking something it's not.

I just hate how there is no hax


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

The question is what did you drink  I'm assuming it was some hard stuff


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

Or someone pulled a Bill Cosby


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

Or you legitimately hung out with Bill Cosby


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> The question is what did you drink  I'm assuming it was some hard stuff


I usually drink Rum and Wishkey only but my friend made me drink vodka with him. So like a couple shots and case of shit beer pre bar. Don't ask me what I got at the bar 


matty1991 said:


> Or someone pulled a Bill Cosby



I legit pondered that for like 15 minutes as I laid on the floor pensively staring at the ceiling for "losing" my wallet".

Oh and my boy Cosby clear on all charges


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

i enjoyed opm for what it is but i disagree that it has amazing fights

i'd rather carefully read all the synopses of boku no pico eps one by one than watch the opm fights again



Dr. White said:


> @ Itachi I don't really like to drink and didn't even have that much pre club.
> 
> I literally fraked out for 30 minutes contemplating how I got on the bus without a shirt, or pass. Don't know how my shirts would be missing.
> 
> Then I walked downstairs and just happened to check my washer. My shit was all in there because I yakked on it last night. Wallet safe and Sound ck



Oh, lol. The most I've done is wake up occasionally with scratches on my chest. Once I did wake up upside down though.


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

Haha well Dr White it sounds like right now you need some food man. Nothing better after a night of drinking than good food. 

I usually don't drink anymore. I used to a lot more often but I started getting hungover easier in my old age. Now I'm just friends with the grinch 

St Patrick's day is around the corner though, so I'm sure that will be a shit show


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2016)

Itachі said:


> i enjoyed opm for what it is but i disagree that it has amazing fights
> 
> i'd rather carefully read all the synopses of boku no pico eps one by one than watch the opm fights again
> 
> ...



Lmao I always wake up with scrathes on my chest. I don't believe in ghost or supernatural shit, but my bed might reality warp into a Banshee and tear me up at night.

OPM fights are amazing cuh. the choreography and animation is just god tier. It just so happens Saitama never really needs to do much. Genos fights are always cool, and the villains usually impress me. It's really on Saitama and tatsumaki that have bland fighting styles because they just lol win.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Haha well Dr White it sounds like right now you need some food man. Nothing better after a night of drinking than good food.
> 
> I usually don't drink anymore. I used to a lot more often but I started getting hungover easier in my old age. Now I'm just friends with the grinch


Yeah drinking is overrated. My friends just love to drink/go out so I'm usually stuck being sober around them when I go out, or just joining the fun.

I was stressing this morning so I pulled out the Grinch, and was like "Oh damn I need some coffee to boot". Went downstairs, got coffee, found my coat/wallet. It was truly a blessing from the great green one.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

hate the idea of drinking tbh, couldn't bear being under the influence of anything



Dr. White said:


> Lmao I always wake up with scrathes on my chest. I don't believe in ghost or supernatural shit, but my bed might reality warp into a Banshee and tear me up at night.
> 
> OPM fights are amazing cuh. the choreography and animation is just god tier. It just so happens Saitama never really needs to do much. Genos fights are always cool, and the villains usually impress me. It's really on Saitama and tatsumaki that have bland fighting styles because they just lol win.



Nah, fights look good but apart from that they're shit imo. Like, sometimes I'm hyped watching a fight thinking that Saitama's going to have a lot of trouble and then he rapes them, I know it's meant to be funny that Saitama one-punches bitches but it's just so shitty when he actually does it. I was hyped for the Boros fight and then Boros just got raped. Shit's so anti-climactic and nothing interesting happens. I wish Genos was the protagonist. Maybe even Mumen Rider...


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2016)

Itachі said:


> hate the idea of drinking tbh, couldn't bear being under the influence of anything
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, fights look good but apart from that they're shit imo. Like, sometimes I'm hyped watching a fight thinking that Saitama's going to have a lot of trouble and then he rapes them, I know it's meant to be funny that Saitama one-punches bitches but it's just so shitty when he actually does it. I was hyped for the Boros fight and then Boros just got raped. Shit's so anti-climactic and nothing interesting happens. I wish Genos was the protagonist. Maybe even Mumen Rider...



Sounds like your sense of humor just doesn't click with the show's. And trust me you don't want Genos as the MC, watching the MC job all the time gets just as boring as watching him stomp everything in his path.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2016)

I just saw this shit


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

Wondering if Onoki puppet wouldn't be the most OP puppet. Unlimited Jinton would be rad. Can he use clones if the puppet can use them in real life?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## t0xeus (Feb 20, 2016)

Rocky, Rocky, why do you like Ay so much? His father is 200 times more cool.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 20, 2016)

t0xeus said:


> Rocky, Rocky, why do you like Ay so much? His father is 200 times more cool.


----------



## t0xeus (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

Does anyone here know anything about mormonism?

I'm very strong in my faith to the Catholic Church but the Mormon Culture is something I already live even though I'm not a latter-day saint.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Does anyone here know anything about mormonism?
> 
> I'm very strong in my faith to the Catholic Church but the Mormon Culture is something I already live even though I'm not a latter-day saint.



Right up your alley bud, take your pick
[YOUTUBE]tu4y7x9LRyY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]3HSlbuli7HM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

Cog idk why but I am astonished at how devoutly religious you are


----------



## Rocky (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm still not over it.


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

How good is rurouni kenshin??


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> How good is rurouni kenshin??



Despite what Bada will have you think, it's a top tier shounen Imo. You should read it though, don't watch the anime. You can also watch the prequel OVA Samurai X: Trust and Betrayal if you want to learn about Kenshin's past before starting the story, but I recommend manga then Samurai X.


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

FMA: B is actually what I decided to watch next. First ep is pretty damn good

But thanks! I'll probably end up reading kenshin


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> FMA: B is actually what I decided to watch next. First ep is pretty damn good
> 
> But thanks! I'll probably end up reading kenshin



yeah I'd watch FMA then read RK on teh side


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

fukn studying m8 i should just be a manual labourer fuk education man


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

What makes you so astounded that I'm religious matty/rocky?


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

Dude honestly , FMA is not a total pile of shit. I don't know why but I just assumed it would be horrible.

Cog, I just assumed incorrectly. Idk why I'm astounded, I just assumed NF was not a very religious place. But I have been wrong many times before , this is no exception


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

Itachі said:


> fukn studying m8 i should just be a manual labourer fuk education man



Become a stripper


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

> Dude honestly , FMA is not a total pile of shit. I don't know why but I just assumed it would be horrible.


FMA:B is one of the best anime like ever, solid 9/10 on the bada scale


> Cog, I just assumed incorrectly. Idk why I'm astounded, I just assumed NF was not a very religious place. But I have been wrong many times before , this is no exception


I used to be really Athiest when I joined the forum, then I turned agnostic like halfway through, became a very devout Catholic a year ago when I had some shit happen and when I had absolutely no one or nothing going for me and was going to end it I had the lord come to me and put light in my heart when there was nothing but darkness. I met a homeless alcoholic catholic priest shortly after who taught me about Catholicism so that was the denomination I stuck to. I became close with my god-father, also a catholic priest (also alcoholic and gay) who I was out of contact for a while and he became a spirtitual tutor for me.

I should probably ask him about mormonism.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

my first love was a stripper


----------



## Rocky (Feb 20, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I used to be really Athiest when I joined the forum, then I turned agnostic like halfway through, became a very devout Catholic a year ago when I had some shit happen and when I had absolutely no one or nothing going for me and was going to end it I had the lord come to me and put light in my heart when there was nothing but darkness. I met a homeless alcoholic catholic priest shortly after who taught me about Catholicism so that was the denomination I stuck to. I became close with my god-father, also a catholic priest (also alcoholic and gay) who I was out of contact for a while and he became a spirtitual tutor for me.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I had some shit happen and when I had absolutely no one or nothing going for me and was going to end it I had the lord come to me and put light in my heart when there was nothing but darkness.



what a fickle traitor you are m8


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2016)

We need to push for this to be an emote.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

I made the zaheer emote

I can make the Puppet Ei emote too


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

added a lil black border to it


----------



## Sans (Feb 20, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I mean you can use those words to describe him but they don't really actually mean anything against him as a candidate. What are his policies you disagree with?
> 
> Also what about my country is morally wrong?



Last time I tried to engage you intellectually was when you were praising Hitler's economic policies.

I cited The Wages of Destruction and Adam Tooze, you cited 4chan.

Is there any point in discussing anything with you? Convince me that you actually have the chops to make it anything less than a farce.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2016)

Itachі said:


> added a lil black border to it



tell staff to mak it an NF emote.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 20, 2016)

You guys acting like Ei got fucked up more than Mei.



Pinocchio's fathers sex doll.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> tell staff to mak it an NF emote.



u do it


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2016)

Itachі said:


> u do it



I don't wanna face copyright issues.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

don't worry, they probably forced autistic children to draw the episode


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

That shit is classic


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2016)

side note you guys have to read one piece. I legit used to question how people could enjoy it.


Then I gave it a read,  I fucking cried over a fodder dog side character.

Edit: @ Matty
yo these companies really don't even care anymore.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

So guys

would you date anyone that used to be in the.. adult video industry?


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2016)

No        .


----------



## Bringer (Feb 20, 2016)

*@Dr. White*

The filler probably had bad animation because they whipping up something good. The War Arc episodes prior to Madara's resurrection were badly animated, but SP more than made than made up with it with the Madara vs Army fight. 

So yeah, I guess the Itachi special thingy is gonna have nice animation.

*@Itachi*

No.


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

Absolutely. Probably not marry, but FWB for a while (as long as they're clean). Would be hard to get over the sheer number of people they've been with to actually marry, plus the girls and guys of that industry are fucked in the head anyway. I'm generally laid back with girl's "numbers" but having on screen gangbangs is, uhhhhh, not wife material for me...


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

So judgemental you guys are 

fuck akame ga kill

thought it was good at first but trust the japanese to turn a show about assassins into some fucking sentimental bullshit


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

> Last time I tried to engage you intellectually was when you were praising Hitler's economic policies.
> 
> I cited The Wages of Destruction and Adam Tooze, you cited 4chan.
> 
> Is there any point in discussing anything with you? Convince me that you actually have the chops to make it anything less than a farce.


I don't remember this at all and I'd probably cringe going back and reading it.

ck


----------



## Sans (Feb 20, 2016)

Itachі said:


> So guys
> 
> would you date anyone that used to be in the.. adult video industry?



I don't date or not date someone based on their occupation.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

> So guys
> 
> would you date anyone that used to be in the.. adult video industry?


Depends on the role. If she was an actress, no.
If she was a cashier at a sex shop probably.


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

Itachі said:


> So judgemental you guys are



 hmm?


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

> I don't date or not date someone based on their occupation.


Is ISIS member an occupation?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> hmm?



exactly what it sounds like


----------



## Rocky (Feb 20, 2016)

Sans said:


> I don't date or not date someone based on their occupation.



So you're saying that we've all tugged it to one of your girls? :ignoramus


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 20, 2016)

Itachі said:


> So guys
> 
> would you date anyone that used to be in the.. adult video industry?



As long as she wasn't working in _front_ of the camera, sure.

Writing, make-up, directing...that would all be okay in my book. 



Itachі said:


> added a lil black border to it



Looks weird with the neck missing. Should at least keep a bit of it around the hair.



BringerOfChaos said:


> You guys acting like Ei got fucked up more than Mei.
> 
> 
> 
> Pinocchio's fathers sex doll.



She looks like a stoned robot.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> As long as she wasn't working in _front_ of the camera, sure.
> 
> Writing, make-up, directing...that would all be okay in my book.



so judgemental 



> Looks weird with the neck missing. Should at least keep a bit of it around the hair.



SO JUDGEMENTAL


----------



## Rocky (Feb 20, 2016)

Looks like littlefoot from Land Before Time.


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> As long as she wasn't working in _front_ of the camera, sure.
> 
> Writing, make-up, directing...that would all be okay in my book.
> 
> ...



What is stoned?



Itachі said:


> exactly what it sounds like



I'm not judgmental because I don't want to marry a girl who has been gangbanged  I just prefer when I'm a date with my wife we don't keep running into dudes that have unloaded on her face 

I dont think high or low numbers mean anything for guys or girls. I dont judge someone differently because of them (would put raikage emoji here)


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 20, 2016)

I pride myself in being judgmental.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 20, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> What is stoned?


----------



## Saru (Feb 20, 2016)

matty1991 said:


>




Makes me worried for Itachi Shinden.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> I'm not judgmental because I don't want to marry a girl who has been gangbanged  I just prefer when I'm a date with my wife we don't keep running into dudes that have unloaded on her face
> 
> I dont think high or low numbers mean anything for guys or girls. I dont judge someone differently because of them (would put raikage emoji here)



I was joking, lol. I wouldn't be too overjoyed at the thought of men still jacking off to my waifu either. I wouldn't hold it against her personally but I just wouldn't be comfortable with it, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 20, 2016)

They already do.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

Rocky said:


> They already do.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 20, 2016)

Saru said:


> Makes me worried for Itachi Shinden.



Actually it's a good sign. Everything we have so far is.

SP is scrimping on the budget right now, which always happens right before they blow their load on some ridiculous-quality animation. Like a star collapsing in on itself before it goes supernova. It's been confirmed that they are bringing in brand new seiyuu to voice kid Itachi and kid Shisui, which indicates they are actually going the extra mile with the Shinden. The preview artwork looks pretty crisp, too.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

Actually, next episode seems to have really good animation.


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

itachi-san gomen nasai!!!!


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 20, 2016)

Itachі said:


> I was joking, lol. I wouldn't be too overjoyed at the thought of men still jacking off to my waifu either.



I actually wouldn't mind that; I hope I do nab a girl that is sexually desirable to other guys--it proves she has high market value and, by extension, that I do as well, because I out-competed every other guy who wants her. 

But the reason I wouldn't date an actress from adult films is...like matty said...the knowledge that she had dozens and dozens of guys bang her and unload on her (or in her)...

Which still may be the case for any decent-looking girl off the street, but at least there can be some doubt and you don't have that complete awareness that she was once a genetic landfill for a significant period of her life.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> itachi-san gomen nasai!!!!


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> I actually wouldn't mind that; I hope I do nab a girl that is sexually desirable to other guys--it proves she has high market value and, by extension, that I do as well, because I out-competed every other guy who wants her.



I don't really care about that shit, like, what does it matter?



> But the reason I wouldn't date an actress from adult films is...like matty said...the knowledge that she had dozens and dozens of guys bang her and unload on her (or in her)...
> 
> Which still may be the case for any decent-looking girl off the street, but at least there can be some doubt and you don't have that complete awareness that she was once a genetic landfill for a significant period of her life.



True.


----------



## Saru (Feb 20, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> Actually it's a good sign. Everything we have so far is.
> 
> SP is scrimping on the budget right now, which always happens right before they blow their load on some ridiculous-quality animation. Like a star collapsing in on itself before it goes supernova. It's been confirmed that they are bringing in brand new seiyuu to voice kid Itachi and kid Shisui, which indicates they are actually going the extra mile with the Shinden. The preview artwork looks pretty crisp, too.




Yeah, the preview artwork looked great. If Shinden is at that quality it'll be great.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

I'll watch Shinden even if it's just stills of Itachi fan art.


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

Nah I agree with Niku, everyone wants somebody that is attractive to others but only wants you. Kind of just a stupid thing but I think it's pretty common for everyone, guy or girl


----------



## Rocky (Feb 20, 2016)

@Saru 

Do you edit the emoticons yourself? I've never seen that cat before. Or the variations of the hurr one you use.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Nah I agree with Niku, everyone wants somebody that is attractive to others but only wants you. Kind of just a stupid thing but I think it's pretty common for everyone, guy or girl



i don't need anymore ego boosters


----------



## Saru (Feb 20, 2016)

*@Rocky:* nah, i'm not that talented.  

i found the hurr variations on another forum by accident.

 is cattired.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

See, I'm essentially a walking used tampon. I'll take all the ego boosts I can get


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

nothing worse than when girls talk to you about their period


----------



## Rocky (Feb 20, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> See, I'm essentially a walking used tampon.



Since the Raikage emote won't make you explain, I'm going to use words to ask you to explain. Explain.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

> See, I'm essentially a walking used tampon. I'll take all the ego boosts I can get


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 20, 2016)

Itachі said:


> nothing worse than when girls talk to you about their period



I don't have a problem with it.

It is what it is. I usually make jokes about it.



Itachі said:


> I don't really care about that shit, like, what does it matter?



Because although beauty is in the eye of the beholder, there ARE certain common metrics which define attractiveness (facial symmetry being probably the most well-known).

It's just another way of saying that I want the girl who's objectively a 10/10 (even guys who would not consider her "their type" still couldn't argue that she wasn't a hard 10; she is unambiguously hot) as opposed to a girl I've rationalized to be a 10/10 "in my eyes" who is really just a 6 or a 7 to everybody else.

Nobody wants to feel like they settled. And perhaps worse, nobody wants to feel like they made somebody else settle for them.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> I don't have a problem with it.
> 
> It is what it is. I usually make jokes about it.



there are worse things, true

one girl snapchatted me a picture of her bloody chest after she accidentally scratched off a mole in her sleep 



> Because although beauty is in the eye of the beholder, there ARE certain common metrics which define attractiveness (facial symmetry being probably the most well-known).
> 
> It's just another way of saying that I want the girl who's objectively a 10/10 (even guys who would not consider her "their type" still couldn't argue that she wasn't a hard 10; she is unambiguously hot) as opposed to a girl I've rationalized to be a 10/10 "in my eyes" who is really just a 6 or a 7 to everybody else.
> 
> Nobody wants to feel like they settled. And perhaps worse, nobody wants to feel like they made somebody else settle for them.



I understand that. For me though, if I find her attractive then that's enough. Even if she's a 10/10 only in my eyes it doesn't really matter. I find that I rate things or scale them too often, I'd like to keep that out of that segment of my life.


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

I was just kidding. el oh el  

But my pictures were a lie.... I'm actually a heavy flow tampon....

@Itachi, why is that the worst?


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 20, 2016)

Itachі said:


> I understand that. For me though, if I find her attractive then that's enough. Even if she's a 10/10 only in my eyes it doesn't really matter. I find that I rate things or scale them too often, I'd like to keep that out of that segment of my life.



You're probably better off.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> You're probably better off.



wot do u mean by that m8


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 20, 2016)

I mean you have less to trouble you because what makes you happy doesn't necessarily involve the standards of anybody else. If anything, yours are more secure.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 20, 2016)

I, on the other hand, am greedy and insecure and I see it as a challenge, so I wanna have the threesome with Jessica Alba and Megan Fox-tier girls. 

Because they're hot, yes, but also to prove that I can.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

I have elements of that in me too but when it comes to a person that I'm serious about all of that shit is thrown out the window. So if you were with someone and suddenly a voice down from heaven was like "Shall I match you with someone better?", would you say yes? I mean better in terms of personality and shit as well, not just looks.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 20, 2016)

What episode are those screen-caps from?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

Latest one.


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

Let's start Here. If you could date one girl for the rest of your lives who would it be?

If you cheat you automatically die. Its like kurapikas heart shit.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Let's start Here. If you could date one girl for the rest of your lives who would it be?
> 
> If you cheat you automatically die. Its like kurapikas heart shit.



So you could change everything? Like, I could change the situation surrounding that girl?


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

> Let's start Here. If you could date one girl for the rest of your lives who would it be?
> 
> If you cheat you automatically die. Its like kurapikas heart shit.


This Mormon girl I've been talking to lately


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

Itachi, im saying pick any girl in the entire world. Can't really change shit in the past. Like if you pick Mikey Cyrus she will still have been miley Cyrus in the past, her personality wont change, but you are guaranteed no matter what situation she will never cheat on you.

I'm just curious to see who everyone would shack up with for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Itachi, im saying pick any girl in the entire world. Can't really change shit in the past. Like if you pick Mikey Cyrus she will still have been miley Cyrus in the past, her personality wont change, but you are guaranteed no matter what situation she will never cheat on you.
> 
> I'm just curious to see who everyone would shack up with for the rest of their lives.



Mikey Cyrus 

I basically meant, if things prevented you from being with someone in the past could you change those things to be with that person? If not then I have no idea who I would pick, lol.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Let's start Here. If you could date one girl for the rest of your lives who would it be?
> 
> If you cheat you automatically die. Its like kurapikas heart shit.



I'd have to hold interviews and what not if I'm gonna spend the rest of my life with said girl. But I had to choose off top right now probably Emma Watson.


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

Well yes of course. I'm saying just sat your dream girl haha. Some people will pick famous people and some will pick childhood loves and shit. Idk who I would pick


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

Is Itachi an option?


----------



## Saru (Feb 20, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Let's start Here. If you could date one girl for the rest of your lives who would it be?
> 
> If you cheat you automatically die. Its like kurapikas heart shit.




so basically who would i marry? 

probably no one yet.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Well yes of course. I'm saying just sat your dream girl haha. Some people will pick famous people and some will pick childhood loves and shit. Idk who I would pick



If I could change a lot of shit then I'd probably pick the all important teenage love. Though I don't know if I'd be satisfied with it even if I changed a lot of things, probably better off just playing safe lol. But yeah, apart from her I can't think of anyone.


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

Slow night on the forums I see


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

Wait so is mormonism a cult? Like the lifestyle changes for me aren't that much. I want a fuckton of kids and I'm already a "prepper". I'm also the most straight edge person you'll ever meet. 

Never consumed:
Alcohol
Coffee
Soda
Tea

And I'm a handholdless, hugless, kissless virgin.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 20, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Nah I agree with Niku, everyone wants somebody that is attractive to others but only wants you. Kind of just a stupid thing but I think it's pretty common for everyone, guy or girl



I only care if I find her attractive and she likes me.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Wait so is mormonism a cult? Like the lifestyle changes for me aren't that much. I want a fuckton of kids and I'm already a "prepper". I'm also the most straight edge person you'll ever meet.
> 
> Never consumed:
> Alcohol
> ...



So you believe in that no sex before marriage thing?


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

Yeah, it's not really too big a deal.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Yeah, it's not really too big a deal.



i think that it's arbritary af


----------



## Saru (Feb 20, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Yeah, it's not really too big a deal.




there's no need to act tough in front of us


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 20, 2016)

Anyone who believes in post-marital sex is a no-go.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

I mean I don't see a reason for it besides reproduction. Granted it's pleasurable but it's pretty easy to go without.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I've got a year with no fap


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Anyone who believes in post-marital sex is a no-go.



Because you find it to be stupid or you couldn't wait?



Cognitios said:


> I mean I don't see a reason for it besides reproduction. Granted it's pleasurable but it's pretty easy to go without.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I dunno why but I'm more comfortable with the idea of fucking girls I don't give a shit about.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm pretty sure there's something medically wrong with you.

But PoW!  What if he just has....

I dismissed that already.  All of that.


----------



## Saru (Feb 20, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a year with no fap




That's not exactly healthy.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

It's healthy for the soul.

I'd rather not get in any specifics but I haven't had any issues going no fap medically. Had a rough mental spot during the 1 month spot but got through alright.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Rocky (Feb 20, 2016)

I've gone a day with no fap before. Pretty difficult, but I pride myself on my strong willpower.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

I think my lowest moment was probably after a month I saw the recently deceased corpse of a 60ish year old homlesswoman and got aroused. I mean it really just looked like she was sleeping but there were markings on the side that said dead. I had gone without seeing a female for about two weeks at the time but with the Lord's help I pulled through.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I think my lowest moment was probably after a month I saw the recently deceased corpse of a 60ish year old homlesswoman and got aroused. I mean it really just looked like she was sleeping but there were markings on the side that said dead. I had gone without seeing a female for about two weeks at the time but with the Lord's help I pulled through.



You cannot be serious man, you cannot be serious.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 20, 2016)

Okay, that's it. Cog is an elaborate troll account. He's been fucking with all of you for years.


----------



## Saru (Feb 20, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I think my lowest moment was probably after a month I saw the recently deceased corpse of a 60ish year old homlesswoman and got aroused. I mean it really just looked like she was sleeping but there were markings on the side that said dead. I had gone without seeing a female for about two weeks at the time but with the Lord's help I pulled through.





This is what I meant by "not exactly healthy."


----------



## Rocky (Feb 20, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I think my lowest moment was probably after a month I saw the recently deceased corpse of a 60ish year old homlesswoman and got aroused.



Does anybody have a superior Raikage emote? I need a superior Raikage emote.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 20, 2016)

Cog is just a troll bruh. you missed last season when he claimed to be rich, and in the works of a soon to be successful idea he could not disclose. I'm sure on some level he's serious, but he just likes to play the character.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 20, 2016)

Cog is a millionaire who lectures at Ivy league schools.  You guys.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

cognitios is either  

a) fucking retarded
b) a troll
c) both


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

To all of those judging me after that incident I became aware of how unhealthy the urges were and it was a somesort of enlightenment. Haven't had any issues since.



> Cog is just a troll bruh. you missed last season when he claimed to be rich, and in the works of a soon to be successful idea he could not disclose. I'm sure on some level he's serious, but he just likes to play the character.


That was a really bad period of my life and I lied on the internet as kind of an escape from my issues. After my intervention with the divine I have since come to learn that to speak false words is to sin and I have put that behind me.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

I am also not a troll, unless it's in Itachi threads, then I leave it up to you to decide.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

some fucked up shit musta happened for you to get aroused over a dead old woman bro


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

> some fucked up shit musta happened for you to get aroused over a dead old woman bro


It wasn't the darkest time in my life, but it was one of them. Luckily I had my homeless catholic priest friend to counsel me in my dark thoughts and to guide me to the correct path.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> It wasn't the darkest time in my life, but it was one of them. Luckily I had my homeless catholic priest friend to counsel me in my dark thoughts and to guide me to the correct path.



The correct path is always suicide. Always.


----------



## Saru (Feb 20, 2016)

Rocky said:
			
		

> Does anybody have a superior Raikage emote? I need a superior Raikage emote.


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

That's insane. 1 year?


----------



## Bringer (Feb 20, 2016)

Religion and crazy shouldn't mix.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

> The correct path is always suicide. Always.


There was a lot of times that I considered it. I won't lie and say I stopped thinking about it once I accepted the lord in my heart. My faith waivered a lot early on but the stronger my faith grew the less I considered that path. I haven't thought about suicide in months now and I think I've beaten depression.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

> That's insane. 1 year?


A bit more, Jan 5 2015


----------



## Rocky (Feb 20, 2016)

Thank you.



Cognitios said:


> I think my lowest moment was probably after a month I saw the recently deceased corpse of a 60ish year old homlesswoman and got aroused.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 20, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Okay, that's it. Cog is an elaborate troll account. He's been fucking with all of you for years.



Elaborate on how he's elaborate.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> There was a lot of times that I considered it. I won't lie and say I stopped thinking about it once I accepted the lord in my heart. My faith waivered a lot early on but the stronger my faith grew the less I considered that path. I haven't thought about suicide in months now and I think I've beaten depression.



At least you're past that now, that's good. I think I've only been mildly-moderately depressed, it wasn't great but it wasn't soul crushing either. Though suicide has never been an option for me.



BringerOfChaos said:


> Religion and crazy shouldn't mix.



You should know, eh Bringer?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 20, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Elaborate on how he's elaborate.



Elaborate elaborately on why you would like him to elaborately elaborate on how he's elaborate.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Elaborate elaborately on why you would like him to elaborately elaborate on how he's elaborate.



SoW didn't ask Bringer to elaborately elaborate, fucking moron.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 20, 2016)

You caught that, and yet you're still late to marriage.


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

Shit got dark. Holy shit man. Dead women and masturbation fit the bill to follow racial purity and cheating.

Only question is where do we go from here


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> You caught that, and yet you're still late to marriage.



what 



matty1991 said:


> Shit got dark. Holy shit man. Dead women and masturbation fit the bill to follow racial purity and cheating.
> 
> Only question is where do we go from here



Abortion. Coat hanger or kick?


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

> Shit got dark. Holy shit man. Dead women and masturbation fit the bill to follow racial purity and cheating.
> 
> Only question is where do we go from here


I thought we established that it wasn't about racial purity.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Elaborate.



Touche.


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

Coat hanger, absolutely.

@Cog, forgot breh. Racial preservation


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

> Abortion. Coat hanger or kick?


Fun story, one of my adopted sisters lost her child when the father pushed her down the stairs while she was pregnant. I think she was 15 or so at the time, never liked talking about it.

Real talk. No abortions
ck


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Fun story, one of my adopted sisters lost her child when the father pushed her down the stairs while she was pregnant. I think she was 15 or so at the time, never liked talking about it.
> 
> Real talk. No abortions
> ck



Damn, what a scumbag...

Coat hanger or kick?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 20, 2016)

Itachі said:


> what



Someone help this man.


----------



## Saru (Feb 20, 2016)

can AS architect a new Convo thread? because this one has reached new lows


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Someone help this man.



yes, i'm 18 so being conventionally 'late to marriage' isn't relevant for me, so i assume that it means something else


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

> Damn, what a scumbag...


Yeah, I think he commited suicide a few years ago.


> Coat hanger or kick?


No Abortions
ck


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Yeah, I think he commited suicide a few years ago.



That's actually great news. Arigato, Kami Sama.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 20, 2016)

So Coggy was lying bout being a baller CEO?

I'll give him a pass on getting turned on by dead old ladies, but lying about your wage on the internet is a cardinal sin.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 20, 2016)

Real talk.  This conversation gave me an abortion.  Which is sad, because I haven't had sex in 3 evers, and my child would have been the second coming.  Perhaps a more pious girl would have had the strength from god to avoid this convo.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

wait i just fucking remembered i saw cog tell hussain that he was involved in the development of one of the nardo games


----------



## Matty (Feb 20, 2016)

nuh-roo-to


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]d8xoTBZrzko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 20, 2016)

I honestly don't recall most of the stuff I said. I had something of a psychotic break shortly after I left the forums and I don't want to look at my post history because I'll probaby cringe and maybe feel a little sick in my stomach.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 20, 2016)

Itachі said:


> You should know, eh Bringer?



Yeah, whenever my older brother gets depressed he starts to get super "religious" and crazy... And then if anyone points out how he's still smoking weed he gets violent. 



Sadness on Wheels said:


> Elaborate on how he's elaborate.





Rocky said:


> Elaborate elaborately on why you would like him to elaborately elaborate on how he's elaborate.





Itachі said:


> SoW didn't ask Bringer to elaborately elaborate, fucking moron.





Rocky said:


> Elaborate.



Bruhs....




Itachі said:


> wait i just fucking remembered i saw cog tell hussain that he was involved in the development of one of the nardo games


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 20, 2016)

You can do all that by looking at your current post history.  Maybe more!


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Yeah, whenever my older brother gets depressed he starts to get super "religious" and crazy... And then if anyone points out how he's still smoking weed he gets violent.



I was joking mate. Your older brother sounds like a cunt, beat him up, leave your scent (urinate) in his room and kick him out. My family are religious, but I'm not. I'll probably convert sometime soon.



Sadness on Wheels said:


> You can do all that by looking at your current post history.  Maybe more!



I was waiting for this.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 21, 2016)

I mostly laugh when I read through this thread. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's like having friends




But I don't really cringe. What is there to cringe about?


----------



## Matty (Feb 21, 2016)

Take his weed and smoke it. Then find god


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 21, 2016)

> Yeah, whenever my older brother gets depressed he starts to get super "religious" and crazy... And then if anyone points out how he's still smoking weed he gets violent.


Not all religious people are like your brother. I've never smoked weed before tbh. I think a lot of us find religion in order to fill a void that we can't fill ourselves. Some people are so broken but faith is able to act as a glue and piece together what is broken through something that can't be explained. Some people use this glue and think it's faith but I don't think it is. I don't know what it is but it's not faith.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 21, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> It's like having friends


----------



## Bringer (Feb 21, 2016)

Itachі said:


> I was joking mate. Your older brother sounds like a cunt, beat him up, leave your scent (urinate) in his room and kick him out. My family are religious, but I'm not. I'll probably convert sometime soon.



All I have on him is height  he'd wreck me in a fight. He's currently out of the house, but it was by choice(so he could return if he wanted). My parents wouldn't kick him out.  My parents and two of my siblings just walk on egg shells around him, while me and two of my other siblings just outright ignore him. He only left the house last month, but me and two of my sisters haven't spoken to him in over a year, literally. 

My family isn't really religious. Also what do you mean you'll convert sometime soon?




matty1991 said:


> Take his weed and smoke it. Then find god




That's haram, bro.




Cognitios said:


> Not all religious people are like your brother. I've never smoked weed before tbh. I think a lot of us find religion in order to fill a void that we can't fill ourselves. Some people are so broken but faith is able to act as a glue and piece together what is broken through something that can't be explained. Some people use this glue and think it's faith but I don't think it is. I don't know what it is but it's not faith.



Oh I know, religion and crazy mixes in different ways. My brother is crazy without being religious, but it gets worse when he's depressed and starts to become more religious. 

All I'm saying is faith can't do what therapy and medication should. Religious people don't seem to take mental health seriously. You wouldn't pray away a stab wound, so you shouldn't try to pray away mental illness.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 21, 2016)

Itachi that was an attempt at self-depreciating humour.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 21, 2016)

> My family are religious, but I'm not. I'll probably convert sometime soon.


What denomination?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 21, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> All I have on him is height  he'd wreck me in a fight. He's currently out of the house, but it was by choice(so he could return if he wanted). My parents wouldn't kick him out.  My parents and two of my siblings just walk on egg shells around him, while me and two of my other siblings just outright ignore him. He only left the house last month, but me and two of my sisters haven't spoken to him in over a year, literally.



What the fuck? My mother has threatened to kick me out like twice and I've done practically nothing. 

Damn, that must be awkward. Does he work/study or anything?



> My family isn't really religious. Also what do you mean you'll convert sometime soon?



Exactly what it sounds like, I was never really into Islam. I'll read the Quran in english by myself and then I'll most likely convert. Might not go down too well with my family but whatever.



Cognitios said:


> What denomination?


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 21, 2016)

Itachi I don't really have too much of a problem with Islam. I would urge you into looking into some other faiths (Catholicism) before you make a final decision to follow Islam.


----------



## Matty (Feb 21, 2016)

Yea, I was never shit really. I got baptized, that's about it.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 21, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Itachi I don't really have too much of a problem with Islam. I would urge you into looking into some other faiths (Catholicism) before you make a final decision to follow Islam.



I was born a Muslim, I'm talking about converting _from_ Islam. No religions have really interested me. I liked aspects of Islam but then I was also disgusted by some aspects, gonna have to look into all this properly later on.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 21, 2016)

I worship Maxwell.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 21, 2016)

> Yea, I was never shit really. I got baptized, that's about it.


I was baptized episcopalean (my mom's faith) and later on baptized catholic last year.


----------



## Matty (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm happy I'm from a "catholic" family. Never went to church, always got to watch football on sundays.

Honestly, it would be more accurate to claim myself as some sort of NFL religion since I have watched football every sunday it's been on for my entire life. It doesn't ask for much from me either 

Never had to go to CCD either or that catholic stuff. Only shitty part is not getting a confirmation party


----------



## Itachі (Feb 21, 2016)

i hold no allegiance to country or creed, only dog


----------



## Matty (Feb 21, 2016)

Sadly I've never had a dog for myself  only fat cats and a cool ass rabbit, some years back. Literally had to be one of the coolest rabbits ever born and bred


----------



## Itachі (Feb 21, 2016)

i've never had a dog but i follow the way of the dog


----------



## Itachі (Feb 21, 2016)

let me hump your leg


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]E_qvy82U4RE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]2XxKJhv7XIU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]U-BU1HEzIO0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3ht-ZyJOV2k[/YOUTUBE]


GG.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 21, 2016)

Edgy, Dr. White.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 21, 2016)

Not really edgy lmao, more so realistic.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 21, 2016)

Anyone who says God doesn't exist is a hippie, marijuana smoking, sheep rapist. This is a fact.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 21, 2016)

Itachі said:


> What the fuck? My mother has threatened to kick me out like twice and I've done practically nothing.



Threats are nothing. My mom threatens to kick out my other brother(never the oldest because again... Waking on egg shells) but wouldn't go through with it(even though she should because he's pretty shitty too). 

If you don't mind me asking, what's your ethnicity? 



> Damn, that must be awkward. Does he work/study or anything?



He worked at an airport as a car rental person until he got off probation, then he quit and bummed around the house for months until moving out a month or two ago because he found a job with a friend... But then him and his friend got in a fight and he moved back in a few weeks ago, but left four days later to go live with our uncle. 




> Exactly what it sounds like, I was never really into Islam. I'll read the Quran in english by myself and then I'll most likely convert. Might not go down too well with my family but whatever.



I'm still confused.


----------



## Saru (Feb 21, 2016)

now, now. i think it's safe to say Dr. White isn't a hippie.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 21, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I think my lowest moment was probably after a month I saw the recently deceased corpse of a 60ish year old homlesswoman and got aroused.



fapfapfapfap


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 21, 2016)

Saru said:


> now, now. i think it's safe to say Dr. White isn't a hippie.



Sheep was asking for it.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 21, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Threats are nothing. My mom threatens to kick out my other brother(never the oldest because again... Waking on egg shells) but wouldn't go through with it(even though she should because he's pretty shitty too).
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what's your ethnicity?



My dad wouldn't let it happen but my mother can be a fucking bitch so who knows. She sometimes literally goes on for five minutes after we've finished arguing and I'm just there laughing like, really? If your parents kicked him out what would he really do though?

My parents are from Bangladesh but I was born in Gr8 Britain.



> He worked at an airport as a car rental person until he got off probation, then he quit and bummed around the house for months until moving out a month or two ago because he found a job with a friend... But then him and his friend got in a fight and he moved back in a few weeks ago, but left four days later to go live with our uncle.



Lol, sounds like quite the character. 



> I'm still confused.



- born muslim

- not really into islam


----------



## Bringer (Feb 21, 2016)

Itachі said:


> My dad wouldn't let it happen but my mother can be a fucking bitch so who knows. She sometimes literally goes on for five minutes after we've finished arguing and I'm just there laughing like, really?



Damn, she sounds like a nightmare. I don't really have that many problems with my parents, they  sort of stopped being terrible when I was 4-5 so I don't remember it much. However my older siblings have horror stories about my parents. 






> If your parents kicked him out what would he really do though?



That's the thing, we don't know. He isn't the type of person where we can comfortably say he won't do nothing. Nothing might happen, but there's also the equal chance of him doing something drastic. 





> My parents are from Bangladesh but I was born in Gr8 Britain.



I'm a Palestinian born in good ol Murica. 

My cousin is engaged to a dude from Bangladesh and our extended family joked on her so hard. Their wedding is in a few months and my aunt called my mom saying she doesn't know what to do when people start joking on her because her daughter will be marrying a dude from Bangladesh  





> Lol, sounds like quite the character.



Yooo I can tell so many stories right now. I also have a recording of him and my mom that I put over a clip of avatar for lolz. 




> - born muslim
> 
> - not really into islam



I'm still confused. Okay let me break down my confusion. 

"My family are religious, but I'm not. I'll probably convert sometime soon."

This makes it sound like you'll be converting to Islam.

"I was born a Muslim, I'm talking about converting from Islam. "

This makes it sound like you'll be converting from Islam to something else


----------



## Itachі (Feb 21, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Damn, she sounds like a nightmare. I don't really have that many problems with my parents, they  sort of stopped being terrible when I was 4-5 so I don't remember it much. However my older siblings have horror stories about my parents.



She's not so bad anymore really, it fluctuates. Now she's not that bad, a lot of the time I put her in her place and she just shuts up or mumbles something quietly. When I was a kid she somtimes used to beat the fuck out of me. I'm cool with my dad though, I think I inherited a lot of my dickishness from him.



> That's the thing, we don't know. He isn't the type of person where we can comfortably say he won't do nothing. Nothing might happen, but there's also the equal chance of him doing something drastic.



What has he done to make you think that he has the potential of doing something fucked up?



> I'm a Palestinian born in good ol Murica.
> 
> My cousin is engaged to a dude from Bangladesh and our extended family joked on her so hard. Their wedding is in a few months and my aunt called my mom saying she doesn't know what to do when people start joking on her because her daughter will be marrying a dude from Bangladesh




Ah, cool. Though UK > America. 

Your family need to be taught a lesson, being uncivilised trash is good for some things you know. 



> Yooo I can tell so many stories right now. I also have a recording of him and my mom that I put over a clip of avatar for lolz.



Must be fucking good if you're fucking using sony vegas l33t editing skills m8 



> I'm still confused. Okay let me break down my confusion.
> 
> "My family are religious, but I'm not. I'll probably convert sometime soon."
> 
> ...



from islam to atheism


----------



## Matty (Feb 21, 2016)

Itachi, you brit bastard, isn't it like 7 am there?

You were gifted that fuckin golden British voice. Cherish it 

England is like top 3 countries I have to visit


----------



## Itachі (Feb 21, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Itachi, you brit bastard, isn't it like 7 am there?
> 
> You were gifted that fuckin golden British voice. Cherish it
> 
> England is like top 3 countries I have to visit



It's 6:25, I've been waking up at 3pm and going to sleep at god knows what time every since the holidays started. 

I would send a vocaroo but you know the time, my voice sounds pretty boring.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 21, 2016)

Itachі said:


> She's not so bad anymore really, it fluctuates. Now she's not that bad, a lot of the time I put her in her place and she just shuts up or mumbles something quietly. When I was a kid she somtimes used to beat the fuck out of me. I'm cool with my dad though, I think I inherited a lot of my dickishness from him.



Honestly I only learned a few years ago that having parents that hit you isn't normal. My parents stopped hitting me when I was 4-5, but my oldest siblings took over and my parents didn't really care. 

I do remember how my mom used to bite my feet so I couldn't run away when she hit me  




> What has he done to make you think that he has the potential of doing something fucked up?



Well besides beating the shit out of my siblings and I from time to time he has punched my mom once, and pushed her with his gun against the oven once(the oven wasn't opened obviously)

Then 1-2 years ago he pulled out his gun and threatened to shoot everyone. My dad ran downstairs(me and my sister has never seen my dad run downstairs so fast) walked up to my brother and started yeling "FUCKING SHOOT! SHOOT US ALL! DO IT!" and I have never seen my dad so angry before. My mom convinced my dad to go upstairs and my brother stopped being a dick for one night. The next day he was all like "You're lucky your wife held me back" when my mom wasn't even holding him back when it happened. 

But yeah, pulling out a loaded gun and threatening to shoot everybody is sort of a step away from actually doing it  that's why my family can't comfortably say what would happen if he did get kicked out. 




> Ah, cool. Though UK > America.



Can't hear you over all of this freedom. 





> Your family need to be taught a lesson, being uncivilised trash is good for some things you know.



Arabs gonna Arab. Dat racism is stronk. 

Arab>>>Other Arabs>>>Whites>>>Everyone else 

I personally don't think my cousin should marry him for other reasons, but hey... It's her life. 




> Must be fucking good if you're fucking using sony vegas l33t editing skills m8



How'd you know I use Sony Vegas.

Hold on I'll see if I can find the video and post it here. 



> from islam to atheism



I don't really think it's called converting if you're going from a religion to atheism.


----------



## Matty (Feb 21, 2016)

Nah any accent is cool to me haha. Even other accents from my own country. Sounds so much better than my regions dialect. 

And I feel you on that man, have you ever been to the states???


----------



## Itachі (Feb 21, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Nah any accent is cool to me haha. Even other accents from my own country. Sounds so much better than my regions dialect.
> 
> And I feel you on that man, have you ever been to the states???



I was talking about my voice, not my accent. Though my accent isn't the stereotypical British tea sipping cunt accent.

Nah, never. I want to go one day though, I like the sun.



BringerOfChaos said:


> Honestly I only learned a few years ago that having parents that hit you isn't normal. My parents stopped hitting me when I was 4-5, but my oldest siblings took over and my parents didn't really care.
> 
> I do remember how my mom used to bite my feet so I couldn't run away when she hit me



I dunno, I wouldn't have minded if I deserved it but a lot of the time it was for stupid shit. My dad's never hit me. My mother actually hit me like two years ago, she was literally just trying to get at me and I was just standing there keeping her away with my arm, lol.

yooo, bro that's fucking disgusting 



> Well besides beating the shit out of my siblings and I from time to time he has punched my mom once, and pushed her with his gun against the oven once(the oven wasn't opened obviously)
> 
> Then 1-2 years ago he pulled out his gun and threatened to shoot everyone. My dad ran downstairs(me and my sister has never seen my dad run downstairs so fast) walked up to my brother and started yeling "FUCKING SHOOT! SHOOT US ALL! DO IT!" and I have never seen my dad so angry before. My mom convinced my dad to go upstairs and my brother stopped being a dick for one night. The next day he was all like "You're lucky your wife held me back" when my mom wasn't even holding him back when it happened.
> 
> But yeah, pulling out a loaded gun and threatening to shoot everybody is sort of a step away from actually doing it  that's why my family can't comfortably say what would happen if he did get kicked out.



What a fucking psychopath, ideally I'd have him dead if I were you. I bet it was for some retarded shit as well. You should just cripple your bro so he can never do anything, then he'll be in a wheelchair at home and you could bully him for the rest of his life. One of my relatives in Bangladesh was a scumbag, my dad paid some guys to beat him up in prison. He's reformed now. :ignoramus



> Can't hear you over all of this freedom.



can't hear you over all of this poppycock



> Arabs gonna Arab. Dat racism is stronk.
> 
> Arab>>>Other Arabs>>>Whites>>>Everyone else
> 
> I personally don't think my cousin should marry him for other reasons, but hey... It's her life.



Other reasons? You're a fucking racist m8, that's why. I remember my mum's brother in Bangladesh talking about how some girl brought back one of her pretty Japanese friends. 



> How'd you know I use Sony Vegas.
> 
> Hold on I'll see if I can find the video and post it here.



only the best for japanese cartoon edits



> I don't really think it's called converting if you're going from a religion to atheism.



well atheism is still a belief so yeah, pretty sure it is.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 21, 2016)

There is no process of conversion. Atheism is a state of belief, you either believe in a specific deity/theism or you don't.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 21, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> There is no process of conversion. Atheism is a state of belief, you either believe in a specific deity/theism or you don't.



conversion is changing tho

i would be changing from a religion to atheism

though true there is no formal conversion


----------



## Bringer (Feb 21, 2016)

Itachі said:


> I dunno, I wouldn't have minded if I deserved it but a lot of the time it was for stupid shit. My dad's never hit me. My mother actually hit me like two years ago, she was literally just trying to get at me and I was just standing there keeping her away with my arm, lol.



From what I remember my parents hit me for stupid reasons. When I was 4 my mom hit me because I accidentally broke her mirror thing(it's really hard to describe) she used when she put on make up. We still have it because I only broke one side of it  



> yooo, bro that's fucking disgusting



None could escape ):




> What a fucking psychopath, ideally I'd have him dead if I were you. I bet it was for some retarded shit as well. You should just cripple your bro so he can never do anything,* then he'll be in a wheelchair at home and you could bully him for the rest of his life*. One of my relatives in Bangladesh was a scumbag, my dad paid some guys to beat him up in prison. He's reformed now. :ignoramus



Yeah, I'm on the "I hope he dies" boat too. I've decided a few years ago that he will not be in my life when I'm older. 

Also lol at the bold I've said the same exact thing before.  

Yooo your dad doesn't play. 




> can't hear you over all of this poppycock



pop?py?cock
ˈp?pēˌk?k/Submit
nouninformal
nonsense.
synonyms:	nonsense, rubbish, claptrap, balderdash, blather, moonshine, *garbage*;

I agree. 




> Other reasons? You're a fucking racist m8, that's why.



Hey now, I actually do have good reasons. My cousins stayed over my house for a week during the summer of 2014. One of those nights my cousin who was engaged try to leave the house to go and walk and cry because she got in a fight with her fiance over the phone. My other cousin told me that was normal and happened regularly. One of my siblings told her to stop being retarded and to get back in the house  

But yeah, he likes to toy with her emotions. During her phone call we'd hear her cry yelling "Swear you hung up. Swear you hung up." and then we could hear him laughing on the other side after a small silence. 

And then he asked to talk to my sisters because I guess he wanted to get to know my cousins extended family more. One of my sisters refused cuz fuck him. The other one talked to him and they had a conversation. My sister said something that struck a nerve(something about "Oh, I hope when you're older you don't force our cousin to move to Bangladesh with you because some people like to get connected to their roots when their older"). He said he wouldn't, blah blah blah. Then an hour later he called my cousin again and told him to put my sister on the phone. He called my sister a bitch, and started telling her "Why would you ask me that? Why would you ask me that?" He then started swearing to god that my sister was in a relationship with someone in china(he doesn't even know my sister wtf) because my cousin once mentioned that my sister lived in China for nearly a year, and apparently you wouldn't live in China unless you're in a relationship. 

Also my oldest brother went stalker mode and found his mug shot on bing 

So yeah, I think I am justified in not liking him. 



> I remember my mum's brother in Bangladesh talking about how some girl brought back one of her pretty Japanese friends.



So wait, why is that funny? Was the friend a dude  



> only the best for japanese cartoon edits



[YOUTUBE]d6q4n1JBN5s[/YOUTUBE]

Behold, MY BROTHER




> well atheism is still a belief so yeah, pretty sure it is.



Pretty sure it's the exact opposite. 

I mean sure, if you believe _not_ believing in god is a belief...


----------



## Matty (Feb 21, 2016)

I wouldn't consider it a conversion. You're just being Itachi and going stray from the village to hang out with the other rogue shinobi


----------



## Itachі (Feb 21, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> From what I remember my parents hit me for stupid reasons. When I was 4 my mom hit me because I accidentally broke her mirror thing(it's really hard to describe) she used when she put on make up. We still have it because I only broke one side of it



I can't really remember much tbh. I do remember a dream I had of my mother trying to kill me though, when I was a kid. She was attacking me with a flame thrower, I tried to reason with her but she wouldn't stop. I thought fuck it, got my own flame thrower and lit her the fuck up. 



> Yeah, I'm on the "I hope he dies" boat too. I've decided a few years ago that he will not be in my life when I'm older.
> 
> Also lol at the bold I've said the same exact thing before.
> 
> Yooo your dad doesn't play.



Why does your brother have a gun though? Does he legally own it?

He kind of does, he's too soft. That dude robbed my grandfather's house, broke the windows, burned another building on the property and framed my relatives for it. Good things cops can be bribed. :ignoramus



> Hey now, I actually do have good reasons. My cousins stayed over my house for a week during the summer of 2014. One of those nights my cousin who was engaged try to leave the house to go and walk and cry because she got in a fight with her fiance over the phone. My other cousin told me that was normal and happened regularly. One of my siblings told her to stop being retarded and to get back in the house
> 
> But yeah, he likes to toy with her emotions. During her phone call we'd hear her cry yelling "Swear you hung up. Swear you hung up." and then we could hear him laughing on the other side after a small silence.
> 
> ...



What the fuck. Sounds like a classy guy. He only wants the best for your sister tbh, he is witness to the inherent superiority of the Chinese. 

you should really ask him about the mugshot 



> So wait, why is that funny? Was the friend a dude



It isn't, I just like the way he says 'Japanese'. 




> [YOUTUBE]d6q4n1JBN5s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Behold, MY BROTHER



yooo, your bro sounds like a fucking 12 year old throwing a tantrum. what did your mum do to anger him like that?



> Pretty sure it's the exact opposite.
> 
> I mean sure, if you believe _not_ believing in god is a belief...



well, conversion is change, no?


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 21, 2016)

conversion implies interrelation between the two subjects. Like you can convert grams into kilograms, but you can't convert grams into meters per second squared. Atheism isn't a religion, and just a state of belief. So once you don't believe in a deity/theism, you have just stopped believing in something, not believing a different religion or substituting it.

Law of non contradiction. You can't believe in something and not believe something at the same time.

But in a general sense I understand you.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 21, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> conversion implies interrelation between the two subjects. Like you can convert grams into kilograms, but you can't convert grams into meters per second squared. Atheism isn't a religion, and just a state of belief. So once you don't believe in a deity/theism, you have just stopped believing in something, not believing a different religion or substituting it.
> 
> Law of non contradiction. You can't believe in something and not believe something at the same time.
> 
> But in a general sense I understand you.



the belief that there isn't a god?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 21, 2016)

I believe what you're saying is true, yet somehow I can't believe it when you say it.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 21, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> I believe what you're saying is true, yet somehow I can't believe it when you say it.



is there something strange about it?


----------



## Bringer (Feb 21, 2016)

Itachі said:


> I can't really remember much tbh. I do remember a dream I had of my mother trying to kill me though, when I was a kid. She was attacking me with a flame thrower, I tried to reason with her but she wouldn't stop. I thought fuck it, got my own flame thrower and lit her the fuck up.



What did your mother do to you as a child to trigger those dreams, damn. Do you have any siblings? 





> Why does your brother have a gun though? Does he legally own it?



Well sort of. He legally owned guns, but then he committed a felony(not as bad as it sounds) so he wasn't allowed to own guns anymore but he kept his anyway(he could've gotten in big trouble if he was caught though). He's now off probation so I'm not sure if him not being allowed to own a gun still stands or not. 





> He kind of does, he's too soft. That dude robbed my grandfather's house, broke the windows, burned another building on the property and framed my relatives for it. Good things cops can be bribed. :ignoramus



Who knew corruption can be a good thing. 




> What the fuck. Sounds like a classy guy. He only wants the best for your sister tbh, he is witness to the inherent superiority of the Chinese.



Oh, well if that was his reason then I guess he's okay.



> you should really ask him about the mugshot



The website with his mugshot says the reason.  The stated reason was intent threat to do violence. 



> It isn't, I just like the way he says 'Japanese'.



How'd we go from how Arabs are racist to how a Bangladesh man says the word Japanese funny. 




> yooo, your bro sounds like a fucking 12 year old throwing a tantrum. what did your mum do to anger him like that?



I don't even remember to be honest, probably something stupid. The smallest things you can make him blow up, hence the walking on egg shells around him. 



> well, conversion is change, no?



I mean if we're arguing semantics than it is a conversion...


----------



## Matty (Feb 21, 2016)

Itachі said:


> the belief that there isn't a god?



You could just fall out of your organized beliefs. Doesn't mean you have to state there is no god.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 21, 2016)

Itachі said:


> the belief that there isn't a god?



That is Anti theism.

It's like the difference between Morality, Immorality, and Amorality.

Atheist (soft atheism) is just lack of belief in a deity or theism.

Anti Theism is the effort or active claim against existence of gods, and what not. 

There is Gnostic Theism, Agnostic Theism, Gnostic Atheism, and Agnostic Atheism. Gnosticism is about claims to knowledge, Theism is about claims of belief.

Gnostic Atheist would claim there is no god and they know this (can make a positive claim for lack of existence).

Agnostic Atheist refuses to believe claims of a theism due to lack of evidence, fufilling the burden of proof, etc, but doesn't know for sure if Gos exist or not. there is just no evidence, and therefore reason to believe in said thing.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 21, 2016)

Russian Patriarch after visiting Antarctica called it "the perfect society". It seems you have a rival, Cog.


----------



## Saru (Feb 21, 2016)

Don't encourage him.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2016)

im converting to no religion


^ 

sounds awk right? that's essentially what you're saying when you say you're converting to atheism, it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't even know what to say to all that shit I just read. 

Rick & Morty is funny, tho. Took a while to get used to it because they seemed pretty tryhard coming out the gate, but they have some intelligent humor.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 21, 2016)

> I don't even know what to say to all that shit I just read.



[YOUTUBE]s5XOerPxqHU[/YOUTUBE]

He hit Kaguya that disturb the bijuu enough for them to escape Kaguya

Oh, just watch it on youtube.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 21, 2016)

That is some of the worst voice acting I've ever heard.

Maybe even worse than Hulu's Rurouni Kenshin dub.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 21, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> I don't even know what to say to all that shit I just read.
> 
> Rick & Morty is funny, tho. Took a while to get used to it because they seemed pretty tryhard coming out the gate, but they have some intelligent humor.



How were they try hard? They had an amazing idea and just jumped right into it. Unless you're talking about Rick's humor but that is just his character has a reality/space travelling scientist.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 21, 2016)

Their promos before the show aired seemed extremely tryhard. Just watch one on YouTube.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 21, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> Their promos before the show aired seemed extremely tryhard. Just watch one on YouTube.



The only promo I ever saw of Rick and Morty was the Simpson beginning which was hilarious and I'm pretty sure any cartoon would jump on that honor.

i just don't think you know how crazy Justin Roiland (lemongrab)/Dan Harmon are.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]DtOJdGf9h1I[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]tIexUliqwWg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]V-pEfJ03Mxk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Matty (Feb 21, 2016)

I've never been a huge R&M fan. A lot of people like that shit though. Bring back Sealab 2021 and Space Ghost Coast to Coast


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 21, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> I've never been a huge R&M fan. A lot of people like that shit though. Bring back Sealab 2021 and Space Ghost Coast to Coast



Tbf once you told me you were a Sasori fan I had just stopped expecting any quality opinions from you 

 <3


----------



## Matty (Feb 21, 2016)

Well that's just rude 

Idk why but it might be like Game of Thrones. Everyone hyping it up and telling me to watch it turned me off. But once I actually watched it I was all about it. Only thing is I think Rick and morty is funny because a couple people showed me episodes, but I wouldn't say it's like must see hilarious tv. That's just me personally, I'm more into its always sunny and south Park and shit. Old simpsons too


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 21, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Well that's just rude



I jest, I jest. Although you know we got that PA-NJ rivalry 



> Idk why but it might be like Game of Thrones. Everyone hyping it up and telling me to watch it turned me off. But once I actually watched it I was all about it. Only thing is I think Rick and morty is funny because a couple people showed me episodes, but I wouldn't say it's like must see hilarious tv. That's just me personally, I'm more into its always sunny and south Park and shit. Old simpsons too


lmao that is mad hipster. Though I know what you mean by not liking hype beast. GOT is GOAT, and I personally like Rick and Morty than all other adult cartoons barring south park/Futurama and it's still up there with them. Just needs to prove itself over time like the formers.


----------



## Matty (Feb 21, 2016)

Hahaha no no don't think that. I just meant that when everyone is like "watch it watch it watch it" it just gets annoying. I knew I'd sit down and watch GoT I just would get annoyed at my mom and cousins telling me to watch.

I usually like things most people like haha, I usually go off of that to decide what I'll watch next and such.

That PA-NJ rivalry going strong though


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 21, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> That PA-NJ rivalry going strong though



Our State Flag


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 21, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> That is some of the worst voice acting I've ever heard.
> 
> Maybe even worse than Hulu's Rurouni Kenshin dub.



Is your head full of rocks, or did it teach you what to say?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 21, 2016)

practically not done any actual studying for my tests on monday, tuesday and wednesday

the cramming begins


----------



## Saru (Feb 21, 2016)

lol, i had to late enroll in one of my classes, so i'm gonna be all about that cramming life for the next few weeks.

i'll probably vanish until Spring Break.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 21, 2016)

I intended to use this week to study but I've only really made notes for like maybe 4/5 hours. There's one subject I haven't done anything at all for, I'm pretty fucked. Though to be honest this is the most extra work I've done all year.


----------



## Matty (Feb 21, 2016)

The witch.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 21, 2016)

I know I tell you to stop posting all the time, and it probably seems like a joke to you.  But you should actually stop posting.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 21, 2016)

I was talking to Itachi but a Sasori fan got in the way.  What I'm saying is we shouldn't be too picky.


----------



## Matty (Feb 21, 2016)

At least I have an interception feat now


----------



## Rocky (Feb 21, 2016)

I just watched the newest Bond movie. It blew.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 21, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Sadly I've never had a dog for myself  only fat cats and a cool ass rabbit, some years back. Literally had to be one of the coolest rabbits ever born and bred



Rabbits are cool.  Some friends of mine have a super-adorable dwarf rabbit.



Rocky said:


> I just watched the newest Bond movie. It blew.



SPECTRE?  Yeah, I've heard it wasn't nearly as good as the past couple.  Certainly not as good as Skyfall.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 21, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> The only promo I ever saw of Rick and Morty was the Simpson beginning which was hilarious and I'm pretty sure any cartoon would jump on that honor.
> 
> i just don't think you know how crazy Justin Roiland (lemongrab)/Dan Harmon are.
> 
> ...



They look like Tim and Eric.



matty1991 said:


> Bring back Sealab 2021 and Space Ghost Coast to Coast



YES.



Sadness on Wheels said:


> Is your head full of rocks, or did it teach you what to say?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 22, 2016)

Slow night I see.


----------



## Matty (Feb 22, 2016)

Absolutely. Buffalo chicken pizza and the Walking Dead. No one's been talking today


----------



## Rocky (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm still going strong on this Storm. Probably too strong tbh.


----------



## Matty (Feb 22, 2016)

It's nice? I still haven't gotten a chance to buy it yet. I'm looking forward to the online mode


----------



## Rocky (Feb 22, 2016)

Yeah man. I'm having fun online. It isn't the most balanced game, but you can still be successful with any character if you pick up the general tricks for fighting against other humans. Mainly jumping. Jumping is your friend.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 22, 2016)

Don't buy Street Fighter 5, folks. Not yet at least. Not much content and crappy netplay. Mechanics look very nice though. But unless you have friends to play with offline it is better to wait.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 22, 2016)

Looks like we'll all be getting Storm.


----------



## Sans (Feb 22, 2016)

This entire page isn't rampant insanity.

I must be in the wrong thread.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 22, 2016)

It's a school night.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 22, 2016)

was 10 minutes late to my exam

10 became 15 when i decided to go for a piss 

at least i finished in time anyway though

and shaving for the first time in a few weeks has made me feel beautiful again


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 22, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Looks like we'll all be getting Storm.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 22, 2016)

After looking that the list of things SFV is lacking, I'd say it's basically missing the entire game.


----------



## Matty (Feb 22, 2016)

What is street fighter?


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 22, 2016)

Sans said:


> This entire page isn't rampant insanity.
> 
> I must be in the wrong thread.



You are rampant insanity. Also, I held hands with your sister.


----------



## Matty (Feb 22, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


>


----------



## Itachі (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2016)

Itachі said:


>



lmao Itachi's like
"I'm sure it will fit better on Sasuke."


----------



## Itachі (Feb 22, 2016)

i hope itachi didn't have a gf and obito made that shit up


----------



## Bonly (Feb 22, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> Don't buy Street Fighter 5, folks. Not yet at least. Not much content and crappy netplay. Mechanics look very nice though. But unless you have friends to play with offline it is better to wait.





Sadness on Wheels said:


> After looking that the list of things SFV is lacking, I'd say it's basically missing the entire game.



You know what game you guys should play? Mortal Kombat


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2016)

Itachі said:


> i hope itachi didn't have a gf and obito made that shit up



Kishi confirmed it in a seprate interview doe. Itachi was just following in the words of Spiderman


----------



## Itachі (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Kishi confirmed it in a seprate interview doe. Itachi was just following in the words of Spiderman



but i imagine that she wouldn't have supported the coup


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 22, 2016)

The correct solution was for Itachi to tell Hiruzen that Danzo was committing treason.

Or for Itachi to kill Danzo, as that would ensure that Danzo doesn't kill Sasuke.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 22, 2016)

How is Itachi going to kill Danzo without anyone knowing? Danzo is a hokage level ninja and he has a bunch of super well trained jounin level fighters roaming around him, I doubt he goes anywhere in his village without some back up somewhere.

That's not to mention the political ramifications of killing Danzo. There are other people with power in the ivllage other than Hiruzen, they would have saw the Uchiha killing Danzo as a power play, and the hostility would have raised  even more.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Not negotiating with Danzo, negotiating with Hiruzen.


Dude telling him no there could have led to him fighting root right then and there. Danzo has way more pul along with the other council members than Itachi trying to persuade Hiruzen, who as I told you already was reluctantly ready to take out the Uchiha clan.




> He wouldn't even have to claim responsibility for it. Even if he did, Itachi was a spy for them so they would have trusted him. I doubt that even the elders would blame him for killing Danzo since they wouldn't think that it's because of any supposed malice or treachery.


Not at all. there was a clear Uchiha bias around. Killing Danzo with his network of spies and no one finding out is simplistic and laughable a notion. If Itachi has anyone know he was going to meet him there, or Danzo had anyone know he was meeting Itachi, he is going to be the first suspect. 



> Regardless, the elders don't seem to command any power. Danzo had power, the elders only seem to be advisors. A hit on Itachi couldn't be sanctioned without Hiruzen's nod.


Not at all. Danzo was going to kill Shisui and I'm 100% positive Hiruzen did not okay that.

The elders blatantly have power lmao. Go back and read the chapters they are in. Together with Hiruzen and Danzo they comprise the power second to the Daimyo. 




> How is that relevant? Pretty sure that Minato said if he lived he could have stopped the Coup, there was nothing for Minato to do in that time period. Uchiha fuckery started from Minato's death.


No it didn't dude. The uchiha had been going on forever, since Tobirama put them in their own district...It wasn't as heated at that point but still blatantly a problem.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't get why simply pushing Itachi or Shisui as Hokage wasn't an option. Danzo would obviously get butthurt but it's not up to him.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 22, 2016)

Violent by Design said:


> How is Itachi going to kill Danzo without anyone knowing? Danzo is a hokage level ninja and he has a bunch of super well trained jounin level fighters roaming around him, I doubt he goes anywhere in his village without some back up somewhere.
> 
> That's not to mention the political ramifications of killing Danzo. There are other people with power in the ivllage other than Hiruzen, they would have saw the Uchiha killing Danzo as a power play, and the hostility would have raised  even more.



Since when does Danzo go everywhere with ANBU? Itachi met up in secret with Danzo before and he also was the only one present in front of the council, nobody else was clued in on Itachi's status as a spy so Itachi's gonna have opportunities. 

With Danzo gone, Hiruzen definitely has the most power. Elders can be overruled, as seen when Tsunade shat on them.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Dude telling him no there could have led to him fighting root right then and there. Danzo has way more pul along with the other council members than Itachi trying to persuade Hiruzen, who as I told you already was reluctantly ready to take out the Uchiha clan.



Danzo has more pull with the elders but Itachi's going to have more pull with Hiruzen.



> Not at all. there was a clear Uchiha bias around. Killing Danzo with his network of spies and no one finding out is simplistic and laughable a notion. If Itachi has anyone know he was going to meet him there, or Danzo had anyone know he was meeting Itachi, he is going to be the first suspect.



As I said to VBD, Itachi was a spy and he would have met Danzo in secret. Suna's Kazekage was killed and Suna had no idea, it's not impossible as you're suggesting. And as I said before, Itachi was trusted.



> Not at all. Danzo was going to kill Shisui and I'm 100% positive Hiruzen did not okay that.
> 
> The elders blatantly have power lmao. Go back and read the chapters they are in. Together with Hiruzen and Danzo they comprise the power second to the Daimyo.



That's Danzo though, not Homura and Kohura. What power do they have besides political influence? They can be overruled, as shown when Tsunade did in Part 2.



> No it didn't dude. The uchiha had been going on forever, since Tobirama put them in their own district...It wasn't as heated at that point but still blatantly a problem.



Panels for Konoha realising that it was a problem or taking action?


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> I don't get why simply pushing Itachi or Shisui as Hokage wasn't an option. Danzo would obviously get butthurt but it's not up to him.



Itachi was 13. Shisui was up and coming, young but made a name for himself vs Kirigakure. I don't think they had matured enough by that point, as remember they were even uneasy giving Kakashi the role at such a young age.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Danzo has more pull with the elders but Itachi's going to have more pull with Hiruzen.


No he isn't. Whatsoever, at all. Itachi was still a subordinate. There was a reason hiruzen had him spy in the first place. Hiruzen, while begrugedly, was still down to kill the Uchiha clan because he knew they were an actual threat. He didn't always 100% agree with Danzo but he respected that Danzo did the dirty things a village needs to do to survive and prosper while Hiruzen was the gleaming face of the accomplishments. Hence Root's name and Danzo's Yin/Yang comparison on his deathbed.




> As I said to VBD, Itachi was a spy and he would have met Danzo in secret. Suna's Kazekage was killed and Suna had no idea, it's not impossible as you're suggesting. And as I said before, Itachi was trusted.


Suna's Kage was lured out of the village. The second time blatantly attacked and captured.

Suna Hokage was not apart of a super secret spy agency.

You don't think Danzo (as paranoid as he was placing seals, and killing to keep info quiet) told anyone he was meeting with Itachi, the dude who he was about the threaten kill his family? that's nonsense.  
This scene directly mimicks Itachi's meeting with Danzo alone, and look what happens to him 
[YOUTUBE]EiXJzPPDgxI[/YOUTUBE]

Why didn't Shisui just tell Sandaime 




> That's Danzo though, not Homura and Kohura. What power do they have besides political influence? They can be overruled, as shown when Tsunade did in Part 2.


Tsunade is not Hiruzen. Hiruzen was way more morally grey than Tsunade and grew up with them. They had more power than when Tsunade was hokage. That's kinda her thing to be brash.

Hiruzen cannot just sweep Danzo being killed by Itachi under the rug 





> Panels for Konoha realising that it was a problem or taking action?


Uhm, Hiruzen and Minato recognizing they could have done more? The blatant telling of this from the author, that started with Tobirama's discrimination. you think the Uchiha just up and all of a sudden started getting mistreated, and then decided to coup? It obviously was building up over generations.

Did you miss Orochimaru's analysis as devil's advocate during the Hokage debate?


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Itachi was 13. Shisui was up and coming, young but made a name for himself vs Kirigakure. I don't think they had matured enough by that point, as remember they were even uneasy giving Kakashi the role at such a young age.


We have Yagura and Gaara. Itachi was confirmed to have Hokage-like mindset at 8. Shisui already had solid reputation(Kiri and Kumo knew about him). And it's not like they needed to make Itachi/Shisui Hokage right away. Make an official announcement that he'd be next after a few years or so. Make him an adviser/aide(like Shikamaru/Darui) in the meantime.


----------



## Matty (Feb 22, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> I don't get why simply pushing Itachi or Shisui as Hokage wasn't an option. Danzo would obviously get butthurt but it's not up to him.



Was just thinking that. He's more than capable and Hiruzen obviously respected him. Then the Uchiha could stfu, Naruto would've probably been close with Itachi as well. Hokage Itachi would've been the goat


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> He didn't always 100% agree with Danzo but he respected that Danzo did the dirty things a village needs to do to survive and prosper while Hiruzen was the gleaming face of the accomplishments. Hence Root's name and Danzo's Yin/Yang comparison on his deathbed.


This is also one of the dumbest parts of the whole mess and Hiruzen in particular.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> We have Yagura and Gaara. Itachi was confirmed to have Hokage-like mindset at 8. Shisui already had solid reputation(Kiri and Kumo knew about him). And it's not like they needed to make Itachi/Shisui Hokage right away. Make an official announcement that he'd be next after a few years or so. Make him an adviser/aide(like Shikamaru/Darui) in the meantime.


I think that there wasn't really a need. Konoha was in a relative peacetime after the Kyuubi attack. It had Sandaime as the already wise and loved Kage, Jiraiya roaming around as well as Tsunade. Kakashi, Hiashi and Shikaku as three others who could have been placed in charge. Plus Uchiha were kinda mistrusted, so them rising ranks wasn't exactly PR ready.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 22, 2016)

"We've lost Fuinjutsu-master Minato with his Fuinjutsu-master and expert-Jin wife Kushina. Kyubi is now inside some scrub without any training. Uzumaki Village is destroyed. Guess who can help us with this issue? Hokage Uchiha!" 

Brb, sending my PR resume to Konoha.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 22, 2016)

Wait, scratch that. I forgot about the best Hokage.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> "We've lost Fuinjutsu-master Minato with his Fuinjutsu-master and expert-Jin wife Kushina. Kyubi is now inside some scrub without any training. Uzumaki Village is destroyed. Guess who can help us with this issue? Hokage Uchiha!"
> 
> Brb, sending my PR resume to Konoha.



Making Itachi/Shisui Hokage > all those candidates I listed is something of a spectacular event in of itself. Doing so when higher ups, and portions of the village distrust said clan, is even harder. They didn't really need anything about the Kyuubi to be done, Minato took care of that.

It's like suggesting if the moral people in the south in the 1950's America wanted to end Systematic Discrimination they should have elected capable black officials to run their towns


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Making Itachi/Shisui Hokage > all those candidates I listed is something of a spectacular event in of itself. Doing so when higher ups, and portions of the village distrust said clan, is even harder. They didn't really need anything about the Kyuubi to be done, Minato took care of that.


 It is doable. But it looked like Hiruzen simply lacked the will to push his decisions. 



Dr. White said:


> It's like suggesting if the moral people in the south in the 1950's America wanted to end Systematic Discrimination they should have elected capable black officials to run their towns


I kinda doubt Uchiha's situation is comparable to that. Not even close imo.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 22, 2016)

For some reason this reminded me of you, AP.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Itachі (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> No he isn't. Whatsoever, at all. Itachi was still a subordinate. There was a reason hiruzen had him spy in the first place. Hiruzen, while begrugedly, was still down to kill the Uchiha clan because he knew they were an actual threat. He didn't always 100% agree with Danzo but he respected that Danzo did the dirty things a village needs to do to survive and prosper while Hiruzen was the gleaming face of the accomplishments. Hence Root's name and Danzo's Yin/Yang comparison on his deathbed.



Sorry but Danzo is a complete cunt and even Hiruzen knows this. Hiruzen wouldn't have disbanded ROOT if he saw what Danzo did as completely okay. Even Hiruzen has limits, I agree with you in general but look at Hiruzen's reaction to Sasuke killing Danzo, lol. He didn't give a shit or chastisise him. Obviously it's a different situation but Itachi would have garnered more sympathy than Sasuke for killing Danzo.



> Suna's Kage was lured out of the village. The second time blatantly attacked and captured.
> 
> Suna Hokage was not apart of a super secret spy agency.
> 
> ...



So you're telling me that Suna's Kazekage had less security than Danzo? Danzo obviously had guards but nothing implies that he had random Ninja waiting at every turn for him. Itachi's a Shinobi, he could find an opening and assassinate Danzo. Even if there were ROOT members with him, chances are that he could fodderise them all.

Yeah, filler doesn't count buddy.



> Tsunade is not Hiruzen. Hiruzen was way more morally grey than Tsunade and grew up with them. They had more power than when Tsunade was hokage. That's kinda her thing to be brash.
> 
> Hiruzen cannot just sweep Danzo being killed by Itachi under the rug



Hiruzen's not going to let Itachi die for such a reason though. He let Neji's dad go to prevent a war, Hiruzen himself can suppress the elders. Hiruzen clearly has the power to do so, don't forget that Itachi was actually valuable as a spy and asset to Konoha. Since when did the elders have more power beforehand? And since when was fucking Hiruzen morally grey or even 'greyer' than Tsunade? Dude couldn't bring himself to kill Orochimaru.  He was one of the least morally grey Hokage along with Hashirama.





> Uhm, Hiruzen and Minato recognizing they could have done more? The blatant telling of this from the author, that started with Tobirama's discrimination. you think the Uchiha just up and all of a sudden started getting mistreated, and then decided to coup? It obviously was building up over generations.
> 
> Did you miss Orochimaru's analysis as devil's advocate during the Hokage debate?



Minato outright mentioned that he could have handled the _Uchiha's Coup attempt if he had lived_, not that he could have done more beforehand. He didn't refer to the past, he specifically referred to the Uchiha's Coup and the Uchiha post-Kyubi incident.





If there is anything that points to Minato dealing with Uchiha pre-Kyubi incident then point to it, stop just randomly asserting things as if they're facts and pretending like anyone who doesn't agree with you is a moron. Obviously there was some dissatisfaction but the blame for the Kyubi attack was the turning point for the Uchiha.


----------



## Matty (Feb 22, 2016)

Hiruzen Minato and hashi are easily the most compassionate kages. Tsunade more so reminds me of Tobirama but still she's not as cold as him. She's like the "in between" of the first two kage


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 22, 2016)

Kakashi da best.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 22, 2016)

That reminded me to order Kakashi's Novel.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 22, 2016)

If only Ino had been interested in being Hokage instead of Empress.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 22, 2016)

This reminds me of me.  Also of NaruIno.  But NaruIno doesn't remind me of me.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 22, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 








This reminds me of Starwanderer.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 22, 2016)

It's still doing it.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Sorry but Danzo is a complete cunt and even Hiruzen knows this. Hiruzen wouldn't have disbanded ROOT if he saw what Danzo did as completely okay.


He may be a cunt, be effectively kept the village safe and did all the dirty assasination/intelligence gathering for the village. He obviously didn't disband Root after hearing his deal with Itachi, so idk why you think he would.

You keep judging this from a meta standpoint as a citizen of the modern world and our morals. This is a ninja nation where 12 year olds are soldiers and killing other ninja isn't really deemed as immoral.



> Even Hiruzen has limits, I agree with you in general but look at Hiruzen's reaction to Sasuke killing Danzo, lol. He didn't give a shit or chastisise him. Obviously it's a different situation but Itachi would have garnered more sympathy than Sasuke for killing Danzo.


He didn't care because he was dead, and there were more pressing matters. That does nothing to prove the notion that still reigning Kage hiruzen would be able to sweep Danzo's death under the rug, or that he would agree to  . Itachi would be killing him for something Hiruzen was eventually okay with, and found about and didn't do anything to Hiruzen.




> So you're telling me that Suna's Kazekage had less security than Danzo?


We have no idea about the circumstances. We don't know the personality of the Kage, etc.

Danzo is a paranoid and cautious individual with an army of spies and ANBU, I think it's ludicrous he shows up to a meeting to threaten Itachi and none of his whole division knowsn he went or is with him acting as guards.



> Danzo obviously had guards but nothing implies that he had random Ninja waiting at every turn for him. Itachi's a Shinobi, he could find an opening and assassinate Danzo. Even if there were ROOT members with him, chances are that he could fodderise them all.


It doesn't matter if he could kill him, the problem is the real world ramifications you keep refusing to take into consideration. You are basically looking at it and saying morals should reign supreme, but that not the case with all the socio-poilitical problems here let alone the pragmatic difficulty it would be to take Danzo out with no backlash.



> Yeah, filler doesn't count buddy.


It doesn't have to. I was illustrating a point that he could easily have men in waiting. Danzo attacked Shisui when he tried to negotiate and do something that 100% would have stopped the Coup.

Danzo still tried to kill Shisui.

Shisui felt he couldn't even tell Hiruzen and instead chose to trust only Itachi with his eye.



> Hiruzen's not going to let Itachi die for such a reason though.


Prove it. He let all of the Uchiha bar Sasuke die, and then was lit with blaming Itachi and making him bear that weight.



> He let Neji's dad go to prevent a war,


Yeah let me show you how badly this hurts you're argument.

Hyuuga is a noble Konoha family. Kumo tried to steal his eyes and kill him. so so far we have one village trying to steal assests and murder a noble from another village just cause. Hiruzen, despite his morals and due to political pressure, was forced to give them another Hyuuga's death in exhancge for his people fighting back to the attack.

So in this instance Hiruzen is going to be okay with an Uchiha killing Danzo, a high ranking official of the Leaf, because he is moral and compassionate towards Itachi? despite the fact that the village higher ups and citizens would flip? Despite the fact that the Uchiha problem would still be there along with threat of civil war? and Hiruzen would have no way of knowing if Itachi killing Danzo was a sign of him siding with Uchiha.

You're not looking at this froma  realistic standpoint.



> Hiruzen himself can suppress the elders. Hiruzen clearly has the power to do so, don't forget that Itachi was actually valuable as a spy and asset to Konoha.


Not when he lets Itachi kill Danzo, and all the aformentioned factors above.

Not when Danzo himself is in a position of power above Itachi, and also an "asset" to Konoha arguably greater given his position and power and willingness to do what hirzuen wouldn't.



> Since when did the elders have more power beforehand? And since when was fucking Hiruzen morally grey or even 'greyer' than Tsunade? Dude couldn't bring himself to kill Orochimaru.  He was one of the least morally grey Hokage along with Hashirama.


He couldn't kill Oro because of a personal bond, not because it wasn't the right thing to do.

He is morally grey because he was down with Uchiha genocide, and didn't have the balls to stop evil around him whether due to closeness with Danzo, or the pragmatic benefits.

Hindsight is 20/20. He wasn't very compassionate or unduly caring when the Uchiha were alive, and Itachi wasn't hailed as psycho killer.




> Minato outright mentioned that he could have handled the _Uchiha's Coup attempt if he had lived_, not that he could have done more beforehand. He didn't refer to the past, he specifically referred to the Uchiha's Coup and the Uchiha post-Kyubi incident.


If Minato would have lived to see the climax, he would have tried a different way than violence.

That does not erase the generations of discrimination that cited said coup, part of which took place during his reign.



> If there is anything that points to Minato dealing with Uchiha pre-Kyubi incident then point to it, stop just randomly asserting things as if they're facts and pretending like anyone who doesn't agree with you is a moron. Obviously there was some dissatisfaction but the blame for the Kyubi attack was the turning point for the Uchiha.


Point to me where I called you a moron? oh wait I didn't. If you don't like my sometimes sarcastic tone, or whimsical remarks then you by all means don't have tod ebate with me. I'm not flaming you, or calling you any names.

I can think your argument is bad without thinking your stupid.

The Kyuubi incident being a turning point implies things wer already on the precipice of breaking does it not?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 22, 2016)

After skimming this post I no longer feel like I'm wasting my time reading about body swapping killer maid assassins fighting fire sorceress martian devil girlfriends from Mars.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 22, 2016)

This manga is curiously relevant to this section.


----------



## Matty (Feb 22, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> This manga is curiously relevant to this section.


----------



## Saru (Feb 22, 2016)

My animu waifu will suffice.


----------



## Matty (Feb 22, 2016)

That's so creepy


----------



## Saru (Feb 22, 2016)

When cosplay goes to far.


----------



## Matty (Feb 22, 2016)

IF you had to choose between having Kakuzu's body or Hidan's Immortality what would you rather have.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 22, 2016)

Hidan's immortality obvs. I don't want to be made of Kakuzu.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> IF you had to choose between having Kakuzu's body or Hidan's Immortality what would you rather have.



Neither. My guess is the trade off for that Immortality is having to Kill for a lifetime for Jiashin's blessing, and I would bet Hidan still ages. Imagine living with an aging body forever.

Kakuzu's body is just lolweird. Something like Oro's body I could deal with having, but Jiongu is too weird, and using other people's hearts would be weird as well.

Let me gets Kabuto's DNA jutsu. I'd just make a version where I didn't have to use Sakon's twin jutsu, and just learn mad KKG/jutsu myself


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 22, 2016)

Kakuzu's in Narutoverse. Hidan's in RL.


----------



## Matty (Feb 22, 2016)

I think Hidan is just Immortal. Doesn't age past where he is. But god forbid you get decapitated your still fucked.

How about Kisames body or Kidomaru


----------



## Matty (Feb 22, 2016)

He looks too slick. Did Kisame ever get a proper backstory? I kind of skimmed through his whole fight with Bee and shit


----------



## Saru (Feb 22, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> IF you had to choose between having Kakuzu's body or Hidan's Immortality what would you rather have.




Kakuzu body. At least that way I can still die eventually, and I won't have to keep killing people and pledging loyalty to a false god.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Feb 22, 2016)

>false god

I donno, if someone gave me immortality, that'd seem real enough to me.


----------



## Matty (Feb 22, 2016)

Damn, Daniel!


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> No he couldn't have. Danzo is a village elder who controls the village from behind the scenes. An Uchiha killing Danzo just ignites the Civil War even faster or results in Itachi's direct execution. the brother and sister of the council would not have let that slide by, didn't they wanna execute Sasuke just for fleeing?



I think a ninja like Itachi could definitely have killed Danzou without anyone else knowing.  Especially pre-Massacre, when Danzou wouldn't have had his Sharingarm.  Danzou would just disappear off the face of the planet one day, and while the other two elders might _suspect_ it had something to do with the Uchiha situation, I doubt Itachi would leave any evidence.  Him, Shikaku, and Shikamaru are the characters I could see pulling off a "perfect murder."



Alex Payne said:


> I don't get why simply pushing Itachi or Shisui as Hokage wasn't an option. Danzo would obviously get butthurt but it's not up to him.



They were both probably too young for most people to accept them taking the hat right then and there, but I could see Hiruzen openly declaring one of them as his successor.  



Dr. White said:


> Danzo is a paranoid and cautious individual with an army of spies and ANBU, I think it's ludicrous he shows up to a meeting to threaten Itachi and none of his whole division knowsn he went or is with him acting as guards.



Actually, I could see him going alone _because_ he's so paranoid.  Having other Root members with him for such a crucial meeting would require trusting them with the knowledge of the plans for the Massacre, and I can easily see Danzou being the kind of person who wouldn't even trust his own subordinates.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2016)

Daenerys Stormborn said:


> I think a ninja like Itachi could definitely have killed Danzou without anyone else knowing.  Especially pre-Massacre, when Danzou wouldn't have had his Sharingarm.  Danzou would just disappear off the face of the planet one day, and while the other two elders might _suspect_ it had something to do with the Uchiha situation, I doubt Itachi would leave any evidence.  Him, Shikaku, and Shikamaru are the characters I could see pulling off a "perfect murder."


I disagree. Danzo going missing would not just be a newspaper article and cold case file on a desk. Such a powerful and influential member of the Konoha board would have his death thoroughly followed through with, and as I said Uchiha in general would prob be prime suspects.




> Actually, I could see him going alone _because_ he's so paranoid.  Having other Root members with him for such a crucial meeting would require trusting them with the knowledge of the plans for the Massacre, and I can easily see Danzou being the kind of person who wouldn't even trust his own subordinates.


I disagree again. Danzo cuts off their emotions and make them blindly loyal to him over even their clans. The only one to break the cycle was Sai because of Naruto's inspiration no jutsu.

On top of that he has seals on every members mouth so that they can't speak classified information. Danzo straight up announced he was taking over to his subordinates when Tsunade was busy dealing with Pein.

So seeing as he was going to threaten Itachi, had Itachi tried to kill him it's very likely someone would see it and thus report it or know who Danzo last saw before his death.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 22, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Since when does Danzo go everywhere with ANBU? Itachi met up in secret with Danzo before and he also was the only one present in front of the council, nobody else was clued in on Itachi's status as a spy so Itachi's gonna have opportunities.
> 
> With Danzo gone, Hiruzen definitely has the most power. Elders can be overruled, as seen when Tsunade shat on them.




Why wouldn't he have ANBU spies next to him? 

His spies are incredibly good at what they do and even more importantly they are *100%* loyal to him. There would be no reason for Danzo to go anywhere in his village without them, he could say what ever he wanted in front of ANBU Root guys and they wouldn't snitch.

Naturally, they don't have to be right next to Danzo to be there, they could be watching from afar.


I just don't get this scenario you're painting out. Danzo and Itachi are the two strongest ninjas in the village at the time. How on earth is Itachi going to just kill Danzo when

- Itachi doesn't even know what Danzo can do most likely, for all he knows is that Danzo could probably kick his ass based on Danzo's reputation. Itachi isn't in his prime here.

- They're like super duper powered people inside a crowded village filled with incredibly perceptive ninjas (people who can sense, smell and see 1000s of miles in any direction). They're not going to just have a fight in an alley way and no one is going to notice, look at the collateral damage Sasuke vs Danzo had. This is like saying young Goku and Master Roshi can have a fight Brooklyn without anyone noticing.


The elders clearly have political power or else they wouldn't be in the manga. Hiruzen is the chief executive, not the king. Itachi killing Danzo would not just be murder, it would be assassination and assassinations can spark civil wars.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 22, 2016)

also, what was the story around the uchiha cats again? like I remember there was one chapter where sasuke is getting advice from ninja cats.....did they ever explain that one?


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2016)

Violent by Design said:


> also, what was the story around the uchiha cats again? like I remember there was one chapter where sasuke is getting advice from ninja cats.....did they ever explain that one?



It was a play on Yin and Yang. Senju have more vitality and natural energy like Dogs (Madara calls the Senju's dogs), while the Uchiha are typically not only more stoic, but have more mysterious powers granted by MS. 

In the Anime they expanded on it, and the Uchiha have Cat summons and there is even a boss cat. I think it served as a training tool for both Sauce and Itachi.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> It was a play on Yin and Yang. Senju have more vitality and natural energy like Dogs (Madara calls the Senju's dogs), while the Uchiha are typically not only more stoic, but have more mysterious powers granted by MS.
> 
> In the Anime they expanded on it, and the Uchiha have Cat summons and there is even a boss cat. I think it served as a training tool for both Sauce and Itachi.




Senju = dogs huh?

Kakashi is a senju confirmed


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2016)

He soiled his natural talent as Whitefang's son by taking in the sharingan  but then surpassed it, so idk which one is bad


----------



## Sans (Feb 22, 2016)

Gohan's humiliation is complete.

[YOUTUBE]21Kg8Ekw9so[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 22, 2016)

> while the Uchiha are typically not only more stoic, but have more mysterious powers granted by MS.



Just like cats.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 22, 2016)

Man, that's why I couldn't own a cat. They burn things with Amaratsu, and break things with Susanoo.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 22, 2016)

One time I forgot to feed mine.  When I got home, she looked me right in the eye, and for the next 72 hours...


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Neither. My guess is the trade off for that Immortality is having to Kill for a lifetime for Jiashin's blessing, and I would bet Hidan still ages. Imagine living with an aging body forever.
> 
> Kakuzu's body is just lolweird. Something like Oro's body I could deal with having, but Jiongu is too weird, and using other people's hearts would be weird as well.



A pansexual snake shemale made of hundreds of smaller snakes living inside some dungeon slave's hijacked corpse is okay but Jiongu is too weird for you?


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 22, 2016)

Sans said:


> Gohan's humiliation is complete.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]21Kg8Ekw9so[/YOUTUBE]



I thought Hercule was going to OHKO him...

(With Frieza now being a Super Saiyan God level, all bets are off.)


----------



## Saru (Feb 22, 2016)

$Kakashi$ said:
			
		

> >false god
> 
> I donno, if someone gave me immortality, that'd seem real enough to me.




can't believe in something you don't see 


edit: actually i take that back.

but i'd rather not have another discussion about religion.




Sans said:


> Gohan's humiliation is complete.



 **


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 22, 2016)

She's a Saiyan baby.  Would it really matter if you dropped her?

Oh, they mention that.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> A pansexual snake shemale made of hundreds of smaller snakes living inside some dungeon slave's hijacked corpse is okay but Jiongu is too weird for you?



Exactly. On a serious note though, Oro is a shapeshifter, Kakuzu is more like doll filled with wires.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Making Itachi/Shisui Hokage > all those candidates I listed is something of a spectacular event in of itself.



That goes to show the bitter resentment of the Uchiha by the rest of the ninja in the village. Shisui was an internationally famous war hero that was known for being the most powerful genjutsu user in the world, as well as the (second?) fastest ninja in the world. Kakashi, Hiashi, and Shikaku were nowhere near his level. 

Itachi was still a pre-teen. Hiruzen and the Uchiha knew him as a genius rivaling Shisui in strength, but he had limited renown with the public, and was basically just an ANBU captain that had a bright future. This is why punk bitches like Asuma and Jiraiya thought they could give Itachi a challenge. Itachi never had street-cred.​


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 22, 2016)

Sans said:


> Gohan's humiliation is complete.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]21Kg8Ekw9so[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Itachі (Feb 22, 2016)

Only gr8 saiyaman is ssm12

Can't go to sleep even tho i only had 2 hours of sleep last night

Fuck me


----------



## Matty (Feb 22, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Only gr8 saiyaman is ssm12
> 
> Can't go to sleep even tho i only had 2 hours of sleep last night
> 
> Fuck me



The struggle is real


----------



## Itachі (Feb 22, 2016)

I should be sleeping like a baby right now

I was tired before going to bed too


----------



## Matty (Feb 23, 2016)

Itachі said:


> I should be sleeping like a baby right now
> 
> I was tired before going to bed too



GO TO SLEEP. As you are probably sleeping right now 

I'm tired af too and I have a dentist appt tomorrow so the smart thing would be to sit on NF more, right?


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 23, 2016)

lmao rewatching Lee vs Kimmi fight in anime, and Tsunade calls full bottle Lee virtually invincible


----------



## Matty (Feb 23, 2016)

Pt 1? Such a good fight. That Gaara vs Kimimaro is an all timer too. Classic


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 23, 2016)

I lold


----------



## Rocky (Feb 23, 2016)

It took me a few glances to notice the Sharingans.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 23, 2016)

We're at the point where all the people like us who read Naruto are now creating and designing the future under lingering Kishi's influence.


----------



## Matty (Feb 23, 2016)

My sharing an has been awakened


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 23, 2016)

Sharing is caring.


----------



## Matty (Feb 23, 2016)

Wisdom teeth extraction is not fun


----------



## Saru (Feb 23, 2016)

oh man 

are you off the funny gas already?


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 23, 2016)

DBZ OP Berserk HxH Saint Seiya

These


----------



## Matty (Feb 23, 2016)

Saru said:


> oh man
> 
> are you off the funny gas already?



Haha no I actually didn't get the gas just a bunch of shots. Not fun, it sounded like a horror movie 

But it was quick as hell, only took like 20 minutes


----------



## Saru (Feb 23, 2016)

you missed out on some hilarious home video potential. 

i don't blame you for not liking the experience, though. i don't trust people knocking me out and sticking things inside of my mouth either.


----------



## Intus Legere (Feb 23, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> Saint Seiya
> 
> These




Did you watch Saint Seiya online or on TV??

I always hear Saint Seiya was never popular anywhere except Latin America, France and .some other odd countries


----------



## Matty (Feb 23, 2016)

Saru said:


> you missed out on some hilarious home video potential.
> 
> i don't blame you for not liking the experience, though. i don't trust people knocking me out and sticking things inside of my mouth either.



It would've been nice. I've always wanted to know what that gas feels like 

I am kind of happy, knowing myself I would've been a dumbass and did some dumb shit like cry or something 

It was nice to be able to drive home. I'll pretty much be in bed on NF and playing Pokemon rather than at work on NF and playing Pokemon


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 23, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]q15L_QbGV3w[/YOUTUBE]

This is what you've become.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 23, 2016)

You following RTU too, SoW?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 23, 2016)

I watch on occasion.


----------



## Matty (Feb 23, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> [YOUTUBE]q15L_QbGV3w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This is what you've become.



"I thought my cat could defeat glass Joe" 

That was a great game though, so was the SNES super punch our


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 23, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> Kakashi da best.



IT IS KNOWN           .


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 23, 2016)

. Wait...


----------



## Matty (Feb 23, 2016)

How do I change my name??? I am thinking of dropping the 1991. But at the same time I kinda feel like maybe I should keep it -_-

AP, that looks pretty crazy


----------



## Rocky (Feb 23, 2016)

It's time for matty to go through the change.


----------



## Matty (Feb 23, 2016)

Rocky said:


> It's time for matty to go through the change.



 my day is coming soon


----------



## Badalight (Feb 23, 2016)

Jegus you guys wrote a lot while I was gone


----------



## Bringer (Feb 23, 2016)

Anyone ever get the nagging feeling they are forgetting something even though you are 100% sure you aren't D:



matty1991 said:


> How do I change my name??? I am thinking of dropping the 1991. But at the same time I kinda feel like maybe I should keep it -_-



mattt1991 is a weird way to spell SasoriFanBoy.


----------



## Matty (Feb 23, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> mattt1991 is a weird way to spell SasoriFanBoy.



I should change my name to SasoriCanUseET 

He's actually my least favorite character.........


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saru (Feb 23, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> How do I change my name???





AnimeSasori


----------



## Itachі (Feb 23, 2016)

damn, those hours i spent making notes were wasted

i overslept so i couldn't revise from them before my exam started 

i probably got a D or something


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 23, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> . Wait...


----------



## Badalight (Feb 23, 2016)

thanks for the homecoming celebration


----------



## Matty (Feb 23, 2016)

Badalight said:


> thanks for the homecoming celebration



You're back?!?!?!?!


----------



## Badalight (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm back from asia land


----------



## Itachі (Feb 23, 2016)

star in any jav?


----------



## Matty (Feb 23, 2016)

Star in any porn?


----------



## Badalight (Feb 23, 2016)

no but I hear it would be absurdly easy to get into


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 23, 2016)

Dragon Quest.

The first one.


----------



## Matty (Feb 23, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Dragon Quest.
> 
> The first one.



Have you played the newest? I've heard it's good


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 23, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Pt 1? Such a good fight. That Gaara vs Kimimaro is an all timer too. Classic



I always liked both of those fights too.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 23, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Have you played the newest? I've heard it's good



I have only played one.


----------



## Matty (Feb 23, 2016)

Daenerys Stormborn said:


> I always liked both of those fights too.



Yea Gaara vs Lee is what got meverything hooked. It's a shame the way Kishi ended things, with nukes and all that because pt 1 and early pt 2 was pretty masterful writing.



Sadness on Wheels said:


> I have only played one.



Oh I see


----------



## Badalight (Feb 24, 2016)

Best fight is team 7 vs. Zabuza and Haku the first time


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 24, 2016)

Badalight said:


> no but I hear it would be absurdly easy to get into



omg Bada is back! Watch erased..Give me your opinion.

Edit: Watch is a really weird word.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 24, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Jedi_Sasori





Latest good on Steam are final version of Pillars of Eternity and Danganronpa.

I can give some discount coupons, btw. Alpha Protocol and Valkyria Chronicles are solid games.


----------



## Saru (Feb 24, 2016)

erased...

24 more hours


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 24, 2016)

Saru said:


> erased...
> 
> 24 more hours



It comes out on thursdays


----------



## Matty (Feb 24, 2016)

Saru said:


> erased...
> 
> 24 more hours



Oh shit! I forgot. Got me hyped

@Doc, were you playing? Or was it the actual game?


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 24, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Oh shit! I forgot. Got me hyped
> 
> @Doc, were you playing? Or was it the actual game?



I'm talking IRL 

Missed class to see end of the game and that sht happens. Atleast I had taco bell today


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 24, 2016)

Thomas Mueller ist GOAT 
[YOUTUBE]dxtyzsqGYAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saru (Feb 24, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> It comes out on thursdays









matty1991 said:


> Oh shit! I forgot. Got me hyped




same. from where last episode left off, i think that the person standing in the door is none other than Sasori.




Dr. White said:


> Thomas Mueller ist GOAT
> [YOUTUBE]dxtyzsqGYAk[/YOUTUBE]




i only like soccer in Mario form. U_U


----------



## Badalight (Feb 24, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> omg Bada is back! Watch erased..Give me your opinion.
> 
> Edit: Watch is a really weird word.



I like it.

But it's something I've seen done a dozen times before, so I don't really get why people are talking about how "original" it is.

I certainly don't think it's enjoyable as a murder mystery (let's be real, if you didn't guess the killer by the end of episode 2, ionno what you've been watching) but I enjoy it more as a psychological thriller/horror. Maybe that's what it's going for, since it doesn't try to hide the killer, so maybe it wants me to feel always on edge when the killer shows up on screen.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 24, 2016)

> Jedi_Sasori







> Fifa 16


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 24, 2016)

Badalight said:


> I like it.
> 
> But it's something I've seen done a dozen times before


----------



## Sans (Feb 24, 2016)

Looks like Trump is going for a yuuuuuge sweep of Nevada again.

Can't wait for Hillary to chew him up and spit him out in the General.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 24, 2016)

I only mention it because it's the most common compliment of the series I see. Judge it on its content and narrative, not its "originality" (or lack thereof).


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 24, 2016)

Sans said:


> Looks like Trump is going for a yuuuuuge sweep of Nevada again.
> 
> Can't wait for Hillary to chew him up and spit him out in the General.



Nah. Trump is going to destroy Hillary.

But it's a fight between a rat and a snake, so...


----------



## Sans (Feb 24, 2016)

The idea that Trump could win the General is hilarious.


----------



## Matty (Feb 24, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> I'm talking IRL
> 
> Missed class to see end of the game and that sht happens. Atleast I had taco bell today



I hate when games just fuck ya day up 



Saru said:


> same. from where last episode left off, i think that the person standing in the door is none other than Sasori.



That's what I thought too


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 24, 2016)

i'm hoping to get a PS4 as soon as possible


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 24, 2016)

Sans said:


> The idea that Trump could win the General is hilarious.



That's exactly why it's going to happen.

That, and Trump actually knows what he's doing. He's clear in his intent and he absolutely kills it in terms of improvising in the face of random bullshit in a way that gets people on his side, as much of an asshole as he as and as much as he deliberately does everything in his power to build a wall (yeah, that was intentional). He has that masculine polarizing energy that plays to win, that other politicians don't have because they're playing to not lose.

Yes, Trump winning would be hilarious. Hillary winning would just be shit. Shit is shit, but if it provides some sort of entertainment value, it's better shit. It offers something.


----------



## Intus Legere (Feb 24, 2016)

If there is not a "but" after "I like it", it's not Bada. 



Dr. White said:


> Thomas Mueller ist GOAT
> [YOUTUBE]dxtyzsqGYAk[/YOUTUBE]



Very nice.  Didn't get to see this one.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 24, 2016)

I like you Intus

But your posts piss me off!!!!!


----------



## Badalight (Feb 24, 2016)

Tbh I generally like the series, so I overlook some of the (glaring) flaws. If my prerogative was to shit on the show, I would mention the fact the that one of the main draws for viewers is the romantic relationship between the 29 year old male protagonist and his 10 year old female friend.

But I avoided that and other things in my "review". Mkay?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 24, 2016)

isn't hillary some sort of fucking pussy lefty sjw? trump is still retarded tho



Intus Legere said:


> If there is not a "but" after "I like it", it's not Bada.



except when hxh is involved


----------



## Bringer (Feb 24, 2016)

*@Itachi*

Nah, Hilary is just some bitch who changes her views to cater to voters. Trump is cancer. 


Bernie is the chosen one and prophecy child.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 24, 2016)

i don't really know shit about politics 

obama actually seems pretty cool tho


----------



## Itachі (Feb 24, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]BBi-KXc0CRk[/YOUTUBE]

way to ruin a classic 

edit: she made another one 

[YOUTUBE]NqBgi94y1lk[/YOUTUBE]

edit 2: best politician ever

[YOUTUBE]oz5G93BfSUI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 24, 2016)

Tfw Trump can't be stumped. 

Make America Great Again


----------



## Matty (Feb 24, 2016)

Obama is cool. Seems genuine to me. I don't really have a problem with trumps policies but he is the definition of spoiled douchebag. He's like the opposite of what america should be about although its a good representation of what its become


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 24, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]I0tE6T-ecmg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bringer (Feb 24, 2016)

" I don't really have a problem with trumps policies "

Matty... Wat...


----------



## Matty (Feb 24, 2016)

Well his actual business decisions. I don't think he would be bad in the sense of knowing how to run a country. But he talks down to everyone and iss generally a piece of shit.

He's essentially kanye west running for president.

I heard him say about Muslims : "eating whatever they eat, wherever they eat it." Sounds like Nazi hate speech tbh, and completely out of touch with other cultures. Our foreign policy would be fucked


----------



## Bringer (Feb 24, 2016)

What are these "business decisions" you are agreeing with


----------



## Matty (Feb 24, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> What are these "business decisions" you are agreeing with



-_- I'm just saying I trust him when it comes to certain aspects of the job. But Im certainly not voting for him. I'm just trying to find some silver lining since most likely its him or the corporate lady -_-

People are too afraid of socialism to vote Bernie, but most likely ill be voting for him or hill dawg.


----------



## Matty (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm really not a political person. I like discussing and stuff but I'm more interested in american history. Not good with Econ either so for all intents and purposes my opinion really isn't much when it comes to these things


----------



## Bringer (Feb 24, 2016)

Fair enough, I just don't think people should be making the effort to find the "silver lining" in Donald Trump. The bad definitely outweighs any good that may come from him.


Going off topic, they are making a The Grudge vs The Ring movie... I kid you not.

[YOUTUBE]P37EpoEXQcg[/YOUTUBE]

I'm not gonna lie, I love that they are making this.

edit: Kayako crushing Sadako's tape


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 24, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Fair enough, I just don't think people should be making the effort to find the "silver lining" in Donald Trump. The bad definitely outweighs any good that may come from him.
> 
> 
> Going off topic, they are making a The Grudge vs The Ring movie... I kid you not.
> ...



lmao Vs battles going to far kskully , but it looks interesting even if only for nostalgia.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 24, 2016)

Badalight said:


> Tbh I generally like the series, so I overlook some of the (glaring) flaws. If my prerogative was to shit on the show, I would mention the fact the that one of the main draws for viewers is the romantic relationship between the 29 year old male protagonist and his 10 year old female friend.
> 
> But I avoided that and other things in my "review". Mkay?



Bada about to get hit with that Red Herring. I think there is a missing link in the story. The most glaring candidate for the actual murder just seems like too much overt bait.

Bada wouldn't that describe your dream relationship with Cordelia's younger sister ck


----------



## Matty (Feb 24, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Fair enough, I just don't think people should be making the effort to find the "silver lining" in Donald Trump. The bad definitely outweighs any good that may come from him.
> 
> 
> Going off topic, they are making a The Grudge vs The Ring movie... I kid you not.
> ...



Believe me, I'm not a trump guy lmao. And i really hope he doesnt win. It might've just been the painkillers  bahaha

But on some real shit, The Grudge and The Ring fucking terrified me. Who am I kidding, the grudge still terrifies me -_- every night I always sleep with the blanket tucked under my feet because of dat bish


----------



## Matty (Feb 24, 2016)

Yep shouldn't have watched that. That chicks face freaks me the fuck out


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 24, 2016)

Badalight said:


> Tbh I generally like the series, so I overlook some of the (glaring) flaws. If my prerogative was to shit on the show, I would mention the fact the that one of the main draws for viewers is the romantic relationship between the 29 year old male protagonist and his 10 year old female friend.
> 
> But I avoided that and other things in my "review". Mkay?



He's basically 10 inside.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 24, 2016)

He really should have focused on stealing inventions/manga ideas from the past, and making them his own as a child, while also working to save her


----------



## Bringer (Feb 24, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> But on some real shit, The Grudge and The Ring fucking terrified me. Who am I kidding, the grudge still terrifies me -_- every night I always sleep with the blanket tucked under my feet because of dat bish



Yeah, fuck Grudge for that. She was under the bed sheets... YOU NEVER DO THAT IN A HORROR MOVIE. Bed sheets are supposed to protect you. I was conflicted as a kid, I didn't know rather to cover my self with a blanket or not because of that.


Another movie scene that fucked me up is that scene in the Mummy series where that evil girl got eaten alive by those bug things.


----------



## Matty (Feb 24, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Yeah, fuck Grudge for that. She was under the bed sheets... YOU NEVER DO THAT IN A HORROR MOVIE. Bed sheets are supposed to protect you. I was conflicted as a kid, I didn't know rather to cover my self with a blanket or not because of that.
> 
> 
> Another movie scene that fucked me up is that scene in the Mummy series where that evil girl got eaten alive by those bug things.



That scene freaked me out too. I forget how freaky the mummy was when I was younger. Those bugs, man -_-

You're 100% right, that scene fucked up my childhood lmao. Sad thing was is I still can't watch that movie alone  

I'm fucking terrified


----------



## Itachі (Feb 24, 2016)

this man is my favourite

[YOUTUBE]AIPD8qHhtVU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 24, 2016)

Matty finalize your team in the KC homie.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 24, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> [YOUTUBE]I0tE6T-ecmg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Matty (Feb 24, 2016)

I did, hopefully I don't get trashed


----------



## Itachі (Feb 24, 2016)

Damn, that Trump video was actually very well done.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 24, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> I did, hopefully I don't get trashed



This might help. It's for the One Piece section equivalent of KC but the general principles apply.


----------



## Intus Legere (Feb 24, 2016)

Itachі said:


> this man is my favourite
> 
> [YOUTUBE]AIPD8qHhtVU[/YOUTUBE]





 Apparently, he said muslamic rape gangs, only with a very heavy accent. He is a radical, but it doesn't seem like he's crazy.

To be entirely honest, this kind of nationalism is to be expected. There are far more people who are pretty crazy about "no border" policies -- which really wouldn't work, and immigration isn't something that can be overlooked. Being entirely honest, I find it odd how immigration policies are rarely realistic  except by people in the center of the political spectrum.

(No offense meant to anyone. I guess it's a sensitive topic.)


----------



## Itachі (Feb 24, 2016)

Intus Legere said:


> Apparently, he said muslamic rape gangs, only with a very heavy accent. He is a radical, but it doesn't seem like he's crazy.
> 
> To be entirely honest, this kind of nationalism is to be expected. There are far more people who are pretty crazy about "no border" policies -- which really wouldn't work, and immigration isn't something that can be overlooked. Being entirely honest, I find it odd how immigration policies are rarely realistic  except by people in the center of the political spectrum.
> 
> (No offense meant to anyone. I guess it's a sensitive topic.)



That is what he meant, yeah. I agree with you but they're still extreme imo, just on the other side of it.


----------



## Intus Legere (Feb 24, 2016)

Badalight said:


> I like you Intus
> 
> But your posts piss me off!!!!!



I guess I'm a 5/10 (nearly flawless ) then.




Itachі said:


> except when hxh is involved



You only say that because you never saw him ranting about what an underappreciated jewel  Rookies is!


----------



## Matty (Feb 24, 2016)

I never knew the bad a scale was that harsh  

Almost as harsh as nikus scale


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 24, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> He really should have focused on stealing inventions/manga ideas from the past, and making them his own as a child, while also working to save her



That doesn't matter because he's going to reconnect with his essence as a 10 year old and put that through his work, which is going to make him the number one mangaka.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 24, 2016)

> I never knew the bad a scale was that harsh


It's bada
ck


> Almost as harsh as nikus scale


Niku's is perfect tbh fam


----------



## Badalight (Feb 24, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Bada about to get hit with that Red Herring. I think there is a missing link in the story. The most glaring candidate for the actual murder just seems like too much overt bait.
> 
> Bada wouldn't that describe your dream relationship with Cordelia's younger sister ck



See, you are fooling yourself into thinking this show is more smart than it actually is. Go through any path of thinking, tell me who the murderer could be.

From episode 1 we know it's an adult with dark hair. You could say a few things like "time fuckery" but I doubt the show will go there. With MOST mystery stories, the first possible suspect is always the correct one. That's doubly so if the person is "super nice". It's the scooby doo formula. They meet a nice person at the start of the episode and BOOM, that's the culprit.

Who is the FIRST viable suspect we saw upon going into the flashback? The teacher. That alone is enough, but episode 3 completely shatters any hope of an actual mystery when the MC points out how observative the teacher is and the fact that he clearly isn't taking the steps to prevent Hinazuki's child abuse. Child protection service works FAST, and I'll give the author benefit of the doubt that he did proper research. This "I've been trying for months" is clearly bullshit. Low camera angles and musical cues certainly don't help his case. Not to mention you have a recent episode where we clearly see the teacher in recent timeline (same voice actor) and they are hiding his face...

Anyway, if it IS the teacher, I was able to guess it at literally the earliest possible moment, the very second the teacher was introduced. 

I've went along the lines thinking "okay, but what if the teach is a red herring" but there is literally no other viable suspect. And don't tell me it's someone who hasn't been introduced yet, because there's not a single good murder mystery on the planet where the killer isn't introduced early on in the series. (Like I said, it's generally the first viable person you meet)



Sadness on Wheels said:


> He's basically 10 inside.



My ass. He's a 29 year old and thinks like a 29 year old and knows he's 29 years old.



Itachі said:


> isn't hillary some sort of fucking pussy lefty sjw? trump is still retarded tho
> 
> 
> 
> except when hxh is involved



Since when did hxh become my favorite series



matty1991 said:


> I never knew the bad a scale was that harsh
> 
> Almost as harsh as nikus scale



A 5/10 on my scale is "average" (because 7/10 as average is fucking stupid). The rest follows suit.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 24, 2016)

Yeah, I thought that it was the teacher too. They just made him look shady as fuck.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 24, 2016)

> My ass. He's a 29 year old and thinks like a 29 year old and knows he's 29 years old.



His hobbies include eating ommurice and visiting the children's science museum.  He draws and reads children's manga and watches Power Rangers.  His passion is being an anime hero.  He's always been mentally a mix of a 10 year old and a pension collector.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 24, 2016)

Rocky said:


> >romantic
> >10



They held hands.  Kids these days move faster than most of this convo.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 24, 2016)

That whole relationship between the MC and Hinazuki is weird as fuck, everytime I found it cute I was like, 'wait a minute'...


----------



## Rocky (Feb 24, 2016)

They're 10. Why are there romantic undertones in the show.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 24, 2016)

It's cute because he's romantically immature and in a 10 y/o body.  It's also because she's more advanced for her age as an abuse victim, so we don't immediately perceive the gap, and neither does the MC.

It's still filled with joto mate.  Which is spelled CHOTTO MATTE.  My life is a lie.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 24, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> It's cute because he's romantically immature and in a 10 y/o body.  It's also because she's more advanced for her age as an abuse victim, so we don't immediately perceive the gap, and neither does the MC.
> 
> It's still filled with joto mate.  Which is spelled CHOTTO MATTE.  My life is a lie.



Eh, I just like seeing Hinazuki happy and gradually warming up, it's nice. I still think it's weird as fuck, dude blushes and shit when he's holding hands with her.

what the fuck is joto mate


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 24, 2016)

"CHOTTO MATTE KUDASAI" - "Please wait a second." You say this when you want someone to wait for you for a second or two. Between close friends, you can just say "CHOTTO MATTE." In either of these cases, "CHOTTO"="a moment" can be left out.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 24, 2016)

Oh. 

Wait, why would you think that it's spelled 'Joto Mate'?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 24, 2016)

What kind of abuse.


----------



## Matty (Feb 24, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> This might help. It's for the One Piece section equivalent of KC but the general principles apply.



You the man, when is this tourney actually happening???

@itachi. That's what I'm saying, it's cute but at the same time he's fuckin up. He's on that Subway Jared life


----------



## Itachі (Feb 24, 2016)

Rocky said:


> What kind of abuse.



she's an autist that is shit talked by her parents for being an autist and locked in a small 5x5 room 80% of the time


----------



## Badalight (Feb 24, 2016)

Rocky said:


> They're 10. Why are there romantic undertones in the show.



No. SHE is 10. He is 29.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 24, 2016)

Rocky said:


> What kind of abuse.





Actual footage of Hinazuka?s life.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 24, 2016)

IT'S HINAZUK*I*


----------



## Rocky (Feb 24, 2016)

What the fuck. Why does the MC not tell anybody.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 24, 2016)

you're gonna have to watch it mate


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 24, 2016)

Itachі said:


> IT'S HINAZUK*I*



Hey, it's not like I'm dating her.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 24, 2016)

Rocky said:


> What the fuck. Why does the MC not tell anybody.



Ect.

Join our soap opera discussion.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 24, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Hey, it's not like I'm dating her.



sorry bro i don't like people INSULTING my small friend named hinazuki


----------



## Saru (Feb 24, 2016)

Rocky said:


> What the fuck. Why does the MC not tell anybody.




child abuse is an issue that has to be handled delicately. _everything_ has to be handled by the MC delicately for plot reasons.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 24, 2016)

I'd get your wrong too if it wasn't Itachi.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 24, 2016)

Saru said:


> child abuse is an issue that has to be handled delicately. _everything_ has to be handled by the MC delicately for plot reasons.



abuse should always be solved by the merciless slaughter of the abusers


----------



## Rocky (Feb 24, 2016)

I'll start watching it soon. Dunno when. I'm lazy with starting things.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 24, 2016)

"Would you kill someone for me?"


----------



## Badalight (Feb 24, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Ect.
> 
> Join our soap opera discussion.



Why do people still watch shitty anime streaming services


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 24, 2016)

Rocky said:


> I'll start watching it soon. Dunno when. I'm lazy with starting things.



Ect.

I'll just keep linking it to you.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 24, 2016)

Badalight said:


> Why do people still watch shitty anime streaming services



1080p, and I'm only watching it once.  

It's A-1 anyway.  It's not like I'm here for beautiful animation in my 10 y-o Kirito.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 24, 2016)

the pleasure one would get from murdering scum like hinazuki's mother is enough tbh



Badalight said:


> Why do people still watch shitty anime streaming services



kissanime is good when it doesn't randomly drop quality

shame that it started to do it


----------



## Rocky (Feb 24, 2016)

Is it on Crunchyroll? I did Crunchyroll because Netflix betrayed me with HxH in the middle of season five.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 24, 2016)

Netflix drops quality.  

I don't watch Crunchy because they charge.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 24, 2016)

When Netflix dropped the quality I just refreshed to get the quality back unless that fucking ant was on my screen.


----------



## Matty (Feb 24, 2016)

Crunchy is only 9 bucks a month though. Its nice to have because the quality is damn good.

The new ep of erased is tmorrow right?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 24, 2016)

That sounds dirty.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 24, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> Shit is shit, but if it provides some sort of entertainment value, it's better shit. It offers something.



I feel like this also explains why people kept reading/watching Naruto even through the final war arc.  So I guess that makes Kaguya the Donald Trump of the Narutoverse?



matty1991 said:


> People are too afraid of socialism to vote Bernie, but most likely ill be voting for him or hill dawg.



Yeah, I'll probably be voting for Bernie in the primary.


----------



## Saru (Feb 24, 2016)

Daenerys Stormborn said:


> I feel like this also explains why people kept reading/watching Naruto even through the final war arc.  So I guess that makes Kaguya the Donald Trump of the Narutoverse?




Kaguya is like the Lady Gaga of the Narutoverse.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 24, 2016)

I'd rather have Kaguya as president than Donald Trump, tbh.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 24, 2016)

I hope Trump wins.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for making me remember this moment over and over again Bringer.


----------



## Matty (Feb 24, 2016)

Fuck kaguya, Obito 2016


----------



## Saru (Feb 24, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Fuck kaguya, *Obito 2016*


----------



## Badalight (Feb 24, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Thanks for making me remember this moment over and over again Bringer.



rwby is bad and was only watchable for Monty's sick choreo.

rip


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm almost positive that Donald Trump started this campaign as a way to fuck over the Republican party by attempting to represent them as the stereotypical traditional, intolerant, Business first like characters they are sometimes portrayed as. Then he got popular and all his constituents were like "Wow this man has the balls to tell it like it is. Fuck PR and pretending to be something on the outside." Then Donald Trump ran with it.

I don't vote because I'm lazy and shit like what happened to the New Hampshire main vote in regards to Sanders vs clinton voids all motivation to. But I like Bernie based on his ideals, I feel he would always keep the people in mind and actually try to work for better social change. Changes in education, racial/cultural issues, and Healthcare are all pressing things that are glaring problems in America, and he's seemingly willing to tackle all of them head on.

That being said I have no idea what is main economic/international politics (outside of immigration) would be like. I'd have to listen more what he plans on doing and how it makes sense, because he still needs to be a practical leader and get shit done even if it means compromise, and dealing and he needs the ability to negotiate to even get there. 

But based on my heart, I hope Jeb Bush comes back and wins the day. Look how pure this man's heart is 
[YOUTUBE]7yHckRTkcZg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saru (Feb 24, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Look how pure this man's heart is
> [YOUTUBE]7yHckRTkcZg[/YOUTUBE]






aw man, those turtles got me


----------



## Badalight (Feb 24, 2016)

Don't ignore me dr. white! I didn't write a tldr for nothing!


----------



## Matty (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm not a fan of the Bush's really. I'm not a huge republican guy. Really just because they tend to be too conservative. I just want a good person in office, someone that cares about the well being of the country but also the world. Its 2016... International conflict like we have in the world is a joke, we are smart enough to put that all aside.

Sadly the rich people and people in power cause the tension and we are left to clean up the mess


----------



## Badalight (Feb 24, 2016)

Why would anyone vote republican


----------



## Itachі (Feb 24, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> I'm not a fan of the Bush's really. I'm not a huge republican guy. Really just because they tend to be too conservative. I just want a good person in office, someone that cares about the well being of the country but also the world. Its 2016... International conflict like we have in the world is a joke, we are smart enough to put that all aside.
> 
> Sadly the rich people and people in power cause the tension and we are left to clean up the mess



:ignoramus


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 24, 2016)

Badalight said:


> See, you are fooling yourself into thinking this show is more smart than it actually is. Go through any path of thinking, tell me who the murderer could be.
> 
> From episode 1 we know it's an adult with dark hair. You could say a few things like "time fuckery" but I doubt the show will go there. With MOST mystery stories, the first possible suspect is always the correct one. That's doubly so if the person is "super nice". It's the scooby doo formula. They meet a nice person at the start of the episode and BOOM, that's the culprit.
> 
> ...


That very well could be the case. I too immediately suspected the teacher based on the reasons that you listed, but It just seems to simple. The teacher is also viable because he is the only one the MC essentially doesn't account for, but the stepdad and Yuuki's possible connection to things leave me guessing.

I also suspected his friend of being a mole since he was seen talking to the teacher. Whether suspecting or not which was another mark for the teacher past initial biological similarities, behavior, and knowledge access, but there are two other things that make me think he is red herring bait.
A.) On the altered timeline where he saved her and then her parents beat her and put her in the shed, there is little way (from what we know I mean it's possible he's in cahoots with the parents) he would have known he had access to her at that moment, nor do I think he would have been able to fram Yuuki, all spur of the moment.

B.) The person who killed his mom knows about his power as well. I don't think the teacher does, and likewise would have had many opportunities to kill MC if he wanted to.

So yeah I agree with you but A pup Named Scooby Doo always told me to watch out for that Red Herring


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 24, 2016)

That video didn't make me feel bad for Jeb. He has hollowness in his eyes.



Badalight said:


> Why would anyone vote republican



They dislike taking from the successful and giving to the less successful. That said, I'm Democrat. I like Bernie, but think his good intentions could be more practical. We shouldn't subsidize liberal arts majors with tax money.

America is actually terrifyingly, delightfully practical in its economy. We have our massive prison system for slave labor, and our government spending massive amounts on the military to maintain global domination.

We could be more efficient in fund allocation, but all in all, it's effective. We are far and away the most powerful force in the world. Come at me, China.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 24, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> That video didn't make me feel bad for Jeb. He has hollowness in his eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> They dislike taking from the successful and giving to the deadweight.



Nah, the look you're talking about is him trying to ground any dignity he can like a 13 year old being group roasted in a social setting such as school, the mall, etc.

Imagine if he was president, the hilarity would be astronomical.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 24, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> I hope Trump wins.







Sadness on Wheels said:


> Thanks for making me remember this moment over and over again Bringer.



Your welcome



Badalight said:


> rwby is bad and was only watchable for Monty's sick choreo.
> 
> rip



volume 3 still has decent choreography(though apparently he had already worked on some fight scenes for volume 3 before his death). 

Anyway RWBY isn't an amazing show, but it improves each season unlike other shows that usually decline as it goes on. It's pretty enjoyable. 



Dr. White said:


> I'm almost positive that Donald Trump started this campaign as a way to fuck over the Republican party by attempting to represent them as the stereotypical traditional, intolerant, Business first like characters they are sometimes portrayed as. Then he got popular and all his constituents were like "Wow this man has the balls to tell it like it is. Fuck PR and pretending to be something on the outside." Then Donald Trump ran with it.
> 
> I don't vote because I'm lazy and shit like what happened to the New Hampshire main vote in regards to Sanders vs clinton voids all motivation to. But I like Bernie based on his ideals, I feel he would always keep the people in mind and actually try to work for better social change. Changes in education, racial/cultural issues, and Healthcare are all pressing things that are glaring problems in America, and he's seemingly willing to tackle all of them head on.
> 
> ...



Bush *mouth foams*


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 24, 2016)

> Why would anyone vote republican


You should probably figure that out before you vote.

One of the big problems in American politics is how polarized it is. A lot of Democrats (not all, but a lot) assume Republicans are acting out of this big crusade to put women back to the stone age and make it legal to lynch black people. A lot of Republicans (not all, but some) believe that the democrats are all college kids with no work experience who are trying to tear down the past 200 years of traditional values and repeal the Constitution.

People need to understand why another person would vote for somone on the opposing party, it's important to understand that the "other side" isn't acting out of malice or ignorance (necessarily) but they also want the best for America, they just have a different way of doing it.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 24, 2016)

One thing I think people who oppose Trump or Clinton or whoever should ask themselves is what good qualities make other people want to vote for that person. If you can't think of any (I mean good qualities from your point of view, not "Oh only racists vote for Trump because he' hates mexicans") then you probably don't understand the candidate well enough to actually oppose them.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 24, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> That very well could be the case. I too immediately suspected the teacher based on the reasons that you listed, but It just seems to simple. The teacher is also viable because he is the only one the MC essentially doesn't account for, but the stepdad and Yuuki's possible connection to things leave me guessing.
> 
> I also suspected his friend of being a mole since he was seen talking to the teacher. Whether suspecting or not which was another mark for the teacher past initial biological similarities, behavior, and knowledge access, but there are two other things that make me think he is red herring bait.
> A.) On the altered timeline where he saved her and then her parents beat her and put her in the shed, there is little way (from what we know I mean it's possible he's in cahoots with the parents) he would have known he had access to her at that moment, nor do I think he would have been able to fram Yuuki, all spur of the moment.
> ...



Huh? Since when has the person killer known about the MC's power? 

Anyway, you're looking into it far too much and deluding yourself into thinking the story is more complicated than it is. The suspense comes from knowing the killer is right there the entire time and that the MC has zero idea about it. This will likely lead to a scene where the killer is "Yo, it's me, I been rite next to u the whole time" and the mc being like "o shit I should've known it was u da whole time".

Like I said, this aint a murder mystery.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 24, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> One thing I think people who oppose Trump or Clinton or whoever should ask themselves is what good qualities make other people want to vote for that person. If you can't think of any (I mean good qualities from your point of view, not "Oh only racists vote for Trump because he' hates mexicans") then you probably don't understand the candidate well enough to actually oppose them.



What? This is the general public here. They get 99% of their information from the biased news station of their choosing. They don't have legitimate reasons sans party loyalty. People vote Trump because he's a face they recognize, not because they agree with his politics.


----------



## Matty (Feb 24, 2016)

You can tell just by the way trump talks that he says some fucked up shit about minorities and Muslims. I can't imagine any republican I'd vote for. I really like Bernie, but I don't think he can deliver on everything he says.

Every 4 years its a choice between the lesser of two evils. I wouldn't be happy with Hillary vs trump. Really hoping Bernie gets the bid, but he probably won't .

Hopefully whoever gets elected legalizes weed too, so stupid that is illegal and alcohol is advertised like noones business.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 24, 2016)

Badalight said:


> Huh? Since when has the person killer known about the MC's power?
> 
> Anyway, you're looking into it far too much and deluding yourself into thinking the story is more complicated than it is. The suspense comes from knowing the killer is right there the entire time and that the MC has zero idea about it. This will likely lead to a scene where the killer is "Yo, it's me, I been rite next to u the whole time" and the mc being like "o shit I should've known it was u da whole time".
> 
> Like I said, this aint a murder mystery.



I shouldn't have phrased that as a fact. I just feel that is the case. 

But anyway we will see, like I said you could be completely right that I am deluding myself.

Btw I went on a HxH manga binge the other day and I completely understand the Gon - Pitou thing more now. Still shallow of Gon, but it drilled the whole Gon can't comprehend thing, and I accept how he gained his powers more. Still pissed at what he did to Killua though.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 24, 2016)

Also you think Togashi is ever gonna give the rights to HxH away so it can be finished? Maybe he gives the author an outline and has them execute it, with certain scenes being done completely by togashi? Cause he sure as hell isn't finishing the story himself.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 24, 2016)

> What? This is the general public here. They get 99% of their information from the biased news station of their choosing. They don't have legitimate reasons sans party loyalty. People vote Trump because he's a face they recognize, not because they agree with his politics.


I'm voting for Trump not because he's a face I recognize but because I agree with his policies more than any other candidate (I would have voted for Rand Paul but he dropped). You can ask me why I agree or disagree with his policies and I'll answer.


> You can tell just by the way trump talks that he says some fucked up shit about minorities and Muslims. I can't imagine any republican I'd vote for. I really like Bernie, but I don't think he can deliver on everything he says.


Can you provide exact quotes?


----------



## Badalight (Feb 24, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Btw I went on a HxH manga binge the other day and I completely understand the Gon - Pitou thing more now. Still shallow of Gon, but it drilled the whole Gon can't comprehend thing, and I accept how he gained his powers more. Still pissed at what he did to Killua though.



Are you referring to a past conversation? Because you'll have to bring me up to speed.

At any rate, you're supposed to be pissed at Gon. That's kind of the point. I'd be worried if you weren't.

And I never had a problem with him gaining his powers. It was based on something Togashi had established yearssss beforehand. Togashi likes to introduce things, let them simmer in the background for awhile, and then bring them back like BOOM. He did it with the seemingly pointless rules in the Greed Island arc, which most viewers thought would never amount to anything but ended up becoming a huge part of their strategy to beat Genthru.

Anyway, will you be disappointed if it's the teacher? And I have absolutely zero reason to believe that the killer knows about the MC's powers. I don't know where you're getting that from.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 24, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> I'm voting for Trump not because he's a face I recognize but because I agree with his policies more than any other candidate (I would have voted for Rand Paul but he dropped). You can ask me why I agree or disagree with his policies and I'll answer.



You're not the general public, Cog. The average voter actually knows jack shit.

I wish there would be a way where we could vote on someone based on their policies. Like come up with a list of their policies and on election day you vote on which policy list you prefer rather than a name. The names are hidden. Sure, it'd be easy to tell apart the two candidates, but it at least forces the voters to be somewhat informed. If they know enough to differentiate the two per their policies, that's probably a giant improvement already.



BringerOfChaos said:


> Anyway RWBY isn't an amazing show, but it improves each season unlike other shows that usually decline as it goes on. It's pretty enjoyable.



Story telling in s1 and s2 were garbage. Monty is a good animator; he couldn't come up with an interesting world, character, or story. Maybe the story and overall productions values went up in s3, but anything was an improvement from the first 2 volumes. It's like a D rank shounen battle series. It was entertaining because of Monty's animation. With him gone, there's nothing left.



Dr. White said:


> Also you think Togashi is ever gonna give the rights to HxH away so it can be finished? Maybe he gives the author an outline and has them execute it, with certain scenes being done completely by togashi? Cause he sure as hell isn't finishing the story himself.



No, wtf. The dude doesn't even hire assistants because he wants to "draw every line of HXH on his own". Keep dreaming.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 24, 2016)

> You're not the general public, Cog. The average voter actually knows jack shit.


That's the closest thing to a compliment you have ever said to me
ck


> I wish there would be a way where we could vote on someone based on their policies. Like come up with a list of their policies and on election day you vote on which policy list you prefer rather than a name. The names are hidden. Sure, it'd be easy to tell apart the two candidates, but it at least forces the voters to be somewhat informed. If they know enough to differentiate the two per their policies, that's probably a giant improvement already.


That'd be a direct democracy you want, not a representative.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 24, 2016)

is this love?


*Spoiler*: __ 





> .@ariannahuff is unattractive both inside and out. I fully understand why her former husband left her for a man- he made a good decision.
> — Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) August 28, 2012





> All the women on The Apprentice flirted with me — consciously or unconsciously. That’s to be expected





> Django Unchained is the most racist movie I have ever seen, it sucked!


----------



## Matty (Feb 24, 2016)

I mentioned before. He was talking about Muslims saying "at home eating whatever they eat" as if to imply they are different people or animals. If you really want me to search I'll look it up but take my word. I was pretty surprised to hear him speak like that. I mean, I expect it from trump but just the fact he was lauded for his comments upsets me. I'm astonished so many people are filled with hatred


----------



## Badalight (Feb 24, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> That's the closest thing to a compliment you have ever said to me
> ck
> 
> That'd be a direct democracy you want, not a representative.



No, you don't understand. They are still voting on a person, but the ballots don't have a name to vote for - just a list of their policies. Still a representative democracy, but you have to know the candidates well enough to figure out which one you're actually voting for.

*Dr. White:* One more thing about red herrings, they're generally directly involved in the conflict. The actual murder has to keep some semblance of distance. By that I mean, look at some of the red herrings: the mom and the boyfriend. They can't possibly be the actual murderers, because they're already involved in child abuse. They're too "close". And again, that only leaves Kenya as the other possible candidate, who doesn't have the right hair color and is a child. So it aint him without some dumb time fuckery explanation.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 24, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> I mentioned before. He was talking about Muslims saying "at home eating whatever they eat" as if to imply they are different people or animals. If you really want me to search I'll look it up but take my word. I was pretty surprised to hear him speak like that. I mean, I expect it from trump but just the fact he was lauded for his comments upsets me. I'm astonished so many people are filled with hatred



people are morons so i'm not really surprised

nazi germany happened


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 24, 2016)

> I mentioned before. He was talking about Muslims saying "at home eating whatever they eat" as if to imply they are different people or animals. If you really want me to search I'll look it up but take my word. I was pretty surprised to hear him speak like that. I mean, I expect it from trump but just the fact he was lauded for his comments upsets me. I'm astonished so many people are filled with hatred


I mean different cultures have vastly different diets, different religions have different restrictions on foods and such. It was a blunt way of putting it but my guess is their diet is vastly different. I know for example the Turkish diet is vastly different, my best friend is turkish and has never had a doughnut because they aren't popular in Turkey.


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 24, 2016)

> I mentioned before. He was talking about Muslims saying "at home eating whatever they eat" as if to imply they are different people or animals. If you really want me to search I'll look it up but take my word. I was pretty surprised to hear him speak like that. I mean, I expect it from trump but just the fact he was lauded for his comments upsets me. I'm astonished so many people are filled with hatred


I mean different cultures have vastly different diets, different religions have different restrictions on foods and such. It was a blunt way of putting it but my guess is their diet is vastly different. I know for example the Turkish diet is vastly different, my best friend is turkish and has never had a doughnut because they aren't popular in Turkey.


----------



## Saru (Feb 24, 2016)

Itachі said:


> is this love?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




i feel sick to my stomach reading this...


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 24, 2016)

Saru who is the girl in your sig?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 24, 2016)

Saru said:


> i feel sick to my stomach reading this...



Please don't feel so stupid or insecure,it's not your fault


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 24, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]O74XDI-o7xc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 24, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> [YOUTUBE]O74XDI-o7xc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Matty (Feb 24, 2016)

I've felt that the best things to discuss with people at a party is religion and politics


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 24, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> I've felt that the best things to discuss with people at a party *is* religion and politics
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



and Grammar


----------



## Itachі (Feb 24, 2016)

this vegan gains guy keeps getting better

"she was the first person i could talk to and be totally real around, i could admit that i fucking hate kids and i just wanna fucking stab people and turns out she's a lot like me. she hates kids too and she has violent angry thoughts towards people and she's a misanthrope"

aww


----------



## Matty (Feb 24, 2016)

So my girlfriend says if we have a kid and its a girl she wants to name it Sakura... Not sure how I feel about that

@Dr that's a low blow


----------



## Itachі (Feb 24, 2016)

- talking about kids so early

- sakura

dump her bro


----------



## Badalight (Feb 24, 2016)

I was gonna call your gf stupid weeb trash but then I remember she's actually Japanese


----------



## Matty (Feb 24, 2016)

@Itachi she doesn't want a kid until she's 25 so we have 3 years. I'd be about 27-28 so it wouldn't be too bad 

@Bada nah she's a weeb  but in all seriousness I know it's a popular name there but I wasn't expecting that one. I never even thought about having kids or a family until recently.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 24, 2016)

i had a dream once that some girl gave birth to my child 

i should really stop dreaming


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 24, 2016)

I've already thought up names for my potential kids, but I'm not sharing.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 24, 2016)

my kid's gonna be called lord/lady dogfucker II


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 24, 2016)

> I've already thought up names for my potential kids, but I'm not sharing.


I want 7 to 21 kids. I have names for up to 21 boys. The mother can decide the girls.


----------



## Matty (Feb 24, 2016)

I'll name mine Matty1992

But in all seriousness. This strat-making is tricky for the tournament.. I've never done anything like this before. But it's fun even though I have no idea what i;m doing. When in doubt, wing it


----------



## Rocky (Feb 25, 2016)

If I have a girl I want to name her Avery. I dunno about a boy.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 25, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> So my girlfriend says if we have a kid and its a girl she wants to name it Sakura... Not sure how I feel about that



You know how you feel about that.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 25, 2016)

If you have a boy name him Sasori.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 25, 2016)

Maybe his girlfriend is a Street Fighter pro


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Matty (Feb 25, 2016)

Rocky said:


> If you have a boy name him Sasori.



As tempting as it would be I don't think I'd name anything sasori. I would name a dog Sasuke though. When I was younger my uncle had a dog named gandalf which I always thought was the coolest. But I wouldn't steal his name so I'd probably name a dog sasuke, kakashi or Tobi. 

And if it was a girl dog I'd name it sakura or mei. Not because I like mei, she's actually not a favorite of mine I just think its a nice name for a girl


----------



## Cognitios (Feb 25, 2016)

My mom named her cat and her first born son after herself


----------



## Saru (Feb 25, 2016)

Cognitios said:


> Saru who is the girl in your sig?




Naruto Uzumaki. 


It was Meghan Markle. She's an actress and she's extremely fine. 




Itachі said:


> Please don't feel so stupid or insecure,it's not your fault







i hope that Trump isn't the bigoted dolt he makes himself out to be.

he's just playing Politics. he doesn't actually believe half the stuff he says.

... right?





Nikushimi said:


> [YOUTUBE]O74XDI-o7xc[/YOUTUBE]




i almost legitimately feel bad for this man now


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 25, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> So my girlfriend says if we have a kid and its a girl she wants to name it Sakura... Not sure how I feel about that
> 
> @Dr that's a low blow



It can work.  Is it after the one from Card Captors, the one from Street Fighter, or the one from Naruto?


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 25, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> I hope Trump wins.


There's not a single doubt in my mind that Trump will be president.

And the visceral fear he causes in certain types of people is delicious. You'd think he was sending them to the ovens.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 25, 2016)

These last three pages were like the part of a book where the author breaks down and writes everyone as the same character so you can't tell who's talking.


----------



## Sans (Feb 25, 2016)

All work and no play makes Kom a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Kom a dull boy.​All work and no play makes Kom a dull boy.​ All work and no play makes Kom a dull boy.All work and no play makes Kom a dull boy.All work and no play makes Kom a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Kom a dull boy. All work and no play makes Kom a dull boy. 
     All work and no play makes Kom a dull boy.    All work and no play makes Kom a dull boy.       All work and no play makes Kom a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Kom a dull boy.​All work and no play makes Kom a dull boy.​ All work and no play makes Kom a dull boy.​                         All work and no play makes Kom a dull boy.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 25, 2016)

Who is Kom?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2016)

The thought of Trump winning disturbs me greatly.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 25, 2016)

*@Matty*

You should totally just name your future daughter Salad instead of Sakura.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm naming my daughter Megaman.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 25, 2016)

[S-A-F];55260280 said:
			
		

> The thought of Trump winning disturbs me greatly.


Spoken like a yuge loser.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 25, 2016)

Yuge Loser was the infamous season 0 of a popular 2000's anime featuring a children's card game.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 25, 2016)

I watched Deadpool yesterday. Some moments felt a bit too try hard but the movie was great. 


Who would win, Hidan or Deadpool


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 25, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Who would win, Hidan or Deadpool



I'm not that familiar with the Deadpool comics. Movie Deadpool would get scrubbed, though. But Hidan can't kill either version of him.

Would probably be one of the most hilarious crossover matches you could come up with, too. Just the exchange of shit talk would make it worth seeing.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm not that familiar with comics either, but apparently comic Deadpool is immortal because a cosmic being named Thanos was jealous of him because they both had a crush on a feminine looking avatar/personification of death, so Thanos gave Deadpool immortality so he can never meet death 

But yeah, I think stat wise he's just (Marvel standard)peak human, so around Captain America speed and strength. 

The fight would still be great.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 25, 2016)

Has anyone seen Deadpool? I was entertained by the number of children in the theater alone.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 25, 2016)

I saw it.  I'd rate it as better than Batman but worse than Green Lantern.


----------



## Matty (Feb 25, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> I'm naming my daughter Megaman.



Is that biblical??



BringerOfChaos said:


> *@Matty*
> 
> You should totally just name your future daughter Salad instead of Sakura.



Bahaha but I hate Salad...



Rocky said:


> Has anyone seen Deadpool? I was entertained by the number of children in the theater alone.



I didnt see any, but it would have been hilarious to see. That's the least "kid friendly" superhero movie ever


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 25, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I'm not that familiar with comics either, but apparently comic Deadpool is immortal because a cosmic being named Thanos was jealous of him because they both had a crush on a feminine looking avatar/personification of death, so Thanos gave Deadpool immortality so he can never meet death



That's pretty funny.



> But yeah, I think stat wise he's just (Marvel standard)peak human, so around Captain America speed and strength.
> 
> The fight would still be great.



From what I have heard about Cap he would probably hand Hidan his ass. Peak human is totally underselling him.



Rocky said:


> Has anyone seen Deadpool? I was entertained by the number of children in the theater alone.



Easy there, t0x. 

That movie was totally not a kid's movie, though. Bad parents.



Sadness on Wheels said:


> I saw it.  I'd rate it as better than Batman but worse than Green Lantern.



Hey, which Batman?


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 25, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> I saw it.  I'd rate it as better than Batman but worse than Green Lantern.



Which Batman?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 25, 2016)

Dark Knight > Batman Begins > Dark Knight Rises

Rises was boring as fuck, I fell asleep multiple times and kept waking up confused


----------



## Saru (Feb 25, 2016)

^  

that's interesting though, because i heard from everyone that it was better than Dark Knight. i guess it did look more... overblown?

haven't seen Deadpool yet either, but hopefully i'll be able to watch it this weekend. Deadpool is the one person who Hidan a.k.a. "Slowest in Akatsuki" may be faster than. Deadpool would still win though.


----------



## Matty (Feb 25, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Dark Knight > Batman Begins > Dark Knight Rises
> 
> Rises was boring as fuck, I fell asleep multiple times and kept waking up confused



Agreed with that ranking 100% n

@Saru, I'd say Hidan can win unless Deadpool's regen would allow his heart to heal after. I guess he could just stab his brain during the ritual instead though 

My question is Darth Vader or Kisame


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 25, 2016)

Old canon Vader stomps. Current canon Vader low/mid difs probably.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 25, 2016)

Vader rapes him hard.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 25, 2016)

omg I just found this from so long ago  , ahh the good ol days.
[YOUTUBE]CVZ1jU-GtcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 25, 2016)

I liked reactions after Edo Itachi first performance alongside/against Nagato more. People went completely hysterical. Glorious.


----------



## Saru (Feb 25, 2016)

the reaction to Itachi sealing Nagato was hilarious. the only thing that topped it for me is Kakashi busting out Perfect Susano'o. it was like Kishi just didn't give a darn at that point.




matty1991 said:


> @Saru, I'd say Hidan can win unless Deadpool's regen would allow his heart to heal after. I guess he could just stab his brain during the ritual instead though




idk how much different they are in speed. apparently genin in Naruto move faster than the speed of sound or something.




> My question is Darth Vader or Kisame





Dr. White said:


> Vader rapes him hard.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 25, 2016)

I remember when Ino saved the world and Naruto said she was faster than him.  Those were the good days.


----------



## Matty (Feb 25, 2016)

I've actually heard EU Vader and Sideous could mindfuck entire planets and probably beat EMS Madara. Of course idk how true that is.

What is more powerful, Sharingan precog or Vader Precog?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 25, 2016)

Star Wars is apparently cray.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 25, 2016)

Vader has legit pre cog, more similar to Sage Mode sensing but more hax. Not dependent on vision. So Vaders.


----------



## Matty (Feb 25, 2016)

It's crazy. The more I think about the newest one the less I like it.

I also heard they're making a han solo origin story. 

Just seems like they are going to try and cash in on blind loyalty because I'll go see every one.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi Octavian.  It's been forever.  How's life?


----------



## Octavian (Feb 25, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Hi Octavian.  It's been forever.  How's life?



long time no see, been hanging out in the sports section these days but sensed a marked decrease in  usage in the BD and came back to restore balance.

and lol @ niku's research journals, not sure if extended troll or niku being niku


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 25, 2016)

Now Jiraiya? Jiraiya was a great man and a great shinobi. The greatest! His whole life was tremendous, incredible. He did a lot of truly tremendous things. He was a yuge war hero, I mean one of the greatest of all time. He had a lot of friends and everyone respected and admired him.
I don't want to brag about him because he was a humble guy, but he was worth a lot of money. He built a tremendous fortune. He wrote some of the best books of all time. Yuge best sellers. Just incredible.
His apprentices have also gone to do amazing things. He basically taught the Child of Prophecy everything he knew. 
Jiraiya's legacy is so great. So big! I mean, better than anyone else's. 

He Made Konoha Great Again!


----------



## Matty (Feb 25, 2016)

Mr.Blonde said:


> Look, I don't even want to talk about Itachi. I mean, I guess it wasn't his fault, but he was a pathological... just, a low energy guy with no stamina. He was - I mean look at him - he was a criminal and a deviant. He wore fingernail polish, he kidnapped women and harassed children, he spent his whole life hiding in the shadows like a roach.
> 
> I mean, seriously? He was born with a silver spoon, and he was a total embarrassment to his family and his clan. Which by the way, he killed. He was scum, the worst, a liar and a murderer. Just disgusting.



Damn, tell me how you really feel


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 25, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Damn, tell me how you really feel


I _am_ telling you how I really feel. I mean, Niku? Look, I guess he's a pretty nice guy, I have some friends on the forum and they say some nice things about him, but he's owned by the Mods. _Nobody_ owns Mr. Blonde!
But Niku? I mean, if the Mods want a favor from him, believe me they're going to get it.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 25, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I'm not that familiar with comics either, but apparently comic Deadpool is immortal because a cosmic being named Thanos was jealous of him because they both had a crush on a feminine looking avatar/personification of death, so Thanos gave Deadpool immortality so he can never meet death
> 
> But yeah, I think stat wise he's just (Marvel standard)peak human, so around Captain America speed and strength.
> 
> The fight would still be great.



You're retarded if you think Deadpool was lose even against a match against everyone in Naruto combined.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 25, 2016)

Badalight said:


> You're retarded if you think Deadpool was lose even against a match against everyone in Naruto combined.



Katsuyu solo's  


Actually I made an OBD thread and apparently Captain America has a calc that puts him at mach 189 which Deadpool can probably be scaled too. Deadpool constantly fights fast characters even if it makes no sense.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 25, 2016)

Scratch that.  You're retarded if you believe in calcs.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 25, 2016)

Why doesn't it make sense? He's a superhero. Superhero comics are super inconsistent and all over the place with feats.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 25, 2016)

The feat doesn't fit the narrative. Deathstroke only has an healing factor from an experiment, and immortality that was given to him by a curse from a cosmic being. Everything else is skill. He shouldn't have mach 100 and above reactions and speed. 

I'm sure Batman has some reaction/speed feats in some random comic that can probably be calced to give him mach 100 whatever. 

It's simply bad writing just to make street tier characters stronger. Look at any comic that depicts Batman vs Superman. What we should expect is Superman speed blitzing and neg diffing. Is that what we get? Nope, that  would be boring story telling. So instead Batman suddenly has the ability to punch Superman without breaking his fist, and the ability to react to a character who can move at speeds he couldn't dream of moving.

*@SoW*

I'm okay with calcs when it comes to the OBD... But not calcs that make Batman and Captain America have mach 100 speed and reactions


----------



## Badalight (Feb 25, 2016)

deathstroke?


----------



## Matty (Feb 25, 2016)

Who is the weakest person who can solo the narutoverseas

I've heard Sosuke Aizen from Bleach could


----------



## Bringer (Feb 25, 2016)

Badalight said:


> deathstroke?



My bad. I meant Deadpool. In my defense Deadpool is a parody character of Deathstroke. 

Slade Wilson

Wade Wilson


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 25, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Thanks for making me remember this moment over and over again Bringer.



That was sad, but I was more moved by 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pyrrha's death.  She was my favorite character, dammit.






Cognitios said:


> One thing I think people who oppose Trump or Clinton or whoever should ask themselves is what good qualities make other people want to vote for that person. If you can't think of any (I mean good qualities from your point of view, not "Oh only racists vote for Trump because he' hates mexicans") then you probably don't understand the candidate well enough to actually oppose them.



With Trump, I think a lot of it has to do with people being really fed up with a lot of the "Washington insiders."  Many Republican voters don't want to vote for someone who has the backing of the Republican establishment, because they don't _like_ the establishment.  But they don't want to vote for a Democrat either, and third parties aren't really viable.  So wat do?

But then Trump comes along, and the Republican establishment _hates_ him.  If Itachi saw Mitch McConnell and Lindsey Graham watching a Trump speech, he'd nod approvingly at them and say, "You do not lack hatred."  So a significant portion of the Republican voter base goes, "Ah ha!  Here's someone who's not a Democrat but also doesn't have the Washington elite's hand up his ass!"  

I think another aspect of it may be that, because Trump is so ridiculously rich, people see him as impossible to bribe.



Nikushimi said:


> I've already thought up names for my potential kids, but I'm not sharing.



Let me guess: Itachi?



Sadness on Wheels said:


> These last three pages were like the part of a book where the author breaks down and writes everyone as the same character so you can't tell who's talking.



You should have seen when five different people adopted Hiro's chibi Sakura avy.



BringerOfChaos said:


> I watched Deadpool yesterday. Some moments felt a bit too try hard but the movie was great.



I'm planning to go see Deadpool this weekend.




Alex Payne said:


> I liked reactions after Edo Itachi first performance alongside/against Nagato more. People went completely hysterical. Glorious.



Indeed, the damage control was hilarious.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 25, 2016)

Daenerys Stormborn said:


> That was sad, but I was more moved by
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ugh, yes.  I loved her.  She did so much better than I thought she would, and still.  She raised too many death flags.






> You should have seen when five different people adopted Hiro's chibi Sakura avy.



I took a break from the forums then, and when everyone had the same Itachi avatar.

It was too much headache.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 25, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



I think she did way too good. Ozpin told her she'd only get in the way during his fight, then she pressures Cinder way too hard later on.  I know she's supposed to be a prodigy but it feels like she put up a better fight than Ozpin who has a hax ass semblance(that shit was like... Time related) If Pyrrha was gonna do that good her and Ozpin should've double teamed.  

It really made Cinder lose credibility as a villain... Scratch that, Ruby's Deux Ex Machina did that. I mean it was foreshadowed episode 1 but still that was such a anticlimactic solution. 

Also anyone find it weird how they killed off Amber like that? Her voice actor is Laura Bailey, they wouldn't have gotten such a well known voice actor just for her to make grunting sounds, be unconscious, and die. I'm thinking Amber might be in control of Cinder's body.  

And on one last note I love Salem's design. I love how the show's narrator since episode 1 turns out to be a villain.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 25, 2016)

watching the japanese drama about my small friend named hinazuki


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 25, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *@SoW*
> 
> I'm okay with calcs when it comes to the OBD... But not calcs that make Batman and Captain America have mach 100 speed and reactions



Calcs don't make anyone anything. That's called inonsistent writing. And Comic book peak humans >> regular peak humans.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 25, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Calcs don't make anyone anything.



Come again?



> That's called inonsistent writing. And Comic book peak humans >> regular peak humans.



I know that, but I'm pretty sure comic book peak human isn't mach 100 reflexes/speed. 

Here's the calc they linked me in the OBD



When I said it could be outlier they said Captain America has consistent feats like this.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 25, 2016)

all of the characters are way too complacent with satoru's plan


----------



## Itachі (Feb 25, 2016)

[sp]satoru's mother making hinazuki-hime sit on the cold bathroom floor [/sp]


----------



## Saru (Feb 25, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Who is the weakest person who can solo the narutoverseas
> 
> I've heard Sosuke Aizen from Bleach could




Choice Scarf Imposter Ditto


Somebody really fast who can erase another person's existence (Kaguya).


----------



## Badalight (Feb 25, 2016)

This 29 year old wants 10 year old puss

fuck thisssssssssss


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 25, 2016)

Spoiler tag you Hinazuki stuff, some of us aren't caught up to the episode that just released.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 25, 2016)

i bet mc turns out to be the rapist pedo


----------



## Badalight (Feb 25, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Spoiler tag you Hinazuki stuff, some of us aren't caught up to the episode that just released.



he's wanted 10 year old puss since like episode 2, and he wanted 17 year old puss in episode 1

no spoilers here


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 25, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> My bad. I meant Deadpool. In my defense Deadpool is a parody character of Deathstroke.
> 
> Slade Wilson
> 
> Wade Wilson



Holy shit.

HOLY SHIT.

*mindblown*



Daenerys Stormborn said:


> Let me guess: Itachi?







> Indeed, the damage control was hilarious.



The Telegrams felt like Christmas that week. 

It's weird that I haven't been there in like half a year. It's weird not going back every week for a serving of disappointment, now that I stop and think about it.

Feels good.



Badalight said:


> he's wanted 10 year old puss since like episode 2, and he wanted 17 year old puss in episode 1
> 
> no spoilers here



[t0x intensifies]


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 25, 2016)

omg that dinner scene


----------



## Itachі (Feb 25, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> omg that dinner scene




*Spoiler*: __ 



you liked that shit?

the person that animated hinazuki's tears is clearly an autist


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 25, 2016)

Itachі said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're buggin lmao


----------



## Itachі (Feb 25, 2016)

why doesn't mc just fuck his mother instead of lusting after 10/17 year olds?

i*c*st is clearly better than paedophilia

especially when ur mum looks like that


----------



## Badalight (Feb 25, 2016)

Man, as someone who hasn't read the manga, this show is going to completely rush the ending. They have way too much to adapt in 4 more episodes. I've also been reading the manga on the backside to see the differences, and they skip so fucking much. It's a really shoddy adaption in that aspect. Episode 1 they just completely skip 3 chapters... because reasons. 3 monthly length chapters, at that. In a series of less than 50 chapters, skipping 3 is a fucking lot.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 25, 2016)

Dr. White said:


>



>choosing paedophilia over steamy forbidden sex with hot milf (that just so happens to be your mother)


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 25, 2016)

Itachі said:


> >choosing paedophilia over steamy forbidden sex with hot milf (that just so happens to be your mother)



why are you choosing one or the other, none sounds about fine


----------



## Rocky (Feb 25, 2016)

Yeah choose cheating instead.


----------



## Matty (Feb 25, 2016)

Uhhhh either is terrible


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 25, 2016)

*comes into thread*

Hey guys, what's-

*reads current convo*

... 

*leaves thread*


----------



## Itachі (Feb 25, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> why are you choosing one or the other, none sounds about fine



urges must be surpressed bro

those who fuck their mother are scum, but those who fuck 10 year old girls are worse than scum


----------



## Itachі (Feb 25, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Yeah choose cheating instead.


----------



## Matty (Feb 25, 2016)

What about those who fuck their dads?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 25, 2016)

Ew, who'd do that?


----------



## Badalight (Feb 25, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> why are you choosing one or the other, none sounds about fine



Yet, you're watching a show in which a 29 year old man was blushing at the fact a 10 year old was in the shower. And then later tells his mom that she's getting in the way of them sleeping together.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 25, 2016)

Badalight said:


> Yet, you're watching a show in which a 29 year old man was blushing at the fact a 10 year old was in the shower. And then later tells his mom that she's getting in the way of them sleeping together.



I agree, I'd rather fuck my mother than watch this show again.


----------



## Matty (Feb 25, 2016)

Solid convo


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 25, 2016)

Dr. White said:


>



Youki have a different morality.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 25, 2016)

Badalight said:


> Yet, you're watching a show in which a 29 year old man was blushing at the fact a 10 year old was in the shower. And then later tells his mom that she's getting in the way of them sleeping together.



Because it is entertaining and you're blowing it out of proportion>? I don't quite get what you're implying, I can't watch this show and not be against fucking 10 year olds or my mom? Is that why you picked up on it?


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 25, 2016)

So Cog is a necrophiliac/narcissist, Bada is elitist, I'm overly obtuse and arrogant and Itachi has a deep Oedipus complex. What will happen on the next episode of Dragonball Z?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 25, 2016)

Badalight said:


> Yet, you're watching a show in which a 29 year old man was blushing at the fact a 10 year old was in the shower. And then later tells his mom that she's getting in the way of them sleeping together.



He just wants those platonic cuddles.  He was all embarrassed because his mom was giving platonic cuddles to his small friend Hinazuka in the room he could not enter.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 25, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> So Cog is a necrophiliac/narcissist, Bada is elitist, I'm overly obtuse and arrogant and Itachi has a deep Oedipus complex. What will happen on the next episode of Dragonball Z?



i'd rather kill my mother and marry my dad tbh

or just kill my mother

that works



Dr. White said:


> Because it is entertaining and you're blowing it out of proportion>? I don't quite get what you're implying, I can't watch this show and not be against fucking 10 year olds or my mom? Is that why you picked up on it?



Pathetic attempt at saving face, Dr. White. The fact that you display disgust towards a man having sexual intercourse with the woman who loves him most but not towards a brutal destruction of innocence just shows how far you've fallen.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 25, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> small friend Hinazuka



first u mispell her name

and now you mispell her name while using my phrase

FUCK YOU


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 25, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Pathetic attempt at saving face, Dr. White. The fact that you display disgust towards a man having sexual intercourse with the woman who loves him most but not towards a brutal destruction of innocence just shows how far you've fallen.


I guess men can't be intimate without wanting seual gratificationanymore. All blushes embarrassment, and sings of affection must directly be related to one's penis. Well, the more you know I guess.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 25, 2016)

Erasuredome Conversation Thread:  My Small Friend Hinazuka Can't Be This Cute


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 25, 2016)

Itachі said:


> first u mispell her name
> 
> and now you mispell her name while using my phrase
> 
> FUCK YOU



I'm sorry.  I really thought I was getting it right after you lectured me.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 25, 2016)

pirate y u gotta do me like that? 

ino is A COCKMONGREL



Dr. White said:


> I guess men can't be intimate without wanting seual gratificationanymore. All blushes embarrassment, and sings of affection must directly be related to one's penis. Well, the more you know I guess.



You think your side's got it bad? Men can't dry hump their mothers anymore without being deemed as incestual scum.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 25, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> I'm sorry.  I really thought I was getting it right after you lectured me.



pignore what i said about ino


----------



## Itachі (Feb 25, 2016)

i love it when bitches threaten me


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 25, 2016)

POW is AI and is my gf don't call SOW a bitch


----------



## Itachі (Feb 25, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> POW is AI and is my gf don't call SOW a bitch



bitch is a compliment tbh

tho the last time i sent that to a girl she didn't reply to me ck


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 25, 2016)

Itachі said:


> *pignore* what i said about ino


----------



## Itachі (Feb 25, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> solid senjutsu



i don't think it was because of that tho coz i always called her bitch 

she probably died or something idk


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 25, 2016)

Itachі said:


> i don't think it was because of that tho coz i always called her bitch
> 
> she probably died or something idk



maybe you really only talked to her inside of your dream inside your dream. You gotta find her in a hotel elevator or something.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 25, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> maybe you really only talked to her inside of your dream inside your dream. You gotta find her in a hotel elevator or something.



i will probably never talk to her again

too stubborn to text her again


----------



## Badalight (Feb 25, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> So Cog is a necrophiliac/narcissist, Bada is elitist, I'm overly obtuse and arrogant and Itachi has a deep Oedipus complex. What will happen on the next episode of Dragonball Z?



GIVE ME 23 EXAMPLES ON HOW I'M ELITIST


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 25, 2016)

Badalight said:


> GIVE ME 23 EXAMPLES ON HOW I'M ELITIST



I don't have time to link 23/26 of your last post


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 25, 2016)

great post 9/10 would read again


----------



## Badalight (Feb 25, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> I don't have time to link 23/26 of your last post



Chh.

Just another example of how I'm superior to you


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 25, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> great post 9/10 would read again



7/10.  Only average.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 25, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> 7/10.  Only average.



Nah, you're deluding yourself into thinking it's more simple than it is.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Badalight (Feb 25, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> 7/10.  Only average.



POW

you were my ally


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 25, 2016)

That explains how easily my knife found your back.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 25, 2016)

Dug up this old gem from my picture folder. Enjoy:



*Spoiler*: __ 
















Continued in next post...


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 25, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Itachі (Feb 25, 2016)

Why give Itachi powers and two pieces inferior to his own?


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 25, 2016)

yo what are some scary thing from your childhoods? I'll start
[YOUTUBE]Uqa3NrG3CGE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]P-busojcI7Y[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]hgTxrK9khng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Itachі (Feb 25, 2016)

my mother was watching a dvd of a relative's wedding and i didn't like it

i couldn't look at the dvd so i hid it


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 25, 2016)

Whoever and whenever mommy brought home a new dad for the week.  Sorry I can't post links.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 25, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Whoever and whenever mommy brought home a new dad for the week.  Sorry I can't post links.



did you assert your dominance by kissing your mother on the cheek while they looked on in jealousy?


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 25, 2016)

Courage was a pretty fucked up kid's show.

That scene with the slab and King Rhamses was pure gold, tho.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 25, 2016)

Kid's shows are waaaay more fucked up nowadays than they were back in my childhood, though. Just look at Adventure Time or Regular Show or...this shit right here:

[YOUTUBE]r_9CY_B5hLo[/YOUTUBE]

Like how the fuck do you even explain that except demons.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 25, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> Courage was a pretty fucked up kid's show.
> 
> That scene with the slab and King Rhamses was pure gold, tho.



Mureum's serial rapist nephew is the most classic.

But the most golden was the bellringer hunchback dude who did gymnastics 
[YOUTUBE]GcDh5pOE_yY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Matty (Feb 25, 2016)

I am a 24 year old man who is still uneasy sleeping in the dark by myself. Only if I'm sleeping with my gf, a friend that is sleeping on the floor or if I am just so drunk I don't care I usually always sleep with the TV on. Always have. Sometimes I'll sleep with it off if I have something important in the morning, and as I've been older its easier but I still get creeped out if I'm alone in the dark

Grudge and the ring terrified me as a lad -_-

As an anxious little kid I would imagine courage would've scared me but it never did. I think because I liked it so much and because it was a cartoon I didn't think of it like that


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 25, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> I am a 24 year old man who is still uneasy sleeping in the dark by myself. Only if I'm sleeping with my gf, a friend that is sleeping on the floor or if I am just so drunk I don't care I usually always sleep with the TV on. Always have. Sometimes I'll sleep with it off if I have something important in the morning
> 
> Grudge and the ring terrified me as a lad -_-



I used to be like that, although my absolute number 1 need for sleep is a fan or some constant noise.

I slept with a nightlight until like 6th grade doe. Tv pisses me off though unless I'm drunk.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 26, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Mureum's






?


Must've been a cameo. I never saw that episode.


----------



## Matty (Feb 26, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> I used to be like that, although my absolute number 1 need for sleep is a fan or some constant noise.



Absolutely I always need a fan


----------



## Itachі (Feb 26, 2016)

meruem was a top tier character


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Matty (Feb 26, 2016)

Quick question about Colliseum strat writing


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasori starts in Hiruko. Can I have him get out him right away in the prep phase? Or does he have t remain in until it's broken. Also I believe it is a puppet just like any other puppet so I imagine I can have him control it from outside


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 26, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Quick question about Colliseum strat writing
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Prep phase doesn't allow physical actions. You can simply order Sasori to quickly leave Hiruko at the beginning of the match. Wait, aren't you a Sasori-fan? What's with those question. You'd better ditch Hiruko altogether though. Isn't going to worth using it in Semi-Unrestricted.


----------



## Matty (Feb 26, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Prep phase doesn't allow physical actions. You can simply order Sasori to quickly leave Hiruko at the beginning of the match. Wait, aren't you a Sasori-fan? What's with those question. You'd better ditch Hiruko altogether though. Isn't going to worth using it in Semi-Unrestricted.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Thanks, I'm just clueless. Writing my strat now but not trying to fuck up and break rules.Much appreciated. And no I'm not a Sasori fan, I despise that guy in all honesty


----------



## Badalight (Feb 26, 2016)

matty did u fuckin finish hxh or what


----------



## Matty (Feb 26, 2016)

Not yet. I got caught in a genjutsu, I' finishing up the CA arc tomorrow most likely. Right now I'm laying in bed listening to "heaven shaking event" n repeat and writing a strat for this tournament.

Real weeaboo type stuff in my room right now.

HXH has been amazing though, you're a good man for making that suggestion


----------



## Itachі (Feb 26, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]GsbGh8HPkMY[/YOUTUBE]

truly my heir


----------



## Matty (Feb 26, 2016)

el oh el. Haven't played Sonic in a minute


----------



## Bonly (Feb 26, 2016)

Badalight said:


> matty did u fuckin finish hxh or what



>Hiatus x Hiatus
>Finishing


----------



## Saru (Feb 26, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> Dug up this old gem from my picture folder. Enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nikushimi said:


> *Spoiler*: __




[x]

must spread



> Courage was a pretty fucked up kid's show.




Courage was fucked up indeed

do y'all remember Bunny and her pimp Mad Dog?




i had to take a break from Courage after that episode


----------



## Matty (Feb 26, 2016)

Saru said:


> [x]
> i had to take a break from Courage after that episode



was wondering where that pic was from!!! 

Yes I never realized that, looking back on it now that's pretty fucked up


----------



## Ersa (Feb 26, 2016)

Bada, have you seen ERASED?


----------



## Badalight (Feb 26, 2016)

Ersa said:


> Bada, have you seen ERASED?



are you fucking with me or what


----------



## Ersa (Feb 26, 2016)

Thoughts?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 26, 2016)

_ERASED_ is pretty good.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 26, 2016)

So apparently Netflix is making their own original anime called Perfect Bones


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 26, 2016)

Your set sucks.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 26, 2016)

Your country sucks.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> So apparently Netflix is making their own original anime called Perfect Bones



It's weird to realize this but Netflix has been my window to the world for 4 years, I haven't had cable. Their originals tend to be quality. Not always 

Does the thing show any promise?


----------



## Bringer (Feb 26, 2016)

Well the studio that is animating it is the same studio that animated Ghost In The Shell, so the animation should be good. But other than that no info on plot.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 26, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Well the studio that is animating it is the same studio that animated Ghost In The Shell, so the animation should be good. But other than that no info on plot.





> Ghost In The Shell





> animation





> good



[x]


Just what I want to see--more clunky Zoids CGI.

Can't wait for season 2 of Attack on Titan to save anime.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Well the studio that is animating it is the same studio that animated Ghost In The Shell, so the animation should be good. But other than that no info on plot.



That's really more than enough to watch though


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 26, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]hmzDL1l3Fag[/YOUTUBE]



> Pok?mon Bank adds compatibility for Pok?mon Red/Green/Blue/Yellow into Pok?mon Sun & Moon




It's time to raise Gen 1 Charizard.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 26, 2016)

Worst trailer ever, tells us nothing about gen 7.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 26, 2016)

It's every Pokemon game in one, obvs.


----------



## Matty (Feb 26, 2016)

Pokemon will just be pokemon. I've actually been playing sapphire the past few days. A+ game


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 26, 2016)

I don't understand why the compatibility thing is a big deal.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2016)

I still have a pokemon red cartridge. 

I also have a working crystal one, which is apparently rare. I'm not sure why my battery hasn't broken or leaked


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 26, 2016)

I replaced my Crystal batter.  Well, someone did for me.  Now I can raise extreme an speed dratini.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2016)

It's been in a cool, dry place for a decade I guess. My desk drawer. It's not like it was in the garage. Maybe that's how people's stuff got damaged


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 26, 2016)

People need to stop storing their electronics in or around fire.  They think what's fine for your hairspray is what's fine for anything, but it's not.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 26, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> It's every Pokemon game in one, obvs.



I don't think that's possible on a DS, lol.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2016)

A 3ds cartridge is 8gigs, that should be plenty of room 

If they stick to the style its been


----------



## Rocky (Feb 26, 2016)

A Pok?mon game that included six regions _in detail_ would fit on an 8gig cartridge? I dunno. I wouldn't want a game filled with a bunch of quarter-assed regions. Unless the "every game in one" thing means that every Pok?mon will be available, but that wouldn't exactly be unique to Sun & Moon.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 26, 2016)

I don't actually know.  I watched the full direct and it said next to nothing.


----------



## Matty (Feb 26, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> People need to stop storing their electronics in or around fire.  They think what's fine for your hairspray is what's fine for anything, but it's not.



What do you mean ??


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 26, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> What do you mean ??


He's saying the framus intersects with the ramistan approximately at the paternoster.


----------



## Matty (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 26, 2016)

Rocky said:


> A Pok?mon game that included six regions _in detail_ would fit on an 8gig cartridge? I dunno. I wouldn't want a game filled with a bunch of quarter-assed regions. Unless the "every game in one" thing means that every Pok?mon will be available, but that wouldn't exactly be unique to Sun & Moon.



I would be fine with them dialing back to Fire Red style is if meant getting a sweet-ass epic tail of conquering every league in the world.

The problem is that it makes some entire regions super-powerful as the levels increase throughout the game. 

... Maybe they could introduce a mechanic where you roll back a Pokemon's level in exchange for improving its base stats or something.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2016)

Rocky said:


> A Pok?mon game that included six regions _in detail_ would fit on an 8gig cartridge? I dunno. I wouldn't want a game filled with a bunch of quarter-assed regions. Unless the "every game in one" thing means that every Pok?mon will be available, but that wouldn't exactly be unique to Sun & Moon.



I'm no coder by any means so I really don't know why it can't be done but I suppose that's the thing, we sacrifice old regions for new features


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 26, 2016)

Just give me my _fucking_ Mega Dragonite.

And Mega Arcanine.

And Mega Snorlax.

And Mega Ninetails.

And Mega Blissey.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 26, 2016)

Mr.Blonde said:


> He's saying the framus intersects with the ramistan approximately at the paternoster.



Approximately, yes.


----------



## Matty (Feb 26, 2016)

You guys are far too tech savvy for my simple mind


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 26, 2016)

Those least likely to read the labels are the ones most likely to need the warning.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 26, 2016)

ooh, a 

Protean would be its obvious ability.

Its stats would be too weak though.


----------



## Matty (Feb 26, 2016)

Is there a mega beedrill?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 26, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> Can't wait for season 2 of Attack on Titan to save anime.



This is a classic Niku thing to say.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 26, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Is there a mega beedrill?



Actually yes. Yes there is.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 26, 2016)

Komnenos is a Mega Loser.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 26, 2016)

Mega Beedrill is awesome. They should min max more pokes.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 26, 2016)

For Mega Komnenos, they min'd his already low coolness and max'd his terribleness.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 26, 2016)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Komnenos is a Mega Loser.



Who?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 26, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> ooh, a
> 
> Protean would be its obvious ability.
> 
> Its stats would be too weak though.



Hey look it's Kaguya.


----------



## Matty (Feb 26, 2016)

Its a new day, but it all feels old, its a good life, that's what I'm told


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 26, 2016)

Rocky makes demotivational posters.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 26, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> ooh, a
> 
> Protean would be its obvious ability.
> 
> Its stats would be too weak though.



Yooo that shit is dope. Eevee is teh GOAT. Well Espeon and Mewtwo are is, but Eevee is close second.


----------



## Matty (Feb 26, 2016)

Espeon is definitely dope. Nothing beats the original trio doe


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 26, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Espeon is definitely dope. Nothing beats the original trio doe



espeon/Umbreon > Original Trio > Glacieon/Leafeon > That Sylveon


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2016)

I like sylveon


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 26, 2016)

Man don't know shit about them mega forms. Sounds like some Digimon stuff. Been out the Poke loop since DIamond and Pearl.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 26, 2016)

Jolteon besto


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 26, 2016)

~M~ said:


> I like sylveon



Not bad but bottom o the barrel IMO. Espeon clobbers no diff IMO


----------



## Badalight (Feb 26, 2016)

Ersa said:


> Thoughts?



are you trolling


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Not bad but bottom o the barrel IMO. Espeon clobbers no diff IMO



It's the only meta competitive eveeloution which makes me biased 

I always end up liking the powerful ones


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 26, 2016)

Caring about power in the Pokemon games makes you sound like a villain.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 26, 2016)

~M~ said:


> It's the only meta competitive eveeloution which makes me biased
> 
> I always end up liking the powerful ones



Espeon was viable special sweeper IIRC.

Espeon is also just better at life in general.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm no animal abuser, trust me. But fuck if garchomp ain't sexy in concept, design, and execution


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Espeon was viable special sweeper IIRC.
> 
> Espeon is also just better at life in general.



...Not even a little. Espeon is probably my favorite (I got super attached to mine in crystal) but Alakazam has better moves, speed, power, only thing Espeon can do is baton pass... Which is banned in most leagues 

Sylveon comes in on allstars and says fuck your shit, tanks their hits and bashes glass cannons


----------



## Bringer (Feb 26, 2016)

Gen 4 was my favorite game. Torterra is my favorite starter.

I want Mega Torterra with multiscale. Make it an island sized Poke. Lower it's speed until it's one of the slowest Pokemon's in the game. Then lower it's special attack. Put all the points taken out of speed and special attack into attack. Then distribute the mega 100+ stat boost into defense and special defense.


edit: 

Jolteon>>>Vaporeon/Flareon
Umbreon>>>Espeon
Leafeon>>>Glaceon
Sylveon is my least favorite though


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 26, 2016)

~M~ said:


> ...Not even a little. Espeon is probably my favorite (I got super attached to mine in crystal) but Alakazam has better moves, speed, power, only thing Espeon can do is baton pass... Which is banned in most leagues
> 
> Sylveon comes in on allstars and says fuck your shit, tanks their hits and bashes glass cannons



I'm talking about before though. When Psychic, sunny Day, Shadow Ball, and insert generation X utility move here, was enough to get a trainer by


----------



## Matty (Feb 26, 2016)

Erased


*Spoiler*: __ 



those feels during the breakfast scene


----------



## Itachі (Feb 26, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Erased
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



it got you too? man fuck you guys


----------



## Matty (Feb 26, 2016)

His mom is insanely hot.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 26, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> His mom is insanely hot.



You're a good man.


----------



## Matty (Feb 26, 2016)

I try. Hinazuki is a cool character tbh. Very pure. Surprised it tackles such a tabboo subject. Maybe I just haven't seen a lot of anime


----------



## Itachі (Feb 26, 2016)

Hinazuki is the best character, if you think otherwise you're probably a misogynist.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 26, 2016)

~M~ said:


> ...Not even a little. Espeon is probably my favorite (I got super attached to mine in crystal)



I've never worked so hard in a video game than to get that weak little bitch to be happy and evolve.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 26, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Caring about power in the Pokemon games makes you sound like a villain.


It's because that's all about. Fuck those that disagree.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 26, 2016)

Who is team Moon with me?


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> I've never worked so hard in a video game than to get that weak little bitch to be happy and evolve.



It actually happened unintentionally. 

this feeling when you realize you'll never have the innocence of your youth... 

I don't even remember what it feels like to be amazed


----------



## Bringer (Feb 26, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Who is team Moon with me?



I am... If I had a 3ds... And if I played any Pokemon game after Soulsilver 


Who plays Pokemon showdown?


----------



## Badalight (Feb 26, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> I try. Hinazuki is a cool character tbh. Very pure. Surprised it tackles such a tabboo subject. Maybe I just haven't seen a lot of anime



Yes. You haven't seen a lot of anime.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 26, 2016)

Badalight said:


> Yes. You haven't seen a lot of anime.



i bet you got a boner from saying that


----------



## Bringer (Feb 26, 2016)

Bada says that like it's a bad thing


----------



## Badalight (Feb 26, 2016)

Itachі said:


> i bet you got a boner from saying that



I don't know man. Being surprised at child abuse is akin to being surprised that the protagonist's parents are dead.


----------



## Matty (Feb 26, 2016)

My favorite animu are: Attack On Titan, Fairy Tail, Nuhrootoe, and Yugioh!


----------



## Itachі (Feb 26, 2016)

I've not really watched Anime much tbh. 

- Kimi Ni Todoke
- Zankyou no Terror
- Hunter x Hunter
- Bakuman
- Naruto
- Katekyo Hitman Reborn
- Kill La Kill
- Gurren Lagann
- Sword Art Online
- Death Note

Pretty much all of the Anime I've completed. I've watched quite a bit of Anime that I've never finished though.


----------



## Matty (Feb 26, 2016)

I was just kidding g with my list. Although I do love AoT and Naruto. I like your list but I don't like SAO  I'm sorry!


----------



## Ersa (Feb 26, 2016)

Badalight said:


> are you trolling


No, I was interested to hear your take on it.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 26, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, yes.  I loved her.  She did so much better than I thought she would, and still.  She raised too many death flags.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The odd thing was, they seemed to be setting her up for a character arc where she has to cope with absorbing the Fall Maiden's powers.  She and Ozpin were talking about it as if it was more than just a power-up, like it would be some kind of fundamental change.  It might alter her relationships with other people, or even make her not truly human, and she'd have to deal with the psychological ramifications of that.  But then Cinder took the power instead and Pyrrha died, so that went nowhere.  I like RWBY a lot, but that didn't seem like very good storytelling to me.


----------



## Matty (Feb 26, 2016)

Itachi why do you think I hate Sasuke BTW, he is one of my favorite characters!!!


----------



## Itachі (Feb 26, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> I was just kidding g with my list. Although I do love AoT and Naruto. I like your list but I don't like SAO  I'm sorry!



I watched like 14 eps of AoT then dropped it, didn't really like it much.

Yeah, SAO was good at the beginning imo but near the end it just turned to shit.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 26, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Itachi why do you think I hate Sasuke BTW, he is one of my favorite characters!!!



I don't lol, I just find your disdain at Hebi Sasuke's status to be amusing.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 26, 2016)

Daenerys Stormborn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The odd thing was, they seemed to be setting her up for a character arc where she has to cope with absorbing the Fall Maiden's powers.  She and Ozpin were talking about it as if it was more than just a power-up, like it would be some kind of fundamental change.  It might alter her relationships with other people, or even make her not truly human, and she'd have to deal with the psychological ramifications of that.  But then Cinder took the power instead and Pyrrha died, so that went nowhere.  I like RWBY a lot, but that didn't seem like very good storytelling to me.




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's one of the reasons why I think there's a chance she might get resurrected. All I know is Amber is gonna return somehow because they wouldn't get Laura Bailey to voice Amber just to do grunting noises. And if Amber returns, it has to either be through Cinder or Pyrrha.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 26, 2016)

Hebi Sasuke's feats are very impressive if you analyse them closely.

The thing is, he lost to jobbing MS Itachi so people want to downplay. Even though base Itachi murked Orochimaru who is combat equals with Jiraiya as per Kishimoto's words.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 26, 2016)

Ersa said:


> No, I was interested to hear your take on it.



Oh. I said that because I was asked like 5 pages ago if I liked Erased and gave my opinion on it then.

Anyway, I quite enjoy it, but it fails as a murder mystery, the relationship aspect of it creeps me out, and it's a shoddy adaption in that it cuts out way too much material from the manga simply to fit in its 12 episode count.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 26, 2016)

Itachі said:


> I watched like 14 eps of AoT then dropped it, didn't really like it much.
> 
> Yeah, SAO was good at the beginning imo but near the end it just turned to shit.



You fucking finished SAO but not AOT? Who are you?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 26, 2016)

Is Gintama worth watching?


----------



## Matty (Feb 26, 2016)

Ersa said:


> Hebi Sasuke's feats are very impressive if you analyse them closely.
> 
> The thing is, he lost to jobbing MS Itachi so people want to downplay. Even though base Itachi murked Orochimaru who is combat equals with Jiraiya as per Kishimoto's words.



Meh, I do find his feats to be impressive. He's a mid kage to me. I just don't put him above Kisame or Sasori 

He's equal with deidara to me


----------



## Badalight (Feb 26, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Is Gintama worth watching?



It's a comedy series where most of its humor is referential to other anime/manga.

Considering you breadth of anime knowledge, most of it would probably go over your head. It's also ridiculously long.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 26, 2016)

Badalight said:


> Considering you breadth of anime knowledge



woah there back off bro


----------



## Ersa (Feb 26, 2016)

Badalight said:


> Anyway, I quite enjoy it, but it fails as a murder mystery, the relationship aspect of it creeps me out, and it's a shoddy adaption in that it cuts out way too much material from the manga simply to fit in its 12 episode count.


I see, on what aspects is the mystery bad? Admittedly I haven't seen many murder mystery-type shows so I don't have too many gripes with it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly it seems like to me at least, he's more 10 year old then 29. He acts like a child would and the only instance I felt where he didn't was when he was thinking of killing the mother. It looks like to me his actual 29 year old self isn't interested in the pizza girl or would be in Hinazuki (at least I sure hope not)) at all.

I think the distinction between them makes it okay for me although I wouldn't care too much if the romantic aspect was cut entirely.




Also you read the manga? Apparently some people think it's better if the anime got an original ending.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 26, 2016)

Gonna watch LoGH: Overture again, watched it once before but didn't continue watching the main series for some reason. I remember it being great too.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 26, 2016)

Ersa said:


> I see, on what aspects is the mystery bad? Admittedly I haven't seen many murder mystery-type shows so I don't have too many gripes with it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I only read the manga after watching the anime episode, to see what they left out.

The mystery is horrible because everyone with half a brain figured it out by episode 3, and many people found it out in episode 2. I literally pinned down the killer in the very first scene he appeared, about 5 seconds after he showed up. It's just as cookie cutter as a mystery can get, and doesn't do nearly enough to throw the viewer off in terms of red herrings. There is one viable suspect, and literally no one else would make sense. That's not a good mystery.

As for the relationship thing... all you're doing is trying to justify it. At the end of the day, even the MC comments on how he is gross for thinking about a 10 year old like that, but I'm not about to give the show credit for being self aware of its pedophiliac pairing bs. He thought similar things about 17 year old pizza girl Airi as well. It's an annoyance that only serves to hurt the show and the likability of the MC. At least there isn't too much straight up fanservice, or I might pop a blood vessel.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 26, 2016)

I tried to put an epic Bada quote in my sig but Bada apparently made it disappear with some kind of hipster elitist wizardry.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 26, 2016)

True, his relationship with Hinazuki is pretty.. off-putting.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 26, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> I tried to put an epic Bada quote in my sig but Bada apparently made it disappear with some kind of hipster elitist wizardry.



Everything I say is quotable. Stick around and you'll find something good eventually


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 26, 2016)

Badalight said:


> Everything I say is quotable. Stick around and you'll find something good eventually



This is the most unintentionally hilarious post.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 26, 2016)

bitches met each other five minutes ago and they're locking eyes like they're in love

fucking japanese romance


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 26, 2016)

Itachі said:


> bitches met each other five minutes ago and they're locking eyes like they're in love
> 
> fucking japanese romance



For some reason, I momentarily thought you were talking about Niku and Bada here.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 27, 2016)

nonsense, me and niku are virgin compadres


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 27, 2016)

we need to get Itachi a girl


----------



## Matty (Feb 27, 2016)

Itachi come to the US I'll fix you up


----------



## Itachі (Feb 27, 2016)

i appreciate the concern

but relationships are for gay boys 

maybe in 15 years tho


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 27, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]ZWmIxjjIGls[/YOUTUBE]
Good ol midde school days


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 27, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]azh99wUUEUk[/YOUTUBE]
best anime song


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 27, 2016)

Daenerys Stormborn said:


> For some reason, I momentarily thought you were talking about Niku and Bada here.



Hey, that's a solid 7/10 pairing right there.



Itachі said:


> nonsense, me and niku are virgin compadres



HELP


----------



## Matty (Feb 27, 2016)

Everyone should listen to Lazy Masquerade if you're into scary stuff


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 27, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> we need to get Itachi a girl



Itachi killed his last girlfriend.  Let's not.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 27, 2016)

Some girls like it rough.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 27, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Itachi killed his last girlfriend.  Let's not.



The glove didn't fit


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 27, 2016)

He had the wisdom of a Hokage at 7 years old and the penis of a 7 year old when he killed his gf.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 27, 2016)

Non-neediness is actually a very masculine, alpha trait.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 27, 2016)

Mr.Blonde said:


> He had the wisdom of a Hokage at 7 years old and the penis of a 7 year old when he killed his gf.



"Mind over matter."


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 27, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> Non-neediness is actually a very masculine, alpha trait.


And you know this from all the years you spent being alpha?


----------



## David (Feb 27, 2016)

In case anyone's interested, I'm experimenting with a Teamspeak I rented and set up for NF - feel free to use it if you'd like.  Here's the thread with the information - 

It looks like this atm so as you can see, there's a section for NBDers and plenty of other rooms.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 27, 2016)

What's team speak?


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 27, 2016)

You'd have to change your razor avatar for me to trust it.


----------



## David (Feb 27, 2016)

There are some lines you shouldn't cross.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 27, 2016)

David said:


> There are some lines you shouldn't cross.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 27, 2016)

Still wish we saw Kite vs. Pitou in a flashback.


----------



## David (Feb 27, 2016)

It probably looked similar to a very, very hardcore bdsm session where Kite was the bitch.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 27, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Still wish we saw Kite vs. Pitou in a flashback.



I wish we got chapters at all


----------



## Matty (Feb 27, 2016)

Didn't we see kite get wrecked by pitou? I was sad as shit


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 27, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Didn't we see kite get wrecked by pitou? I was sad as shit



He lost an arm wasting time to try and warn Gon.

We never saw the actual Kite with mace vs Pitou batte but it was implied they messed the landscape up a bit, and Kite impressed Pitou.

Killua disabling Gon was one of the biggest "fuck yeah" moments I ever had watching HxH for the first time. Gon was absolutely bugging.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 27, 2016)

Since everyone here has said good things about Erased I've decided to start it. This will be my first anime that doesn't have characters who have powers and fight


----------



## David (Feb 27, 2016)

This ts is top-tier.


----------



## Intus Legere (Feb 27, 2016)

David said:


> It probably looked similar to a very, very hardcore bdsm session where Kite was the bitch.



I don't think so. Pitou was very much impressed by Kaitou, so I don't think it was just a one-sided beating.


----------



## Intus Legere (Feb 27, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> .
> 
> We never saw the actual Kite with mace vs Pitou batte but it was implied they messed the landscape up a bit, and Kite impressed Pitou.



Oh, you already said that.

Did they mess the landscape? I never noticed it. Though it's not surprising, given what Kaito's scythe did to a forest before.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 27, 2016)

I forgot how exhausting voting in multiple matches was. Did I also make overworked strats with billions different orders and contingencies?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 27, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Since everyone here has said good things about Erased I've decided to start it. This will be my first anime that doesn't have characters who have powers and fight



Once you watch one...


----------



## Matty (Feb 27, 2016)

Those KC tournaments are so fun 

How many do they usually have? One every few months ?


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 27, 2016)

We used to have them pretty much constantly, but we haven't had one in quite a while because activity was so low.


----------



## Sans (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't even know what's happening anymore.


----------



## Matty (Feb 27, 2016)

Daenerys Stormborn said:


> We used to have them pretty much constantly, but we haven't had one in quite a while because activity was so low.



Consider me in if you guys do it soon, had a great time.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 27, 2016)

Mr.Blonde said:


> And you know this from all the years you spent being alpha?



Now I pass this wisdom on to you. :ignoramus


----------



## Intus Legere (Feb 27, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> I forgot how exhausting voting in multiple matches was. Did I also make overworked strats with billions different orders and contingencies?



Actually, that's one part of the KC that I don't miss. Voting and then.. having to come back to justify your vote or rebutting the guy who you voted against. A very tiring process.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 27, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Itachi killed his last girlfriend.  Let's not.



you would too if she had sex with iruka and forced you to watch


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 27, 2016)

Your strategies weren't that bad.  But for reals, this is tiresome, and I only did two, comparatively easy ones.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 27, 2016)

bd seems kinda dead 2dei m8s


----------



## Saru (Feb 27, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Nardo Survey_ 










> Who do you think will die next?
> 
> Sakura - 7.2%


----------



## Itachі (Feb 28, 2016)

Just shows the autism from that website. Most people thinking that the War Arc is the best Arc and that Part 2 > Part 1?

edit: literally just saw a guy say that kimimaro could win a deathmatch between nearly all characters because of his 'indestructible' body

fuck

that 

site


----------



## Saru (Feb 28, 2016)

I think a majority of people actually do find Part 2 more enjoyable. It's far longer, more complex, and introduces almost all of the most important villains (Akatsuki, basically). It's hard for me to imagine a Nardo without Sasuke vs. Itachi or SM Naruto vs. Pain. Or no characters like Deidara, Sasori, Kakuzu, and Konan. For all of its flaws, Part 2 actually had a lot of positives.

War Arc was shit tho, no doubt about that.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 28, 2016)

> It's hard for me to imagine a Nardo without Sasuke vs. Itachi or SM Naruto vs. Pain.



You can't remember when you started Naruto?


----------



## Jagger (Feb 28, 2016)

Saru said:


> I think a majority of people actually do find Part 2 more enjoyable. It's far longer, more complex, and introduces almost all of the most important villains (Akatsuki, basically). It's hard for me to imagine a Nardo without Sasuke vs. Itachi or SM Naruto vs. Pain. Or no characters like Deidara, Sasori, Kakuzu, and Konan. For all of its flaws, Part 2 actually had a lot of positives.
> 
> War Arc was shit tho, no doubt about that.


Kakuzu and Hidan Arc was average, The Kage Summit was awful, the finale of Pain's Invasion is routinely highlighted as one of the manga's worst moments, etc. 

Part 2 as a whole was a four or a five over ten (being generous here), to be honest.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 28, 2016)

Part 2 had some good shit but Part 1 was great throughout, Part 2's cons far outweigh its pros.

Best thing about Part 2 for me was the Itachi reveal, I was jizzing and internally crying when that shit happened.


----------



## Saru (Feb 28, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> You can't remember when you started Naruto?




I wouldn't want Naruto to have ended at VoTE 1.




Jagger said:


> Kakuzu and Hidan Arc was average, The Kage Summit was awful, the finale of Pain's Invasion is routinely highlighted as one of the manga's worst moments, etc.
> 
> Part 2 as a whole was a four or a five over ten (being generous here), to be honest.




You're just pointing out all of the negatives, though. Kakuzu and Hidan were an amusing Akatsuki pair, and Kakuzu had some of the most unique and interesting abilities in the manga. Sasuke awakening the Mangekyou was one of the most intriguing instance of on-panel character development, as we actually saw what it was like to awaken the Mangekyou for the first time, and we saw how that process was affecting Sasuke (and by proxy, Itachi). SM Nardo vs. Pain is routinely cited as the best fight in the manga. I agree with the sentiment that Part 1 was more well-written, but Part 2 expanded upon the Narutoverse and the plot in an interesting way. Not in the best way, necessarily, but an interesting one nonetheless.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 28, 2016)

Jagger said:


> Kakuzu and Hidan Arc was average, The Kage Summit was awful.



Kage Summit Arc >>> Zombie Pair Arc. Sasuke vs. Raikage, Sasuke vs. Danzō, and Killer B vs. Kisame were all good fights. Hidan & Kakuzu...Hidan lost to Shikamaru. I don't even care about Shikamaru, and Hidan lost to Shikamaru. It started off okay with Asuma being killed off, but the climax fight in that arc was just godawful.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 28, 2016)

Part 1 had great worldbuilding, Part 2's expansion was shitty because it barely let any other characters do anything. Danzo was interesting and characters like Hanzo were cool but Kishimoto never really did anything with them. Naruto did fucking everything, he was everyone's best friend and he was everyone's parallel. That's the worst thing about Part 2, shit was just so forced and everything was centred around Naruto & Sasuke.

Also, watched like 5 eps of Your Lie in April. It's disgustingly mushy and MC's love interests says some abhorrently gay shit but I'm gonna continue with it.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 28, 2016)

> I wouldn't want Naruto to have ended at VoTE 1.



If I had the choice I would probably go to the past and ended it.  Then it would be that thing I thought should always have gotten a Part II, instead of the thing I now wish was canceled.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 28, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Kage Summit Arc >>> Zombie Pair Arc. Sasuke vs. Raikage, Sasuke vs. Danzō, and Killer B vs. Kisame were all good fights. Hidan & Kakuzu...Hidan lost to Shikamaru. I don't even care about Shikamaru, and Hidan lost to Shikamaru. It started off okay with Asuma being killed off, but the climax fight in that arc was just godawful.



Fights, yes

but characters

maaaaateeee

naruto fucking hyperventilating

sasuke turning into a legitimate fucking psycho

sakura telling naruto she loved him and her pathetic attempt at killing sasuke

also the introduction of mei; one of the shittiest characters in the entire series

kage summit was fucking shit


----------



## Itachі (Feb 28, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Fuck Tsubaki.



Tsubaki's my fave, she would beat up MC's love interest any day.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 28, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Tsubaki's my fave



Get out.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 28, 2016)

does she do something fucked up or something in the later eps

idc

i love tsubaki


----------



## Saru (Feb 28, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Kage Summit Arc >>> Zombie Pair Arc. Sasuke vs. Raikage, Sasuke vs. Danzō, and Killer B vs. Kisame were all good fights. Hidan & Kakuzu...Hidan lost to Shikamaru. I don't even care about Shikamaru, and Hidan lost to Shikamaru. It started off okay with Asuma being killed off, but the climax fight in that arc was just godawful.




Itachi Pursuit / Tale of Jiraiya the Gallant Arc > Pain Invasion Arc > FKS Arc > Kazekage Rescue Arc > Immortals Arc > War Arc



Itachі said:


> Part 1 had great worldbuilding, Part 2's expansion was shitty because it barely let any other characters do anything. Danzo was interesting and characters like Hanzo were cool but Kishimoto never really did anything with them. Naruto did fucking everything, he was everyone's best friend and he was everyone's parallel. That's the worst thing about Part 2, shit was just so forced and everything was centred around Naruto & Sasuke.




Oh, yeah, Part 2 was a nightmare in terms of plot quality. Don't even get me started on the unnecessary focus on Sasuke, Doujutsu, and everyone's DNA. I actually liked the focus on Sasuke _when it involved Sasuke_. Anything that involved Sasuke and Naruto was cringe-worthy, and the plot kind of revolved around that relationship, so... Yeah.




Sadness on Wheels said:


> If I had the choice I would probably go to the past and ended it.  Then it would be that thing I thought should always have gotten a Part II, instead of the thing I now wish was canceled.




Savior on Wheels.


----------



## Matty (Feb 28, 2016)

TFW kiba has more fans than sasori


----------



## Saru (Feb 28, 2016)

Sasori's fans' standards were too good for them to stick around here after the manga ended TBH.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 28, 2016)

Itachi fans only stay here to gloat.


----------



## Matty (Feb 28, 2016)

Saru said:


> Sasori's fans' standards were too good for them to stick around here after the manga ended TBH.



You're too kind 

@Itachi they deserve to, he is the GOAT


----------



## Badalight (Feb 28, 2016)

I quite like 'Your Lie in April'.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 28, 2016)

I like it but the way it hammers shit into you is extremely annoying, repeating phrases several times, having flashbacks multiple times in the span of a few minutes, etc. But I'm halfway through episode 9 and I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 28, 2016)

Saru said:


> Sasori's fans' standards were too good for them to stick around here after the manga ended TBH.



The good part was how it made them leave.


----------



## Saru (Feb 28, 2016)

I miss Puppetry and all of the other people who wanked Sasori in the BD. 

The wanking as it is now is too disproportionate between the fanbases.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 28, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Best thing about Part 2 for me was the Itachi reveal, I was jizzing and internally crying when that shit happened.



Oh man, I know. It's like my penis was crying and my eyes were jizzing. So many emotions!


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 28, 2016)

Sasori is actually still one of my favorite Naruto characters.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 28, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> Oh man, I know. It's like my penis was crying and my eyes were jizzing. So many emotions!


----------



## Matty (Feb 28, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> The good part was how it made them leave.



Can't get rid of me that easily


----------



## Matty (Feb 28, 2016)

Itachі said:


> i remember viz calling niku a sasori fanboy in his old sig or something, lol



Lol its funny when you know someone just is totally biased against a character because they don't like them. I was crack in up in an old thread when you were crack in on me because I was reading a thread about hebi sasuke vs minato, posted a picture saying I was viewing it and then one of the next comments was me saying minato stomps 

Much funnier to me because I didn't even realize you posted it before I did it


----------



## Matty (Feb 28, 2016)

Hahaha nah I wank him  but I don't go too over the top. I know who he can beat and who he can't. But I think he's mid level of the mid kage. I consider him one of the sannin, they just seem the most comparable. Good hype, good rep, good power and versatility with a well rounded and intelligent personality

I'm actually surprised so any people don't like him. I know his Edo version sucked but I mean his backstory was sad and his techniques are pretty cool and unique. Plus he actually threw his fight, which is pretty cool, and just shows how far ahead he thinks.

On another note if anyone like basketball that warriors-thunder game just proved Curry is a walking Video Game


----------



## Itachі (Feb 28, 2016)

Itachі said:


>





matty1991 said:


> Why is this a discussion? The fastest man in the manga compared to Hebi Sasuke?


----------



## Saru (Feb 28, 2016)

you wank responsibly. in all seriousness though, Sasori could be more powerful than anyone here believes. he never actually went all out unlike Deidara, and a lotta people still consider Sasori stronger than Deidara despite Deidara using DBZ-size explosions while Sasori doesn't have the feats to prove he can bust strong defenses like Susano'o. only my fanfic Sasori can do that.



> On another note if anyone like basketball that warriors-thunder game just proved Curry is a walking Video Game




Curry is a monster man


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 28, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Technology is incredible! Fuck 1st Gen Brock though.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 28, 2016)

Itachі said:


> i remember viz calling niku a sasori fanboy in his old sig or something, lol



Anyone who disagrees with Viz one time is a fanboy and gets immortalized in his Hall of Fame forever.



Saru said:


> I don't know about that. I'm going to start wanking Sasori if no one else will.
> 
> I keep trying to push Silver Surfer Sasori with Satetsu surfboard but I don't feel like anyone takes me seriously.



But Satetsu is black, so he'd be the Black Surfer, and I feel like that could lead to some pretty unfortunate misunderstandings with people.



Saru said:


> you wank responsibly. in all seriousness though, Sasori could be more powerful than anyone here believes. he never actually went all out unlike Deidara,



True. He never even used his Raikage puppet in the manga.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 28, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> Anyone who disagrees with Viz one time is a fanboy and gets immortalized in his Hall of Fame forever.



then you're just disagreeing wrong


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 28, 2016)

That's something only a fanboy would say.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 28, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> Oh man, I know. It's like my penis was crying and my eyes were jizzing. So many emotions!



And then when he broke Edo Tensei and gave Kabuto that condescending head pat...



Saru said:


> I keep trying to push Silver Surfer Sasori with Satetsu surfboard but I don't feel like anyone takes me seriously.



Having Sasori fly on an Iron Sand platform is actually a pretty common tactic in the KC (and similar for Gaara and his sand).


----------



## Itachі (Feb 28, 2016)

"This Jutsu's weakness and risk.. is my existence!"



one of the best lines of the manga tbh


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 28, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> Now I pass this wisdom on to you. :ignoramus


You don't have the 'killer instinct' to be alpha in the narrow PUA sense of the word. And maybe that's a good thing.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 28, 2016)

i watched like 20 eps of your lie in april

good at first

past 7/8 episodes were boring as fuck

literally

i kept skipping 5/10 seconds constantly so i could finish the shitty episodes quicker

my fucking god


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 28, 2016)

Daenerys Stormborn said:


> And then when he broke Edo Tensei and gave Kabuto that condescending head pat...



At that point I didn't even believe I was reading the manga anymore. I thought I had been working on an edit and forgot to close out the window or something. 

As soon as Itachi got out of Edo Tensei, my serious expectations were exceeded. I think everybody's were.



Mr.Blonde said:


> You don't have the 'killer instinct' to be alpha in the narrow PUA sense of the word.



At least I have...your mom. :ignoramus



> And maybe that's a good thing.



These people all deserve to die. They do not deserve to reproduce and pass on their traits. They are a detriment to the species and should un-exist.


----------



## Matty (Feb 28, 2016)

Itachі said:


> i watched like 20 eps of your lie in april
> 
> good at first
> 
> ...




Yes idk why everyone sucks YLIA's dick. Not my kind of show. Personally, I don't like if the MC has glasses. Erased is the first one I've liked. Is that racist?


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 28, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> These people all deserve to die. They do not deserve to reproduce and pass on their traits. They are a detriment to the species and should un-exist.


Would you say we should... build a wall?:ignoramus


----------



## Badalight (Feb 28, 2016)

I didn't feel that way while watching YLIA, Itachi, but I also didn't marathon it. My viewing experience was weekly.


----------



## Saru (Feb 28, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> But Satetsu is black, so he'd be the Black Surfer, and I feel like that could lead to some pretty unfortunate misunderstandings with people.




That's true. Especially if we throw Raikage puppet into the mix. 




> True. He never even used his Raikage puppet in the manga.




Nah. Sasori whipped out A Hundred Puppets after Raikage went down.

A Hundred Puppets > Raikage puppet. 




Daenerys Stormborn said:


> Having Sasori fly on an Iron Sand platform is actually a pretty common tactic in the KC (and similar for Gaara and his sand).






Everything that I keep hearing about the KC sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 28, 2016)

Mr.Blonde said:


> Would you say we should... build a wall?:ignoramus



To keep out everybody but you and me, baby. :ignoramus


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2016)

Mr.Blonde said:


> You don't have the 'killer instinct' to be alpha in the narrow PUA sense of the word. And maybe that's a good thing.



Gave him the ol rimjob and he still cheated. smh.


----------



## Matty (Feb 29, 2016)

LEO WON!!!!


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 29, 2016)

Saru said:


> you wank responsibly. in all seriousness though, Sasori could be more powerful than anyone here believes. he never actually went all out unlike Deidara, and a lotta people still consider Sasori stronger than Deidara despite Deidara using DBZ-size explosions while Sasori doesn't have the feats to prove he can bust strong defenses like Susano'o. only my fanfic Sasori can do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sasori would be stronger if he used all of his sand.


----------



## Saru (Feb 29, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> LEO WON!!!!




I didn't realize he hadn't won an Oscar until that happened. 




Sadness on Wheels said:


> Sasori would be stronger if he used all of his sand.




I wish he would've used it like a shield a la Gaara. I just needed a panel of that.

Or a panel of him shaping his Satetsu into an ultra-fine point and cracking Susano'o. That probably would've been better.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 29, 2016)

I don't really care about what Sasori because he's strong enough for me.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 29, 2016)

Sasori just suffers from ultimate middle child syndrome within akatsuki. He has something going with the whole immortal body/poison thing. He's much better than people like Hidan/Konan, but pales in comparison to those like Itachi and Pein. He doesn't have brute force/AOE of a Kisame, or a Kakuzu. Sasori got countered perfectly in his losing match but because Sakura was there his streetrep was forever sealed inside of his core.


----------



## Bonly (Feb 29, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> LEO WON!!!!





I never thought this day would come, I'm so happy


----------



## Saru (Feb 29, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> I don't really care about what Sasori because he's strong enough for me.




We never saw his full potential, though. It's like when Itachi died without ever having a serious fight (in retrospect, after the reveal). Or when Hanzo lost to Mifune and committed seppuku because he had "lost his conviction." 




Dr. White said:


> Sasori just suffers from ultimate middle child syndrome within akatsuki. He has something going with the whole immortal body/poison thing. He's much better than people like Hidan/Konan, but pales in comparison to those like Itachi and Pein. He doesn't have brute force/AOE of a Kisame, or a Kakuzu. Sasori got countered perfectly in his losing match but because Sakura was there his streetrep was forever sealed inside of his core.




Konan suffers from the same problem, though. U_U

Konan actually beats Sasori one-on-one TBH.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 29, 2016)

Sasori more or less displays his full set of abilities.  He hesitated at the end, but that was fine.  It was only a matter of if he could avoid that last attack or not.

Konan never had a real fight, so she's different.  

The NBD gets a little narrow-minded because it focuses on comparing ninjas one to one, instead of how they stack against the world at large.  Sasori might have a bad day against the upper echelons of Akatsuki, because of unique bodies and such, but against most of the world he's a terror.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 29, 2016)

Sasori died when it was still cool to do so. I am fine with his feats and portrayal. Dude is strong.


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 29, 2016)

Saru said:


> Konan actually beats Sasori one-on-one TBH.


No. Nice set though.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 29, 2016)

Yeah, Konan is not beating Sasori outside of shitty non-canon videogame cutscenes. ck


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2016)

To be fair, what does Sasori have that can hurt Konan? Her paper body seems to make her immune to attacks. His only hope is flamethrowers.


----------



## Saru (Feb 29, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Sasori more or less displays his full set of abilities.  He hesitated at the end, but that was fine.  It was only a matter of if he could avoid that last attack or not.
> 
> Konan never had a real fight, so she's different.




Not with Iron Sand, I feel.

Konan's situation is worse than Sasori's, though.




Alex Payne said:


> No.





Nikushimi said:


> Yeah, Konan is not beating Sasori outside of shitty non-canon videogame cutscenes. ck




He can't even hit her, and her paper can go through the gaps in his offense. Konan produces a sea of origami butterflies, smothers him in paper, and calls it a day. 



			
				Alex Payne said:
			
		

> Nice set though.




ty.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 29, 2016)

got a B in my history mock (1 mark off an A )

got a B in my IT mock (2 marks off an A )

probably got a D in my psychology mock tho


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 29, 2016)

Itachі said:


> got a B in my history mock (1 mark off an A )
> 
> got a B in my IT mock (2 marks off an A )
> 
> probably got a D in my psychology mock tho



What the hell is a mock? Some British school thing? Also Psych is easssy cuh.

my grades are ass this semester. I have no mitivation for anything, and I'm usually highly motivated for school. It's not even partying that's the thing. I'm just having a major moratorium (psych concept for ya  ) and it sucks.


----------



## Saru (Feb 29, 2016)

i heard that psychology was difficult. i feel like the softer sciences tend to be more confusing, because everything is not completely concrete or objective. i remember that a lot of people who took practice exams for the new MCAT were complaining about some of the psychology-related questions, although that might have been due to a lack of experience with that subject more so than the difficulty of the subject itself.

also, this semester is indeed ass. i got to skip the midterm for the class i had to enroll late for...

but now the pressure is on for the final


----------



## Itachі (Feb 29, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> What the hell is a mock? Some British school thing? Also Psych is easssy cuh.
> 
> my grades are ass this semester. I have no mitivation for anything, and I'm usually highly motivated for school. It's not even partying that's the thing. I'm just having a major moratorium (psych concept for ya  ) and it sucks.



It's just a test that you get from the school before you do the real thing in the summer. Psychology itself is easy but I hate trying to remember the content.

I've been doing pretty good in everything except Psychology, I've frequently gotten shitty grades in that class. Though I'm gonna have to step it up for the exams at the end of the year.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 29, 2016)

Saru said:


> i heard that psychology was difficult. i feel like the softer sciences tend to be more confusing, because everything is not completely concrete or objective. i remember that a lot of people who took practice exams for the new MCAT were complaining about some of the psychology-related questions, although that might have been due to a lack of experience with that subject more so than the difficulty of the subject itself.



sociology is the easiest subject i've ever done

i did absolutely no work for that class, never paid attention and didn't attend all that much

still got an A in both of the papers coz the subject itself is easy as fuck

all you have to do is spend a few hours remembering the content a few days before the exam

i still dropped it tho, boring as shit


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 29, 2016)

> I always thought it was cool Sakura got a proper fight. It really was her only one besides the Ino one but she was so lame at that time and Ino should've one shoted.



Learn to read and right.


----------



## Matty (Feb 29, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Learn to read and right.



Damn, throwing the shade


----------



## Matty (Feb 29, 2016)

Itachі said:


> sociology is the easiest subject i've ever done
> 
> i did absolutely no work for that class, never paid attention and didn't attend all that much
> 
> ...



Sociology is incredibly easy. When I had it I had a super lib teacher so it was all about feelings and other things like that. Watched a ton of videos and such


----------



## Itachі (Feb 29, 2016)

My teacher was pretty impartial but she was really nice. Though she sent me out once for 'disrespecting her lesson'. 

Lucky bastard, we barely watched any videos.


----------



## Matty (Feb 29, 2016)

Haha why did you get sent out?

I just got invited to an Erased viewing party at a friends college  probably my only other friend that is into anime/manga


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 29, 2016)

Everything you need to know about psychology(and life) you can learn from The Last Psychiatrist.


----------



## Saru (Feb 29, 2016)

Itachі said:


> sociology is the easiest subject i've ever done
> 
> i did absolutely no work for that class, never paid attention and didn't attend all that much
> 
> ...




so psychology is as easy as sociology, then? i took basic sociology through dual enrollment in high school, and i didn't think it was that bad, but then my friends who are going into medicine swore out that the psychology portion of the MCAT was some subjective shit that you wouldn't have been able to answer correctly without having extensive knowledge beforehand. i know one thing, sociology was one of the most laid back and fun classes i've ever taken in my life. that may be due in part to the fact that i was taking it in high school, but even in terms of the subject matter, sociology was a really fun course. a lot of the "discussions" we had were funny.

i wish my courses were still that easy.


----------



## Matty (Feb 29, 2016)

My old man told me that Psych is just a ton of writing. He didn't do it but apparently his buddy in college was a Psych major and said he was constantly writing long papers. I guess in College every major has a ton of writing but I guess Psych is just overloaded


----------



## Itachі (Feb 29, 2016)

all of my subjects are heavily based on writing


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 29, 2016)

As someone who majors in Neuropsych (both biochem/psych) I believe the hard sciences are more challenging. If you know basic philosophy, and can interconnect certain concepts, it is pretty easy. I didn't really study ever and got all A's in my psych classess except 100 which I literally did jack and got a C+. It's hard for some but I find it as one of the easier subjects compared to chem, physics, etc. to be fair though I feel reading people and understanding the mind is a bit more intuitive where as the hard sciences can be relatively mastered with practice and routine.

This semester I have
Physics
Chem
Psych research and Methodology (basically stats 300 mixed with APA writing class)
NeuroPsych 400

GG myself.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 29, 2016)

Our psychology class doesn't really require any thought, it's just basically memorising the content. It's not open like philosphy may be, you basically memorise theories, studies and advantages/disadvantages to go alongside them.


----------



## Saru (Feb 29, 2016)

writing's the worst. i used to love writing, but i'm at the point now where i just avoid it at all costs (in school). it's not like you get to write about topics of your choice, so half the time you're wasting ink or electricity on something you don't particularly care about or have a superficial understanding of, and that leads to BS-ing. i found myself doing that a lot in high school and my first year of college when it's so easy to do and frees up soooo much time. 

good luck with that schedule tho DW. looks like a full load.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 29, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Haha why did you get sent out?
> 
> I just got invited to an Erased viewing party at a friends college  probably my only other friend that is into anime/manga



Sounds abysmal


----------



## Badalight (Feb 29, 2016)

Also I got 1 C in college and it makes me really mad.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 29, 2016)

It ruined your failing streak.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2016)

College sounds gross.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 29, 2016)

How old are you?


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2016)

Rocky said:


> How old are you?



Take the number of years Sakura stored chakra into her seal, and then times it by the amount of times Tsunade hit Orochimaru, and then add the amount of gates part 1 Lee can use, and then subtract that by the amount of dogs Kakashi can summon, and then times that by the minute limit Shikamaru's shadow possession has, and then add the amount of ninja dogs Kiba uses to that number to get my age.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm not going to do that.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm more put off that I could do that.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 29, 2016)

How old is he.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 29, 2016)

The answer isn't even his own age, probably. He just added random shit to his post.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 29, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Take the number of years Sakura stored chakra into her seal, and then times it by the amount of times Tsunade hit Orochimaru, and then add the amount of gates part 1 Lee can use, and then subtract that by the amount of dogs Kakashi can summon, and then times that by the minute limit Shikamaru's shadow possession has, and then add the amount of ninja dogs Kiba uses to that number to get my age.



The number would be far too high. You only subtract once. At least make your dum equation semi-realistic!


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2016)

*@Bada*

How would the number be too high. 

Sakura stored chakra in her seal for three years
Tsunade hit Orochimaru twice

3 x 2 

That's 6

Part 1 Lee can open 5 gates.

6 + 5

That's 11.

Kakashi can summon 8 dogs.

11 - 8

That's 3

Shikamaru has a 5 minute limit to his Shadow Possession Jutsu

3 x 5 

That's 15

Kiba literally only uses one ninja dog. Akamaru.

15 + 1

That's 16

I am 16

How is 16 too high of a number.

edit: Unless PEMDAS fucks everything up


----------



## Badalight (Feb 29, 2016)

oh

so that's why you like rwby


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2016)

Shhhhh, there there,  we're all on a forum dedicated to Naruto. There are no losers here.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 29, 2016)

You're talking to a nigh decade long veteran of these here forums.

Show some respect!


----------



## Badalight (Feb 29, 2016)

Also, Cordelia, how's LOGH comin along?


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2016)

Badalight said:


> You're talking to a nigh decade long veteran of these here forums.
> 
> Show some respect!



I've been on this forum since I was 11, and lurked on the battledome since I was 10.

You merely adopted Narutoforums. I was born in it, molded by it


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 29, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Sasori would be stronger if he used all of his sand.



I don't like sand.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 29, 2016)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I've been on this forum since I was 11, and lurked on the battledome since I was 10.
> 
> You merely adopted Narutoforums. I was born in it, molded by it



10 years ago I was around the same age so checkmate


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 29, 2016)

I find quantitative stuff to be more fun than qualitative stuff tbh. Writing unnecessary amount of papers can be quite tiresome and some professors are real grammar nazis.


----------



## Matty (Feb 29, 2016)

Badalight said:


> You're talking to a nigh decade long veteran of these here forums.
> 
> Show some respect!



So bringer was 6 when you joined


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2016)

I was born 1999, so I'd be 7 when Bada joined in February. Four months short of being 8.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 29, 2016)

How do you know my age!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badalight (Feb 29, 2016)

That's some real shit.

Real eye opening.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2016)

Badalight said:


> That's some real shit.
> 
> Real eye opening.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 29, 2016)

Violent by Design said:


> I don't like sand.


Anakin pls


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 29, 2016)

Badalight said:


> That's some real shit.
> 
> Real eye opening.



How was Hong Kong? Do anything kewl there?


----------



## Badalight (Feb 29, 2016)

Violent by Design said:


> How was Hong Kong? Do anything kewl there?



I didn't do anything!!!

But really, I've been there a lot and I've already done all of the touristy stuff. Still haven't been to Macau or the New Territories, but it's NBD. I spent time with friends because I assume I won't have a chance to go back for quite awhile. I was there for Chinese New Years as well.

Also wasn't hot as balls this time.


----------



## Matty (Feb 29, 2016)

That is prob a big plus. Asia tends to be hot as the devils nutsack


----------



## Badalight (Feb 29, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> That is prob a big plus. Asia tends to be hot as the devils nutsack



If your only experience is Japan you can fuck off because summer in hong kong is a whole different story. I did them both back to back and Japan was a haven.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 1, 2016)

Badalight said:


> I didn't do anything!!!
> 
> But really, I've been there a lot and I've already done all of the touristy stuff. Still haven't been to Macau or the New Territories, but it's NBD. I spent time with friends because I assume I won't have a chance to go back for quite awhile. I was there for Chinese New Years as well.
> 
> Also wasn't hot as balls this time.




Were you there for business or pleasure


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 1, 2016)

Violent by Design said:


> Were you there for business or pleasure



He was there for the business of pleasure.


----------



## Itachі (Mar 1, 2016)

saw my ex eye-fucking partner yesterday

i wonder if she's still got a bf :ignoramus


----------



## Matty (Mar 1, 2016)

Or the pleasure of business 

Itachi you'll never know until you ask


----------



## Itachі (Mar 1, 2016)

i could check her twitter or something.. nah the feeling of social media stalking is too shameful to warrant that tbh 

but naw she's not in my class anymore and i talked to her like twice or something throughout the entirety of last year


----------



## Matty (Mar 1, 2016)

Fuck it man. Just do whatever the heart desires. Relationships are bizarre


----------



## Badalight (Mar 1, 2016)

Violent by Design said:


> Were you there for business or pleasure



It's always pleasure. I mean, I do get some experience teaching but it's not like I get paid for it.


----------



## Itachі (Mar 1, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Fuck it man. Just do whatever the heart desires. Relationships are bizarre



i desire u matty

brek up wid ur gf now


----------



## Itachі (Mar 1, 2016)

Badalight said:


> It's always pleasure. I mean, I do get some experience teaching but it's not like I get paid for it.



hahaha

what a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Matty (Mar 1, 2016)

Itachі said:


> i desire u matty
> 
> brek up wid ur gf now



Lmao consider it done 

Long distance is becoming stressful. We talk and Snapchat everyday and Skype and talk on the phone when we can but in Japan at a certain age they have to job hunt. She's in that phase and its a pain in the ass


----------



## Badalight (Mar 1, 2016)

Itachі said:


> hahaha
> 
> what a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



I'm a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for volunteering, having some of the best moments of my life, and also buffering my resume for future jobs?

Yeah. I'm a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Itachі (Mar 1, 2016)

Badalight said:


> I'm a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for volunteering, having some of the best moments of my life, and also buffering my resume for future jobs?
> 
> Yeah. I'm a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



you're a smart guy



matty1991 said:


> Lmao consider it done
> 
> Long distance is becoming stressful. We talk and Snapchat everyday and Skype and talk on the phone when we can but in Japan at a certain age they have to job hunt. She's in that phase and its a pain in the ass



Really? I always liked the idea of long distance tbh, though it would be pretty annoying if your partner expected you to be glued to your phone 24/7. Maybe it's better to wait it out until she's finished looking for a job though, shit might get a lot more tolerable.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 1, 2016)

Bada is secretely an aspiring manga artist trying to get his concept produced by a publisher. He works part time at a pizza place and rides a moped. His co worker is a 17 year old high school student. Sometimes he has these strange experiences where time....Oh fuck.


----------



## Itachі (Mar 1, 2016)

i fucking love ads


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 1, 2016)

Bada is an inspiration to us all. 


Well. Aside his ranking system.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 1, 2016)

I did work part time at a pizza place for 3 years and had plenty of 17 year old female co-workers. Paid for my college entirely that way.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 1, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> Bada is an inspiration to us all.
> 
> 
> Well. Aside his ranking system.



I thought you were on my side.


----------



## Itachі (Mar 1, 2016)

i've not done any formal work in my entire life

solely freelance work for family members


----------



## Badalight (Mar 1, 2016)

My rich grandpa wanted to hire me but I didn't want to move to Wichita. Also working for family sounds like the worst idea.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 1, 2016)

Badalight said:


> I did work part time at a pizza place for 3 years and had plenty of 17 year old female co-workers. Paid for my college entirely that way.



Damn Bada, sue that dude for stealing your fanfic of you and Cord's sister


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 1, 2016)

Badalight said:


> I thought you were on my side.








Jokes aside, do you have any end-game plans for your career?


----------



## Matty (Mar 1, 2016)

Itachі said:


> Really? I always liked the idea of long distance tbh, though it would be pretty annoying if your partner expected you to be glued to your phone 24/7. Maybe it's better to wait it out until she's finished looking for a job though, shit might get a lot more tolerable.



Nah she doesn't expect it we just tend to do it. Due to time difference we always try to talk and snap a lot. Obv not every minute but just like you would with any gf.

Long distance also sucks for the obvious lack of intimacy. Absolutely brutal. But you're right there are pretty good things about the distance. I never have to plan dates or spend money really besides a small present or sending a love letter (I'm a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) el oh el)

The greatest thing is not spending $40+ on a fucking movie date. Makes me wonder how I ever afforded a gf in the past 

@Bada do you do workaways? I've been thinking about doing that. Looks so awesome, I paid for it but haven't been able to find a free spot yet since I'm saving up for this next semester


----------



## Badalight (Mar 1, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Damn Bada, sue that dude for stealing your fanfic of you and Cord's sister



Cord's sister is waaaaaaay younger



Alex Payne said:


> Jokes aside, do you have any end-game plans for your career?



I don't know what end goal really means. Like, I don't even know if I'll get hired for the current job I applied for. How am I supposed to see that far ahead in the future? I have things I want to do, but I have a lot of different paths I can take.

First off is teaching in Japan. I'll know if I get that job in about a month. I have Hong Kong and Taiwan as backups. If I like Japan enough, maybe I'll stay there forever (though the job I'm applying for has a max of 5 years, I'd have to get hired privately). Maybe I'll hate it an gtfo after my first year. Who knows?


----------



## Badalight (Mar 1, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Nah she doesn't expect it we just tend to do it. Due to time difference we always try to talk and snap a lot. Obv not every minute but just like you would with any gf.
> 
> Long distance also sucks for the obvious lack of intimacy. Absolutely brutal. But you're right there are pretty good things about the distance. I never have to plan dates or spend money really besides a small present or sending a love letter (I'm a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) el oh el)
> 
> ...



I honestly have no idea what you mean by workaway.

Long distance is the worst thing and I don't recommend it to anyone. It never works out. When is the last time you had a friend that was like "oh yeah, me and my long distance girlfriend got married"? It has to end in failure like 99% of the time.


----------



## Itachі (Mar 1, 2016)

badalight why do you want to teach in asian countries?

r u a weaboo m8


----------



## Itachі (Mar 1, 2016)

i don't think ldrs are all that bad tbh, tho i'd probably only do it if i met the person and developed a relationship with them to reasonable extent beforehand.


----------



## Matty (Mar 1, 2016)

Badalight said:


> I honestly have no idea what you mean workaway



Its a volunteering website. Not just teaching , really anything for any country. Tons of cool stuff

And idk long distance sucks, it prob won't work out, but this relationship has been a lot of fun. More fun than my others. And even if it doesn't work out I think eventually im going to try to and live and work in Japan anyway so I might as well see what its like to date someone from there. She's coming to NY to meet my fam in a couple months


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 1, 2016)

Badalight said:


> I don't know what end goal really means. Like, I don't even know if I'll get hired for the current job I applied for. How am I supposed to see that far ahead in the future? I have things I want to do, but I have a lot of different paths I can take.
> 
> First off is teaching in Japan. I'll know if I get that job in about a month. I have Hong Kong and Taiwan as backups. If I like Japan enough, maybe I'll stay there forever (though the job I'm applying for has a max of 5 years, I'd have to get hired privately). Maybe I'll hate it an gtfo after my first year. Who knows?



This is pretty cool. Best of luck. Maybe I should go and teach Russian in Japan too.


----------



## Matty (Mar 1, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> This is pretty cool. Best of luck. Maybe I should go and teach Russian in Japan too.



AP not trying to sound like an ignorant mofo but I've always wanted to visit Russia. Japan Russia and england are like the 3 places I've wanted to go for a while. I met a friend from there on the same site I met my gf but with all of the tension between US and Russia am I gonna get neg diffed over there?


----------



## Badalight (Mar 1, 2016)

Itachі said:


> badalight why do you want to teach in asian countries?
> 
> r u a weaboo m8



I like teaching, I like traveling, and Asia interests me most. I've been to multiple places (Hong Kong the most) but I'd like to explore and teach in Japan. The pay is quite good for an entry level teaching job as well (though, not like I became a teacher because I wanted to be rich).

Has nothing to do with being a weaboo. I still want to visit South Korea, parts of Japan I haven't been, and Singapore.



Itachі said:


> i don't think ldrs are all that bad tbh, tho i'd probably only do it if i met the person and developed a relationship with them to reasonable extent beforehand.



You can't say this because you haven't been in one. My first was I had known the person for years, dated them, and they moved away. A good relationship turned into a disastrous one. They just don't work out, no matter how willing both parties are.


----------



## Itachі (Mar 1, 2016)

Badalight said:


> You can't say this because you haven't been in one. My first was I had known the person for years, dated them, and they moved away. A good relationship turned into a disastrous one. They just don't work out, no matter how willing both parties are.



sorry for having an opinion m8 

do you mean that ldrs never work out in that they can never turn into a successful relationship that's not ldr? or that eternal ldrs are not successful?

i agree with the second point, first point is obviously retarded if you're talking absolutes.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 1, 2016)

Itachі said:


> sorry for having an opinion m8
> 
> do you mean that ldrs never work out in that they can never turn into a successful relationship that's not ldr? or that eternal ldrs are not successful?
> 
> i agree with the second point, first point is obviously retarded if you're talking absolutes.



I mean, very few LDR's ever result in marriage. You can date someone who lives far away, but you're gonna break up eventually. Very very veryyyyy rarely will it ever result in success.


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 1, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> AP not trying to sound like an ignorant mofo but I've always wanted to visit Russia. Japan Russia and england are like the 3 places I've wanted to go for a while. I met a friend from there on the same site I met my gf but with all of the tension between US and Russia am I gonna get neg diffed over there?


It's not that bad. There are obviously folks that would get agitated after hearing English speech on the street. But the same folks are likely to get agitated after seeing neighbors looking at them funny(in their opinion). You know those types of people. You can meet those in every country.



Don't go checking out funny districts and you should be fine. Most people don't care about politics that much to simply get angry at you for living in the States. Just don't try to discuss politics with them. Especially when drinking is involved. It tends to get pretty heated even between natives.

Ruble is weak right now plus prices in Russia in general are low(comparatively) so it is advantageous in a financial sense to visit Russia at the moment. For people with $$.


tl;dr wear a Putin t-shirt and you are golden


----------



## Itachі (Mar 1, 2016)

Badalight said:


> I mean, very few LDR's ever result in marriage. You can date someone who lives far away, but you're gonna break up eventually. Very very veryyyyy rarely will it ever result in success.



do you have statistics or something

coz you seem pretty confident

so i assume that you're basing this on more than your own personal experiences


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 1, 2016)

I am interested in visiting States, Japan, China and maybe Italy. Someday...


----------



## Saru (Mar 1, 2016)

i befriended some European students studying in the U.S. through a few months ago, and they opened me up to a lot of places that seem like they'd be fun to visit in Europe. if i could do just one semester of study abroad, i would be able to cross Europe off the list.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 1, 2016)

Badalight said:


> Yeah. I'm a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Sigged. ck



Itachі said:


> i fucking love ads



Nah, that's just one of Kom's discarded rubbers.




A used Komdom, if you will.


----------



## Matty (Mar 1, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> I am interested in visiting States, Japan, China and maybe Italy. Someday...



You're 100% about the people who would get mad no matter what. We have them here and like you said they're in every country. They are commonly known as the "fuxking douchebag"  many of them here

If you ever visit here you will be fine. Like you said just don't discuss politics and you're golden. I would also love to visit China and Italy too. I'm sure the food is incredible


----------



## Itachі (Mar 1, 2016)

i wanna go to japan, spain and america 

i will star in jav


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 1, 2016)

I wanna go to some European country and talk shit about their soccer teams and boast loudly in public places about the superiority of American football.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 1, 2016)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

